#ubuntuone 2009-10-12
<popey> just had my first data loss with a file in my ubuntu one folder
 * popey expects there no chance for recovery :(
<aquarius> data loss in what sense
<aquarius> ?
<popey> i had an ods file in my u1 folder on friday which I was editing directly in that folder and i go there now and it's 0 bytes long
<aquarius> hrm.
<aquarius> that is, obviously, not supposed to happen. :(
<aquarius> try looking at the web interface?
<popey> yeah, 0 bytes there too
<aquarius> ouch. soz.
<aquarius> I don't know enough about the detailed workings of file sharing to suggest where to look in the logs to find what might have happened...
<popey> and no backups because the machine was shutdown over the weekend
<popey> (yes, I do backup)
<statik`> popey, if you haven't already, please file a bug with ubuntu-bug on ubuntuone-client so we can look at the logs and see what happened. thats definitely serious and I want to make sure we figure out why it happened and fix it.
<popey> i have found syncdaemon.log but I am concerned because there is sensitive information in there
<popey> which is the main reason I have not filed a bug yet
<popey> I would be fine with a canonical person seeing the log, but nobody else.
<statik> popey: yeah I understand. please go ahead and file the bug manually then, and I'll mark it as critical and get someone to look at it, and then you can mail the log to them
<popey> ok, thanks
<popey> of course I accept its possible that openoffice ate my file :)
<statik> well, i want to investigate carefully
<popey> er
<popey> how did I manage to get my bug filed against bindwood!?
<popey> bug 449461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449461 in bindwood "File in ~/Ubuntu One/ truncated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449461
<popey> let me know what detail you want
<popey> statik: my desktop just powered down for no reason :S
<statik> thats definitely not good
<popey> statik: I suspect this may be a contributary factor to why i had some data loss, possibly the spreadsheet was open and the machine powered off over the weekend
<popey> ext4 :S
<statik> huh
<statik> it will be interesting to see what events the syncdaemon saw
<statik> because the file is zero on the server also
<aquarius> yeah. I think, if ext4 decides to truncate your file, the syncdaemon will notice, say "ooh look popey truncated that file, OK" and then propagate that change to the server...
<aquarius> Might be useful to explicitly not propagate truncations to zero bytes. Obviously this doesn't help with any of the other myriad forms of file corruption, but it might prevent one troublesome case
<popey> the issue is of course that i didnt realise that my machine had shutdown, so I didnt know I needed to take any special precautions, so I boot up and as soon as I'm online, *bam* goes my online 'backup' (yeah, I know it's not a backup) and then *bam* it disappears off my laptop too :(
<dobey> at least notifications are working then :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/distutils-manifest-update/+merge/13218
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'm on it!
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, I'm not sure about the "setup.cfg" in the Distutils MANIFEST.in
 * aquarius looks
<thisfred> ah
 * aquarius pokes lp until it gets the diff
 * thisfred reads up one manifest.ins
<aquarius> what's setup.cfg for?
<thisfred> s/one/on.
<thisfred> s/./\//
<thisfred> s/me/someone who can type/
<CardinalFang> """The setup configuration file is a useful middle-ground between the setup script —which, ideally, would be opaque to installers [1]—and the command-line to the setup script, which is outside of your control and entirely up to the installer. In fact, setup.cfg (and any other Distutils configuration files present on the target system) are processed after the contents of the setup script, but before the command-line."""
<CardinalFang> http://docs.python.org/distutils/configfile.html
<dobey> aquarius: specifying options to additional commands
<statik> hi CardinalFang, are you working today?
<dobey> o/~ workin on a day off o/~
<CardinalFang> statik, er, it's a holiday isn't it?
<dobey> aye it is indeed columbus day
<dobey> today we celebrate some guy from portugal discovering an island that's not part of the US
<CardinalFang> statik, I'm going to get this package out, at least.
<statik> CardinalFang: yes, and yet you are on IRC ;) so i'm trying to figure out whether I should leave you in peace or ask you questions about pending uploads to karmic
<statik> CardinalFang, ah super. thanks for working on that
 * dobey is in a similar position of packaging
<statik> CardinalFang, so you are working on a desktopcouch upload? are there any pending couchdb uploads?
<CardinalFang> statik, my kid has 101F fever, so I'll take off as soon as I can, anyway.
<CardinalFang> statik, No couchdb uploads, no.
<statik> dobey, thanks for working on the client packaging on the holiday too!
<CardinalFang> ...other than to datacenter, grumble grumble.
<dobey> statik: sort of sucks that i had to wait to do it, but i'm sort of glad too
<teknico> dobey, some guy from WHERE?!? ;-P
<dobey> teknico: portugal
 * dobey really should be cleaning/packing some stuff
<teknico> dobey, wow, I didn't know his nationality was disputed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Origin_theories_of_Christopher_Columbus
<thisfred> teknico: well he sailed from portugal, under the portuguese flag, or didn't he? :)
<dobey> thisfred: i think he was sailing on spanish flag ships :)
<thisfred> oh right
<teknico> thisfred, that does not mean the same thing as "some guy from portugal"
<pfibiger> teknico: the 'other hypotheses' is great: a single researcher from country X is convinced that columbus is from country x.
<thisfred> teknico: true
<teknico> pfibiger, right, I'll claim he was from Malta then! ;-)
<thisfred> I think you'll find he was Dutch
<thisfred> Kristoffel Kolenbus
<dobey> who cares. he's been dead for 500 years
<dobey> point was that he's not from the US, and he didn't discover the US :)
<jamalta> oh gosh, i think the only history i was taught was of christopher columbus
<dobey> just approve my branch so i can land it and make a release :)
<jamalta> since dominican republic (i think) is where he landed first...
<dobey> and try to enjoy the day i'm supposed to be having off :)
<statik> dobey, plurals branch approved
<dobey> grazi
<teknico> "grazie" if lang == IT else ?
<dobey> lang = it_BAD
 * aquarius laughs. I don't think ISO recognise that one :)
<teknico> aquarius, it's only used in the British Antilles of Doom
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred: news?  I'm trying to release this soonish.
<CardinalFang> desktopcouch 0.4.4, woo
<vds> isn't meeting time?
<CardinalFang> dang.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what's your worry with setup.cfg?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'll approve, I'm going to assume putting the cfg in the manifest is harmless at worst
<vds> MEETING BEGINS: aquarius CardinalFang dobey statik thisfred, shall we start?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I thought it was a problem (my sponsor said it was missing) but I verified that it's installed by default.  That change is meaningless.
<statik> me
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<vds> statik: please
<statik> I'm working on switching to spawning so our web servers stop crashing, and on reviewing critical bugs
<statik> BLOCKED: none
<statik> aquarius, your turn
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: review duty; in long conference call; chased RT on getting working couchdb deployed to cloud
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: fix outstanding bugs; look at oauth-enabling twisted
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: working couchdb not yet deployed to cloud
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 0 (!!)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, speak on!
<CardinalFang> DONE: released 0.4.3 of desktopcouch.  Talked with uploader.  Figured out bzr-builddep!
<CardinalFang> TODO: release 0.4.4 today to fix minor problem and one bug.  Take half of day off.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<teknico> vds?
<vds> DONE:code review, started a branch about couchdb compaction #449402
<vds> TODO: finish the branch as quick as I can :)
<vds> BLOCKED:
<vds> teknico all yours
<teknico> DONE: completed, fixed and landed the contacts web ui code updates according to the sprint use cases (#440070); pointed out and fixed a Django security vulnerability present in our Django snapshot; started applying the contacts web design structure to server-side code (#439089)
<teknico> TODO: finish applying the contacts web design structure to server-side code (#439089); applying the client-side code needed by the contacts web ui (#439093, #439094)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: noone
<aquarius> CardinalFang, branch approved
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thankyousir!
<dobey> ah, the road to 1.0
<statik> teknico, thanks a million for the security patch
<teknico> statik, my pleasure
<statik> popey: I'm reminded that we have primitive versioning on our roadmap, at least undelete. It sure would be nice if you could go to the web UI and just say to restore the file to how it was before
<aquarius> CardinalFang, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/440660 is done now, isn't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440660 in desktopcouch "Correctly use https in OAuth signed URL when making SSL requests" [High,In progress]
<CardinalFang> aquarius, It's committed to trunk.  It's not released to Ubuntu yet.
<CardinalFang> (v soon.)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ah, right, OK; was just looking through the bug list for stuff I might be able to do
<blueglasses> hi
<blueglasses> is there a way to share public links without email, i mean, share to all, on ubuntu-one web, by giving a url ?
<aquarius> blueglasses, hi. At the moment Ubuntu One doesn't allow you to publish a public URL for a file
<blueglasses> is this a permitions issue? I created a www folder, and it shows locally has a conflict, and online as a not named folder
<blueglasses> does ubuntu one runs a webserver deamon locally?
<dobey> blueglasses: it does not. at least, not for longer than 10 minutes (as part of the oauth process)
<blueglasses> kk
<blueglasses> so it mirrors my files
<blueglasses> but its a secure server
<blueglasses> but it wont let me share my files without a password/email
<blueglasses> sorry, I'm spamming, i'm just trying to understand to better ask
<statik> blueglasses: currently, Ubuntu One only lets you share files with other Ubuntu One users (and accounts are free so anyone can join, even if they are not using ubuntu). In the next release of Ubuntu (10.04) we are planning to add the ability to share folders with the anonymous public.
<statik> you can access your files from your ubuntu machine, or from the web interface. we've talked about also adding a webdav interface but haven't done it yet
<blueglasses> ok thanks
<popey> statik: that would indeed be "nice" :)
<teknico> statik, thanks for the mention of autonomo.us , I didn't know about it
<jimlovell777> Does Ubuntu One have the ability to upload files parts at a time or does a transfer have to be completed all at once? In other words if I have a 200 meg file and shutdown my computer after 75 megs have been uploaded will the transfer pick back up at 76 megs when I power back up?
<jbwiv> guys, trying to get going with ubuntu one on Karmic. I have setup an launchpad account and launched the client. It prompts me to login with my launchpad account, which I do, and then it takes me to a "Launchpad Login Service" page. This page lists three things...my display name for Launchpad, my email, and then my email minus .com with @ replaced by "-". There's a Sign In button. I click...and then the page reloads. Nothing else...no error message or
<jbwiv>  anything else. I've tried clearing my browser's cache...any other things I should do?
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Do you use the Firefox add-on NoScript?
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: indeed I do....aha....
<jbwiv> let me take a look at that.
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: but, I have scripts globally allowed...and noscript indicates no error
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Open the NoScript options dialog and click on the Advanced tab and then the ABE tab, is it enabled?
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: hmm...I see no ABE tab. Just Untrusted, Trusted, XSS, JAR, HTTPS
<jimlovell777> jbwiv:  I guess that's not the issue. You probably have an update for NoScript though, it should have that tab.
<jbwiv> yes, it appears I do
<jbwiv> downloading
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Do you have cookies disabled?
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: no, I have a number of sites open using them currently
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Is it possibile for you to take a screenshot of the page you're getting?
<jbwiv> sure, one sec
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: http://bayimg.com/eAEogAAcg
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: So when you're on that screen and click login you loop right back to it?
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: exactly...no error...nothing
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Are you using OpenID credentials or trying to simply login using a Username/Email and Password? The page listed at the top of the screenshot is for an OpenID authentication.
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: In noscript do you have XSS protection on? If you have that on and notifications off even with scripts being globally allowed XSS Post requests will be filtered.
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: if I clear my cache and start the client, it brings me to a launchpad login screen. After I login there, it forwards me to this screen.
<jbwiv> Sorry, that's misleading. It's the same Launchpad Login Service screen
<jbwiv> only at first, it asks "What is your e-mail address", and "Do you have a Launchpad password?". After I enter those, I get to the screen I showed you
<jbwiv> on my XSS tab , I have "Sanitize cross-site suspcious requests" checked, yes.
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Just to be disable that for a moment, try the login again and if still it doesn't work re-enable it. I cant tell what's going wrong. I got that same screen earlier but when I clicked login, it worked.
<jbwiv> k, one moment.
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Well I just got to that same screen again and I'm now fairly certain it has nothing to do with NoScript. I have scripts blocked for that site and XSS protection on and the login went through flawlessly.
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: odd. yes, disabling both ABE (I installed the new NoScript) and XSS had no effect
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Goto Launchpad.net and login, then goto ubuntuone.com, on that login screen backspace the +openid from the URL and click enter.
<jbwiv> now, our firewall only allows 443 and 80 outbound...is this sufficient?
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Yes I believe so, when I check Ubuntu One is connected through 443. and I have most things locked down.
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: when I go to ubuntuone.com it taks me to one.ubuntu.com and says I'm logged in (my username in the upper right hand corner, and a "My Account" tab
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: If you click my account does it take you to the right place>
<jbwiv> It takes me to an "Account information screen" at url https://one.ubuntu.com/account
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: You just need to authorize your computer now?
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: hah...I don't know? I just can't seem to get the client to connect, and every time I start it I go through this process ;)
<jbwiv> where do I got to authorize my computer?
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: go here https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/ and subscribe to the free plan
<jimlovell777> this is where the ABE page will get you, I finally just disabled NoScript completely, restarted firefox, authorized my computer then re-enabled NoScript. Everything works for me now.
<jbwiv> hmmm...could've sworn I already did that, but it appears I didn't. Now I see Subscription Details on my account, so looks like I'm not subscribed
<jbwiv> k, now after restarting I do get the Add computer page
<jbwiv> and...looks like it's now connecting. Great...thank you
<jimlovell777> jbwiv:  lol of course now you have to login again....
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> that is really weird
<jbwiv> Seems Ubuntu needs to make this  a bit clearer ;)
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: You're welcome, I may not have answers but in a round about way I'll get you there.........
<dobey> no, the server redirects you to the /plans/ page if you don't have a subscription
<dobey> which is why it's weird that it's not doing the LP auth loop
<jbwiv> jimlovell777: lol...yeah, not there yet. Even thought the disconnected icon changed, I'm still not connected (if I view the folder it says "Connect" on the button..pressing does nothing). Oh well, I'm further now! :)
<jbwiv> wait, never mind...now it says I'm connected
<jbwiv> thanks for your help. I'll have to test this a bit
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: You're welcome. happy file backinguping ;)
<jbwiv> :)
<jbwiv> dobey: well, it didn't redirect me
<jbwiv> and I didn't have a plan ;)
<dobey> i understand that
<dobey> which is why it is weird
<jimlovell777> I logged into a second launchpad account and it took me to the same to pages, I had to click plans to be offered one.
<dobey> how did you click on plans from the auth page?
<jimlovell777> I went to UbuntuOne.com and entered my Launchpad.net login info, I was redirected to the same page as jbwiv (seen in his screenshot) I then clicked login and was taken to a page with a big picture explaining Ubuntu One and had to click on the upper "Plans" link to start a plan subscription.
<dobey> ok
<jbwiv> is a file or folder supposed to get uploaded automatically when dragged into the ~/Ubuntu One folder?
<dobey> but that's not the same as launching the applet and authenticating your computer to access the files
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: Yes to files, not sire about folders
<jimlovell777> *sure
<jimlovell777> dobey: True, would it be helpful if I tried that method?
<jimlovell777> Or can I if this computer is already authed?
<dobey> the oauth token process bit is what will redirect you to the plans page (or is supposed to)
<jbwiv> odd...it looks like it tried to sync one of my folders, but now no folders or files are being sync ed (at least, they're not showing up in the web ifc even though it says my files are up-to-date)
<jbwiv> woops...and the icon just disappeared...so I'm assuming that means it crashed
<dobey> no, it hides when idle by default
<dobey> so you'll only see it when disconnected or when it is updating the files
<jbwiv> yeah, just found that
<jbwiv> ok
<jbwiv> oh well...seems it might be a bit before ready for prime time. I like the direction though.
<jbwiv> look forward to it stabilizing
<jimlovell777> I got kind of frustrated when UbuntuOne kept disappearing and not uploading my most recent file.  Turns out it would have put me over my storage limit, I would have liked to get a message stating that instead of just sitting there scratching my head until I figured it out.
<jbwiv> yeah....well, I'm using 0% of my 2gb...but it's not syncing ;)
<jimlovell777> What does it say if you single left click the UbuntuOne tray icon?
<jbwiv> the icon disappeared...I went into settings and told it to always show up,b ut it hasn't come back
<jimlovell777> When I click it says now updating 6 of 8 files, odd because I only have three files in my Ubuntu One folder.
<jbwiv> but the last I checked, it said all files up-to-date or something similiar
<jimlovell777> jbwiv: That happened to me earlier, I had to kill process and restart it.
<jbwiv> is there an init.d script?
<jimlovell777> Not sure but I know you can enable or disable it in the System->Preferences->Startup Applications dialog.
<dobey> for ubuntuone? no, it's a per-user thing, not a system service
<jbwiv> I see
<jimlovell777> dobey: Do you know if ubuntu one can start where it left off should the upload of a large(r) file be interrupted?
<dobey> jimlovell777: i think so, but i'm not entirely sure. i'm not especialy familiar with that part of the code
<jimlovell777> dobey: Ok, just curious, I haven't seen that mentioned anywhere.
<jbwiv> ok, after killing and restarting...it appears to be syncing (3 of 49)
<jbwiv> so we're getting somewhere. thanks guys
<jimlovell777> That's good to hear. I'm really looking forward for this to progress. It will really come in handy. I'd really like to see it be able to backup my home dir if it's a reasonable size so if my laptop is lost or stolen I can simply load ubuntu on another computer login to ubuntu one and be back to where I was once I re-install the software I use on top of a base install. It would also be handy for settings migration durring a full wipe a
<jimlovell777> nd upgrade in the future.
<dutchie> how do I make tomboy note syncing work?
<dobey> dutchie: i believe there's a fix for your issue waiting to be deployed to the live server tomorrow, along with some other important fixes
<causasui> ubuntuone just overwrote my keepass database with an old version.
<causasui> it's a good thing I didnt delete the old keyfile.
<CardinalFang> EOD, jokers.
<dobey> and 1.0.0 is released. but i am lame and forgot my irc password, so i can't change the topic
<dobey> whee
<dobey> later though
#ubuntuone 2009-10-13
<jcastro> is there something up with the server and/or client? I can't add a PC to my account
<jcastro> it times out waiting for the oauth thing
<jcastro> except now my client seems to think I'm connected so it doesn't give me the option to connect anymore
<joseph> Hello I am using version 2009.05.14-0ubuntu1.  Is this the latest version?
<KnifeySpooney> how do I get rid of the "ubuntuone-synchronized" emblems in Nautilus?
<JDahl> I am running Karmic,  and my desktop foldes have received a green marker.. Does this mean that those folders have been uploaded to an UbuntuOne server with my permission?
<eagles0513875> without you mean
<JDahl> eagles0513875, yes.. Sorry.
<eagles0513875> JDahl: think its still early here in eruope so might not be much activity in here or other ubuntu related channels
<JDahl> eagles0513875, that's probably true
<eagles0513875> JDahl: i would just idle about in here and ask your question throughout the day
<JDahl> <dholbach> JDahl: that's bug 450112
<JDahl> <ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eagles0513875> JDahl: :) at least there is a bug filed against it. if worse comes to worse just suspend ur connection to 1
<amirman> i can't get the ubuntuone client to connect with my account
<amirman> i'm using the 9.10 beta
<Ng> hmm I seem to have green tick emblems on everything after applying karmic updates this morning
<wgrant> Ng: Bug #450112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450112
<Ng> :)
<sageNsand> Ubuntuone won't launch in Karmic so I reported it in launchpad. Ubuntu in Terminal says command not found
<sageNsand> I'll try and test it another day
<fagan> sageNsand: what happens when you open applications>internet>ubuntu one?
<fagan> sageNsand: it doesnt have a terminal command.
<Chipaca> ubuntuone-client-applet should be runnable from the terminal
<Chipaca> and /usr/lib/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-syncdaemon is the other half
<fagan> Chipaca: but you need to authorise the computer first
<Chipaca> fagan: before starting syncdaemon, yes
<Chipaca> the applet takes care of that
<fagan> Oh ok
<sageNsand> application>internet gives me error syncdaemon closed unexpectedly and Launchpad Login Service opened in Firefox
<fagan> Then login to launchpad and say authorise this computer
<fagan> then it should work
<Chipaca> sageNsand: maybe you should try u1sync --authorize
<sageNsand> Is this email address going to be made public in the future? maybe i should make another one
<fagan> No
<fagan> sageNsand: Your email isnt public
<sageNsand> I press the Sign In but Im not transferred to another page, the page just refreshes
<fagan> Do you have a launchpad account?
<sageNsand> Yes I have a launchpad account
<fagan> sageNsand: then it should work, make sure you typed your email and password correctly
<sageNsand> launchpad shows me signed in
<Chipaca> sageNsand: *maybe* you've gotten stuck in an openid loop? if that's the case, nuking your launchpad cookies should unstick you
<fagan> Then try open ubuntuone again
<sageNsand> I loged out and then loged back in
<sageNsand> shall I try to launch ubuntuone again
<sageNsand> I launch it again and I get a Preferences dialog and a closed unexpectedly error again
<fagan> sageNsand: are all the updates installed?
<sageNsand> Udate mgr says Im up to date
<fagan> check for updates
<sageNsand> I used Udate manager to check for updates, is there another way?
<sageNsand> Shall I try Ubuntuone from Preferences instead of Internet
<sageNsand> either way I get the Ubuntu One Preferences dialog and the syncdaemon closed unexpectedly
<sageNsand> I reported that error half hour ago
<sageNsand> Bug 450268
<ubottu> Bug 450268 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/450268 is private
<sageNsand> I made that public hahaha
<sageNsand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/450268
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<sageNsand> I just clicked on the link I posted and it says public
<sageNsand> ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with OSError in main()
<sageNsand> at least I have a account for ubuntuone
<sageNsand> I recall going to a page to dnload the application?
<sageNsand> gotta run, I'll check back later, thank you
<lordmetroid> I get the ubuntuone-synchronized emblem on all and any of my files on my system
<aquarius> lordmetroid, Bug #450112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450112
<aquarius> please mark as "this bug affects me too"
<lordmetroid> Ahh there we go, thank you
 * jblount_ stabs today in the face with an awesome stick
<hamaxx> hy, is it possible to change frequency of sync?
<hamaxx> I couldn't find config file
<jblount> hamaxx: Unless dobey corrects me, I think we use inotify to sync when the local files change.
<hamaxx> i found /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf with this line
<hamaxx> mark_interval.default = 120
<hamaxx> so this could be it
<jblount> verterok: ^^ ?
<hamaxx> I am searching for this option because ubuntuone-syncd has 100% cpu usage every N seconds
<hamaxx> (i have about 2000 files in ubuntu one folder)
<verterok> hamaxx: no, that's the interval to write a "MARK" in the log file, showing the queues and cache hit/miss ratio
<hamaxx> can this be reason for high cpu usage?
<hamaxx> it's exactly 60s between each "burst"
<joshuahoover> harmaxx: if you look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log how big are the logs there? i'm guessing syncdaemon.log is getting quite large
<verterok> hamaxx: no it's a lightweight op
<verterok> joshuahoover: the latest 1.0.0, only generates 1MB log files ;)
<verterok> hamaxx: do you have bandwidth throttling enabled?
<joshuahoover> verterok: ah, yes, good point :) i guess i should've asked if he has the latest update
<hamaxx> where can i check version?
<hamaxx> apt-get says it's up to date, but ...
<verterok> hamaxx: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<hamaxx> Installed: 0.96.0+r231-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<verterok> so, maybe the version wasn't released yet :)
<hamaxx> was new version released today?
<hamaxx> my mirror is a bit behind(but it's local)
<verterok> hamaxx: as joshuahoover pointed out, the log file migth be getting quite big
<hamaxx> omg log folder is 67.2 MB :)
<hamaxx> can i just erase everything without breaking it?
<verterok> hamaxx: the log files?
<hamaxx> yes. I suppose I can :)
<verterok> hamaxx: you need to truncate the file instead of removing it
<verterok> hamaxx: cat /dev/null > ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ;)
<verterok> hamaxx: or you can just restart the client and it will rotate the file
<hamaxx> I'm sure daemon will create new file if I delete it?
<verterok> hamaxx: so you keep getting new logs
<verterok> hamaxx: no, it will use the old file descriptor
<hamaxx> oh ok
<hamaxx> thanks guys :)
<aquarius> dobey, ping?
<hamaxx> you are great :)
<legend2440> i am interested in getting started with ubuntuone. are services like this safe and secure. i am planning to try it out by storing a clonezilla backup of my ubuntu partition.i guess security is my biggest concern at this point. any advice?
<joshuahoover> legend2440: we transport everything over ssl...we do not encrypt in storage...if you want your data stored encrypted, then you need to use something like karmic's encrypted home directory or similar solutions
<legend2440> joshuahoover: i am using karmic. does that mean my home directory is encrypted or is that something i would have had to enable at installation?
<joshuahoover> legend2440: you have to enable that at installation...i'm not sure if you can do that afterwards...maybe aquarius or someone else in here can chime in with more info on that
<legend2440> joshuahoover: ok thanks
<aquarius> legend2440, your home folder is not encrypted by default. I believe you can turn on encryption after installation, but I'm not 100% sure how myself
<aquarius> legend2440, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/jaunty-encrypted-home-directories.html seems relevant
<legend2440> aquarius: thanks. will look into it.
<aquarius> and Dustin Kirkland's the chap to speak to about this :)
<dobey> aquarius: hey
<aquarius> ah, hey dobey, was going to point you at Bug #450112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450112
<aquarius> dobey, since lots of people are experiencing it ;)
<dobey> yeah, anyone using humanity for the icon theme anyway
<aquarius> that would be me, then :)
<aquarius> I did try and take a glance myself but I got way confused. I assume you know why it's happening?
<legend2440> aquarius:thanks for your help. i guess my main question is if i upload a clonezilla backup of my ubuntu partition to ubuntuone for safe keeping will it be secure?because it seems if someone were to get access to it it would be very easy for them to install it and browse my "stuff"sorry i've never used a service like this before and i am concerned
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Desktop+! Let's meet! Say "me" if you'd like to respond with your TODO / DONE / BLOCKED
<jblount> CardinalFang
<jblount> statik
<jblount> urbanape
<jblount> aquarius
<jblount> teknico_
<jblount> rodrigo_1
<jblount> vds
<jblount> dobey
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_1> me
<CardinalFang> meh
<vds> me
<jblount> me
<dobey> i don't know where i stand right now
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> legend2440, hey, just let me take this standup meeting and then I'll be with you :)
<legend2440> aquarius: thanks
<dobey> me
<urbanape> me
<teknico> I'll start
<teknico> DONE: completed and landed the split up of form schemas according to the new design (#439089); helped vds with CouchDb database compaction; started updating the contacts web templates to the layout of the new design (#439089)
<teknico> TODO: finish updating the contacts web templates to the layout of the new design (#439089); integrating the adaption of contacts web details and add/edit pages to the new design (#439090); integrating the client-side code needed by the contacts web ui (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_1
<rodrigo_1> • DONE: More snowy testing (success!). Submitted evo-couchdb package with patch for working around an e-d-s bug for live queries. Started looking at improving notes tests
<rodrigo_1> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Improve notes views tests. Tomboy XML<->HTML
<rodrigo_1> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_1> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: fixed bug in desktopcouch dependencies.  re-packaged couchdb for hardy for datacenter.
<CardinalFang> TODO: testing
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: none
<CardinalFang> vds!
<vds> DONE:still working on couchdb compaction #449402
<vds> TODO: finish the branch as quick as I can, if tests would only help a bit...
<vds> BLOCKED:
<vds> jblount all yours
<jblount> DONE: Weekend, Holiday, small copy branch
<jblount> TODO: Get /files/ in a production ready state. Like now.
<jblount> BLOCKED: No
<jblount> aquarius: you
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: chased RT on getting working couchdb deployed to cloud; successfully synced tomboy notes to U1 (edge) (!!)
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: working couchdb not yet deployed to cloud
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 0 (!!)
<aquarius> dobey, you're up
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Triage, 1.0.0 client/protocol releases, Reviews
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix #450112, Prepare 1.0.1 release, Fix some applet icon bits
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<urbanape> DONE: Celebrated the imperialist exploitation hero worship of one Christoffa Corombo
<urbanape> TODO: Getting contacts js done and out the door.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<dobey> urbanape: your roll
<dobey> doh
<urbanape> EOM?
<aquarius> no statik?
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (suckas!)
 * jblount gets back to his css mcfixing
<aquarius> legend2440, hey
<legend2440> aquarius: hi
<legend2440> aquarius: so this is where the developers hide out? :)
<aquarius> legend2440, indeed it is :)
<legend2440> aquarius: your secret is safe with me
 * CardinalFang hides.
<aquarius> legend2440, we do try to not keep it a secret ;) This is the best place to come for questions, because we're all hanging out here
<CardinalFang> Okay.  I'm testing, so I need to sync to karmic.  Wish me luck
<legend2440> aquarius: should i repeat my last question?
<aquarius> legend2440, to answer your question: the transport between your machine and Ubuntu One is secure. We don't encrypt the saved data, because we want to integrate with Ubuntu's existing encryption work on the desktop, so if you sync an encrypted file it will be stored as encrypted at Ubuntu One
<dobey> encryption is a very hard problem to get right, for very little gain :)
<legend2440> aquarius: i am not that fmamilaiar with wncryption. so if i uploaded my backup to ubuntuone unencrypted i am assuming it would be secure ?
<legend2440> *familiar
<legend2440> encryption
<aquarius> legend2440, your data stored at Ubuntu One isn't available to anyone else, unless you explicitly share it with them
<hamaxx> or if ubuntu one team breaks something :)
<legend2440> aquarius: ok thats what i was concerned about  thank you very much for your help
<CardinalFang> legend2440, You may encrypt files using your own scheme locally, but we have more in mind than computer/computer sharing.  If you have something you want private, even from "us", then you should look into "gnupg" (called "gpg" in some places.
<CardinalFang> legend2440, $ gpg --symmetric secret_file; mv secret_file.gpg ~/Ubuntu\ One/
<statik> hey popey, around?
<legend2440> CardinalFang: yes i am familiar  with gpg. i will look into that. thanks
<popey> statik: yes
<aquarius> legend2440, there is also the Encrypted Private Directory work which is built in to Ubuntu; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<aquarius> popey, ?
<legend2440> aquarius: thanks i'll read that
<popey> aquarius: ?
<aquarius> [15:28] <popey> statik: yes
<popey> 15:26:17 < statik> hey popey, around?
<aquarius> oh! didn't see that. d'oh :)
<popey> :)
<popey> was wondering how far back in time we were gonna have to go then
<popey> the "green ticks on every file" is a known bug isnt it?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and already a branch to fix it :)
<popey> ok
<urbanape> brb
<CardinalFang> Funny version.  udev 147~-5
<legend2440> on another subject. any usplash gurus here? i think i found a karmic bug that is effecting my F1-F6 tty consoles after usplash update. from other people in #ubuntu+1 it seems to be only affecting users with nvidia cards.
<dobey> grr firefox
<legend2440> legend2440: also since todays karmic updates all my folders and files have  the ubuntuone checkmark next to them. is that supposed to happen?
<aquarius> legend2440, the checkmark thing is a known bug, and already fixed, but the fix isn't yet released
<legend2440> aquarius: ok thanks
<aquarius> legend2440, you can use a different icon theme as a workaround until the fix is released. Or just enjoy the green checkmarkiness of your desktop :P
<dobey> heh
<legend2440> aquarius: i'll wait for fix release. they dont look that bad  :)
<aquarius> dobey, should have made the emblem your hackergotchi ;)
<dobey> *shudder*
<dobey> i hate that term
<dobey> it makes absolutely no sense!
<dobey> it's not like i have a hacker on a keychain toy thing that i have to push a button every now and then to give it some jolt cola or ramen, or to play some form of fetch involving complex math problems
 * dobey really wished that bandai had sued for likeness of copyright/trademark infringement
<statik> hey CardinalFang, aquarius: I see that the latest release of desktopcouch is 4.4, but whats in karmic is 4.2. is an upload being done to karmic?
<aquarius> statik, hey
<aquarius> rick spencer flagged a few changes with couchgrid which are in 4.4
<aquarius> er, 0.4.4 :)
<aquarius> and there are some fixes for replication stuff, like not replicating the "users" database
<aquarius> I'm not sure where CardinalXiminez_ / CardinalFang is on uploads
<CardinalXiminez_> statik, james_w should have uploaded it by now.  I'll find out.
<statik> ah, ok. thanks!
<verterok> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> verterok, pong
<verterok> kenvandine: hi :)
<kenvandine> hey
<verterok> kenvandine: I was wondering if we should bump the importance of Bug #440908 and try to include it karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440908 in ubuntuone-client "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'path'" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440908
<verterok> kenvandine: what do you think?
<kenvandine> looking
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/survive-to-broken-vm-metadata/revision/245
<kenvandine> is that the diff?
<verterok> kenvandine: basically yes, I need to cleanup it a bit to avoid the code duplication, but that's the change
<kenvandine> and does this happen when someone locally deletes the directory someone else has shared with them?
<verterok> kenvandine: no, I think this happens when someone accepted a shared firectory with a previous version of the client, and the metadata is corrupted
<verterok> *directory
<verterok> after the cleanup the diff should be half or less of the current one
<kenvandine> humm... so how likely are users to run into it?
 * kenvandine tends to think it would be a good idea by the way :)
<kenvandine> adding exception handling can only help :)
<kenvandine> *usually* :)
<verterok> kenvandine: brand new users "shouldn't" hit this bug
<leonel> hello
<leonel> after yesterdays update in  karmic  all my gnome desktop  icons got the   ubuntuone synched  emblem
<kenvandine> verterok, i am consulting someone
<kenvandine> hang on
<verterok> ok, thanks
<kenvandine> verterok, ok, can you prepare it as a patch to the package?
<verterok> kenvandine: I don't know what that means, but sure! :)
<verterok> dobey: help, please? ^
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> just add that targeted patch to the package, not a new release
<kenvandine> dobey can do it, assuming he has time
<kenvandine> or i can help in a bit
<kenvandine> go ahead and clean it up though... and please make sure you are very confident it is regression free :)
<verterok> kenvandine: ok
 * verterok looks the lp bug page
 * verterok wonders if he shoudl click on "target to release" link
<kenvandine> nah
<kenvandine> prepare it and we will handle that :)
<verterok> kenvandine: ok, thanks! :)
<kenvandine> np
<statik> verterok, kenvandine: I think we have 3 patches to ubuntuone-client: the emblem fix, the corrupt metadata fix, and the conflict fix that facundobatista is working on
<statik> rodrigo_1, can you review this branch? https://edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/nautilus-bad-emblems/+merge/13282
<statik> rodrigo_1: also, is tomboy note syncing working if you run it against edge?
<facundobatista> statik, I started to work on it... I already thought the fix, that shouldn't be complicated, but I want to test it correctly
<aquarius> statik, yes, tomboy note syncing works against edge
<facundobatista> statik, is not one day work, but it shouldn't take the week neither
<statik> facundobatista, then it probably can't go into karmic
<aquarius> statik, there are some issues with editing stuff n the web interface, but that doesn't need changes in karmic
<facundobatista> statik, let's see what I can do
<statik> ok
<verterok> kenvandine: branch proposed, quite smaller diff :)
<verterok> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/survive-to-broken-vm-metadata/+merge/13289
<dobey> statik: there's some other icon issues to fix too, which i'm about to do
<rodrigo_1> statik: yes, it works great against edge
<statik> dobey, ian just asked me about icons being wrong, i guess thats the same icon issues you mentioned a few minutes ago?
<dobey> statik: probably. fixing right now
<statik> sweet
<dobey> there was a related bug i believe, but i can't find it right now, because we have so many bugs coming in and lp's search isn't particularly great
<statik> dobey: i've just gotten some more details from ian, and the thing he was wondering about was the panel icon being the hard drive with a cloud instead of an outline like the other panel icons
<dobey> statik: because humanity doesn't have -idle and -offline icons for ubuntuone (and we aren't using -idle anyway, since it's the same as the app icon for not-humanity)
<dobey> statik: but yes, same thing. i am fixing right now
<statik> dobey: great! thanks for confirming its the same bug
<dobey> sure
<dobey> statik: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/idle-icon-fixups/+merge/13298 <- and here's the fix (in ubuntuone-client anyway, still need icons in humanity)
<statik> thanks, looking now
<dutchie> is there a way to tell which hash thing corresponds to which computer on https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ ?
<statik> dutchie: very soon we'll be automatically storing the computer name there and letting you edit the description of each computer so it's easier to tell them apart
<dobey> statik: we already do
<dobey> statik: that's been deployed for a bit now :)
<statik> oh
<statik> even better
<dobey> well, i don't think we have editing for already-added tokens
<dobey> but you can edit on the authorization page, and we do default to the computer name
<dobey> for new tokens
<dutchie> also, I discovered that edge.o.u.c exists. Is there a way to enable it?
<statik> this afternoons rollout we should have the editing for already-added tokens also then
<statik> dutchie, not sure what you mean by enable? you can use edge.o.u.c and access your live data, it's just the very latest webserver code
<dutchie> statik: is there nothing different to how things work between the client and server then?
<dobey> dutchie: after we stabalize things a bit, i think we'll probably set up something similar to how launchpad redirects to edge.lp.net
<dobey> dutchie: i think we just have the web bits on edge right now
<statik> jblount: also, https://admin.ubunet.canonical.com/~emurphy/cantclickfile.png the cloud is preventing me from clicking the very last file. I'm approving this branch anyway so we can unblock production rollout, and just iterate quickly on these remaining fixes. great work!
<statik> oops, wrong window
<jblount> statik: Eek! That was top secret info! I hope no one notices the new web ui!
<jblount> :)
<statik> heh
<jcastro> is there a delay when someone wants to share something with me and when I get notified?
<jcastro> also, if my client is syncing will the invitation be delayed until after the sync is done?
<dobey> if you share something, the share is done in a separate thread inside a totally different process (nautilus)
<dobey> and notification is via e-mail
<leonel> I can't remove the  ubuntuone sychronized  emblem from all my gnome desktop  icons on  ubuntu karmic
<leonel> this since yesterday's  ubuntuone-client upgrade
<Chipaca> leonel: there's a bug about that
<Chipaca> leonel: I think dobey is landing a fix RSN
<leonel> Chipaca: thanks
<dobey> the fix is in trunk already
<Chipaca> leonel: ^ what The Man said
<dobey> some more fixes need to land, and then can do a 1.0.1
<leonel> Chipaca: thanks ..
<Chipaca> if you need to connect to ubuntuone *now*, it isn't working. fs-2 is up, but fs-1 is borked. We're working on it.
<Chipaca> when I said 'ubuntuone' there I meant the fs
<dobey> desktop client
<Chipaca> the wotsit
<Chipaca> thingie
<dobey> escpet there's no way for people to *use* fs-2 in lieu of fs-1 easily, since it's a SRV record thing
<nimh> hey kids
<nimh> dobey, were you responsibubble for the config applet?
<dobey> maybe
<dobey> depends on what you're going to say next :)
<nimh> it's an amazing piece of software (it's also got your name on it, so don't try and hide)
<nimh> :P
<nimh> I'm trying to make the bw limiting stuff persistant
<nimh> and I've added the bw_enabled and up/dn limits to the config
<nimh> and can read them in
<dobey> that's fixed already
<nimh> it's just when I start, even if the bw_enabled is false, I always get the checkbox ticked
<nimh> already? curses
<dobey> they need to be stored by the syncdaemon's config, not the applet config
<nimh> I thought it would be a good place to start hacking
<dobey> yeah, 1.0.0 has the fix for that
<nimh> hrm, any way to see how it was done?
<dobey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/revision/246
<dobey> read all that :)
<nimh> how do I pull all the latest changes into my local bzr?
<verterok> nimh: most of the code to store the config is just there because configglue is missing some required features, most of that should be removed once configglue is fixed :)
<dobey> nimh: bzr pull
<dobey> nimh: unless you committed some changes locally
<nimh> I made some changes but I want to blow them away
<dobey> bzr revert
<dobey> bzr pull
<dobey> (unless they are committed)
<dobey> then i don't know how to do it exactly in-tree
<dobey> i'd just rm -rf it and bzr branch again
<nimh> yup, I think I just made a bunch of merges
<trothigar> has couchdb support been implemented on the ubuntuone server side yet?
<dobey> verterok: is your branch critical or not?
<verterok> dobey: I think we agreed to include it
<verterok> dobey: so, yes it's critical
<dobey> ok
<nimh> I don't ge tit
<nimh> don't get it even
<nimh> how come there are no changes in the client preferences app?
<verterok> nimh: the client preferences app should request the values via DBus to syncdaemon...right?
<dobey> nimh: the prefs app just gets/sets the settings via dbus
<nimh> ah, so the dbus request stuff always stays the same?
<dobey> yes unless it needs to change
<dobey> but the problem was just that the settings didn't get stored anywhere by syncdaemon
<nimh> okay, so that's making a lot more sense to me now
<nimh> thanks
<dutchie> on one.ubuntu.com: "To remove a computer from your account, select the check box next to it's name and click the remove button below."
<dutchie> should be its
<jblount> dutchie: Thanks! I actually got that fixed, and we should be able to roll it out in a bit today.
<dobey> dutchie: file a bug against ubuntuone-servers please
<dobey> oh
<dobey> heh
<jblount> dobey: :), silbs already caught that one.
<mattgriffin> statik: hi elliot. can we use your conference line for our call in 15 min?
<nimh> past my bedtime, night guys
<verterok> g'night nimh
<nimh> thanks for the dbus headsup btw, was just reading about it, pretty nifty
<statik> mattgriffin, sure we can use my conf line
<statik> trothigar, we're trying to get the last bits in place on the couchdb server side. authentication is more complicated there, so we're still working on it
<statik> hi jtatum
<jtatum> hi
<vladanian> I have a little nest of folders that ubuntuone refuses to delete -- My Folders --> My Folders --> tomboy-sync --> 0 --> 0
<vladanian> I'm trying to delete them through the web interface
<vladanian> Oh, wait, they're going now -- I guess it takes a bit for the delete orders to catch up?
<jblount> vladanian: Depending on where you delete them from, it could take a bit of time.
<vladanian> jblount: thanks, everything caught up -- I'm trying to "start over" with u1
<vladanian> Things have been a bit wacky for me ever since the My Folder location changed
<jblount> vladanian: Sorry about that, things should be stable-ish now :)
<vladanian> hmm, I'll have to debug it later, but I keep having the same issue -- my u1 applet connects and then disconnects
<vladanian> I'm not sure what's wrong
#ubuntuone 2009-10-14
 * popey wonders why he's being asked to add a computer to his u1 account which already had access
<popey> (like the new icons btw)
<popey> ooooo new website
<popey> purrrdy
<legend2440> according to  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/450112 the geen checkmark fix has been released. will i see a ubuntuone  update when i get the fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Critical,Fix released]
<dobey> legend2440: update should show up soon, yes
<dobey> popey: there's an issue with one of the storage servers, that's causing authentication to fail
<legend2440> dobey: ok thanks
<dobey> now back to /away
<popey> :)
<rachaelb> not impressed at the moment
<rachaelb> are any of the developers here?
<rachaelb> >:o
<rachaelb> ok in the *hope* that someone will pick up on this comment
<rachaelb> i have a paid 50gb ubuntu one account... and somehow with the latest updates
<rachaelb> i now only have the free 2gb account
<rachaelb> wtf is happening????
<rachaelb> more than this... if canonical wish to offer paid services (fair enough) they should also provide proper avenues of customer support rather than just launchpad and an irc chat
<rachaelb> *bump*
<rachaelb> fabulous
<vladanian> Wooo! Just got tomboy to sync to U1
 * jblount high-fives vladanian 
<statik> i think tomboy sync is going to be one of my favorite features
<vladanian> Yeah, it's going to make it a lot easier to leave my notebook at work, and have access to my stories and notes and stuff from home
<jml> tomboy sync, you say?
<Kmos> hi
<Kmos> there are some erros at ubuntu one website with apache saying internal error
<Kmos> contacts and notes menu
<jegHegy> i'm getting that as well
<lefranck> hi
<lefranck> I have a strange problem. When I try to add files to my u1 account, they're directly set as conflicting, even if they're completely new files. And if I upload a file through the web interface, it's never synchronised with my ubuntuone directory
<lefranck> I'm using karmic, all up to date
<Chipaca> lefranck: hi
<Chipaca> lefranck: what version of the client are you using?
<lefranck> whatever is the latest in karmic... let me check
<Chipaca> lamalex: thanks
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> lefranck: thanks
<Chipaca> lamalex: thank you too, but for no particular reason :)
<lefranck> 1.0.1-0ubuntu1
<Chipaca> lefranck: what you're describing is very strange. Are you up to some console work?
<lefranck> Chipaca: no, I'm not. The problem is that, it just won't synchronise anything
<lefranck> Chipaca: I'm using it the "normal" way
<Chipaca> lefranck: what I meant to ask is, are you able and willing to use a terminal to enter some commands so I can help you?
<lefranck> Chipaca: say I copy a test.txt file in my ubuntuone directory, it directly gets renamed as test.txt.u1conflict, and if I check the web interface, there's no file there
<lefranck> Chipaca: sorry, yes, sure
<Chipaca> lefranck: ok. Give me a second.
<Chipaca> lefranck: ok. First, quit the applet (that's in the right-click menu)
<Chipaca> lefranck: if the applet isn't visible right now, let me know
<lefranck> Chipaca: ok, quit it
<Chipaca> lefranck: ah! one question, since you last updated the client, have you either logged out and back in, or restarted the machine, or quit and restarted the applet?
<lefranck> yes
<lefranck> I've rebooted
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> lefranck: in a terminal window, please do
<Chipaca> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --host fs-2.one.ubuntu.com --debug --dns_srv=xyzzy
<Chipaca> (the "xyzzy" and specifying --host is because we're having some issues in fs-1 right now, and I don't want that to interfere with this testing)
<lefranck> ok
<lefranck> I get debug messages, no error as far as I can tell
<Chipaca> can you try creating a file now, and tell me what happens? you're not "online" yet, so if you get a conflict now, it means one kind of (very weird) bug
<lefranck> ok
<lefranck> I don't get a conflict
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> _how_ do you create the file?
<lefranck> on the desktop, new document
<Chipaca> ok
<lefranck> so it's an empty file, is that ok ?
<Chipaca> lefranck: sure. in another terminal, please do
<Chipaca> dbus-send --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call / com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon.connect
<lefranck> ok
<lefranck> Chipaca: done
<Chipaca> lefranck: you should be seeing output from syncdaemon
<Chipaca> a lot of it, again
<Chipaca> tell me when it reaches "IDLE", and stays there for a while
<lefranck> 2009-10-14 13:31:26,164 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.State - DEBUG - START_WORKING_ON_METADATA --[SYS_META_QUEUE_DONE]--> IDLE
<lefranck> ah just got a new message with MARK (state: IDLE, ...)
<Chipaca> good
<lefranck> Chipaca: so I guess it did
<Chipaca> so now, try creating a file again
<Chipaca> ah, also, let me know if it moved your old new file to a conflict, now that it's "online"
<lefranck> Chipaca: now it conflicts
<Chipaca> cool
<Chipaca> ok, ctrl-C the syncdaemon
<lefranck> done
<Chipaca> file a bug, and upload ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-debug.log
<lefranck> ok
<Chipaca> lefranck: note that will include filenames, so only do it if you're ok with that
<lefranck> yes, no problem
<Chipaca> also? curses, I thought this family of bugs was fixed :(
<Chipaca> facundo will be happy (not!)
<Chipaca> facundobatista: hola! how are you today?
<lefranck> Chipaca: oh, I should say, this happened after something I did with my u1 account, which I should have mentionned before...
<Chipaca> lefranck: hm! what was that?
<lefranck> Chipaca: I deleted my u1 account and recreated it
<facundobatista> facundobatista, hi! did you summon me?
<lefranck> after trying to merge 2 launchpad accounts
<Chipaca> lefranck: OK, in any case, this is a bug. We'll see the why from the logs :)
<Chipaca> lefranck: but maybe it's "just" something weird with your account, and not a syncdaemon issue
<lefranck> ok :)
<lefranck> Chipaca: yes, that could be
<facundobatista> lefranck, #?
<Chipaca> that would be excellent, as we can fix account issues at leisure, but only have a couple of days more to fix bugs in syncdaemon for karmic
<lefranck> facundobatista: my account # ?
<facundobatista> lefranck, bug #
<lefranck> facundobatista: one moment, just reporting it
<facundobatista> lefranck, great
<facundobatista> lefranck, what is the file name the got into conflict?
<lefranck> facundobatista: all filenames
<lefranck> I've tried many different files
<facundobatista> lefranck, ok, but you just did an exercise with Chipaca, creating one file
<facundobatista> a new file, right?
<facundobatista> a file that you never created before
<facundobatista> that can not possibly be on the server
<facundobatista> right?
<lefranck> right
<lefranck> test2.txt
<lefranck> facundobatista: bug 451205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451205 in ubuntuone-client "Can't synchronise files, automatically set to conflicting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451205
<lefranck> there you go :)
<lefranck> facundobatista: also test.txt and 2006L4.pdf
<Chipaca> facundobatista: the issue seems to be wrt creating the file from nautilus
<Chipaca> facundobatista: the syncdaemon-debug.log should include the creation of a file while offline, and the creation and conflictuation of a file while online
<Chipaca> ("conflictuation"?)
<facundobatista> Chipaca, lefranck: ok, here it is
<facundobatista> Chipaca, look:
<facundobatista> 2009-10-14 13:31:24,858 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - MakeFile                     share:''                                       node:'556f6ca0-ceaa-4d00-8ea7-300a5de1aadb'   MakeFile(marker="'556f6ca0-ceaa-4d00-8ea7-300a5de1aadb'", parent_id="'9eeb5f16-8dd5-44fb-b731-bafff1b4a58b'", share_id="''", name="u'test2.txt'") failure DOES_NOT_EXIST
<lefranck> oh
<facundobatista> Chipaca, it can not create the file in the server, and it gets an AQ_FILE_NEW_ERROR
<facundobatista> Chipaca, which calls Sync.file_not_created_remove, that moves the file into conflict
<facundobatista> Chipaca, where that "DOES_NOT_EXIST" could came from?
<lefranck> facundobatista: as I was saying,it started happening after I deleted and recreated my u1 account through the same launchpad account. Could it be that it's still trying to access the old one?
<Chipaca> facundobatista: DOES_NOT_EXIST on MakeFoo comes from the parent not existing
<Chipaca> facundobatista: so, the metadata thinks it knows the root, but the root changed, maybe?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, maybe
<facundobatista> as something weird happened with the account
<facundobatista> Chipaca, VM's metadata:
<facundobatista> 2009-10-14 13:31:21,942 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - DEBUG - on_server_root(9eeb5f16-8dd5-44fb-b731-bafff1b4a58b)
<Chipaca> right... so the bug is that we don't update that when we connect? or what?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, don't know...
<facundobatista> verterok, where that root comes from? is it validated? should we validate it?
<Chipaca> we should be doing _something_; the server tells us the root everytime we connect, gratis :)
<facundobatista> Chipaca, yes... I'll explain this in the bug and assign to verterok
<facundobatista> lefranck, in the meantime... let's solve your problem by removing the VM's metadata
<facundobatista> all the metadata, btw
<facundobatista> lefranck, what do you think?
<lefranck> facundobatista: sounds good, there's nothing important on my account, we can do whatever that'll fix it
<facundobatista> lefranck, it shouldn't happen nothing bad with your data (last famous words)
<lefranck> facundobatista: :D there's no data other than test files
<facundobatista> lefranck, so... remove the metadata!
<facundobatista> do you know where it is?
<lefranck> facundobatista: no
<facundobatista> ok, go to ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon
<facundobatista> what do you see there?
<facundobatista> (of course, stop the client and be sure it's not in memory)
<lefranck> facundobatista: fsm, metada_version, trash, vm
<lefranck> client not running
<facundobatista> trash should be empty
<lefranck> facundobatista: it is now
<facundobatista> metadata_version should have a "4" in it, rigth?
<lefranck> yes
<facundobatista> ok
<diverse_izzue> i have errors like "2009-10-14 14:00:52,190 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Can't get the auth token" in my log. what to do?
<facundobatista> lefranck, ok: remove the fsm and vm directories, with all that is inside
<lefranck> facundobatista: done
<lefranck> now I only have the metadata_version and empty trash
<facundobatista> lefranck, start the client, pass me the log
<lefranck> from the command line ?
<facundobatista> lefranck, it should be th same...
<Chipaca> the "can't get the auth token" might be from the problems with fs-1
<lefranck> ah, now it got the file that I'd uploaded through the web interface
<Chipaca> (which is now fixed)
<lefranck> you want syncdeamon-debug.log ?
<lefranck> facundobatista:
<facundobatista> lefranck, just to chek all is ok
<lefranck> how can I give that to you ?
<lefranck> facundobatista: http://pastebin.com/d78d670a8
<facundobatista> lefranck, great
<verterok> facundobatista: that on_server_root is triggered by VolumeManager.handle_SYS_CONNECTION_MADE
<facundobatista> verterok, Chipaca, lefranck: it got the same server root as before! VM - DEBUG - on_server_root(9eeb5f16-8dd5-44fb-b731-bafff1b4a58b)
<verterok> facundobatista: if you already have the root the stored one is used
<verterok> facundobatista: I don't see a problem with havinhg the same root
<facundobatista> "if you already have the root the stored one is used" <-- ENOPARSE
<facundobatista> verterok, see in the pastebin
<facundobatista> verterok, line 203
<verterok> facundobatista: if you aready have the root node_id in the metadata that value is used
<verterok> facundobatista: pastebin url?
<facundobatista> verterok, we removed all the metadata
<facundobatista>  http://pastebin.com/d78d670a8
<verterok> facundobatista: I would like to knoe how the root node changed :)
<facundobatista> verterok, he messed up the accounts somehow
<facundobatista> verterok, changing users, don't really know
<verterok> hahahaha, a new account, same metadata?
<facundobatista> lefranck, ^?
<facundobatista> verterok, we removed all the metadata
<facundobatista> verterok, but maybe the oauth token points to old usr or something, can that happen?
<verterok> facundobatista: if you have 2 users, only on etoken is stored in the keyring for u1
<facundobatista> lefranck, could you please upload this second log to the bug, saying that you removed the metadata?
<verterok> *one token
<lefranck> facundobatista: sure
<facundobatista> lefranck, thanks
<lefranck> facundobatista: ah but I've restarted it since
<lefranck> ah, can just use the pastbin file
<facundobatista> lefranck, yes
<lefranck> facundobatista: ok, done
<lefranck> I'm a bit slow today :D
<lefranck> facundobatista, Chipaca, at least it's working again now, thanks a lot !!
<lefranck> tried to clean the metadata once, but didnt know where it was...
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 255, Protocol Revno is 72 | Release 1.0.0
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Desktop+! Let's meet! Say "me" if you'd like to respond with your TODO / DONE / BLOCKED
<jblount> CardinalFang
<jblount> statik
<jblount> urbanape
<jblount> aquarius
<jblount> teknico
<jblount> rodrigo_
<jblount> vds
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> let's go
<teknico> DONE: completed and landed the updating of the contacts web templates to the layout of the new design (#439089); started adapting the contacts web details and add/edit pages to the new design (#439090); talked with aquarius about notes and contacts CSS; done several reviews
<teknico> TODO: do more reviews; finishing to adapt the contacts web details and add/edit pages to the new design (#439090); integrating the client-side code needed by the contacts web ui (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Notes tests improvements. XML<->HTML tomboy notes conversion fixes
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next jblount
<jblount> DONE: Lots of fast typing and late night branch landing. Got /files/ up, got a few issues with the logic that was displaying the plans fixed up. (#450873, #450944)
<jblount> TODO: Copy changes! Sarah M has been updating the copy wiki pages I created and I need to get those changes rolled out(#402837). Connect with beuno about adopting LPs process for UI review, get started on the /contacts css and html (#440129)
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> vds: tag
<vds> DONE:last things on couchdb compaction #449402
<vds> TODO: propose this branch...
<vds> BLOCKED: not anymore
<vds> urbanape: please
<urbanape> DONE: Noodling on the contacts js, thinking of ways we can reuse the javascript to better reuse the CSS between the various u1 apps..
<urbanape> TODO: Getting contacts js done and out the door.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang: The COMFY CHAIR!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Source packages for u1couch/hardy.  Updated to karmic and discovered kerne
<CardinalFang> l crasher bug, yay.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Debug replication.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> aquarious, s'il vous plait...
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: worked with couch.io about oauth; notes web UI CSS with mt; talked to teknico about CSS
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: bzip oops serializer; land branches; help thisfred and cardinalfang with oauth u1couch; look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: can't get u1couch to work
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> I'm last, so EOM
<jblount> Nice, thanks all!
<jblount> teknico, urbanape: So, I may actually be working on /contacts/ later today, do you guys have any info you need me to know?
<urbanape> jblount, not yet (for me). My part is just wiring up the existing stuff with some javascript.
<jblount> urbanape: k
<urbanape> eventually, I want to replace the left-hand pane in /contacts/ with a YUI treeview instance, and make the right-hand pane a details view of the currently selected one.
<urbanape> then we get to reuse all sorts of good JS and CSS from /files/
<urbanape> but I think that'll be a later kind of thing. I'm not sure how long that will take.
<jblount> urbanape: Right on.
<teknico> urbanape, wow, then we get groups for free? :-)
<teknico> urbanape, well, not exactly free, ok :-)
<urbanape> teknico, not sure about that. The tree that the tree view uses doesn't *have* to be deeper than one level.
<teknico> urbanape, right, but once it's there, it would be nice
<urbanape> sure
<teknico> urbanape, unless we prefer a tag-like model, where one contact can belong to more than one group
<teknico> urbanape, we should probably have both, group and tags
<teknico> urbanape, but then it gets complex
<urbanape> yes. I just want to reuse the components we're already using and styling.
<urbanape> I think it'll reduce some of the work going forward (and we can accelerate further restyling changes to all participating apps)
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> right so
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed #450112 (emblem), #438641 (idle icon), #450140 (ValueError), 1.0.1 release
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Take it easy, but without The Eagles.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> anyway
<aquarius> verterok, ping?
<aquarius> oops, wrong channel :)
<Technoviking> Anyone else getting Internal Server Error on Contact and Notes, or is thatwell known :)
<dobey> Technoviking: being looked at i believe, yes :)
<Technoviking> dobey: thanks
<dobey> Technoviking: you're going to UDS I assume?
<Technoviking> dobey: Yes I am
<dobey> Technoviking: good deal :)
<Technoviking> Looking to get some community love on Ubuntu One this cycle
<dobey> yeah, i think karmic getting released will help ramp that a bit
<barlas> UDS?
<dobey> ubuntu devel summit
<barlas> Oh
<barlas> Didn't know ubuntu had any summit :)
<dobey> yep, every ~6 mo, to plan the next release
<barlas> Hmm... is there any blog of Ubuntu one? I prefer to keep up with news using rss rather than email
<statik> barlas: we're working on putting up a blog, actually a feedjack aggregator that will pull in various ubuntuone devs personal blogs
<barlas> Nice
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> maybe i should rewrite my blog system to have tags
<barlas> dobey, You are using a custom blog system?
<dobey> yes
<barlas> Why? :)
<dobey> because it takes longer to set up a non-custom one how i want it, than it does to write one in PHP or PERL?
<dobey> seriously. i wrote my blog system in like 10 minutes.
<barlas> Really? Whats the link?
<dobey> my blog is http://wayofthemonkey.com/
<Chipaca> verterok: facu: sorry for the flood :(
<dobey> i haven't released the custom blog source
<dobey> no point really
<dobey> it's awful php code, and everyone would complain about how entries are added
<barlas> dobey, You even have a calendar.
<barlas> Well, IMO you can setup wordpress like that in 10 mins, but if you don't need most of the features provided by it, I guess this is good enough.
<dobey> barlas: yeah, though i didn't write the calendar. i found a php calendar widget and just tweaked it
<dobey> barlas: yeah, i don't want comments, and admin pages, and all that crap. more code == more potential for security flaws
<dobey> as it is, i have no spam, and no special login thing to be broken via the web
<barlas> dobey, How do you update it then?
<dobey> barlas: rsync+ssh
<barlas> Nice
<barlas> Not directly Ubuntu one related, but my tomboy doesn't have an option to sync to 'Tomboy web' or anything that may look like ubunutone service.
<gourgi> does the web ui for notes looks like this https://media.one.ubuntu.com/media/1902/img/features-notes-screenshot.png ?? i'm seeing something different
<barlas> gourgi, Notes are working for you?
<barlas> It is giving internal server error here.
<gourgi> barlas in karmic sync is working yes but i see a different web interface from the screenshot above
<gourgi> also notes web ui works
<barlas> No idea, the web interface changed for me today, maybe it's the old interface
<dobey> web ui fails for me too
<joshuahoover> dobey, if a user gets an error of "operation not supported" when running $ xdg-open https://one.ubuntu.com/ what package(s) are they missing?
<barlas> gourgi, Maybe it's loading notes page from cache?
<gourgi> i'll try cleaning my cache
<dobey> joshuahoover: if xdg-open fails with operantion not supported, i have no idea.
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, thought you might know...thanks
<dobey> joshuahoover: have them try to run "gnome-open http://one.ubuntu.com/" instead of "xdg-open ..."
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, good point
<aquarius> gourgi, the web UI for notes *will* look like that, but the code to make that happen hasn't landed yet (I wrote it this morning :)). At the moment it's basically unstyled (and there is a problem with the underlying database server that we're working on, so you may get an internal server error ont he notes pages)
<gourgi> aquarius cool! i like the new one. notes sync works fine here :)
<aquarius> gourgi, excellent :)
<Technoviking> Is tomboy syncing working?
<jblount> Technoviking: Yes! (for most users, in most situations)
<jblount> Technoviking: The web ui is still under rapid development, but jcastro said that he had his tomboy notes syncing between three machines.
<Technoviking> I keep failing, and it tries to add a new computer when trying to add tomboy syncing, if though my machine is already added
<jblount> Technoviking: Hmm. I've seen a few bug reports come in about the Oauth "add my computer" stuff not working properly.
<jblount> joshuahoover: Any ideas / thoughts ^^
<dobey> jblount: yes it's being looked at
<dobey> jblount: adding the computer works fine, client logging in to the broken storage server, does not :)
<jcastro> jblount: yeah I got mine working and I just wanted to see if Technoviking could get his to work, I have jono trying it now and he's having problems
<jblount> dobey: Thanks :)
<dobey> jcastro: presumably the same re-authentication issue?
<dobey> Technoviking: if you quit the ubuntuone-client-applet, and then try just tomboy, tomboy should work i think
<Technoviking> dobey: I was not using ubuntuone-client-applet yet
<dobey> oh
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> and you were still getting a loop of "Add this computer" pages?
<Technoviking> dobey: yes
<dobey> weird
<dobey> rodrigo_: ^^ any idea why tomboy would be doing that?
<rodrigo_> dobey: aquarius mentioned that's a loop problem in LP, people should try removing LP's cookies, I think
<dobey> rodrigo_: there's a loop problem with the LP login yes, but i think Technoviking is saying that the "Add this computer" page keeps getting opened by tomboy
<dobey> Technoviking: is that right, or is that the LP login page keeps asking you to sign in?
<Technoviking> both
<Technoviking> tomboy wants to add the computer to ubuntuone even when it is added
<dobey> Technoviking: if you go to http://one.ubuntu.com/plans does it say "This is your plan!" under any of them?
<Technoviking> under 2GB
<dobey> ok, i guess not being subscribed isn't the issue then
<aquarius> Technoviking, yes, tomboy does want to add the computer again -- rodrigo and I have noted this as a bug. Once you've added the computer with tomboy, though, is it then OK? Or are you then made to add the computer again a third time?
<dobey> Technoviking: do you have a token for "Ubuntu One" under the Passwords tab in seahorse?
<Technoviking> dobey: yes I do
<dobey> hrmm, though i guess tomboy probably stores a seprate token somewhere else
<aquarius> it does
<aquarius> this is why you get asked to add ths computer again
<aquarius> (which actually means "add this oauthtoken")
<dobey> but if tomboy adds the computer, it shouldn't ask yet again
<aquarius> hence "Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?" in rodrigo_'s todo list
<aquarius> but if after you add, it asks you to add *again*, that's a separate bug
<dobey> well oauth tokens are "per app" really anyway
<Technoviking> ok, tomboy stop asking to add computers, but still can't sync
<rodrigo_> aquarius: I had only to add the computer once in all mytests
<aquarius> rodrigo_, yeah; there was a problem this morning where people got unauthenticated, and I think this might be related
<rodrigo_> Technoviking: what's the problem you're gettingnow?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ah, ok
<rodrigo_> Technoviking: if you run 'tomboy --debug' from a terminal, you'll get a better log of what tomboy us doing
<Technoviking> is there a bug on this already that I can add this too
<Technoviking> here is the pastebin
<Technoviking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/293280/
<dobey> oh
<dobey> Technoviking: does http://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ also give you a 500 error?
<Technoviking> yep
<dobey> ok
<Technoviking> i'm I and idiot who needs a smacking:)
<rodrigo_> this seems to be the same bug jdo was talking about then
 * rodrigo_ smacks Technoviking
<dobey> rodrigo_: fix it :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: if I knew how, I would have done so already :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: seems to be a couchdb server issue, doesn't it?
<dobey> rodrigo_: https://pastebin.canonical.com/23323/
<rodrigo_> Technoviking: does http://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/ gives you the same error?
<Technoviking> rodrigo_: looks like
<dobey> rodrigo_: yeah, i get a 500 with contacts too
<dobey> different traceback though
<rodrigo_> dobey: right, jdo says it's # of connections problem, I think
<dobey> really? hrmm
<rodrigo_> brb
<CardinalFang> jblount, have you seen a cloud IMG floating above and obscuring a file list?
<jblount> CardinalFang: I have! I'm trying desperately to get a branch approved and rolled out that will fix it and a few other weird things.
<CardinalFang> jblount, thanks.  You rock.
<jblount> CardinalFang: But good looking out. You are the one who rocks.
<barlas> That cloud image is pretty :)
<CardinalFang> jblount, what about relative modification date phrasing?
<CardinalFang> "4 days, 1 month ago"
<CardinalFang> jblount, if I were cooler, I'd look in the bugs system for this.  :(
<jblount> CardinalFang: If memory servers, we changed this to be no-relative ie 10/10/09 or whatever. I think this is a bug.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Don't worry, but no, I don't think I've seen a bug for it.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Bug searching is hard, let's go shopping!
<jblount> barlas: Thanks! We're quite happy to start rolling out a prettier web site.
<barlas> Did the notes and contacts section started working?
<barlas> There was "interval server error" before
<jblount> barlas: For me, I'm still getting 500 errors, I think it works for some people though. We are still working to find the solution.
<barlas> Okay
<dobey> oh man, i totally just thought i missed my appointment at 3
<CardinalFang> jblount, reopened #369091 .
<jblount> # 369091
<jblount> bug #369091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369091 in ubuntuone-servers "web UI modification date displayed wrongly" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369091
<jblount> Ah, yes. I remember this guy.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Thanks, should be easy enough to fix.
<ubuntu-user> hi guys. on https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/ it has " If you'd like more space, subscribe to our 10 GB plan.". is that not supposed to be 50GB?
<jblount> ubuntu-user: Yes, it should be 50GB, thanks for pointing that out!
<CardinalFang> jblount, sounds like a value for a config file or something.
<ubuntu-user> jblount: yw
 * CardinalFang waits 7 minutes for log synch.
<Technoviking> Hey guys, Tomboy syncing now! Woot!
<jblount> Technoviking: Nice!
<Technoviking> jblount: looking forward to contact syncing, let me know if you want me to do any testing
<jblount> Technoviking: I'll make sure rodrigo_ knows you want to test it out. Thanks for hanging around :)
<rodrigo_> Technoviking: for the time being, until the syncing mechanism is in place, you can test evolution-couchdb
<rodrigo_> Technoviking: jcastro is going to announce some testing plans, but I can send you the things to test, if you want
<Technoviking> rodrigo_: would be glad to help
<amgarchIn9> where do I submit bugs? the file "ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py" references HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host uncnditionally that is only availbale in python/httplib >= 2.6.3 and therefore fails on Jaunty.
<dobey> andrew: run "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client"
<dobey> aquarius: ^^ can you say *crap*
<aquarius> crap. crap. Crap!
<aquarius> wish I'd never changed from pycurl now :(
<aquarius> amgarchIn9, please run "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client"
<dobey> aquarius: maybe we should just use ctypes to open libsoup
<aquarius> amgarchIn9, thanks for letting us know
<dobey> of course we can't really change that now
<dobey> hopefully we can manage a sane/simple fix
<aquarius> dobey, can't believe this is so hard :(
<dobey> aquarius: i know right. it's HTTP. how hard can it be!
<aquarius> and now X is doing the "no you can't left click anywhere, only right click" thing again
<dobey> nice
<amgarchIn9> if I comment the two lines then the login works. Upload succeded later. Even from within KDE. But now "the website is down" for some reason.
<dobey> yeah, it "works"
<dobey> but without that, the ssl cert doesn't get validated :)
<amgarchIn9> submitted here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/451670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntuone 2009-10-15
<Kermiac> is anyone around to give me some advice? I setup 2 PC's (1 jaunty & 1 karmic) yesterday but cannot add a jaunty PC today. Everything installed ok but the webpage to authorize this PC doesnt show up
<Kermiac> i've looked thru a fair number of bug reports related to this & i'm not using a proxy
<wgrant> Is the Notes web UI meant to do anything?
<Kermiac> ok, I've found a bug report with the same issue posted today that I added to.
<Kermiac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/451670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [Undecided,New]
<Kermiac> let me know if you need any more info
<patrickballeux> Just a quicky... in the web inteface of Ubuntu One, when a folder has 15-20 files in it, I cannot see the last files because of the little cloud at the bottom.
<patrickballeux> A bit annoying
<tiz_> Sorry, I am sure this must be an FAQ and/or my own stupidity, but I can't find the answer on the page... I didn't get a webpage pop up at Step 4 of the installation instructions to "Add My Computer", and I can't see this button anywhere on the web-page.
<tiz_> What am I doing wrong?
<diverse_izzue> hi. my ubuntuone doesn't connect automatically after the first login after a system boot. syncdaemon-exceptions.log is empty.
<diverse_izzue> my syncdaemon.log is here: http://pastebin.com/m237acfe8
<rachaelb> hi
<rachaelb> so my account is still showing only 2gb rather than the 50gb i've paid for
<rachaelb> and the new applet just will not connect
<rachaelb> this has been going on for >2 days now
<rachaelb> i thought it was being sorted????
<rachaelb> is canonical going to refund for my money for a useless service (as actually required under UK law) or make some sort of gesture of goodwill to all those affected by this???
<rachaelb> fabulous response as ever - it's been fun
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, what is the applet doing?
<rachaelb> hi
<rachaelb> absolutely nothing
<rachaelb> zip/nada/sweet fa
<rachaelb> it will not connect
<rachaelb> and then there's the whole issue of $$$ handed over for a service that apparently i no longer have
<rachaelb> not that i could use it even if i did because the applet doesnt work
<rachaelb> it *did* work and then this latest downgrade has killed it
<rachaelb> great well any time anyone from canonical fancies actually getting in touch my email is "launchpad at rlb.me"
<rachaelb> i guess i won't hold my breath though
<CardinalFang> (sorry, on a call)
<rachaelb> hi
<aquarius> rachaelb, hi
<aquarius> rachaelb, OK, it looks like there are two separate issues here; your account showing 2GB instead of 50GB, and the applet not connecting for you; do I have those right?
<rachaelb> yep
<rachaelb> i was told 3 days ago that the account issue would be fixed - it hasnt
<jblount> rachaelb: Does https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/account/ show you the correct plan?
<rachaelb> yes it does
<jblount> rachaelb: I'm very sorry this isn't on production yet, but I got that fix out the same night you spoke with pfibiger about this appearing incorrectly. We should have it rolled out to the proper website later today.
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, as far as the storage space, it is simply a problem in description and not an imposed limit, and as far as I know, you could actually store terabytes of data at present.
<rachaelb> terrabytes????
<rachaelb> ok... and the applet issue is in hand i take it?
<jblount> rachaelb: I'm not sure exactly what your client is doing, but I have been seeing lots of bugs get marked as resolved concerning connection issue. I just deleted a few folders in my Ubuntu One files and it got replicated perfectly (on current / upgraded Karmic)
<rachaelb> the client is doing anything - it is stubbornly refusing to connect
<jblount> rachaelb: Yikes! Is it popping open a web browser window at any point while it's being stubborn?
<rachaelb> nope
<rachaelb> i can go to the web page from it
<rachaelb> but then i have to re-authorise the computer every time i do that
<rachaelb> this computer now has about 8 different id codes
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<jblount> rachaelb: That sounds like one of these bugs that is already resolved. Have you updated your computer recently?
<rachaelb> last night was the most recent
<rachaelb> about 13 hours ago
 * jblount hopes for more insight from CardinalFang 
<rachaelb> im just checking on synaptic now to see if im missing an update
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, do you have a file  "~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log" ?
<jblount> rachaelb: I had to reboot because of the last update, although I'm wary of suggesting a reboot on an Ubuntu machine as a fix for anything :)
<rachaelb> ok there's no ubuntuone client update available
<rachaelb> and the machine has been turned off over night
<rachaelb> so it has been rebooted
<rachaelb> im just checking on the file
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, also from a terminal,  $ ps x |grep ubuntuon[e]
<rachaelb> ok ive got 6 exceptions logs
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, okay.  Please paste the contests of the un-dated one to   http://paste.ubuntu.com/  and give us the URL.
<rachaelb> the ps x | grep gives:
<rachaelb> 2427 ?        Sl     0:16 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<rachaelb>  2555 ?        Sl     0:17 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<CardinalFang> rachaelb,  perfect.  it doesn't have to be the entire file, btw.  Duplication isn't necessary to paste.
<rachaelb> and the paste url is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293868/
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, those multiple authorisations sound strange to me.  Let's remove all of them and re-auth.
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, first,  $ killall -r ubuntuone-.\*
<rachaelb> as i said earlier every time ive gone to the web site ive had to re-authorise this machine
<rachaelb> ok
<rachaelb> is this as root or user?
<rachaelb> ok... as user works
<rachaelb> done
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, normal user.  I assume you're not running as root always, right?
<rachaelb> no i'm not lol
<CardinalFang> then, Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<rachaelb> yup
<CardinalFang> Under login passwords, how many "UbuntuOne token...." items do you have?
<rachaelb> none
<rachaelb> nada
<rachaelb> zilch
<CardinalFang> What else do you have in there?
<rachaelb> ive got 2 "Desktop Couch User" tokens that seem to be associated with ubuntuone
<rachaelb> btw it probably doesnt make any difference but im running UNR if that helps
<CardinalFang> Thanks.  It *shouldn't* be different.
<rachaelb> i didnt think so
<CardinalFang> I'm trying to imagine why you dont have at least one "UbuntuOne token" .
<rachaelb> anyway "Desktop Couch user authentication" mean anything to you? it's only associated with ubuntuone
<CardinalFang> Yes, it does mean something to me, but it's not the cause.
<rachaelb> oh ok
<rachaelb> ive only got 7 other keys stored and they're for wifi, mobile boradband, exchange server, IM accounts
<rachaelb> apart from not auto-connecting everything was working fine until the new applet came out
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, From a terminal again:
<CardinalFang> $ gnome-open http://google.com/
<CardinalFang> What happened?
<rachaelb> google opened up
<rachaelb> if i right click on the applet and select "go to web" it does it... tho i have to sign in with launchpad
<rachaelb> just out of mindless curiosity... why "cardinal fang"????
<aquarius> CardinalFang, it might be worth rachaelb killing the applet and starting it again from the terminal, which should kick off authentication (or report why it didn't)
<aquarius> ?
<rachaelb> the applet has already been killed aqaurius
<rachaelb> can restart it
<aquarius> rachaelb, can you restart the applet from the command line? (ubuntuone-client-applet)
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, you shouldn't have an applet running right now!
<CardinalFang> aquarius, she just booted not long ago.
<rachaelb> errrr..... its worked tho
<rachaelb> and ive even got an unbtnuone token now
<aquarius> rachaelb, that's good news, excellent
<rachaelb> so wtf happend????
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, strange.  I suggest booting again to see that it works again without any extra effort.
<rachaelb> will do... im just d/l the latest set of updates
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, I don't know yet.  That you didn't have a token is a mystery to me.
<rachaelb> so gimme 10-15 mins and i'll reboot (after ive had a coffee) and come back and let you know whats happening... ok???
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, Okay.  I'll be away then, but plenty of people are here.
<rachaelb> i now have this computer authorised 7 times on the account lol
<rachaelb> hang on the updates are just installing
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, right, ubuntuone site has given out seven access tokens to your machine, and a minute ago, it had none stored.
<rachaelb> be 2 mins
<rachaelb> yup
<diverse_izzue> i also have a problem with ubuntuone. my client doesn't auto-connect after the first login after a system boot. manually connecting via the applet works though.
<diverse_izzue> the error log is empty
<rachaelb> does it make a difference that the last connection was made by starting the applet form the command line?
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, probably not.
<rachaelb> ok .... nearly there with the updates
<CardinalFang> diverse_izzue, right-click on applet, "preferences".  What says "connect on start"?
<rachaelb> preparing linux headers.... *snooze*
<diverse_izzue> automatically
<CardinalFang> diverse_izzue, Huh.  I don't know.  Anyone?  aquarius, you take this one!  :)
 * CardinalFang is afk for a while.
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, so it's set to connect on start, and yet it is not connecting on start. Interesting :)
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, do I have that correct?
<rachaelb> hi aquarius... am re-booting now... back in 2 mins :)
<diverse_izzue> right. i'm quite positive that it only does it after the first login after system boot. after logout/login it connects. i'll verify this as soon as i can log out.
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, that sounds like it might be an actual bug; can you report it with "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client" for us?
<aquarius> rachaelb, cool :)
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, i sure can. and will.
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, thanks!
<diverse_izzue> the other thing: are couchdb contacts supposed to work?
<diverse_izzue> i get a 404 in the web UI
<diverse_izzue> and an error message in evolution
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, the contacts web UI isn't released yet. Evolution shouldn't be throwing errors, though. rodrigo_ is your person to talk to about that, if you have a record of the error
<diverse_izzue> evo
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: which error message?
<rachaelb> hi aquarius
<rachaelb> ok... it's playing nicely now
<rachaelb> thankyou soooooo much
<rachaelb> :)
<aquarius> rachaelb, No problem. I'm glad it works for you! Welcome to Ubuntu One. :)
<rachaelb> must have been a less than clean upgrade from the old to the new applet
<rachaelb> now.... whats this about *terrabyes* of storage?
<aquarius> rachaelb, ignore that comment. ;)
<rachaelb> ok... better not move stuff over then from my main storage supplier
<rachaelb> can i make a couple of development suggestions?
<aquarius> Moving your terabytes of stored data: Not just yet (the 50GB is the largest plan, currently). We're looking at larger plans; if you'd really like that to happen, filing a request through the bugtracking system or mentioning it on the mailing list is a good way to make sure your request is on our radar.
<aquarius> Certainly make suggestions!
<diverse_izzue> rodrigo_, "error loading address book." this address book cannot be opened. this either means that an incorrect URI was entered, or the server is unreachable. Detailed error messge: Address Bok does not exist"
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: this means desktopcouch is not running, or that evo can't authenticate to dc
<rachaelb> ok.... (1) you're kinda assuming that people at the moment don't already have on-line storage accounts... but many people (including myself) do with substantial amounts of data in them (in may case >350 gig).
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: can you please open a terminal and:
<rodrigo_> $ evolution --force-shutdown
<rodrigo_> $ /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28
<rachaelb> if i was to move over to ubuntuone i would have to re-upload all that data which is impossible. some sort of "wget" facility on the web site would allow direct http transer from my current storage provider
<rodrigo_> then run evolution and try again, and pastebin the output in the terminal?
<rachaelb> (2) it would be nice not only to be able to choose which files to sync locally, but also to elect to have files on-line that are not synced as well... allowing for a redundant storage facility
<diverse_izzue> i don't have the eds executable where you say it is...
<rachaelb> (3) some sort of on-line zoho docs type integration would be very useful as would an on-line media player
<diverse_izzue> found it
<aquarius> rachaelb, (3) is on our list of "things that lots of people have asked for" :)
<rachaelb> thats good... i think (1) + (2) are kinda important as well tho
<aquarius> rachaelb, (1) is an interesting one; I don't think anyone's brought that up before. Can I ask you to file a request for that with the bug tracker so we don't lose sight of it and our product manager can prioritise it?
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: oh, where was it?
<rachaelb> yeah sure
<rachaelb> thanks for your time
<diverse_izzue> rodrigo_, exactly where you said. i misread
<diverse_izzue> rodrigo_, http://pastebin.com/m35812fab
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: ah, ok :)
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: right, desktopcouch not running
<diverse_izzue> rodrigo_, what is supposed to start it?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: is dc supposed to be activated by calling the dbus methods? because I'm seeing some people having that problem of it not being running, and not activated by evo-couchdb
<aquarius> rodrigo_, yes it is
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: I think it should, if the dbus service is correctly setup
<diverse_izzue> rodrigo_, i have two couchdb processes running, but indeed no couchdb process
<diverse_izzue> sorry, no desktopcouch process
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: and the couchdb processes are running under your user?
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, can you try this: python -c "from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase; db=CouchDatabase('management',create=True)"
<aquarius> and paste the output?
<diverse_izzue> rodrigo_, yes they are
<rodrigo_> so, it's the dc dbus service not running
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: run the command aquarius pasted, please
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, rodrigo_, that gives me a traceback: http://pastebin.com/m563bc72d
<aquarius> 401?
 * aquarius scratches head
<rodrigo_> unauthorized, that is
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, ok. as you (not as root!) "killall beam.smp" then "killall desktopcouch-service"
<aquarius> rodrigo_, yeah, I know what it is, I don't know why it's happening  :)
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, then "rm $HOME/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini"
<aquarius> then try that python command again
<aquarius> this will not lose any of your data in couchdb
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, http://pastebin.com/m3e226b4b
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, which version of desktopcouch are you running? apt-cache policy python-desktopcouch
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, sorry, after killing the beam.smp it successfully starts the couchdb
<aquarius> aha, good
<diverse_izzue> and also works in evo now
<aquarius> so desktopcouch got confused
<aquarius> I think you might have had a very old ini file. Which makes you one of our early adopters and so we love you :)
<diverse_izzue> thanks :_)
<diverse_izzue> (i was an early adopter)
<diverse_izzue> lemme just logout/login to confirm the bug we were talking about before...
<diverse_izzue> BRB
<aquarius> if you had an ini file without oauth tokens in it then you've been using DC nearly since the beginning ;)
<rodrigo_> cool, I guess that's the problem people are having, old .ini files
<rodrigo_> so, now I can go happily to have lunch :)
<rodrigo_> bbl
<aquarius> rodrigo_, yep! deleting the ini file does not delete any data, so you can advise people to do it. It will break any pairings they have done between machines, though.
<aquarius> (not pairing with U1, though)
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, the autoconnect issue is now filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/452125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452125 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client doesn't autoconnect after first login after system boot" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, thanks!
 * dobey should write a blog entry about filing good bug reports
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, hej hej.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, hi
<thisfred> bonjour CardinalFang
<thisfred> CardinalFang: don't know if you've followed along, but we may be running into a bug in effing Apache
<CardinalFang> Figures.
<thisfred> CardinalFang:  https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=44730
<ubottu> issues.apache.org bug 44730 in mod_proxy "duplicate query string in remote server url when using "nocanon" reverse proxy" [Normal,New]
<aquarius> oo
<aquarius> well done ubottu :)
<aquarius> thisfred, where's our proxy configuration? I know I've seen it
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so in nocanon mode, apache passes the querystring in the raw URI, and as a querystring
<CardinalFang> Impressive.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: the obvious solution, turning off nocanon may not work, because we don't know if c1525142nization breaks the signatures
<CardinalFang> Maybe we should add nginx on another port to find out.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: and make ssl work on a different port?
<CardinalFang> Something.  All this time wasted because SSL doesn't work in some way has made me hate it hate it hate it.
<thisfred> ok, I really need to shower before anything else. In the words of Ludo, in the Jim Henson motion picture 'Labyrinth': SMELL BAAAAAAAD!
<thisfred> brb
 * dobey wonders how to debug these autoconnect problems
<dobey> thisfred: you're the bog of eternal stench?
<mattgriffin> dobey: +1 for fixing autoconnect problems. just noticed it last night.
 * dobey makes a note to never room with thisfred at confs.
<dobey> mattgriffin: i'd happily fix them if i knew what was wrong :)
<dobey> i suspect it's a race
<dobey> and races are hard to fix (I tried once at Colonial Downs, but oi, it was hard to do)
<thisfred> dobey: hehe, yep, or at least I was this morning
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Desktop+! Let's meet! Say "me" if you'd like to respond with your TODO / DONE / BLOCKED
<jblount> CardinalFang
<jblount> statik
<jblount> urbanape
<jblount> aquarius
<jblount> teknico
<jblount> rodrigo_
<jblount> vdsme
<jblount> or me
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<dobey> i see jblount doesn't love me any more
<dobey> (me)
 * jblount hugs dobey
<vds> me
 * jblount also recognizes his need of a meeting-bot
<dobey> it's ok, rhythmbox hates me too i think
<rodrigo_> jblount: aren't you the bot? you're doing a great job pinging people in time :)
<teknico> me
<jblount-bot> So let's go ahead and get started:
<jblount-bot> DONE: Calls, Fixed up homepage design, landed homepage design, fretted about javascript linting ( https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&assignee_option=choose&field.assignee=jblount&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&
<jblount-bot> TODO: #449799 and #440129 (copy changes and /contacts ui stuff)
<jblount-bot> rodrigo_: You!
<jblount-bot> BLOCKED: No, but I am triumphant.
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Landed new notes tests branch. More XML<->HTML tomboy notes conversion fixes. Songbird
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> urbanape: go!
<urbanape> DONE: Almost done with the contacts delete confirmation.
<urbanape> TODO: Fix one little hiccup with my branch and promote.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang: you're up.
<CardinalFang> DONE: Worked on replication.  Developed ulcer.  Yelled at couchdb, ssl, apache, and my own code, each.  Packaged couchdb in anticipation of bug fix, but abandoned it.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Help with replication.  Fix Bug /451809 with kenvandine.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Some problem with SSL and Apache, and maybe couchdb.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, what's the news?
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: landed notes web css; wsgi-oops patches to make logs bzipped; improved web-api-tool; nearly headbutted myself to death with annoyance at bloody bloody bloody replication not bloody working; helped jblount with jslint complaints
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: work with thisfred and cardinalfang with oauth u1couch; look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: can't get u1couch to work; low tolerance for frustration
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> dobey-san, show me: wax on, wax off
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Resubmitted /plans redirect fix, Fixed #451154
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Branch client/protocol for stable, Write a nifty "Reporting Good Bugs" blog/document.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: Cold and rainy, my bones are aching.
<dobey> vds ciao
<vds> DONE:proposed branch on couchdb compaction #449402
<vds> TODO: check the status of the storage controller work and decide what to do accordingly
<vds> BLOCKED: Nope
<vds> teknico: all yours
<teknico> DONE: done more reviews; finished adapting the contacts web details and add/edit pages to the new design (#439090)
<teknico> TODO: landing the adaption of the contacts web details and add/edit pages to the new design (#439090); integrating the client-side code needed by the contacts web ui (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: noone
<aquarius> CardinalFang, hahaha ulcer. I know just precisely what you mean
<thisfred> jawel
<jblount-bot> MEETING ENDS
<jcastro> how would I debug invite problems? I've tried sharing multiple folders with people and the other way around and get no notification of this
<dobey> jcastro: you never get an e-mail?
<dobey> (or the other person doesn't)
<jcastro> both
<dobey> hmph
<jcastro> is there like a queue in the webui?
<dobey> queue? of "invites i need to take action on" ?
<jcastro> yeah, in the web ui? or is it email only?
<dobey> i don't think there's web ui for that, but we should probably definitely add some
<dobey> though i'm not sure how it would work
<dobey> i don't know that we have any reliable way to map an e-mail address to a username
<dobey> at some point though, there will be contacts integration
<dobey> so sharing will be easier
<jcastro> some hot m-i integration with incoming invites would be useful at some point
<dobey> yeah, we'll have that for lucid
<dobey> that's the plan anyway
<dobey> that's going to be complicated to do though
<aquarius> dobey, rly?
<dobey> well i'd like to keep the client usable on other distributions too. message-indicator is an ubuntu thing
<dobey> it will still probably be easier than doing HTTPS in python though
<aquarius> dobey, just drop an invite into desktopcouch and then have a watcher which pokes them into the MI. although that doesn't work for people who are invited because they don't have an account yet, but that's gotta be email - we don't know anything else about them
<amgarchIn9> is it by design that if I upload a file via the web-interface the applet in taskbar does not notice the change untill restart?
<dobey> aquarius: well we'll have something do it. probably with a try:except ImportError: on the module, and just do if indicator: everywhere
<aquarius> dobey, yeah (don't you put things in the MI by calling its d-bus interface?)
<dobey> amgarchIn9: no. it may be just slow notifying the client from the server. there are some developers working on improving the server side change notifications though
<dobey> aquarius: there's a python module for it
<aquarius> dobey, nice, I didn't know that
<dobey> aquarius: i'd much rather use the that than python-dbus
 * dobey stabs python-dbus
<dobey> although i might just rewrite the applet in C for lucid
<dobey> to make my life 4343u20535343 times easier
<amgarchIn9> dobey: so it is not periodical "polling"? Will server-initiated notification work over firewall?
<jcastro> rodrigo_: ok, I am all set to get you more tomboy and evo-couch testers or do I wait?
<rodrigo_> jcastro: for tomboy, it seems we're still having some people see problems with couchdb connections, so not sure
<rodrigo_> jcastro: although I guess it's ok, so yeah go ahead
<rodrigo_> jcastro: it's announced on the front page of u1, so yeah
<rodrigo_> jcastro: for evo-couchdb, go ahead please!
<dobey> amgarchIn9: no it doesn't poll. and yes, it should work through the firewall. we open a persistent connection to the server
<jcastro> rodrigo_: on it in the next ~20 or so.
<rodrigo_> jcastro: cool, thanks!
<jcastro> rodrigo_: hmm, the screenshots on the one front page don't match what the notes webui actually looks like at all, I guess something still needs to land server side?
<rodrigo_> jcastro: hmm, I think it's a tomboy screenshot, isn't it?
<rodrigo_> the search notes window
<jcastro> no it's a screenshot of the webui
<jcastro> one sec, I have to sign out and back in to get to that page
<jcastro> https://one.ubuntu.com/features/#notes
<rodrigo_> jcastro: that's the new UI indeed, it was rolled out yesterday
<rodrigo_> jcastro: I thought you meant the shot at one.u1.com when you're not logged in
<jcastro> ok I don't see that new UI
<dobey> the new ui isn't done
<aquarius> new notes UI is done, but it's on edge
<dobey> if it's not in production it's not done :)
<rodrigo_> right, it's on edge, sorry jcastro
<jcastro> ok, I'll wait until then I think
<jcastro> no worries!
<aquarius> dobey, a laudable approach :)
<rodrigo_> for people getting yesterday 500 HTTP errors on /notes and /contacts, can you please confirm/deny it works for you today?
<rodrigo_> Technoviking: you were getting those, right?
<jcastro> I still get 404 on contacts
<jcastro> on both edge and normal
<aquarius> jcastro, yeah, contacts is restricted access atm
<rodrigo_> jcastro: I think that's normal, it's only available to ubuntuone-hackers, right dobey, aquarius?
<rodrigo_> right
<jcastro> ah ok
<aquarius> notes is available as you say; new notes UI is at edge/notes. Some people were getting 500 errors yesterday from notes, which i think I fixed by jacking up the number of allowed couchdbs :)
<aquarius> which I think is what rodrigo_ is confirming?
<jcastro> ok
<rodrigo_> yes
<jcastro> so next issue, bindwood causes a grindfest for me, and it seems that when I make changes locally couchdb then undoes them all back.
<jcastro> however I noticed people are having desktopcouch problems today so that might be a problem
<Technoviking> rodrigo_: I'm still getting 404 errors on the contacts, notes is fine
<rodrigo_> Technoviking: ok, 404 is normal, access to it is restricted
<rodrigo_> so cool, aquarius seems to have fixed the problem then :)
<aquarius> rodrigo_, temporarily fixed
<rodrigo_> aquarius: until we get more users, I guess?
<aquarius> yeah
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> "Until next week when we'll double our users in a 6 hours period...."
<amgarchIn9> U1 uploads other files, does not want to upload local copy if I created that: "failure ALREADY_EXISTS", renames to *.u1conflict. But doesnt download the remote file after several active negotiations.
<rodrigo_> aquarius: is there a bug already for this problem?
<diverse_izzue> the web ui ellipsises file names even if they would easily fit into a column of that width
<mattgriffin> dobey: is there a bug already open for the autoconnect issue?
<dobey> mattgriffin: there are a few different bugs open
<dobey> mattgriffin: but i'm not really sure how to approach debugging them yet
<dobey> though it's one of the many millions of things on my mind :)
<mattgriffin> dobey: can you send the #'s my way please
<amgarchIn9> more general question: is there a way to run U1 on a headless server? I only rarely login there over X and thought of U1 as a replacement of scp/rsync.
<amgarchIn9> *officially supported way
<dobey> amgarchIn9: there's no truly headless support yet, no
<dobey> mattgriffin: #452125 is one
<dobey> mattgriffin: and #450082 is another
<dobey> mattgriffin: surely there's a few more, but i don't know the #s right now. those 2 were at the top of the list in my mail list :)
<jcastro> rodrigo_: ok I just did a clean install and the tomboy sync workflow is rocking
<rodrigo_> jcastro: cool!
<jcastro> rodrigo_: the conflict right out of the box with the example notes kind of sucks but it all works
<rodrigo_> yeah, tomboy should offer another option for conflicts, 'Keep local note'
<jcastro> yeah, it does all that
<jcastro> I mean, we should figure out a way in lucid to make it so the first thing the person sees isn't a conflict.
<jcastro> perhaps have the default notes be a special case or something
<rodrigo_> yeah, I talked with sandy about it, and for next cycle, we'll look at a better solution
<rodrigo_> not only about this conflict, but about using several sync servers, which doesn't work very well with current tomboy
<jcastro> cool
<rodrigo_> bbiab
<tiz> Hi all... does UbuntuOne cope well with large numbers of files?  Previously I used DropBox but it's sync process required memory in proportion to the file count.
<tiz> I have a very large number of small files that I want to sync, which caused DropBox to exhaust my machines memory.
<tiz> Wondering if UbuntuOne will cope better.
<doktoreas> hello folks
<doktoreas> is there any problem on the ubuntuone network?
<doktoreas> I can't connect
<aquarius> tiz, Ubuntu One should cope fine with many small files, but it would be useful to see that confirmed :)
<aquarius> doktoreas, you've tried disconnecting and reconnecting?
<doktoreas> aquarius, same problem
<aquarius> doktoreas, have you added the machine you are on to Ubuntu One? (It would have asked you "add this machine")
<doktoreas> aquarius, the icon says disconnected but files are updated
<doktoreas> yep it worked fine till noe
<doktoreas> *now
<aquarius> doktoreas, have you restarted your machine since you started having problems? (don't restart now, if you haven't!)
<doktoreas> yep
<aquarius> doktoreas, Can you run this in a terminal window: tail $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<doktoreas> sure
<aquarius> and put the output on paste.ubuntu.com and say the URL here?
<doktoreas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294082/
<doktoreas> now it prompt me for autorization on this computer
<doktoreas> ah ok, after re-autorization it's ok
<dobey> hrmm
<doktoreas> dobey, something serious?
<dobey> doktoreas: no. just pondering
<dobey> tiz: like aquarius said, but if it doesn't, we would love to have bug reports detailing the issues better, so we can improve that experience
<doktoreas> sure
<aquarius> doktoreas, ah, it's working again now?
<doktoreas> but now seem fine..It just prompted me for re-autorization
<dobey> tiz: we do have people who have bzr checkouts of say, the launchpad source tree, in ubuntuone, so it should be ok
<doktoreas> yep aquarius, after that
<dobey> aquarius: i'm not sure syncdaemon.log would say anything particularly interesting about that now anyway
<dobey> (about auth)
<dobey> we only log info (starting 1.0.0) and errors now
<aquarius> dobey, yeah, I was just working through -- where does client-applet log to?
<dobey> oauth-login.log
<dobey> but again, it won't show anything interesting really
<dobey> it will just log errors
<aquarius> yeah
<aquarius> dobey, if someone's got an incorrect oauth token, that'll show up in syncdaemon.log, won't it?
<dobey> some of the errors might be useful if it's suggesting something wrong in syncdaemon
<dobey> aquarius: not really
<dobey> aquarius: if someone has an invalid token, it will just end up getting deleted, and the "add this computer" phase will happen again automaticaslly
<aquarius> ah ok
<dobey> and if there are errors talking to the oauth server to get the token, or launching the browser, it should pop up a dialog anyway
<dobey> well, unless you're on jaunty
<dobey> then python will just die from ImportError or something
 * dobey glares at Python
<olewolf> Hi. Can someone point me towards instructions on how to setup Ubuntu One on a headless server?
<olewolf> That is, I have a couple of computers, one of them running 24/7 as a headless server. I'd like that computer to synchronize with my Ubuntu One account, too.
<dobey> we don't exactly support totally headless at the moment with syncdaemon.
<dobey> we use gnome-keyring to store the access token, and it sort of requires an X display still
<olewolf> dobey: I realize that, but perhaps there might be a cheat available. I know someone managed to do that with Dropbox.
<dobey> olewolf: you'd also have to keep a user logged in somehow (probably with screen)
<dobey> as we don't run as a system service, but a per-user daemon
<olewolf> One could let a user login via ssh or similar and start a personal daemon.
<olewolf> In any event, are there plans for headless support?
<dobey> we don't have any concrete plans to get there at the moment, but we are looking into it and do want to support it, yes
<olewolf> Sounds great. I guess there's no time frame, though.
<dobey> well the timeframe is "sometime in the next 6 months" :)
<dobey> we can't do it for karmic
<dobey> but we want to for lucid
<barlas> Lucid is 10.4?
<olewolf> Interesting, I throught the time frame would be much longer than that. "Sometime in the next six months" is pretty soon.
<dobey> barlas: yes
<dobey> olewolf: you would be surprised at the stuff i've done in the last 6 weeks :)
<dobey> or we've done rather
<barlas> That's one thing I love about ubuntu and ubuntu related projects, for usual OSS projects even 'soon' is indefinitely long :)
<dobey> heh
<olewolf> dobey: you guys are doing a great job. Too often we users don't appreciate it enough.
<jcastro> olewolf: if you can check to see that it's filed as a wishlist bug in launchpad that would really help out
<jcastro> (it might already be)
<teknico> olewolf, your words warm our heart. thank you :-)
<dobey> olewolf: thanks
<dobey> i think it is filed
<dobey> i totally fail at searching bugs in launchpad though
<raindog> One of my desktops is a multiple-user machine.  My question is this:  Is Ubuntu One account specific or only specific to a machine?
<raindog> I want to sync to my account on the other machine, but not share with the other accounts on that machine.
<dobey> raindog: the desktop client is a per-user daemon
<statik> it's specific to the user account
<raindog> dobey, statik :  Thanks for the information.
<Chipaca_> the filesystem api servers are broken right now, please bare with us; we're working on it
#ubuntuone 2009-10-16
<verterok> file sharing servers are up and running again!
<wgrant> Can I share notes with others?
<jblount> wgrant: Not yet, but I think you could be the first to submit a bug that you can't! :)
<jblount> wgrant: The same thing goes for contacts FWIW
<wgrant> jblount: Well, contacts don't seem to work through the web UI.
<wgrant> And I'm glad you cannot yet share notes.
<wgrant> I have a bug to file, but it's not that they should be shared.
<wgrant> Is ubuntuone-servers the new ubunet?
<jblount> wgrant: Yeah, all the web servery bits.
<guestabo> pessoal como faço para adicionar meu computador ao ubuntu one?
<wgrant> Argh wtf.
<wgrant> Sigh.
<wgrant> jblount: Feel like looking at me two bugs?
<wgrant> You probably want to.
<jblount> wgrant: I'd be happy to, which ones?
<wgrant> jblount: mmmm, you wouldn't be happy to. Bug #452707, bug #452689
<ubottu> Bug 452707 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/452707 is private
<ubottu> Bug 452689 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/452689 is private
<jblount> wgrant: Yikes, these both seem quite important. I fear that I'm not the best person to triage them, but I can point statik at them so they can be dealt with as quickly as possible.
<jblount> wgrant: Thanks very much for reporting them though, I appreciate the effort.
<wgrant> jblount: The latter isn't really important yet.
<jblount> wgrant: Not until we start sharing notes, right? (I haven't heard even whispers of this yet, so it could be really far off or right around the corner)
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But anyway, enough has been said.
<wgrant> Thanks statik.
<statik> wgrant: it will take a few minutes to land the branch and roll it out. the fix is pushing up to launchpad now. thanks for reporting it.
<wgrant> statik: But the other one is not quite so easily fixable.
 * spm spots a rollout in his immediate future
 * jamesh looks at the second
<statik> feedparser sanitization maybe?
 * jblount marvels at spm's eagle eyes
<spm> jblount: it's a knack
<jamesh> yeah.  That or some other whitelist based parser
<wgrant> Good response time, I will give you that.
<jamesh> blacklists suck
<wgrant> But, um, how the fuck did either of those get through?
<statik> my ignorance
<wgrant> You know.
<wgrant> It gets worse.
<wgrant> I think
 * wgrant tests..........
<wgrant> Thankfully not at the moment, but it is very dangerous.
<statik> wgrant: if you are ever interested in auditing the server code i would do my best to get you access
<wgrant> (see the comment on bug #452707 for may latest concern)
<ubottu> Bug 452707 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/452707 is private
<jamesh> wgrant: thank you for reporting the bugs.
<wgrant> Apologies for the nastiness. I've found all too many holes in LP.
<statik> wgrant: yes, thanks for reporting these
<wgrant> statik: Thanks for fixing that quickly.
<statik> wgrant: np. we're in the middle of rolling it out now
<statik> had to patch django to support HTTP-only, but jamesh took care of that
<tiz> aquarius, dobey: Thanks I'll let you know how it works out :)
<aquarius> tiz, cool :)
<Bossmanbeta> I installed UbuntuOne on UBuntu 9.04, but I cannot connect to it ... how would I go about troubleshooting that?
<vds1> Bossmanbeta: what did you do exactly and what do you mean with 'cannot connect'?
<Bossmanbeta> I've clicked connect in the nautilus window as well as the tray icon in GNome, it simply won't connect. The only way I can add files is to use the UbuntuOne web gui
<Bossmanbeta> I wasn't sure where the log files for UbuntuOne were kept exactly.
<Bossmanbeta> In the nautilus window, when I click "connect" -- it just has a grey button "connecting" but never does.....
<Bossmanbeta> the tray icon remains with a small red X in the lower right of the UbuntuOne icon
<Bossmanbeta> perhaps the log files will give me a glimpse... would you know where they're kept & what they're called?
<vds1> Bossmanbeta: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<vds1> Bossmanbeta: make sure you have the most update packages
<Bossmanbeta> I just installed it yesterday...
<wgrant> Possibly bug #451670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451670
<Bossmanbeta> hmm
<Bossmanbeta> the log says something about cannot get token
<Bossmanbeta>  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py", line 338, in get_access_token
<vds1> Bossmanbeta: if you use the nightly builds, there's been an update tonight
<Bossmanbeta>     raise NoAccessToken("No access token found.")
<vds1> Bossmanbeta: have you add your computer to the list of allowed ones?
<Bossmanbeta> i believe so
<Bossmanbeta> where would I confirm that
<vds1> Bossmanbeta: https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ for the moment it's not very readable I'm afraid
<vds1> Bossmanbeta: but at least you'll see if you have at least one
<vds1> in any case you may want to re-add it
<Bossmanbeta> i see nmy computer hostname yes... then followed with (random hash characters)
<Bossmanbeta> no access token found implies the computer was not added properly?
<Bossmanbeta> ...once I remove a machine, i don't readily see a link to add a machine
<vds1> Bossmanbeta: let me find it for you
<Bossmanbeta> odd, the link to add a machine isn't readily visible
<wgrant> There is no link, because you must do it from the machine.
<wgrant> Using the applet.
<Bossmanbeta> hmm
<Bossmanbeta> this is acatch-22 from hell
<Bossmanbeta> I cannot connect with the applet
<Bossmanbeta> and now that i've removed myself, I can't re-add myself I suppose now
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, the best thing to do here is to kill the applet and then re-start it; at that point it should ask you to add your machine again, and then it will work. Same thing happened to me
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, from a terminal window, do "killall ubuntuone-client-applet"
<aquarius> then start the applet again from Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One
<aquarius> it should then pop up your browser asking you to add this machine
<Bossmanbeta> hmm
<Bossmanbeta> I killed it, re-rean it .. nothing happens
<Bossmanbeta> the tray icon appears.. with a red x
<Bossmanbeta> and my machine remains un-readded
<Bossmanbeta> this client failed on 2 of my 9.10 machines
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, and a new tab has not opened in Firefox?
<Bossmanbeta> as well as this 9.04 machine
<Bossmanbeta> no aquarius
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, OK, it's possible you have an old token rather than no token
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, try this
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, kill the applet again (killall ubuntuone-client-applet in a Terminal)
<aquarius> then open Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys
<Bossmanbeta> I am getting the same error
<Bossmanbeta>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py", line 338, in get_access_token
<Bossmanbeta>     raise NoAccessToken("No access token found.")
<aquarius> Expand the login section
<aquarius> and look for a line with UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com
<aquarius> is there one there?
<Bossmanbeta> under the PASSWORDS tab... there is nothing for ubuntuone
<Bossmanbeta> all I have is twitter, adobe air and gwibber
<Bossmanbeta> aquarius: do i have to add one here for ubuntuone? How would I ?
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, no, the applet adds it for you
<Bossmanbeta> hmm it hasn't done so here.
<aquarius> try running the applet from the command line (in a terminal, do "ubuntuone-client-applet")
<Bossmanbeta> i got some output
<Bossmanbeta> the last line: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-KV93XozCMV: Connection refused
<aquarius> er!
<aquarius> you can't talk to D-Bus.
<Bossmanbeta> it returned to the command prompt as well
<aquarius> OK, that might explain why the applet is not letting you authorise your computer!
<Bossmanbeta> :)
<Bossmanbeta> why is it trying to do this
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, the applet uses D-Bus to send a message saying "I don't have authorisation details for this computer, please get them for me"
<aquarius> but that message never gets there because you can't talk to D-Bus. That's weird. I've never seen that before :)
<Bossmanbeta> aquarius: here is the full output when I ran from cmd line:
<Bossmanbeta> http://pastebin.com/d2ddc5dda
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, are you logged in as root?
<Bossmanbeta> no
<Bossmanbeta> I shouldn't need to sudo that client command though
<aquarius> agreed completely
<Bossmanbeta> I installed this yesterday... so I should have the most recent version
<aquarius> I'm just trying to think of reasons why you can't talk to d-bus
<aquarius> and sudoing the command is one reason
<aquarius> you're not ssh'ed in from another computer or similar either, right? :)
<Bossmanbeta> no
<aquarius> ok, indulge me: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Bossmanbeta> ok
<aquarius> then try running ubuntuone-client-applet again
<aquarius> (from the command line)
<wgrant> Isn't the session, not system, bus the problem?
<aquarius> yes.
<aquarius> wgrant, I'm not sure whether the system init scripts restart the session bus as well
<Bossmanbeta> hmm
<aquarius> but I don't know a way to directly restart the session bus other than logging out and back in again
<aquarius> wgrant, open to suggestions here :)
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, ?
<Bossmanbeta> well that killed my gnome session as I thoughtit would
<wgrant> Check for a dbus-daemon running with --session, maybe?
<aquarius> oh. oops. :)
<Bossmanbeta> (I am screen'ed in here on irc)
<Bossmanbeta> that's why I didn't disconnect :)
<wgrant> Right, restarting dbus will make X very unhappy.
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, clever :)
<Bossmanbeta> the ubuntuone client auto-restarted on login
<Bossmanbeta> still have the red X
<aquarius> on the other hand, if it killed your session, that should restart the d-bus session bus :)
<Bossmanbeta> I will run it from command line
<Bossmanbeta> same thing
<Bossmanbeta> last line: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-KV93XozCMV: Connection refused
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, OK. That, to me, sounds like you have a D-Bus problem and the Ubuntu One applet is just an unfortunate casualty of that problem
<Bossmanbeta> my system's been running fine though...
<Bossmanbeta> no problems
<Bossmanbeta> I could do a full reboot
<wgrant> ps aux | grep dbus-daemon
<aquarius> let's see if you have d-bus running: ps axu | grep dbus
<aquarius> heh, wgrant faster than me :)
<Bossmanbeta> 103      14650  0.0  0.0   3180  1464 ?        Ss   04:34   0:00 /bin/dbus-daemon --system
<Bossmanbeta> j     15168  0.0  0.0   3196  1560 ?        Ss   04:34   0:00 //bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 6 --print-address 9 --session
<Bossmanbeta> j     15979  0.0  0.0   3340   816 pts/3    S+   04:40   0:00 grep dbus-daemon
<wgrant> Hm. So you do have a session bus.
<wgrant> That's a bit sad.
<aquarius> set | grep DBUS
<Bossmanbeta> ...ok I'll gie, what's a session bus :)
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, there are two D-Bus buses, the system bus and the session bus -- they're the things that run D-Bus and make it work
<Bossmanbeta> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-KV93XozCMV,guid=c5b41f559dcc9cb35e613e784ac9622d
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, the system bus is run by root and there's only one of them
<aquarius> the session bus is run by you as part of your session
<wgrant> Does 'dbus-monitor' work?
<Bossmanbeta> Failed to open connection to session message bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-KV93XozCMV: Connection refused
<aquarius> good call. I forgot about dbus-monitor. I was trying to think of things that used d-bus :)
<Bossmanbeta> I suppose my dbus is supposed to be accepting these connectings
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, OK, yeah, your problem is D-Bus. A reboot might fix this, unless wgrant has better suggestions?
<wgrant> aquarius: Well, I admit I discovered it with dbus<TAB><TAB>
<wgrant> A logout and in should have fixed it.
<wgrant> So.. reboot!
<Bossmanbeta> I dont mind rebooting
<Bossmanbeta> but it gives me that MS feeling, ya know?
<Bossmanbeta> :D
<aquarius> that's why I've been avoiding suggesting it :)
<Bossmanbeta> I know ... I figured :)
<Bossmanbeta> ok brb
<aquarius> but d-bus not running suggests your session is deeply sick ;)
<Bossmanbeta> well let's see
<aquarius> wgrant, cheers for the help there :)
<Bossmanbeta> uptime:  04:45:35 up 711 days,  5:42,  7 users,  load average: 0.25, 0.29, 0.41
<Bossmanbeta> that might be why
<Bossmanbeta> eh brb
<aquarius> no kernel upgrades for 711 days ;)
<Bossmanbeta> back in 3
<wgrant> I think that makes two local privilege escalation vulnerabilities.
<aquarius> :-)
<wgrant> Although hopefully not any more XSSes. I will go hunting for more of those tomorrow.
<wgrant> Is the rollout still not done?
<Bossmanbeta> ok i get a new error
<Bossmanbeta> http://pastebin.com/d7f18407
<aquarius> aha, yes. We know about this one.
<aquarius> Can you try apt-get install python-ssl
<aquarius> ?
<Bossmanbeta> ok
<aquarius> and see if that fixes it?
<Bossmanbeta> sure thing
<aquarius> er, python-openssl
<Bossmanbeta> couldn't find the package
<Bossmanbeta> ah
<Bossmanbeta> it's already there and the newest
<wgrant> The bug I referenced earlier has a workaround.
<wgrant> I think.
<wgrant> Maybe that was only in here.
<Bossmanbeta> aquarius: I seem to already have python-openssl
<aquarius> OK, then you are suffering from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/451670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [High,Triaged]
<aquarius> please mark that bug as also affecting you
<Bossmanbeta> ...sucks to be me
<Bossmanbeta> should I report it?
<aquarius> yeah; it's because the Python in jaunty doesn't have the SSL stuff that we need
<aquarius> on that bug page, there's "Does this bug affect you?"; if you click that, you can say "yes it does"
<Bossmanbeta> where's tha tlink
<aquarius> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/451670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [High,Triaged]
<Bossmanbeta> i don't see the "does this affect u" link
<wgrant> Are you logged in?
<wgrant> It should be in green, under the assignee.
<Bossmanbeta> hmm I just see :  *Also affects project  * Also affects distribution  * Nominate for release
<Bossmanbeta> oh crap
<Bossmanbeta> not logge din
<Bossmanbeta> <duh>
<Bossmanbeta> ok clicked
<Bossmanbeta> sorry :)
<aquarius> wgrant, kudos for interrobang use, incidentally.
<Bossmanbeta> I suppose everyone with Jaunty has this problem?
<wgrant> Bossmanbeta: Right.
<Bossmanbeta> wow
<wgrant> aquarius: Where did I use one? In the bug?
<Bossmanbeta> pretty big bug then
<Bossmanbeta> I plan to move to karmic ... but I'd prefer to wait till the official release
<aquarius> wgrant, yep, in the notes XSS bug. Good catch, by the way; I covered strings, but forgot about people deliberately crafting a malicious XML note with HTML handlers in it.
<wgrant> aquarius: I presume there are lots of others around :(
<wgrant> I mean, I found those two in my first 10 minutes...
<aquarius> wgrant, not in the notes section. I don't know about the other stuff; I'm primarily desktop things at the moment...
<Bossmanbeta> I a,lso notice there's about ABOUT in the applet icon menu
<wgrant> Ah.
<Bossmanbeta> err.. there's NO "about"
<aquarius> wgrant, one of the bugs that we're fixing is that we're over-escaping the notes at the moment :)
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, yeah. I don't know whether there should be one
<wgrant> aquarius: Particularly the titles, I noticed.
<aquarius> wgrant, indeed.
<aquarius> wgrant, I was a bit, er, overenthusiastic with the escaping, there :)
<wgrant> There are also problems in filename escaping ,but nothing too horrific.
<Bossmanbeta> aquarius: I would think there should be one ... especially if someone needs support... how would they check what version they had
<aquarius> Bossmanbeta, that would be a useful request, if you'd like to file a bug about it
<Bossmanbeta> or I suppose you'd say just apt-get the latest.. then start support
<Bossmanbeta> though I wouldn't call that a bug to file.. I suppose technically, it's a feature request :)
<Bossmanbeta> will ubuntuone be in the repos for apt-get updating?
<Bossmanbeta> oh I see it's there nm
<Ng> being the bearer of little brain, I'm finding myself unable to find a button to save a note when I create it via the website
<aquarius> Ng, yep. Notes are autosaved, at the moment, but we'll be going back to explicit save
<aquarius> precisely because it's confusing people, like it's confused you. ;)
<Ng> hah
<Ng> even new notes?
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> you have to wait a little bit before it notices, though
 * Ng dons a suspicious look
<aquarius> mt will be pleased that you were confused by this, since he was right and I was wrong :P
<aquarius> do I take it from your suspicious look that you don't believe me? :)
<wgrant> That had me very confused this afternoon too.
<wgrant> I also couldn't see a raw edit button, so had to resort to disabling JS for my nefarious purposes. Is that deliberately missing?
<aquarius> this is why we're removing autosave. :)
<Ng> good good :)
<aquarius> that's what I get for trying to be clever, I suppose. :)
<Ng> aquarius: well I just don't believe you because I wrote a new note and it didn't get saved, but maybe I didn't have it open for very long
<aquarius> Ng, yeah, keep it open for a bit longer. (And observe that I have already said that we're removing this :))
<aquarius> wgrant, "raw edit button"?
<Ng> aquarius: I'm happy to wait for the new hotness :)
<Ng> I did also manage to tickle an "Internal Server Error", but there was no pretty launchpad-style Oops
<aquarius> Ng, ooo. Please report that. that's not supposed to happen.
<Ng> now I have to figure out how I did that
<wgrant> aquarius: I normally expect obstructive WYSIWYG editors to have a button to transform them back into a textarea.
<wgrant> But that might not be so important for this one when I'm not trying to exploit it.
 * aquarius chuckles. Yep. This does not, because it's roughly emulating the Tomboy interface, which also doesn't allow you to edit the note's XML.
<wgrant> Ah.
<aquarius> that's why I made it autosave, too, but it's more important to be consistent with the way the rest of the website works than it is to be consistent with Tomboy.
<Ng> aquarius: least useful bug report ever I'm afraid, but bug #452920 filed nonetheless
<ubottu> Bug 452920 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/452920 is private
<Ng> hmm
<Ng> I suspect I filed that on completely the wrong thing too
<aquarius> filed on the correct thing
<aquarius> totally frigging useless bug report, but I appreciate it anyway ;-)
 * aquarius grins
<Ng> aquarius: autosave wouldn't be so bad if it said it was doing it and had a specific button to force it. It's just confusing because it's inconsistent with other web applications
<Ng> I'm all for edits I make being remembered when I'm too stupid to press the save button ;)
<aquarius> aha, now I made that case and was denied. But we're planning to re-add that again in the future ;)
<rachaelb> hi all... !!! i'm back !!!! :) lol
<rachaelb> ok the latest updates last night killed ubuntuone again
<rachaelb> i don't think the applet client is very happy with updates
<rachaelb> this time i/m left with a ubuntuone key but no entry in the file
<rachaelb> can you tell me what the command line was again to kill the program and restart it?
<rachaelb> thanks
<rachaelb> aquarius ??? help please!
<aquarius> rachaelb, heya. There were some problems with the appservers yesterday -- I got the same thing
<rachaelb> its not just me!!!!!
<aquarius> rachaelb, to kill the applet, from a terminal, do "killall ubuntuone-client-applet"
<rachaelb> makes a change
<aquarius> rachaelb, then restart it from the command line, with "ubuntuone-client-applet"
<rachaelb> thanks! ive written that down so i dont have to bug you again
<rachaelb> i was trying "kill" as a command but that only works for processes
<rachaelb> forgot the "all" bit on the end lol
<rachaelb> thanks for your help... have a truly fab day
<aquarius> no problem. Enjoy yourself. :)
<diverse_izzue> hey all. i had a functioning ubuntu one yesterday. today, it cannot login, and syncdaemon-exceptions says: hunzikea@AlexT60:~$ cat .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<diverse_izzue> 2009-10-16 14:47:15,377 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Can't get the auth token
<diverse_izzue> Traceback (most recent call last):
<diverse_izzue>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 1073, in connect
<diverse_izzue>     access_token = self.main.get_access_token()
<diverse_izzue>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py", line 298, in get_access_token
<diverse_izzue>     return self.oauth_client.get_access_token()
<diverse_izzue>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py", line 338, in get_access_token
<diverse_izzue>     raise NoAccessToken("No access token found.")
<diverse_izzue> NoAccessToken: No access token found. indeed in seahorse i cannot find a stored key for ubuntu one. why did it disappear?
<diverse_izzue> sorry for the paste, accident
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, something went strange overnight
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, from a terminal, "killall ubuntuone-client-applet", then re-run Ubuntu One, and it should ask you to reauthorise
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, worked
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, excellent.
<diverse_izzue> so where did something go wrong? on my machine or on your servers?
<aquarius> on the servers, I think, or more that something went a bit wrong on the servers and the client didn't cope with it seamlessly. People are sorting that out
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, good to know, thx
<Chipaca> killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon too
<Chipaca> otherwise the new applet will pick up the old syncdaemon :)
<Chipaca> because they talk over dbus, and dbus is all "oh, I already *have* one of those, here!"
<Chipaca> and you're like "no, dude, I want a new one!" and dbus is "no way, dude, this one is, like, totally the one you want"
<aquarius> heh. wisdom from chipaca. :)
<leonel-vaio> hello ..
<leonel-vaio> Just upgraded a jaunty desktop and  ubuntuone cant connect .
<leonel-vaio> NoAccessToken: No access token found.
<leonel-vaio> 1.0.0+r255-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<leonel-vaio> but I have another jaunty save ubuntuoneclient version and works fine
<leonel-vaio> any hint where to look ?
<jblount> rodrigo_: Hi! I deleted all my Tomboy notes in the webui, and I want that change propigated down to my computer. I've waited a while, but it doesn't seem to be happening. Any hints?
<nimh> hey leonel-vaio: have you restarted the ubuntuone-client-applet ?
<leonel-vaio> nimh: yes  and killall  all the ubuntuone processes  then restarted again
<leonel-vaio> nimh: same result
<jblount> leonel-vaio: Do you see the applet icon in your panel? Can you right click on it and select connect?
<nimh> seen anything suspicious in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<jblount> leonel-vaio: Actually, I think it's left click
<leonel-vaio> jblount: selected connect  same result
<leonel-vaio> ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Can't get the auth token
<aquarius> jblount, can you kill the client applet and then run it from the command line to see the output?
<leonel-vaio> even  as if I where on windows  rebooted and same result
<jblount> aquarius: "the client applet" == tomboy.exe?
<leonel-vaio> AttributeError: HTTPSConnection instance has no attribute '_tunnel_host'
<aquarius> leonel-vaio, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/451670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [High,Triaged]
<aquarius> jblount, sorry, that was directed at leonel-vaio :)
<dobey> grr python :)
<leonel-vaio> aquarius: thanks
<aquarius> leonel-vaio, yeah, it's a known bug with Python's support for SSL in jaunty. Can you tag that bug as "this also affects me" so we know how many people have a problem with it?
<leonel-vaio> aquarius: tagged and commented ..   Thank you.
<leonel-vaio> aquarius: the funny thing is that  this  jaunty has the error and  another jaunty works  perfect.
<aquarius> leonel-vaio, the earlier jaunty is, I suspect, running an earlier version of the code, which used pycurl
<leonel-vaio> aquarius: both are with  1.0.0+r255-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> ok then I don't know why
<aquarius> don't look too hard at the other computer or it might break. :)
<aquarius> dobey, ??
<leonel-vaio> hahaha
<leonel-vaio> thank you .
<dobey> yes?
<aquarius> why would it work on some jaunty machines if they're both running the same version of the codebase?
<nimh> what about the versions of python? are they moving at all?
<dobey> aquarius: Python is fickle? how am i supposed to know that? :)
<dobey> compare the python versions
 * dobey tries on his jaunty machine
<rodrigo_> jblount: you need to 'sync notes' on tomboy, it doesn't sync automatically, not until next version of tomboy
<jblount> rodrigo_: Hmm, is there a button to push somewhere?
<dobey> jblount: you need a ticket to ride
<jblount> heh
<rodrigo_> jblount: if you've got tomboy on the system tray, there's an item on the right-click menu
<rodrigo_> jblount: if not, on each note, there's a plugins button, with a menu and a 'sync notes' item
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Desktop+! Let's meet! Say "me" if you'd like to repined with your status in the form of TODO / DONE / BLOCKED
<jblount> dobey
<jblount> CardinalFang
<jblount> statik
<jblount> urbanape
<jblount> teknico
<jblount> rodrigo_
<jblount> vds
<jblount> aquarius
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> me
<CardinalFang> aquarius is away until Tuesday.
<vds> me
<CardinalFang> jblount, !!
<jblount> aha
<jblount> DONE: /contacts/ design 80%, a few calls and sorted confusion
<jblount> TODO: copy changes! get lp:~jdobrien/ubuntuone-servers/auth-n-subscribe landed with some tweaks, last 20% of /contacts, lots of /files/ bugs to sort, celebrate bosses day
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> teknico: tag
<teknico> DONE: landed branch to put contact edit form sections in their place (#439090); landed urbanape's client-side code for the contacts web ui (#439093); started adjusting form field display for the contacts edit form (#439090)
<teknico> TODO: finish adjusting form field display for the contacts edit form (#439090)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More XML<->HTML tomboy notes conversion fixes
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> go urbanape go!
<urbanape> DONE: Landed two branches that dealt with client side javascript for the contacts/ UI #439093 (not quite done, I don't think)
<urbanape> TODO: Work with teknico and jblount to finish it.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang: Your lead
<CardinalFang> DONE: debugged replication problems.
<CardinalFang> TODO: make desktopcouch and couchdb packages.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: couchdb or apache proxy or ssl
<CardinalFang> vds, please.
<vds> DONE:code review, fixed issues on proposed branch for couchdb compaction #449402
<vds> TODO: land the branch
<vds> BLOCKED: Nope
<vds> that's it I guess
<dobey> harumph
<dobey> fine
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Client/protocol stable-1-0 branches, Split out ubuntuone-ppa packaging to separate branch
<dobey> ☹ TODO: 1.0.2 release for couple karmic fixes. Find/fix more bugs.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<jblount> EOM? More like EMO! amirite?
<CardinalFang> surely.
 * CardinalFang high-fives jblount.
<urbanape> it's funny. written down, sad trombone looks a lot like a weepy emo kid.
<urbanape> wah wah wah
<dobey> heh
<jblount> Scale of 1 (that is the dumbest thing ever) to 10 (SOOOO COOL ZOMG) - Rebel Alliance tattoo
<jblount> ??
<dobey> ok, so i get the _tunnel_host error too
<dobey> blah
<dobey> jblount: let me find a nice video for you to watch about tattoos
<dobey> jblount: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2pSt2gACrc
<jblount> dobey: :D
<dobey> oh, the one guy is gone who had the HTTPSConnection issue
<nimh> how much of a starwars fan are you jblount?
<nimh> because I'd in general give that a five
<nimh> but if you're like a super starwars dude and train to obtain the force every night and everyone knows you're *that* starwars guy, then it'd creep up a bit
<dobey> i'd give it a 0
<jblount> nimh: I'd say I'm a 7 in the way of Star Wars fandom.
<jblount> Enthusiastic, but not weird.
 * dobey ponders what to get for lunch today
<dobey> jblount: i think when you get a tattoo, that qualifies as a crossover from enthusiastic, to weird
<nimh> nah mang, I've got a few tats of things I really dig on, it ain't so weird
<nimh> but what happens if you want to turn to the dark side?
<dobey> of course it's not weird *to you* :)
<jblount> nimh: Hmm. Good point. There is the option of having both sides, but that seems like cop out.
<nimh> ha ha, sure it ain't weird to me, but I do get compliments on them
<dobey> jblount: are you going to get an autobot tat too?
<nimh> personally I tend to stay away from pop culture things
<dobey> do you have a tatoo of λ ?
<nimh> putty doesn't like whatever that character is
<dobey> lambda
<nimh> recursive tattoos?
<nimh> I may be a bit of a geek, but not that geeky
<dobey> no it's a greek character
<nimh> yeah, I know what it is, used for all manner of things, wavelength of radio waves being the one that springs to mind first
<dobey> political uprising against the combine
<nimh> I'm being opressed by the combine now?!
<nimh> (what's a combine, apart from a harvester?)
<dobey> nimh: the alien race that takes over the planet in Half-Life
<nimh> ha ha, awesome, it's been like 10 years since I played that
<jml> dobey, statik told me that you had some cool stuff you've written that uses Launchpad APIs.
<jml> dobey, can I tempt you to join the lpx project?
<dobey> jml: yep
<dobey> jml: i'll poke at doing that again as soon as i have a little time to look at it
<jml> dobey, cool, thanks :)
<verterok> jml: oh, hal knows a thing or two about the lp api, and it's twisted ;)
<Claudinux> how can I configure ubuntuone to can see my contact of evolution? In web page i have Page Not Found (404) Unfortunately, the page you've requested has not been found.
<dobey> Claudinux: i think that's not entirely ready/working yet, but the hackers are working to get it usable :)
<Claudinux> ok, thanks dobey ;)
<joshuahoover> fyi...jaunty users having problems connecting with the latest client release are very likely experiencing problems related to bug 451670 you can check by running: ubuntuone-client-applet from a terminal session...if you see something like "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host", it's that bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451670
<dobey> oh man
<dobey> sadly enough, i actually wish i was in boston on monday
<dobey> free Boondock Saints II screening
<nimh> you know how I know it's friday evening?  I get a load of work shoved at me.  Without fail.
<dobey> only thing i'm gonna get shoved at me this evening is bourbon
<nimh> There's a party at my place tonight, but I'm on a no-alcohol kick this month
<jblount> Daft Punk is playing at my house.
<nimh> Those robot dudes are cool
<jblount> nimh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3NqGGDO-3E
<Misiak> hey ppl.. will anybody help me with some issues with ubuntuone?
<dobey> just ask your questions and if anyone can answer, they will :)
<jblount> (Sometimes even if they can't)
<Misiak> I thought that, only bots are here :-)
<Misiak> ok so.. how to add my computer to ubuntu one account? I followed manual, but it doesn't work somehow
<jblount> Misiak: Do you see an icon in your panel? Can you clock on that and select connect?
<dobey> Misiak: are you on jaunty?
<Misiak> I am still on 9.04 and I see icon.. I've tried to click there and then click to connect, but nothing happened
<dobey> what version of the client do you have installed?
<Misiak> ii  python-ubuntuone-client                    1.0.1+r257-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty           Ubuntu One client Python libraries
<Misiak> ii  python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol           1.0.0+r72-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty            Python library for Ubuntu One file storage a
<Misiak> ii  ubuntuone-client                           1.0.1+r257-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty           Ubuntu One client
<Misiak> ii  ubuntuone-client-gnome                     1.0.1+r257-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty           Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<Misiak> ii  ubuntuone-ppa-beta                         2009.05.14-0ubuntu1                       GPG keys and sources for the Ubuntu One pack
<Misiak> sorry for flooding :)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> you are experiencing a known bug. we're going to try and get it fixed asap, but it might take a few days. sorry for the inconvenience.
<Misiak> I am glad, that I am not the one :-)
<dobey> nope. anyone on jaunty is going to see it, unless they've already got a valid authorization on the client :)
<Misiak> ok another question.. in the web interface.. clicking on the "Sharing" and I would like to stop sharing... after click on "Stop Sharing" it looks like I clicked on the inactive button and share for friend is still active
<Misiak> It was working for couple of days and suddenly I couldn't connect, I've tried to reinstall packages.. nothing happend.. so I came here
<jblount> Misiak: The "Stop sharing" button is broken right now, javascript heroes of might and magic we'll be working on it soonish.
<Misiak> OK gyus, thanks for help and answers anyway ;-)
<jblount> Misiak: :)
<Misiak> bye all ;-)
<sagensand> On my Karmic system my Shared With Me folder is locked. When I drop a file on it I get error Permission Denied, Is it suppose to be locked?
<dobey> "Shared with Me" contains other folders which you may or may not write to (depending on what permissions the person sharing with you allowed)
<dobey> putting a file directly under "Shared with Me" wouldn't really do anything
<dobey> what is it you wish to do with that file?
<sagensand> I understand you drop a file in it and it automatically uploads it for you
<dobey> in the "Ubuntu One" folder it will yes
<dobey> "Shared with Me" is a special folder where folders shared *to* you by others will appear
<sagensand> I see now
<sagensand> I have logged in and uploaded to the server
<sagensand> So Shared with Me is for viewing
<sagensand> Concept wise I think this is suppose to work like Xmarks which stores my bookmarks on a server
<Pablo_ubuntu> Hello
<sagensand> I have green check marks on everything. I would think that only files that are uploaded to the server should have the green check mark on just those files. File>Properties>Emblems tab says that emblem is synchronized
<Pablo_ubuntu> anybody know if ubuntu one work well now?
<dobey> sagensand: well, that would be the bindwood firefox extension we have which stores bookmarks in a local couchdb, which can be paired and synchronized to the ubuntuone server (and back to other computers of your own) (or just across the network to other computers of your own)
<dobey> sagensand: there was an update to fix the green check marks
<Pablo_ubuntu> anybody know if do ubuntu one work well now?
<dobey> sagensand: Updating to the 1.0.1 package in karmic, and logging out and back in will resolve that issue
<dobey> Pablo_ubuntu: works well in what sense? do you have a specific issue you're wondering about being addressed?
<sagensand> don't know what 1.0.1 is I got 2.6.31-13
<Pablo_ubuntu> sorry dobey, my inglesh is very poor
<sagensand> you mean ubuntu one version, let me check
<dobey> sagensand: ubuntuone-client-gnome version
<Pablo_ubuntu> ubuntu one service is work fine now, THANK
<Pablo_ubuntu> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sagensand> In Synaptic it says I have 1.0.0  do I check that package for upgrade to get the new version
<dobey> heh
<dobey> sagensand: yep
<octodur> im having problems at the login promt for ubuntuone and launchpad. I sign in with username and right password but i just get returned to the same page again
<dobey> joshuahoover: ping. help a brutha out :)
<joshuahoover> octodur: unfortunately, this is a known issue (bug 446020)...the good news is we appear to have a fix and will roll that out on the server on our next server rollout which i think will be on monday...apologies for the hassle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446020 in ubuntuone-servers "SSO: Add A Computer process does not redirect to plans page if user is not subscribed to an Ubuntu One plan" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446020
<octodur> ahh i see, i saw a update 6 minutes ago and thought maybe this was resolved then but oke cool then i know =)
<sagensand> RMB on ubuntuone-client and Mark for Upgrade is grayed out
<Nik1> hmmm, i thought i was the only one having these problems
<dobey> sagensand: i don't use synaptic myself. if you run update-manager, and click "Refresh" on there, you should see some updates
<joshuahoover> Nik1: same problem?
<Nik1> i even unistalled and re-installed the app but no luck
<Nik1> yup :(
<tyabux> either I'm completely stupid, or Ubuntu One is _far_ from being ready for the average user. Is this supposed to be useful at all at this time?
<joshuahoover> tyabux: what issues are you seeing?
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 257, Protocol Revno is 72 | Release 1.0.0
<octodur> joshuahoover: actually i could almost solve it, i went in to sign up for the ubuntuone account, and got to my page but i cant upload
<octodur> Page Not Found (404)
<octodur> Unfortunately, the page you've requested has not been found.
<octodur> wasnt able to do this before =)
<Nik1> my computer doesn't even show up under the my account page
<tyabux> joshuahoover, well. I have an icon which has menu with an option to connect. I select that option, but nothing happens at all. Sometimes it connects automatically though, but I have no idea why. And when it does connect and it sais it's online, it doesn't sync any files.
<Nik1> oh well, it is a free service so we'll just have to wait till a fix is ready and hopefully this will sort out all the problems we're having :)
<tyabux> joshuahoover, except once, I was able to sync a 2KB file, out of a directory with about ten files and five folders or something.
<sagensand> Im dnloading 140megs
<joshuahoover> tyabux: karmic or jaunty?
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: 9.04 users having problems please read http://is.gd/4mLNC | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 257, Protocol Revno is 72 | Release 1.0.0
<jcastro> joshuahoover: stickes handled
<joshuahoover> jcastro: thanks!
<tyabux> joshuahoover, Karmic. I didn't think Ubuntu One was included in Jaunty?
<jcastro> tyabux: there was a beta ppa
<dobey> it's not included in jaunty
<joshuahoover> tyabux: you can install it there
<dobey> but we have builds for jaunty
<joshuahoover> tyabux: do you have the latest version of u1? all karmic updates applied
<joshuahoover> Nik1: ok, and your client never connects?
<tyabux> joshuahoover, yes.
<Nik1> joshuahoover nope, never connects. it's been like that for two or three days actually
<joshuahoover> tyabux: do you have an ubuntu one token in applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys?
<joshuahoover> Nik1: karmic?
<Nik1> jaunty
<joshuahoover> Nik1: do you have the latest version of the client by any chance?
<Nik1> and i installed it via wubi
<Nik1> yes, i do and i applied the latest update earlier today
<dobey> yeah
<joshuahoover> Nik1: ok, have you ever connected successfully to ubuntu one previously?
<tyabux> joshuahoover, no, not that I can see.
<Nik1> yes, up until now i've only had problems connecting once in the past after an update for the linux headers
<joshuahoover> tyabux: ok, what should (keyword there) happen is when you launch the client it should open a browser window, you login, add your computer to your account, and then the client connects
<Nik1> but that was sorted after the next u1 update
<joshuahoover> Nik1: same thing i asked tyabux, do you have an ubuntu one token in applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys?
<Nik1> it's been slightly temperamental but nothing serious
<tyabux> joshuahoover, I have added this computer before. Several times. The first time, it received some gobbledigook-name of random characters, the other time it received the correct hostname.
<Nik1> no, i don't
<Nik1> how can i add it please?
<joshuahoover> Nik1: nothing shows in the passwords tab for ubuntu one?
<Nik1> there is no u1 tab...
<joshuahoover> tyabux: right, but for some reason you don't have an ubuntu one token from the sounds of it, which you need to connect your computer to the service (to your account)
<Nik1> i've tried to do that but according to the instructions on the u1 website, this is done after you installed the app
<joshuahoover> Nik1: no, there is a passwords tab and then maybe a "passwords: login" with an arrow you click on to see what passwords are there
<Nik1> the passwords tab is there and there is an entry for passwords:login but no arrow in sight
<tyabux> joshuahoover, I restarted the applet, and now a webpage offering to sign me in appeared. Is that supposed to happen each time I login to my desktop?
<joshuahoover> Nik1: if you run this command in a terminal session, can you tell me what you get? ubuntuone-client-applet
<joshuahoover> tyabux: that will happen when your computer doesn't have an ubuntu one token, which you don't have for some reason
<Nik1> Ubuntu One client applet already running, quitting
<Nik1> /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-preferences:354: GtkWarning: Error parsing gtk-icon-sizes string:
<Nik1> 	'panel-menu=24,24
<Nik1> panel=20,20
<Nik1> gtk-button=18,18
<Nik1> gtk-large-toolbar=24,24'
<Nik1>   dialog.show()
<Nik1> oops
<Nik1> sorry about that
<joshuahoover> Nik1: need to know if you see some sort of stacktrace with "httpsconnection._tunnel_host" towards the end
<tyabux> joshuahoover, oh, ok. Well, now I'm logged in. It sais my folder is empty though, which means the files I updated the last time have been deleted, I suppose?
<Nik1> it is set to connect on start (automatically) and only show the icon when updating
<joshuahoover> tyabux: you have no files listed in the web ui?
<Nik1> no joshuahoover, i don't see anything like that on the terminal
<tyabux> joshuahoover, I do now, after clicking around and refreshing the page a few times...
<joshuahoover> Nik1: try quitting the client and then running: ubuntuone-client-applet
<Nik1> ok
<joshuahoover> tyabux: hmmm...may have just been loading the page still...ajax thing maybe
<tyabux> joshuahoover, perhaps. I'm on a fairly slow hspa link, but then it should give the user some hint.
<joshuahoover> tyabux: ok, good, so now you can test if everything is working well by maybe putting a small text file in your ~/Ubuntu One folder...you should get notification that it's updating and then been updated on the server
<Nik1> this is the last output from the terminal:
<Nik1> AttributeError: HTTPSConnection instance has no attribute '_tunnel_host'
<joshuahoover> Nik1: you are, unfortunately, experiencing this problem: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-users/msg00275.html
<joshuahoover> Nik1: dobey and others are looking into a fix for this issue, but in the mean time, i'm afraid to say you won't be able to connect to the ubuntu one service...many apologies for the hassles
<Nik1> ok, no worries joshua
<Nik1> i'll just wait for a fix :)
<tyabux> joshuahoover, is it supposed to sync automatically, or must I do that manually?
<Nik1> thank you very much for your help! :D
<joshuahoover> tyabux: it should sync automatically
<joshuahoover> Nik1: you're quite welcome...thank you for being patient and helping me troubleshoot the issue with you...really appreciate it!
<Nik1> no problems mate, it's always a pleasure to talk to helpful ppl from the community
<joshuahoover> tyabux: you should get a notification (in the normal ubuntu notification area - upper right of screen) noting that the file is transferring and then another when it's done
<Nik1> have a good day/night everyone!
<sagensand> rebooting
<tyabux> joshuahoover, when it gets a green check in Nautilus, does that mean it's sync'ed, or must I watch for the notification or check the webui to check if it has been uploaded?
<joshuahoover> tyabux: it should be synced...you can check the web ui to verify...but you should've seen a notification as well
<dobey> it's supposed to mean it is synced
<dobey> but i'd suggest checking the web ui (beta warning) :)
<tyabux> joshuahoover, heh, I've been waiting for five minutes. I can't sit here and stare at the screen until it maybe gets synced! :)
<joshuahoover> tyabux: right, if you check the web ui, it should show up there if it synced successfully
<tyabux> joshuahoover, It's not.
<joshuahoover> tyabux: ok, i think we should get a bug report filed for this
<joshuahoover> tyabux: if you right-click on the client and select "report a problem" that will initiate a bug report and attach some log files
<tyabux> joshuahoover, actually, it was. I just had to move away from the page and then back.
<tyabux> joshuahoover, I didn't receive any notifications though.
<joshuahoover> tyabux: oh, ok...not sure why you didn't see the notifications...you do normally see notifications, correct? i'm thinking for things like instant messaging and other apps that use the message notification thing in ubuntu
<tyabux> and I get error 404 on my Contacts page..
<tyabux> should this really be included in karmic by default?
<tyabux> joshuahoover, yes.
<joshuahoover> tyabux: contacts is not quite ready...we hope to have that rolled out monday...sorry for the issues there
<tyabux> oh, no need to apologize. I think the service seems quite nice. I'm just a tad sceptical about it being included by default in less than two weeks. It's difficult to imagine that it could be stable and well tested in such a short time.
<joshuahoover> tyabux: the file service has been tested for a long time...notes has been tested for a little while...contacts not so much...we'll need to be clear about where each of these is at...the client parts of it are tested quite a bit for all those, but the server side hasn't been as much...so it's a situation where things like the web ui may need more testing, but we can get changes out very quickly there...i want to stress that the cli
<tyabux> "that the cl"?
<popey> is there a document somewhere that says how you sync tomboy notes? or is it not generally available yet?
<jcastro> popey: one sec
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<tyabux> joshuahoover, hmm. I just rebooted, and when I did so and wanted to connect to u1 again, I was sent to that page again.
<joshuahoover> tyabux: that should not happen
<tyabux> beautiful :)
<tyabux> that's one of the phrases you do _not_ want to hear in computing: "that should not happen", "Woops" and "I have some bad news" :)
<joshuahoover> tyabux: heh...can you file a bug to help track down the issues?
<popey> jcastro: hmm, its asking me (again) to authorize this computer
<popey> and has "None" written in the hostname field
<jcastro> I had to auth mine twice
<popey> ok
<jcastro> once for file syncing and once for notes
<jcastro> I dunno about the None part though
<joshuahoover> popey: yes, i think the "None" part is a bug that needs to be captured...i've seen it at least once but didn't have time to go back and reproduce
<popey> :( tomboy lockup now
 * popey starts again
<popey> nope, its stuck in a loop authorizing over again
<popey> ok, worked this time
<sageNsand> In Karmic I got U1 ver1.0.1 and a test text file on the server. It says it hasn't it was last modified 2 days ago (the day I uploaded it). I've made alot of changes to it. The cloud icon in the Notification Area always says Disconnected if thats any help. I've never seen anything saying updating or a scroll bar or icon swirling either. What am I suppose to see when I know its updating the file on the server?
<dobey> sageNsand: click on the applet and choose "connect" ?
<sageNsand> Thats never worked
<sageNsand> Nothing happens
<dobey> please right click on the applet and choose "report a problem" and follow through the process to file a bug report
<sageNsand> so thats what makes it update huh. Thanks dobey I'll make a report
<dobey> well, if it's disconnected, it's not going to updated anything :)
<sageNsand> manual update...i see
<j0nr> hiya, I just installed the client on a reinstalled machine and I can't get it to connect
<dobey> ubuntu 9.04?
<j0nr> yeah
<joshuahoover> j0nr: please see https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-users/msg00275.html for more info
<j0nr> oh ok, thats answers it then :)
<joshuahoover> j0nr: we're working on getting it fixed
<j0nr> cool
#ubuntuone 2009-10-18
<doktoreas> hello folks..Surfing on my personal page, I noticed that my laptop is registered 2 times
<doktoreas> how can I check the right one?
<doktoreas> also if I try to rename a folder, it rename back to name.u1conflict
<gnuts> hello. is the bug in the title why I can't seem to add my second jaunty computer?
<trothigar> On the website I'm getting a 404 error on the contacts page
<lamalex> trothigar: ditto
<jgblanco> hi
<jgblanco> I can't get connected to ubuntuone using the desktop client
<jgblanco> the notification icon appears but nothing else
<gnuts> jgbanco: check the first link in the title if you are using jaunty
<gnuts> *jgblanco - sorry
<fagan> Im getting a 404 not found here https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/ is this just not implemented yet?
<fagan> Oh I should have read the above comments
<jgblanco> fagan: me too
<jgblanco> thanks gnuts, sorry for not reading the topic
<fagan> Strange, id say it isnt implemented
<jgblanco> Maybe it's deactivated if you share no directory
<fagan> I am sharing the directory
<fagan> does canonical have a policy regarding developing programs for ubuntu one
<fagan> Im making a program and I could use ubuntu one in it for something cool
<fagan> ill ask tomorrow, the canonical guys are probably not working at the moment
<dobey> what are you wanting to do?
<fagan> I am making a parental control system. I want parents to be able to share the blacklists with each other via ubuntu one
<fagan> And have a backup for themselves too :)
<dobey> cool
<dobey> the protocol is open source
<dobey> so you don't need to do anything special to write another app that uses it, other than abide by the rules of the license
<dobey> if you want to contribute code into ubuntu one, you need to sign the canonical contributor's agreement
<fagan> Well I dont think ill have to submit code to ubuntu one itself id say I could work around it
#ubuntuone 2010-10-18
<rye> duffydack, I am going to do some experimental work on messaging applet working with Ubuntu One too. I am not yet ready to present anything but here's the bug #659736
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 659736 in one-indicator "Implement experimental messaging menu item to relay Ubuntu One system messages to the user (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659736
<duffydack> I think the cloud icon on its own is enough
<rye> duffydack, initial applet removal was not the best solution, I agree. But it is better to have solution being built (even as a playground project) than to sit and say how it is bad that we do not have anything.
<duffydack> it tells you all you need to know
<duffydack> the message menu is getting cluttered enough.....for some, more than others
<duffydack> the cloud icon being grey makes you wanna look at it
<duffydack> although, the ubuntu theme could make the 'ghosted' text more readable.
<rye> duffydack, well, I really dislike current quota notification being done as a pop-up and there are other things that may want to grab your attention but do not interrupt the workflow
<duffydack> maybe instead of the grey cloud, make it a grey or white cloud with an !
<rye> duffydack, that's disabled text and I can't yet come up with anything better. For some themes it is really unreadable.
<duffydack> just give it some "look at me" thing
<rye> duffydack, the cloud icon is also not really good. If one has a weather applet nearby it starts to be a bit confusing
<eweissge> what should I try?
<duffydack> well the u1 icon itself ?
<duffydack> its the same/similar size
<duffydack> its ubuntu + cloud
<duffydack> but make it mono
<rye> duffydack, i tried making it mono-friendly but I am not really a designer. it looked awful
<rye> eweissge, just a moment
<eweissge> ok, sorry, I don't mean to be impatient, there are times when I know I don't get messages from people for some reason, lately
<rye> eweissge, could you please pastebin the replication log?
<eweissge> How do I do that?
<rye> eweissge, e.g. to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the resulting url to me?
<eweissge> ok one moment
<eweissge> there is no replication log
<eweissge> we deleted them lol
<rye> eweissge, ah, erm, yes
<rye> eweissge, could you please start it from the terminal: /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<rye> eweissge, it should start printing things
<eweissge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515302/
<rye> hm, Invalid OAuth token
<rye> eweissge, is ubuntuone-preferences working fine for you, i.e. showing your email, quota usage (just to re-confirm)?
<eweissge> yep, and the usage percentage is also correct
<eweissge> my files and notes sync works great, but the contacts have never worked for me
<rye> eweissge, ok, I believe something is wrong with the tokens stored locally. I think these steps should help you get it working https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#I%20removed%20my%20computer,%20how%20do%20I%20add%20it%20again?
<eweissge> which?  Remove and re-add my computer?
<rye> eweissge, "I removed my computer, how do I add it again?"
<eweissge> ok,
<eweissge> finished
<eweissge> In evolution : This address book cannot be opened.  This either means that an incorrect URI was entered, or the server is unreachable.
<eweissge> Detailed error message: Address Book does not exist
<rye> eweissge, that's ok, could you please restart the desktopcouch-service ?
<rye> eweissge, in order for evolution to reset, evolution --force-shutdown is required
<rye> and then run evolution again - this will quit all evolution processes
 * rye is very sorry to leave but he will be available tomorrow to assist in solving Ubuntu One issues
<eweissge> done
<eweissge> I'm still getting that error
<rye> eweissge, will you be able to return here tomorrow (i.e. in 10 hours (for my timezone)) so that we could continue investigating?
<eweissge> yes
<rye> eweissge, thanks, let's continue with this tomorrow when full U1 team will be available to assist.
 * rye is logging off
<gbear14275> honk
<gbear14275> marco?
<gbear14275> my client isn't launching... was hoping someone could help me troubleshoot...
<purvesh> can some one tell me that i can upload my new contact to ubuntu one even when i click on "Edit phone syncing (beta)" then i am getting one message "Subscription required" so what is the issue. even i cant sync my new contact from my cell also my id and password is correct.
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> my server restarted. :(  Lost my scrollback...
<rye> duanedesign, well, not much today, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/18/%23ubuntuone.html - yesterday there had been a partial file sync outage, it's ok now
<eweissge> I'm having trouble syncing evolution contacts with u1, can anyone help me?
<duanedesign> hello eweissge
<eweissge> hello
<duanedesign> eweissge: are you using Ubuntu 10.10 (maverick)
<eweissge> yes
<eweissge> 64bit
<duanedesign> eweissge:ok. Have you followed steps similar to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts?
<eweissge> yes
<eweissge> I was working with rye for a while last night, until he had to leave
<duanedesign> hmm. /me looking at log
<eweissge> I have my latest replication log here http://paste.ubuntu.com/515665/
<duanedesign> eweissge: could you please run this in Terminal: killall beam.smp; killall beam
<duanedesign> eweissge: then:  rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<duanedesign> This will not lose any data stored in desktopcouch, it will be recreated in a minute
<eweissge> killall beam.smp operation not permitted
<duanedesign> thats ok
<eweissge> your not supposed to sudo that right?
<duanedesign> right :)
<eweissge> done
<duanedesign> ok now: dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<eweissge> I must be typing that wrong
<eweissge> hm I can't copy/paste it either, that's weird
<duanedesign> if you can copy and paste it that would be best. also it is available here if its easier to copy and paste out of browser
<duanedesign> step 3 : http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<eweissge> got it
<eweissge> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: would you have a second to look at this log http://paste.ubuntu.com/515665/
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, yes, looking
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, hmm, better ask thisfred
 * thisfred looks
<thisfred> duanedesign: I see succesful replications in there, which means your tokens are ok. Some of the errors are explainable and being worked on (/_users not replicating is a good thing, but it shouldn't even try) and some are unfortunately due to the server being too busy. Eventually replication will catch up though, as it's tolerant to failed attempts.
<duanedesign> eweissge: did you get that :)
<eweissge> yes
<eweissge> everything else works fine, but contact syncing has never worked for me
<eweissge> last night, was the first time I actually got 17 contacts out there somehow, but I have about 80 contacts, is it normal to just sync 17 and just stop?
<duanedesign> eweissge: if you enter this address into Firefox you can see your couchDBs file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> eweissge: replacing USERNAME with your  username on that computer
<duanedesign> eweissge: you will see the contacts database. There is a 'number of documents'. I am curious if that is 17 or 80.
<dobey> for anyone wondering, ppa:ubuntuone/stable is now set up for use on lucid with the latest stable versions that we ship in maverick.
<eweissge> unable to connect localhost:53053
<eweissge> I can't look at it
<duanedesign> eweissge: does the command   killall beam.smp   complete or give you an error?
<eweissge> killall beam.smp
<eweissge> beam.smp(1202): Operation not permitted
<duanedesign> OK
<duanedesign> try:   killall beam
<eweissge> beam: no process found
<duanedesign> eweissge: then run :  ps aux | grep beam
<duanedesign> eweissge:  does it return something other then  grep beam
<eweissge> ps aux|grep beam
<eweissge> couchdb   1202  0.0  0.4 117004 12592 ?        Sl   Oct17   1:27 /usr/lib/erlang/erts-5.7.4/bin/beam.smp -Bd -K true -A 4 -- -root /usr/lib/erlang -progname erl -- -home /var/lib/couchdb -- -noshell -noinput -sasl errlog_type error -couch_ini /etc/couchdb/default.ini /etc/couchdb/local.ini /etc/couchdb/default.ini /etc/couchdb/local.ini -s couch -pidfile /var/run/couchdb/couchdb.pid -heart
<eweissge> eric     27435  0.0  0.0  11336   880 pts/0    S+   11:05   0:00 grep --color=auto beam
<duanedesign> is evolution still open?
<eweissge> yes
<duanedesign> eweissge: ok try closing it.
<eweissge> ok
<duanedesign> eweissge: then run: killall beam.smp
<eweissge> ~/.local/share/desktop-couch$ killall beam.smp
<eweissge> beam.smp(1202): Operation not permitted
<eweissge> beam.smp: no process found
<eweissge> ~/.local/share/desktop-couch$ killall beam
<eweissge> beam: no process found
<duanedesign> eweissge: hmm. well we have exhausted my troubleshooting abilities on this issue. If you can idle for a bit rye should be back in soon.
<duanedesign> eweissge: i wish i couuld help more.
<duanedesign>  
<eweissge> yeah I've been trying to figure this out for a few weeks, felt like I was going in circles
<eweissge> I may just try a fresh install later this week
<eweissge> I've been running 10.10 since alpha 2
<dobey> the beam.smp owned by root is probably from a system-wide couchdb running, which shouldn't have any affect on the desktopcouch stuff working
<duanedesign> eweissge: it is strange looking at the replication log, the contact DB appears to have replicated ok. At least according to the log :)
<cgregan> Hello UbuntuOne team. Anyone have a moment to discuss some music store issues? I have music downloaded in my account but had two problems: 1) The music did not sync to my laptop. 2) my mobile android app complains about "credentials not satisifed" when I try to access them.
<beuno> cgregan, hi
<beuno> for the first bit, it would be either joshuahoover or rye
<beuno> as for the android app
<beuno> do you have the mobile plan?
<cgregan> beuno: hmm....I did not buy one...but since I was doing some testing figured it was active.....I was wrong wasn't I. :-(
<beuno> cgregan, yeah, credentials not satisfied is spawned when you don't have a mobile plan
<cgregan> beuno: although now that I think of it...the testing was done with a different server and a debug applet
<cgregan> beuno: ok
<cgregan> I'll go drop some cash on the account upgrade
<cgregan> beuno: BTW- I made some progress on the andriod mumble....we can handle SSL but the main mumble app pukes when trying to display the channels
<beuno> cgregan, the first 30 days are free, so you can cancel it before that if you don't really want it
<cgregan> beuno: still working on it
<cgregan> beuno: thanks
<beuno> cgregan, actually
<beuno> hold on
<beuno> cgregan, that is great news!
<beuno> cgregan, did you see the update to the mumble client?
<cgregan> beuno: no.....
 * cgregan goes looking
<beuno> cgregan, I'll fix the mobile thing for you
<beuno> I forgot you are Canonical
<beuno> you get free U1  ;)
<beuno> cgregan, http://github.com/pcgod/mumble-android/issues/issue/13/#comment_460704
<cgregan> beuno: \o/ :-)
<rye> cgregan, re - first item that's syncdaemon not being connected, so could you please tell what's u1sdtool --status ?
<beuno> cgregan, you're all set up with the mobile plan now
<cgregan> thanks beuno
<beuno> cgregan, I tried that client though, and I get an auth failure every time
<cgregan> rye: chris@dell-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --status
<cgregan> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<cgregan>     connection: With User With Network
<cgregan>     description: processing queues
<cgregan>     is_connected: True
<cgregan>     is_error: False
<cgregan>     is_online: True
<cgregan>     queues: IDLE
<rye> cgregan, ok, is the music present in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One?
<cgregan> rye: yes
<cgregan> hmm
<cgregan> rye: why hidden?
<rye> cgregan, yes, this is a hidden User designated folder since UDFs do not support XDG
<cgregan> rye: It should have ended up in my non-hidden /home/username/UbuntuOne folder though correct?
<rye> cgregan, no, that hidden folder is the location for this music, which is then scanned there by rhythmbox
<cgregan> rye: hmm...so the average user only has access to the mp3s though RB? How does one sync the files to an external player?
<rye> aquarius, ^ ?
 * cgregan plays devil's advocate for those not familiar with hidden dirs
<beuno> cgregan, so, it should show up in rhythmbox
<aquarius> cgregan, rhythmbox should sync with your mp3 player. If it doesn't, then your mp3 player should show up in Rhythmbox, and you can drag the music on to it.
<beuno> the reason why it's in a hidden folder is boring, technical and a bit frustrating
<aquarius> cgregan, if even that doesn't work and you want to just drag the files themselves around, then you can drag music from Rhythmbox to a folder just the same way that you can drag files from any nautilus window to a folder.
<cgregan> aquarius: ah...interesting....I need to read my RB docs better!
<aquarius> cgregan, no problem :)
<joshuahoover> aquarius: i still think we might want to see if we can get a symlink in the Music folder and get rbox to not add files 2x...ideally users shouldn't care, but a number of our users do
<cgregan> Thanks for all the help rye, beuno, aquarius, joshuahoover!
<beuno> cgregan, np. Let me know how this mumble soap opera goes on
<cgregan> beuno: I will
<cgregan> beuno: where to bugs go for the andriod apps in LP?
<beuno> cgregan, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music/ and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-contacts/
<cgregan> thanks beuno
<kklimonda> beuno: so how are my missing songs? :)
<beuno> kklimonda, I'm chasing these issues
<beuno> I've seen it pop up a few times already
<beuno> so I have a few test cases
<beuno> but haven't found the core issue just yet
<kklimonda> k
<beuno> kklimonda, tomorrow I hope to start digging in the database, which is the only place I haven't looked at yet
<beuno> need to put together a few complicated queries
#ubuntuone 2010-10-19
<AJenbo> hi after i updated to 10.10 i get an access denied when trying to view my contacts in evolution
<duanedesign> helo AJenbo
<AJenbo> duanedesign, hi...
<AJenbo> any idears?
<duanedesign> AJenbo:  can you pastebin your ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<AJenbo> http://pastebin.com/19LUbXn3
<AJenbo> duanedesign, there you go
<AJenbo> hmm seams to be some gwibber issue in that log as well
<duanedesign> AJenbo: i think those are from the sever being busy. There are some succesful replications in there.
<duanedesign> AJenbo: you are getting an error when accessing the contacts in Evolution?
<AJenbo> yes
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> AJenbo: can you open a Terminal and run:  killall beam.smp
<duanedesign> If this says beam.smp: no process found, then do killall beam instead
<AJenbo> it's an old single core celeron :)
<duanedesign> so it would be :)
<AJenbo> ok then what?
<duanedesign> rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<duanedesign> that will be recreated in a minute
<duanedesign> then
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> we can also check if we can access Futon by visiting this address in Firefox (replacing USERNAME)  -  file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<AJenbo> file still hasn't resurfaced
<AJenbo> duanedesign, firefox cannot connect to localhost:37062
<duanedesign> hmm. you are the second person today with this...
<AJenbo> I have had this issue for some time
<AJenbo> should i just run the dbus command now even though that the ini file still hasn't been recreated?
<duanedesign> AJenbo: oh. yeah
<duanedesign> AJenbo: sorry i wasn't clear. The file is recreated after you run the dbus command
<AJenbo> arh :)
<AJenbo> did no recive a reply :(
<duanedesign> dbus timeout error
<AJenbo> yeah
<duanedesign> ok try it again
<AJenbo> time out
<duanedesign> AJenbo: ok:  /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<duanedesign> then run: killall desktopcouch-service
<AJenbo> method return sender=:1.361 -> dest=:1.359 reply_serial=2 int32 52255
<duanedesign> AJenbo: ok. evoulution is still open?
<AJenbo> no
<duanedesign> ok
<AJenbo> firefox is and i have bindwood, shoudl this have an effect?
<AJenbo> the ini file is back by the way
<duanedesign> AJenbo: ok run.  wget http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/desktopcouch-futon.py
<AJenbo> arh now i can go to the couchdb.html
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> AJenbo: so if we open Evolution do the Contacts show up nox?
<duanedesign> now*
<AJenbo> says i have 339 contacts
<AJenbo> let me check
<duanedesign> AJenbo: at least the contacts are in couch...
<AJenbo> hmm evolution dosn't seam to give me the error any more, --- oh now they just poped in
<AJenbo> ok, next question then :)
<AJenbo> sync on my iphone crashes when it starts receving contacts (around #13 last time)
<duanedesign> beuno: ping
<AJenbo> and my android crashes during sending contacts
<duanedesign> AJenbo: are you using the 'Ubuntu One Contacts' app on iphone or Funambol. I suspect they are the same
<AJenbo> on the iphone i have facebook app witch also sync contacts (from facebook) this adds a fb:// website witch ubuntu one thinks is EVIL(tm)
<AJenbo> Ubuntu one contacts
<AJenbo> they both worked at one poing as i used it to migrate my contacts from the iphone/windows
<AJenbo> and later crosbred it with msn/twitter/google/whatever.. from the android
<duanedesign> unfortunately i am no good when it comes to the mobile apps.
<AJenbo> the iphone was the first to exhibit this behaviour
<AJenbo> do you have any saying in the web interface?
<duanedesign> i think bueno is the person you want to talk with. If you can idle he sometimes shows up late at night (i know thats relative) :) otherwise between 13:00-21:00 is the best time to catch the whole dev team
<AJenbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/604599
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 604599 in ubuntuone-servers "facebook sync on iphone conflicte with web ui (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AJenbo> duanedesign, it's prety late at night from where im sitting...
<AJenbo> 03:34
<AJenbo> what tz is 13:00-21:00 ?
<duanedesign> AJenbo: i can triage that bug for you and assign it to the right team to get seen by the right people
<duanedesign> AJenbo: oh, sorry GMT
<AJenbo> duanedesign, thank you very much, also for your help with the contacts ;)
<duanedesign> np, i am happy to help
<AJenbo> duanedesign, i see in evo that i have 3 empty contacts that woun't delete, maybe this is what is crashing the phones
<duanedesign> AJenbo: ill also try and reproduce the bug so I can 'confirm' it. That will help grease the wheels :)
<AJenbo> yeah that is always a good thing to get threw
<AJenbo> hmm one.ubuntu.com sayes 236 contacts but the couchdb sayes 339 enteries, i also see in some of them that they have a flag for deleted, is there any way to expunge them?
<AJenbo> yay found a new bug ;)
<duanedesign> AJenbo: good question
<duanedesign> AJenbo: i have some of those too
<AJenbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/663057
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 663057 in ubuntuone-servers "Can not delete a persons middle name (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> AJenbo: ha! you are right
<AJenbo> probably a javascript evaluation aplied wrong :)
<duanedesign> i confirmed that one :)
<duanedesign> well time to retire for the evening. Maybe ill see you aroung tommorrow. Have a good night
<AJenbo> you to
<AJenbo> i also has this bug if any one wan't to confirm it that would be grate
<AJenbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/604570
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 604570 in ubuntuone-servers "Wrong sorting of alphabet in contacts for no a-z (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New]
<mrandrzejak> hello! is there any plan to sync Evolution info with U1?
<mrandrzejak> honk
<mrandrzejak> hello! is there any plan to sync Evolution info with U1?
<wage> Is there a file size limit for ubuntu one basic?
<wage> it says its been syncing a 1gb file for hours. files not even created on the web interface.
<commodoor> rye, i read your bug 651237 is this a common bug in Maverick?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<rye> commodoor, unfortunately yes, but it will be fixed in next SRU
<commodoor> rye, nice to hear that it will get fixed, i thought i was the only one :P
<rye> commodoor, i got bitten by it as well, so i have the launcher patched
<commodoor> rye, yhea i saw a update last, for me it still doesnt connect automaticly after boot
<rye> commodoor, it should do 30 second delay after login before launching. Could you please pastebin your /usr/bin/ubuntuone-launch?
<commodoor> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/516158/
<rye> commodoor, line 102,                 d.addCallback(wait_for_ready, sync_daemon_tool) should be                 d.addBoth(wait_for_ready, sync_daemon_tool)
<commodoor> rye, ok changing it
<commodoor> rye, this should fix it?
<rye> commodoor, yes, this is a workaround but it works
<commodoor> rye, that was easy
<commodoor> rye, thnx
<rye> commodoor, you are welcome, you can try rebooting to see how it works
<commodoor> rye, i will do in a sec
<commodoor> rye, rebooting
<rye> commodoor, ok, waiting...
<commodoor_> rye, ok, indicator says "service is starting.."
<rye> commodoor_, yes, that's correct
<commodoor> rye, lol had the second name :P.
<commodoor> rye, will now the indicator try to cennect every 30 seconds?
<rye> commodoor, no, indicator does not really do anything invasive, it only shows the status that syncdaemon reports. The ubuntuone-launch.desktop file you can find in /etc/xdg/autostart contains X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay=30 line which causes gnome-settings-daemon to run it after 30 seconds of login time
<commodoor> rye, ok i understand it. now the indicator says "service not running"
<rye> commodoor, huh? From 'service is starting' it should get to 'checking local files' or something else, but not back to 'service not running'
<commodoor> rye, in U1-preferences the connect button is greyd out
<rye> commodoor, have you rebooted once or twice?
<commodoor> rye, once
<commodoor> rye, another reboot?
<rye> commodoor, no, what is u1sdtool --status saying ?
<commodoor> State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<commodoor>     connection: Not User With Network
<commodoor>     description: doing local rescan
<commodoor>     is_connected: False
<commodoor>     is_error: False
<commodoor>     is_online: False
<commodoor>     queues: IDLE
<rye> commodoor, ok, indicator should now say that it is running local file checks
<commodoor> rye, lol it's connected now
<rye> hm
<commodoor> rye, do you have indicator on launchpad?
<rye> commodoor, https://launchpad.net/one-indicator
<commodoor> rye, haha that was easy :P
<commodoor> rye, gonna help with translation a bit ;0
<rye> commodoor, thanks! I plan to get more fixes into it this week and release an update this weekend at least with translations
<commodoor> rye, nice
<commodoor> rye, i will try to make Dutch 100%
<rye> commodoor, i had a very bad string there "Waiting for everything to settle..." that even I did not understand how to translate, it is gone now, other ones seem to be more friendly for translations
<commodoor> rye, i was looking in the translation it's not that hard but some strings are gonna be long, i will try to translate user friendly
<commodoor> rye, but the one you show is very hard to translate :p
<psypher246> honk anyone around :)
<rye> psypher246, honk-response
<psypher246> hey rye
<psypher246> rye: do you know ubuntuone mobile?
<rye> psypher246, generally yes, depending on what the request is
<psypher246> where do i start, cant find basic setup instructions even in the FAQ
<commodoor> rye, who can help with U1-Mobile? i have a question to :P
<psypher246> ok well i found the app in the market at least
<psypher246> rye: i have the 5ogb account, the site says i already have ubuntu mobile, does that mean it's included or I still need to pay for streaming?
<commodoor> psypher246, i don't think it's a official U1 app
<rye> psypher246, ubuntu mobile = streaming support
<commodoor> rye, i found andorid ubuntu one, do you know about it?
<psypher246> thats what i just installed
<psypher246> no what i man by ubuntu mobile is if i already have the account cos i pay for 50Gb or do i still have to pay more? cos the site says i already have it
<psypher246> this shit is getting so cool hey, DIGGIN my android phone and now sync my music with ubuntu, just perfeect
<psypher246> AWESOME!
<psypher246> wow this is cool, working like a bomb
<duanedesign> morning all
<psypher246> duanedesign: monrning, just hoked up ubuntu mobile to android phone, friggen awesome. i had subsonic b4 but this is perfect, all my fav tunes on u1 already :D
<duanedesign> psypher246: nice!
<duanedesign> psypher246: i just got mine hooked up last week
<psypher246> do you know if i would still need to pay extra $3 if I have the 50GB account?
<duanedesign> psypher246: you mean you have the old 50gb account?
<psypher246> yes
<duanedesign> psypher246: you should be ok
<psypher246> awesome
<psypher246> thanks
<nessita> good morning everyone! question about SRUs: once the bugs nominated for SRU are marked as verification-done, what's the next step? I can't find that info in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<kklimonda> nessita: it's going to be copied over to -updates by archive admins
<nessita> kklimonda: hey there, thanks for info. I just noticed I pasted the question on the wrong channel :-)
<nessita> in my mind I wanted to paste on #ubuntu-desktop, but I'm too sleepy it seems
<kklimonda> it happens :)
<duanedesign> morning kklimonda
<kklimonda> afternoon duanedesign :)
<SEJeff_work> I recall there was a troll blog post about how the UbuntuOne music player violated the license of some open source video thingy. I also remember that was not actually an issue and you instead implemented the serverside api of software which does something similar
<SEJeff_work> Google is failing me, does anyone remember what software that was?
<SEJeff_work> subsonic, found it
<beuno> SEJeff_work, right
<beuno> we don't use subsonic's server
<beuno> we just implemented compatible APIs
<SEJeff_work> beuno, Just curious, why?
<beuno> SEJeff_work, because it didn't fit at all with our infrastructure
<beuno> we don't actually have the files on disk
<beuno> we store them in S3
<beuno> and subsonic depended on having the files on disk
<SEJeff_work> beuno, Oh no I understand that it is gplv3 and you wouldn't want that potentially
<beuno> no, not at all
<SEJeff_work> I meant why implement a compatible API if you're rewriting it anyways
<SEJeff_work> Just curious is all
<beuno> because they clients are awesome
<beuno> the iphone and android clients
<SEJeff_work> Ah
<SEJeff_work> So you can use the subsonic clients on iPhone / Android for U1 servers?
<beuno> the devs where very nice
<SEJeff_work> Thats really clever
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> the iphone dev open sourced his code so we could use it
<SEJeff_work> Well you did something kindof similar with snowy (which I hack on a bit)
<SEJeff_work> Worked out well for both
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> the android client was already open source
<beuno> so we paid the developer to work on some bugs and features
<beuno> as well as do the re-branding for us
<SEJeff_work> Which benefits all
<beuno> yeah, it was a great thing
<beuno> the android dev is the same as the server dev
<SEJeff_work> Oh so there is an U1 specific app in the AppStore? Or the stock SubSonic one works?
<beuno> we talked with him from day 1
<beuno> there's a u1-specific in both stores
<SEJeff_work> Working with upstream is the proper way to do it
<beuno> which does magic credential gathering and such
<SEJeff_work> Even if you don't always use upstream software
<SEJeff_work> openid I assume
<beuno> we also don't support playlists, so the stock app may be a bit wonky
<beuno> yeap
<kklimonda> heh, the amount of FUD that is targetted at canonical in last months astonishes me :/
<beuno> einsteinx2, is the iphone dev, btw
<beuno> hai einsteinx2!
<einsteinx2> hey guys!
<SEJeff_work> kklimonda, Well Canonical works differently compared to many of the other "open source" companies
<einsteinx2> slashing extraneous code left and right in iSub right now, feels so liberating :P
<SEJeff_work> So they are all crying foul. Neither is right or wrong
<SEJeff_work> einsteinx2, We are setting up your software internally. Great work
<einsteinx2> Thanks! It's about to get a lot better, getting rid of a lot of stupid things I did internally when I was still learning obj-c
<beuno> einsteinx2, Aaron is finishing an implementation of the caching, I'll poke you once it's pushed, but it may be useful for you to port
<einsteinx2> definitely, my caching code is, well, short of amazing right now
<einsteinx2> it could use improvement
<einsteinx2> Oh btw, beuno, I meant to ask what the U1 server URL is so that I can include an option to add U1 accounts in my settings page
<einsteinx2> to make it easier for users
<beuno> einsteinx2, \o/
<beuno> https://streaming.one.ubuntu.com
<einsteinx2> cool, that should make the barrier of entry to my users to use U1 lower
<beuno> einsteinx2, there's a rumor that we'll have playlists for this cycle
<beuno> so I hope to go 100% compatible in this next iteration
<einsteinx2> nice!
<einsteinx2> server side playlists right?
<beuno> einsteinx2, maybe you could also add in the code to magically grab the credentials from openid as well, if they select the u1 server
<beuno> einsteinx2, yeap, server-side playlists
<einsteinx2> cool
<beuno> and album art, which we didn't get to
<einsteinx2> sure, is there any info you can point me to? or is the U1 code enough to figure it out?
<beuno> einsteinx2, urbanape can give you the exact location
<einsteinx2> cool I'll ping him later when I'm working on that part
<urbanape> lemme know
<einsteinx2> oh well if you're around :P
<einsteinx2> might as well find out now
<urbanape> k, so we're using the same Funambol account that our Contacts app uses. The creds retrieval is two-part: 1) make a GET request to /phones/creds/ios, passing in a URI scheme that your app will respond to (ex: 'x-ubuntuone-music' for the branded app). That view is login-required, so will force the user to log in via a web form, and after doing so, will send a 301 redirect to <scheme>://something or
<urbanape> other?u=<funambol_username>&p=<funambol_password> which your app will get on startup, parse, and use to pre-populate the fields.
<urbanape> in the U1 Music app, we don't even surface the fields. Just a "Sign Into Ubunutu One" and "Sign Out of Ubuntu One"
<urbanape> lemme point you to the relevant code
<einsteinx2> awesome
<urbanape> mostly the changes we made to SettingsViewController and iSubAppDelegate, and the changes for the URI handling in the Info.plist.
<urbanape> in Aaron's branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~aaronbrethorst/ubuntuone-ios-client/musicstreaming-overhaul
<urbanape> I don't think I've actually approved his branch and gotten it merged with trunk.
<Chipakeitor> DOOM DOOM DOOM doom dah DOOM doom dah DOOM
<Chipakeitor> </imperial march>
<Chipakeitor> yeah, windows affects me this way
<Chipakeitor> where's mandel?
<Chipakeitor> mattgriffin: could you ask mandel to pop in here, so I can help him test?
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: sure
<zanberdo> I have an ubuntu one account which is setup with two machines, one running 10.04 the other 10.10. I have a third running 9.04 with UO client installed, but when I view my account I don't see this machine associated with it.  How do I add this machine to my UO account?
<mandel> mattgriffin, ok, here better?
<mattgriffin> :)
<mandel> mattgriffin, ok, so you can get the msi from the hsare folder, right?
<mattgriffin> mandel: getting
<Chipakeitor> zanberdo: what happens when you run ubuntuone-preferences on the one with 9.04?
<rye> zanberdo, hello, we are currently experiencing an issue that may prevent new users from being added
<Chipakeitor> zanberdo: TBH I don't remember if u1-prefs was there in 9.04 :)
<mandel> mattgriffin,lets see what is going on with the credentials then
<Chipakeitor> rye: the issue should only be blocking clients of ussoc
<Chipakeitor> rye: i.e. not 9.04 :)
<rye> Chipakeitor, true
<Chipakeitor> mandel: can i haz the installer plz?
<zanberdo> I can run UO-pref on the 9.04 machine no problem. I can even connect. But when I look at my account online the computer is not listed.  I see from rye that this may be an issue with the site though and not something I've failed to do.
<Chipakeitor> mandel: the windows, they hurt
<mattgriffin> mandel: installing now
<zanberdo> oh, ok, so maybe it is me
<mattgriffin> mandel: done
<mandel> Chipakeitor, sure... wats you u1 user?
<Chipakeitor> zanberdo: if you can wait until I get back to my ubuntu, i can look into it further
<Chipakeitor> mandel: 11
<mandel> mattgriffin, run, the app and try to do a manual sync
<zanberdo> sure thing, Chipakeitor
<Chipakeitor> mandel: or chipaca, depending on what you're asking :)
<mandel> Chipakeitor, the email u used to register to ubuntuone
<Chipakeitor> mandel: john.lenton@canonical.com i guess
<Chipakeitor> mandel: please don't send it there, though -- i don't have access to that from here :)
<mattgriffin> mandel: clicked "Synchronize Now" and got a popup message... "An error occurred when trying to retrieve your credentials."
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: webui
<mandel> Chipakeitor, ^
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: files webui i mean ... a shared folder
<zanberdo> ah... I see from the FAQ that u1 is dependent upon NM. I may have a fix.
<Chipakeitor> ah, ok
<mandel> mattgriffin, did it even ask u for your credentials?
<mattgriffin> mandel: no
<mattgriffin> very rude
<mandel> mattgriffin, hum, there might be an issue with the runtime, which .net version do you have?
<mattgriffin> mandel: 4
<mandel> mattgriffin, ok, can you go to the loction where ubuntu one was installer
<mandel> mattgriffin,  to the client one
<mattgriffin> mandel: ok
<mandel> mattgriffin, can you see the logs?
<mattgriffin> mandel: yes
<Chipakeitor> um, not sure what happened
<mandel> mattgriffin, pastebin the logs please
<Chipakeitor> but, I heard a "beep", and this thing died
<mandel> Chipakeitor, that is windows...
<Chipakeitor> heh
<mandel> Chipakeitor, I baby beeps and dies every time you boot it
<Chipakeitor> mandel: so... you shared a folder with me, I guess, but I don't have access to the email you shared it with
<Chipakeitor> mandel: try sharing with jlenton@gmail.com plz :)
<mattgriffin> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/516370/
<mandel> Chipakeitor, shared
<mandel> mattgriffin, looking
<mandel> mattgriffin, dammed, that is lame, you fail somewhere I have no logs, let me update the code
<mattgriffin> mandel: looks like uninstall didn't delete my logs file
<mattgriffin> mandel: ok
<mandel> mattgriffin, what time is it there?
<mattgriffin> mandel: noon
<mandel> mattgriffin, so they are ok, right? 2010-10-19 11:52:24
<Chipakeitor> mandel: still waiting for email ...
<mattgriffin> mandel: yes. that's the most recent install
<Chipakeitor> mandel: got it
<mandel> Chipakeitor, good to know, there you can find the version mattgriffin  is trying, I have managed to fix the x64 vs 32 issue, we only have one :)
<Chipakeitor> beuno: ping
<mandel> Chipakeitor, as with mattgriffin can you install process explorer
<Chipakeitor> beuno: the äccept this share" page is ugly and ... just wrong
<Chipakeitor> beuno: "shared by openiduser1234"
<Chipakeitor> mandel: sure. where from?
<beuno> Chipakeitor, bug and target to post-m-cleanup please
<Chipakeitor> mandel: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx ?
<mandel> Chipakeitor, yes
<mandel> Chipakeitor, download and set as alternative for the task explorer
 * mandel will like to go to rugby, can he?!?
<mandel> no presure ;)
<mandel> mattgriffin, compiling new mis with the extra message info
<Chipakeitor> mandel: how do I do that? (setting as alternative for task explorer)
<Chipakeitor> ah! replace task manager
<mandel> Chipakeitor, yes, that one, in options
<mandel> Chipakeitor, have you installed the msi?
<Chipakeitor> mandel: not yet
<Chipakeitor> mandel: and I ran process explorer from the zip, which probably was not such a good idea
<Chipakeitor> mandel: especially as now c-a-d task manager doesn't
<mattgriffin> mandel: cool.
<mandel> Chipakeitor, probably not ;)
<Chipakeitor> hmm, extracted, set that option, c-a-d, no dice
<mandel> mattgriffin, uploading
<Chipakeitor> meh, now it worked
<Chipakeitor> ok, installing msi
<Chipakeitor> mandel: you'll get to rugby yet :)
<mandel> Chipakeitor, hehe well, If I have to stay I'll stay
<mandel> althoguh we can work during the night, gf has a night shift :)
<Chipakeitor> ok, msi finished
<Chipakeitor> now what?
<mandel> Chipakeitor, launch the app, from the menu
<mandel> Chipakeitor, I think is called ubuntu one  :P
<mandel> mattgriffin, upload done
<Chipakeitor> "to run this application, you first must install one of the following versions of the .NET framework:"
<mandel> mattgriffin, install that guy, we will tell you te exception, which outh to be nicer than no info :)
<Chipakeitor> "    v4.0"
<Chipakeitor> "Contact your application publisher yadda yadda yadda"
<mandel> Chipakeitor, yes.. , I guess is me, http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=9cfb2d51-5ff4-4491-b0e5-b386f32c0992&displaylang=en
<mandel> Chipakeitor, it has to do with in process blah blahb blha, changes
<mandel> Chipakeitor, if I pain in  the ass, I can rvert to 3.5, which is the default
<mandel> mattgriffin, got the new version?
<mattgriffin> mandel: getting now
<Chipakeitor> mandel: maybe the upgrades windows told me it would install on next boot includes this?
<mandel> Chipakeitor, I doubt itvery much, there is not need to reboot for the clr
<Chipakeitor> k
<Chipakeitor> mandel: for extra lulz, the dialog that informed me of that was straight out of windows 3.11 for workgroups
<mandel> Chipakeitor, yes, is the most basic thing so that it always work :P
<mandel> Chipakeitor, if I tell you the amount of crap I've had to deal with...
<hallyn> sorry if this should be well-known - but afaics firefox bookmarks are not being sync'ed right now, right?  is there an eta to when they will be again?  (or should they be, and i've got a local problem?)_
<mattgriffin> mandel: ok. installed
<mandel> mattgriffin, retry manual sync, please...
<Chipakeitor> hallyn: lucid?
<mattgriffin> mandel: same error message
<hallyn> Chipakeitor: well, lucid netbook and maverick laptop
<Chipakeitor> mandel: so... do I install 4.0, or do I wait on something from you?
<mandel> Chipakeitor, I sent you the link for 4.0, did not I?
<mandel> mattgriffin, no more ??
<Chipakeitor> mandel: so you did
<mandel> Chipakeitor, then install 4.0
<mandel> mattgriffin, looking
<mattgriffin> mandel: ok
<mandel> mattgriffin, can you check if a registry key with the name Canocnia/Keyrings was created for the current user
<mandel> please
<hallyn> Chipakeitor: when i go to one.ubuntu.com/account bookmarks aren't a tab so i assume neither one is backing them up (plugin is installed in both)
<Chipakeitor> why yes, microsoft, I will "upgrade" my "internet experience" by installing msie8 instead of chrome
<Chipakeitor> hallyn: what does ubuntuone-preferences say, on the maverick machine?
<mattgriffin> mandel: i see HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > Canonical > UbuntuOne
<Chipakeitor> hallyn: in the last tab ("applications" IIRC)
<mandel> mattgriffin, no HKYE_CURRENT_USER/Canonical/keyrings
<mandel> mattgriffin, I'm guessing yours was on hklm (local machine)
<mattgriffin> mandel: correct... i don't see that
<mattgriffin> mandel: don't see it there either
<mattgriffin> mandel: ^ in local machine
<mandel> mattgriffin, ok
<mandel> mattgriffin, let me run my xp vm
<mandel> mattgriffin, is xp or xp pro?
<mattgriffin> mandel: ok... i'm going to get a sandwich... xp pro
<mattgriffin> brb
<hallyn> Chipakeitor: i don't have that, last tab is 'account'
<Chipakeitor> mandel: you lied! the .net framework v4.0 installer is telling me to restart
<mandel> mattgriffin, I said, it is not installed with a reboot, it might be a need a reboot to clean up
<mandel> mattgriffin, is different :P
<Chipakeitor> hallyn: not on the web, I mean when running ubuntuone-preferences (System > Preferences > Ubuntu One)
<Chipakeitor> bbiab, have to reboot
<Chipakeitor> (oh happy joy, etc)
<mattgriffin> mandel: ok. rebooting
<hallyn> oh yeah that tickie-mark is checked
<mandel> mattgriffin, sorry, I screwed up the username, it was for Chipaca...
<mandel> shit I'm doing to many things at once
<urbanape> einsteinx2: also, our two apps share the keychain app id prefix, so we can store the creds in the keychain and first app to authenticate means any that share it are already authenticated.
<mandel> mattgriffin, ping
<mattgriffin> mandel: pong
<mandel> mattgriffin, did you reboot?
<mattgriffin> yes
<mandel> mattgriffin, cause the messae was for Chipaca but the autocomplete played with me
<mandel> sorry :)
<mattgriffin> mandel: checking registry
<mattgriffin> mandel: don't see anything different in the registry
<mandel> mattgriffin, ok, no worries, building new msi to add more info
<mattgriffin> ok
<mandel> mattgriffin, do you mind if we look at it in 2 hours?
<mandel> mattgriffin, I'd like to go to rugby
<mattgriffin> mandel: np
<mandel> mattgriffin, sweet, if you see chipaca, can you telll him I'll be back
<mattgriffin> mandel: sure
<mandel> mattgriffin, also, can you ask him how many copies of u1sync can we run at once
<mandel> mattgriffin, I've noticed that if I sync two windows machines at the same time, it does not work
<mattgriffin> mandel: hmm.. that's odd. shouldn't be any problems with machines syncing at the same time
<mattgriffin> but i'll ask
<mandel> mattgriffin, I've got no issue with one and then the other, with both I get one not working til the otherone finishes
<mandel> mattgriffin, if it take too long I get a timeout :(
<czajkowski> mokmeister: meet rodrigo_ he may be able to help you with your tomboy issue
<czajkowski> rodrigo_: evening
<mokmeister> Hi rodrigo_
<mokmeister> I've been having problems with Tomboy since about Saturday I think.
<czajkowski> mokmeister: perhaps if you explain your issue so when someone can help they'll be able to explain
<mokmeister> yep, I'm just writing it up now
<mokmeister> It started with a corrupted note, which I deleted, and tomboy came back
<mokmeister> Tomboy then seemed to have some trouble syncing, but what is happening now is that when I start up I have two instances of Tomboy on my panel, and when I remove one from the panel and hover over the other one, I still see two lots of notes on the screen, one repeated after the other with a seperator between the two
<mokmeister> Any help or advice as to how I can get things working properly again would be appreciated
<mokmeister> afk for a mo
<mokmeister> back
<mokmeister> So of course I didn't keep a record of the exact course of events or error messages or anything, so I can't describe the problem very well I 'm afraid
<czajkowski> honk
<rye> czajkowski, hi!
<czajkowski> rye: evneing anyone able to help mokmeister
<rye> mokmeister, i believe you will need to have one instance of tomboy be killed, since it should prevent itself from running twice
<rye> mokmeister, run System / Administration / System monitor and terminate all tomboy processes
<mokmeister> I only had one tomboy process running in system monitor, which I killed
<mokmeister> I seem to have two instances of couchdb running, is that correct?
<mokmeister> I also have three instances of python /usr/bin/hp-systray running, I wonder is that correct as well?
<rye> mokmeister, couchdb - yes, it has more than one process definitely, hp-systray - that is somehow related to hp devices so maybe that's not that right
<mokmeister> hmmm, sorry I do have two hp printers connected, that could explain things as well.
<Chipakeitor> mandel: hi
<Chipakeitor> mattgriffin: ping
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: pong
<Chipakeitor> mattgriffin: did mandel point you at an updated msi?
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: yes. he updated the share.
<Chipakeitor> ok
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: he also noticed issues with syncing 2 windows machines at the same time
<mattgriffin> first i've heard of anything like that
<Chipakeitor> mattgriffin: was it two machines? or two u1syncs on the same machine?
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: 2 machines - (12:48:09 PM) mandel: mattgriffin, I've noticed that if I sync two windows machines at the same time, it does not work
<Chipakeitor> that's a coincidence, or something
<mattgriffin> ok
<Chipakeitor> nothing in the protocol or anywhere to do that
<Chipakeitor> we couldn't do that even if we wanted to :)
<Chipakeitor> hehe, «UbuntuOne (1).msi»
<mattgriffin> :)
<Chipakeitor> mattgriffin: at what point should it ask for my creds?
 * Chipakeitor feels weird asking The Griff these questions
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: :) right-click on the icon (next to the clock) and choose Synchronize Now
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: or open Ubuntu One Preferences and set sync to be automatic... then the Connect to Ubuntu One window will popup (or it did for me)
<Chipakeitor> I get three (3!) error messages when I do the "sync now" thing
<mattgriffin> hahaha
<Chipakeitor> ah, windows
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: me too!
<Chipakeitor> how i missed missing you!
<mattgriffin> hehe
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: i'm jealous of your windows suffering... think i'm going to have to re-open my vm
<Chipakeitor> mattgriffin: what did you do with the three error messages?
<mattgriffin> closed them
<Chipakeitor> mattgriffin: and then?
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: the only way i've been able to get the connect (sign in) screen to appear is to launch u1 prefs (from the right-click menu) and then enable automatic sync
<Chipakeitor> heh! yep, that works
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: but i was never able to complete the login
<Chipakeitor> mattgriffin: wot hap'nd?
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: got an error message i think. it worked this time.
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: now it's maxing my cpu
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: and the client crashed
<mattgriffin> Chipakeitor: hmm.. but the taskbar icon tells me that it's syncing
<mattgriffin> "Updating mirror metadata"
<wage> Is there an file size limit on Ubuntu One basic?
<beuno> wage, yes, I don't remember the number off hand
<beuno> I think it's 6gb or something like that
<beuno> joshuahoover, do you remember?
<joshuahoover> wage, beuno: 5 GB
<wage> ok, it didn't appear to be syncing my 1gb file but it just finished I think (after 5 hours).
<wage> the program says its complete but not showing any space used. The website shows 1 gb used.
<wage> If I delete this file from my ubuntu one folder will it remove it from the cloud?
<beuno> wage, yes it will
<wage> ok thanks
#ubuntuone 2010-10-20
<wage> Does the FF bookmark sync work with a windows computer?
<ThePhysician> I have a question about my new UbuntuOne subscription...
<ThePhysician> when it says "Stream your entire music collection" do they really mean "If your music collection is <2GB"?
<ThePhysician> honk
<Xan> honk
<Xan> "honk"
<duanedesign> hello Xan
<duanedesign> wage: not at the moment
<duanedesign> wage: there is a Windows client for Ubuntu One being built.
<wage> yeah, can't wait for that. I thought maybe though it could be done with just an addon.
<duanedesign> wage: there is a firefox addOn, notrelated to Ubuntu One, that will sync bookmarks
<wage> Weave? I looked at that but will probably just wait for ubuntu one. Don't want my data spread out over a bunch of places.
<Master> honk
<duanedesign> master hello
<duanedesign> wage: yeah i understand that
<ThePhysician> Anybody alive in here?
<duanedesign> ThePhysician: hello
<ThePhysician>  If you purchase Ubuntu One Mobile, does your music count towards your 2GB?
<ThePhysician> Or is the "Stream your entire music library with Ubuntu One Mobile subscription" just mean if your entire music library consists of a handful of albums?
<duanedesign> The music store will permit you to buy more music when you are over your storage quota. If you are over your storage quota, you will not be able to add more files to your account from your desktop or from the web until you remove enough files from sync that you are under your quota.
<ThePhysician> Ah, so the $3.99 is to absurdly stream 2GB, and $2.99 more a month is required to stream more music.
<ThePhysician> It really should not say "entire music library".
<ThePhysician> Even under specifications it doesn't say anything about your music taking up your limited space. It just says "entire music library" and "whether you own thousands of songs", which is kinda misleading. Damn.
<duanedesign> you can have more than 2gb of music, but once you have over 2gb of music you can not sync any additional files from your Ubuntu One folder
<duanedesign> ThePhysician: ^
<duanedesign> ThePhysician: does that make sense
<ThePhysician> Yeah, I think. It's trying to sync my 490GB music collection with my 2GB Ubuntu One account right now, for some reason. I think it automatically ticked syncing my music folder once I purchased Ubuntu One Mobile..
<ThePhysician> =P
<duanedesign> ThePhysician: hmm. I thought it only synced ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<ThePhysician> I was going to wait and ask on here before syncing, then I realized some music was starting to show up in my Android app, and went and checked and the box is now checked for my entire music folder.
<duanedesign> morning all
<Ianrr> Is there a way to automaticcaly publish files and put the url in your copy buffer
<rye> Ianrr, kind of - see http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/08/ubuntu-one-automatic-publishing.html and http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/10/have-you-seen-my-weather-applet.html
<rye> We are experiencing file sync service performance issue, in case it lasts for more than 10 minutes we will update the /Status page
<karni> beuno: ping
<beuno> karni, hi  :)
<commodoor> yeey U1 update
<karni> beuno: is it possible to pull those ppl https://launchpad.net/~androidu1-users to the new project mailing list? or maybe better, I should inform them
<karni> beuno: if we move to another mailing list.
<beuno> karni, hm, I'll think about it
<karni> beuno: it's a really low traffic list, but I'm happy to see that interest. thanks beuno
<beuno> it probably makes sense to keep it as-is
<beuno> separat the dev list from the users list?
<karni> ok
<karni> beuno: definitely
<karni> beuno: i didn't have the dev list set up (there was no need)
<beuno> right, so now there is!
<karni> beuno: there is :))
<barry> hi folks, is u1 hosed right now?  no file or notes sync seems to be happening
<beuno> hiya barry!
<barry> i see "synchronization in progress...' for a long time, but then nothing actually happens
<beuno> not that we know of
<barry> beuno: hi!
 * beuno summons rye 
<barry> seems like it's busted on all three of my mav boxes
<karni> barry: 20:11 < rye> We are experiencing file sync service performance issue, in case it lasts for more than 10 minutes we will update the /Status page
<barry> it's definitely lasted more than 10 minutes from here ;)
<barry> i keep getting disconnected, and hitting Connect does nothing
<karni> barry: just forwarding ;) (I'm cooking lunch at 9PM xD )
<barry> karni: :)
<beuno> joshuahoover, do we have an outage?
<joshuahoover> beuno: not sure...
<dobey> barry: you're just our special surprise test subject. we're making everything fail for you, to see how annoyed you can get :)
<joshuahoover> beuno, barry, karni: i'm checking to see what is going on
<barry> dobey: it's working! :)
<dobey> barry: good chi in, bad chi out. :)
<barry> :-D
<dobey> this weather down here sucks. cloudy and cold. :(
<SimoneB> I bought 20 mp3s from the ubuntu one music store, how much will it take for them to show up in the ubuntu one folder?
<SimoneB> i feel like it's taking too much and that's not really happening
<SimoneB> honk
<beuno> SimoneB, hi
<beuno> so
<SimoneB> hi
<beuno> they aren't downloaded to the ubuntu one folder
<beuno> but rather directly to rhythmbox
<SimoneB> oh.
<beuno> they are stored in .ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/
<SimoneB> and... how can i access rhythmbox's library?
<SimoneB> i have no .ubuntuone folder in my home...
<beuno> SimoneB, did you just buy them>
<SimoneB> yes
<SimoneB> 30 minutes ago or so
<beuno> so, we're having some issues with the file sync service at the moment, it should be fixed soon
<beuno> that may delay the download for a little bit
<beuno> do you see them in the web ui?
<SimoneB> oh... not that great for my first acquire through it...
<SimoneB> yes, in https://one.ubuntu.com/files i can see them
<SimoneB> s/acquire/purchase/
<beuno> SimoneB, right, so things should be back to normal in a bit, sorry about that
<SimoneB> ok, thank you
<beuno> karni, I haven't forgotten about the project and team, just fire-fighting at the moment
<karni> beuno: no problem, take your time Martin.
<karni> beuno: it's fine with me even if it's tomorrow or the day after :)
<beuno> karni, the more I wait, the more likely I am to forget!
<karni> beuno: no worries, I shall remind you :D
<lherrmann> Hi! Is there an issue with the server atm? I keep getting disconnected from U1 with an SSL error.
<lherrmann> ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<beuno> lherrmann, there is
<beuno> we are bringing it back up again
<lherrmann> okay. thanks! is there an ETA?
<beuno> lherrmann, hopefully another 15 minutes to go
<duffydack> is that the auth problem again
<beuno> yeap
<lherrmann> Okay! Carry on, then! ;)
<beuno> lherrmann, things are slowly coming back up
 * JamesTait waves at dazfuller
<dazfuller> Howdy
<JamesTait> Fancy seeing you here. :)
<dazfuller> Funny thing that :P
<JamesTait> You're not on IRC via the Galaxy are you?
<dazfuller> No, on the netbook
<dazfuller> good old xchat
<JamesTait> Ah, that makes typing a *lot* easier. :)
<dazfuller> very much so, despite how good swype is
<JamesTait> So, I'm just firing up a local instance that I can trash at will. :)
<dazfuller> must be nice to have so much power at your finger tips
<JamesTait> Heh. It's great fun, I can tell you that much.
<dazfuller> I'll just shut down my koans tabs
<JamesTait> So you're running Android 2.1u1 on a Samsung Galaxy S, and you selected Android/Android on https://one.ubuntu.com/phones
<dazfuller> that's the story so far
<JamesTait> And you're getting Credentials not satisfied?
 * JamesTait tries to think back to the mobile sign-up.
<dazfuller> after selecting the phone I get a new web page detailing syncml instructions and ... hang on I'll bring it up
<JamesTait> It's OK, I've got it here. :)
<JamesTait> It makes no mention of the streaming app whatsoever, does it?
<dazfuller> ... some details on installing "Ubuntu One Online Services"
<dazfuller> nope, none at all
<beuno> dazfuller, you have the mobile plan, right?
<dazfuller> good question, I'm unsure where I stand with the paid 50Gb plan
<beuno> dazfuller, you don't  :)
<dazfuller> that's a good start
<beuno> so that's why you would get a credentials with streaming
<beuno> you can sync contacts, like before
<beuno> but the new service is for the mobile plan
<beuno> I'd suggest moving away from the 50gb plan to 20-packs and mobile
<dazfuller> I'll have to go and set that up then
<JamesTait> That sounds like a good suggestion to me. ;)
<beuno> let me know if I can help
<dazfuller> Not sure about moving away from the 50Gb plan, I'm up to about 15Gb usage all ready
<dazfuller> to much data! ;)
<beuno> dazfuller, so pick up 1 or 2 20 packs
<beuno> that'll be 6 usd, plus 3 for the mobile plan
<beuno> you'll be paying less
<beuno> or, but the annual plans, and it's even less-er
<dazfuller> how could I argue with that :)
<dazfuller> I don't suppose you guys are looking at adding that as an option as part of the setup process?
<dazfuller> so if no mobile plan, click here to sign up
<beuno> yes
<dazfuller> cool
<beuno> we are  :)
<JamesTait> beuno, you're waaaay too fast for me. :)
<beuno> JamesTait, it's because I'm closer to the equator
<JamesTait> Haha! That must be it!
<dazfuller> thanks for the help guys
<dazfuller> JamesTait we'll have to catch up soon, in need of a sanity injection :)
<JamesTait> I can well imagine. :)
<JamesTait> Are you all sorted then?
<dazfuller> I will be, I'll sort out the account details tomorrow evening when I have more time and some coffee then I'll give it another go, figured it was something I was doing
<beuno> well, we are actually doing something wrong with not making it obvious
<JamesTait> It will be resolved. :)
<dazfuller> a small detail in a great system which has saved my ass on more than one occasion :)
<barry> beuno, joshuahoover any word on u1 outages?
<beuno> barry, should be up again
<barry> beuno: cool, thanks, trying...
<joshuahoover> barry: we're watching it closely to see how it behaves...i'm not updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status stating it's been fixed until it runs smoothly a while longer
<barry> joshuahoover: i'm still seeing "synchronization in progress..." hang for a long time
<joshuahoover> barry: ok, i'm not sure if this is related to the load of every client now connecting and syncing around the same time...checking...
<duanedesign> evening #ubuntuone
<barry> joshuahoover: ;) it's kind of been like this for me all day
<joshuahoover> barry: yeah, sorry about that...we've been fighting some instability with our servers today but it seemed intermittent until more recently
<joshuahoover> barry: i'm told that it will take a while for syncing to process right now
<barry> joshuahoover: no worries, i'll let it run during dinner and see what happens
<barry> thanks!
<joshuahoover> barry: thank you! :)
<duffydack> seems ok
<duffydack> god bless my indicator
<duffydack> would not have a clue otherwise
<jeroen-> sync is very slow,
<duanedesign> hello jeroen-
<jeroen-> hello
<jeroen-> its 0 - 500 bytes/s
<duanedesign> jeroen-: there were some issues earlier today. Thiongs are just now getting back to normal
<jeroen-> duanedesign:  ok thanks for the info
<duanedesign> jeroen- it is probablly due to everyones client now connecting
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> aquarius: nice blog post today re:zeitgeist/couchdb
<aquarius> duanedesign, thanks. :)
<aquarius> was a fun thing to hack on
<duanedesign> aquarius: i saw the blueprint for UDS yesterday. Was excited to see some goodies to digest on the topic already.
<aquarius> which blueprint? the zeitgeist one?
<aquarius> I'm pretty excited about all of them ;-)
<duanedesign> aquarius: heh, right. I don't think i have even gotten the chance to go through all the BP
<aquarius> :)
<duanedesign> other-ubuntuone-n-zeitgeist-integration
<duanedesign> :)
<aquarius> I need to go through them and update the descriptions for a couple, before joshuahoover shouts at me :P
<aquarius> the zeitgeist one will be quite cool
<duanedesign> aquarius: definetly. I have always liked zeitgeist and had an interest in it since i first read abbout it
 * ajmitch should register for remote attendance
<aquarius> duanedesign, storing all U1 events in zeitgeist is only the first step in the plan to be more transparent about what U1 is doing on your machine :)
#ubuntuone 2010-10-21
<barry> joshuahoover: good news and bad news.  looks like file sync'ing is working now, but notes sync seem kind of broken
<duanedesign> aquarius: i can already imagine the possobilities. I just dropped the desktopcouch_gateway.py in the extensions folder and restarted zeitgeist. Looking at the results now :)
<aquarius> :)
<joshuahoover> barry: how is notes sync broken for you?
<aquarius> remember! it is a fun hack project. Beware that there might be bugs with it :)
<duanedesign> ;)
<barry> joshuahoover: the one.ubuntu.com notes look correct for one machine, but the other machine is out of date with that even though "synchronize notes" appears to complete successfully
<joshuahoover> barry: hmmm...ok, i'm about to pack up for the day...can you send a support request to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com and attach logs by syncing notes on both machines following these instructions? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Notes%20%28Tomboy%29
<barry> joshuahoover: will do, and have a good evening
<joshuahoover> barry: you too :)
<ubuN3wb3> hello world#i need a bit assist cuz cant connect with my wifi stick "wg111v2"
<freshleafmedia> honk
<commodoor> rye, i saw the update for U1, but it it isn't working do i have to revert the changes that i made in "ubuntu-launch" ?
<rye> commodoor, it includes that change
<rye> freshleafmedia, hi!
<commodoor> rye, ok my U1 still isn't connecting and a friend of mine has the same issue
<rye> commodoor, hm, api slaves are now ok, what's the u1sdtool --status ?
<freshleafmedia> Hi Rye. I have been told you guys might be able to help me with ubuntu single sign on intergration?
<commodoor> Oops, an error ocurred:
<commodoor> Traceback (most recent call last):
<commodoor> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<rye> commodoor, ok, could you please pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<commodoor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/517343/
<rye> freshleafmedia, i believe you will want to talk to beuno about the integration
<freshleafmedia> we maintain linaro.org and have been asked to intergrate this into a forum we have running on the site.
<freshleafmedia> rye, thanks.
<rye> freshleafmedia, once beuno shows up I will ask him to assist you
<freshleafmedia> rye, thanks
<commodoor> rye, sorry i wasn't behind pc, but there isn't much in log
<rye> commodoor, what's the latest State ?
<commodoor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/517343/
<commodoor> service is not running
<rye> commodoor, is ps auxw | grep [u]buntuone-syncdaemon showing anything ?
<duanedesign> morning al
<duanedesign> or , all
<duanedesign> :)
<commodoor> rye, yes
<commodoor> duanedesign, morning (it's evening here now :P)
<rye> commodoor, okay, is there any records in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<rye> *are
<commodoor> rye, it doesn't exist
<rye> commodoor, according to top, is ubuntuone-syncdaemon using any resources?
<commodoor> 1000      4271  0.0  0.0   4028   752 pts/0    S+   12:54   0:00 grep --color=auto ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<rye> commodoor, that's grep, not ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<commodoor> when i use the grep it doesn';t show anything
<commodoor> rye, from ps aux it doesn't give any output
<rye> commodoor, 2010-10-21 12:30:00,680 - how old is that record in your syncdaemon.log file?
<commodoor> it's from today, i just noticed that the log is empty
<commodoor> rye, how can i turn debug-log on?
<rye> commodoor, well, let's try running it all directly - /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<commodoor> rye, ok
<rye> commodoor, I am extremely curious about any exception this can print
<commodoor> rye, 2010-10-21 13:03:54,645 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - loading updated metadata
<rye> commodoor, and nothing else?
<commodoor> rye, no
<rye> commodoor, ok, is ubuntuone-syncdaemon now in the top ?
<commodoor> oh, it's checking local files ow
<commodoor> *now
<commodoor> rye, ok log file is full now
<commodoor> rye, pastebin?
<rye> commodoor, yup
<commodoor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/517358/
<commodoor> rye, brb
<rye> commodoor, whenever you come back, could you please run find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -type d -empty | wc -l
<commodoor> rye, im back, i'm at school so the teacher called me
<rye> commodoor, atm syncdaemon appears to be working fine
<commodoor> rye, U1 is connected right now
<commodoor> rye, when i use your command i get, .... is a folder
<rye> commodoor, "find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -type d -empty | wc -l" ?
<rye> commodoor, that searches for empty folders in syncdaemon directories - they are useless but take more time to startup
<commodoor> rye, it returns -> 1713
<commodoor> rye, does this mean 1713 empty folders?
<rye> commodoor, wow, ok,  find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm -type d -empty | wc -l
<commodoor> rye, returns -> 436
<rye> commodoor, yes, 1713 empty folders that get scanned on startup. They are left after a bunch of data has been removed. Metadata files were removed but parent folders stayed
<commodoor> rye, wow so many empty folders. if i clean them would it start faster?
<rye> commodoor, could you please re-check with fsm folders?
<commodoor> rye, 436
<rye> commodoor, okay, then it has 1277 in trash dirs. Ok, let's clean them up. FIrst of all, shutdown syncdaemon so that it won't be disturbed by metadata folder changes
<commodoor> rye, done
<rye> commodoor, ok, now the surgeon part - find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm -type d -empty -delete
<rye> commodoor, and then find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash -type d -empty -delete
<rye> commodoor, afterwards please re-run  find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -type d -empty | wc -l
<commodoor> rye, 458 :s
<rye> commodoor, well, ok, let's do ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -type d -empty -delete
<commodoor> rye, returns -> ... is a folder
<rye> commodoor, ok, "find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -type d -empty -delete"
<commodoor> rye, ok it's now 0
<rye> commodoor, ok, right now it will start fast, since most of metadata is in disk cache, but let's check whether it starts - u1sdtool --start
<commodoor> rye, ok it says "ready to connect"
<commodoor> rye, it was faster
<commodoor> rye, thnx
<rye> commodoor, i believe you have 8k files - find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -type f | wc -l - that would still be taking more time than we would like but I've been promised startup performance will be fixed during this cycle
<commodoor> rye, lol lost connection
<rye> commodoor, hm, why?
<commodoor> rye, the next command returns 16456
<commodoor> rye, i'm on school network and it doesn't ubuntu, all my friends wth ubuntu have this issue
<commodoor> *doesn't trust ubuntu
<rye> commodoor, ok... i feel that .old items are also kept there, hm, let me check on this.
<rye> commodoor, re "trust ubuntu" is that happening with Ubuntu One client only or other applications suffer network loss too?
<commodoor> rye, i loose connection with wifi i have to reconnect with AP
<commodoor> rye, this is the error (for wifi)> Oct 21 14:01:31 IRON wpa_supplicant[1360]: Association request to the driver failed
<rye> commodoor, and what's the device - lspci | grep -i 'wireless'
<commodoor> rye, returns nothing
<rye> commodoor, well, is that a pci/pci-e card or usb?
<commodoor> rye, ubuntu sees my wifi as eth1, it's built in broadcom
<rye> commodoor, is it using ndiswrapper or reverse-engineered bc43 ?
<commodoor> STA Braodcom
<commodoor> rye, thnx for everything im off, see you again
<rye> commodoor, okay, see you later, will ask about .old files to see how we can speed up sd once again
<commodoor> rye, ok thnx
<commodoor> bye all
<Chipakeitor> rodrigo_: could you drag mandel in here?
<beuno> I wish IRC was more like mumble
<rodrigo_> Chipakeitor, he's gone from irc
<rodrigo_> will do as soon as he comes back
<Chipakeitor> bummr
<Chipakeitor> ok. looks like i have to reboot, anyway
<Chipakeitor> ah, joy
<Chipakeitor> woo! it works!
<Chipakeitor> ok, off to mumble
<mandel> rodrigo_ ong
<mandel> pong*
<beuno> kklimonda_, ping
<beuno> karni, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files
<karni> beuno: I saw you set up the team on lp.
<beuno> which branch should I push up?
<karni> beuno: just a sec
<kklimonda_> beuno: pong
<karni> beuno: https://launchpad.net/androidu1/0.x as stable. it's still missing the build script, I'm on it. (I used eclipse for that)
<beuno> kklimonda_, hi!   I'm looking into your missing music files
<beuno> I finally compiled a few cases, and I think I got it figured out
<beuno> can you tell me one of the songs that is missing?
<kklimonda_> beuno: Iron Maiden - Fear of The Dark (1998 Digital Remaster) from the Fear of The Dark album
<beuno> kklimonda_, name of the file?
<beuno> kklimonda_, thanks, I'll push uup
<kklimonda_> beuno: Fear Of The Dark (1998 Digital Remaster).mp3
<beuno> kklimonda_, thanks, I'll get back to you in a bit  :)
<beuno> kklimonda_, ok, so we know what the problem is!  \o/
<kklimonda_> beuno: great, what is the problem? :)
<beuno> will start putting together a fix, and will ping you when things should be back to normal
<beuno> kklimonda_, mimetypes aren't being properly stored in the server
<beuno> kklimonda_, still around>
<beuno> ?
<duanedesign> hello beuno
<beuno> hiya duanedesign
<duanedesign> off for lunch. Everyone have a great day :)
<beuno> duanedesign, enjoy
<kklimonda_> beuno: yes but I'm a little busy.
<kklimonda_> beuno: when I acess getAlbumList.view I get 500 error ;)
<barry> joshuahoover: hi again!  would now be a good time to investigate my notes syncing issue?
<beuno> kklimonda_, how id you copy yuor files?
<beuno> rsync?
<beuno> just copy and paste in nautilus?
<kklimonda_> beuno: the fear of the dark song I've bought from U1MS
<beuno> interesting
<beuno> kklimonda_, oh-oh
<beuno> yes
<joshuahoover> barry: hi, did you send the log files? i'll have to take a look and then go from there
<barry> joshuahoover: ah, i didn't.  remind me of the instructions page again
<joshuahoover> barry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Notes%20%28Tomboy%29 do that on both computers
<barry> gotcha, thanks
<barry> joshuahoover: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/664705
<ubot4`> barry: Error: Bug #664705 is private.
<joshuahoover> barry: thanks, taking a look
<joshuahoover> barry: we're going to have to dig into this...i don't know enough about how notes sync works and am trying to get someone else to look into it so we can get to the bottom of it
<barry> joshuahoover: cool thanks.  happy to help debug anything.  going afk for a little bit tho
<CardinalFang> karni, hi hi.
<karni> CardinalFang: hello CardinalFang  ^ ^
<karni> CardinalFang: you heard the news? AndroidU1 will become Ubuntu One Files for Android, and we'll be working on it together!
<CardinalFang> Yes!  Yay!
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm very happy
<karni> CardinalFang: we'll be pushing AndroidU1 as stable trunk of ubuntuone-android-files
<CardinalFang> I'm toying with it now.   I need the oauth jar, and I don't see one online.
<karni> CardinalFang: however I reserved ~1 month time to rewrite the app with new backend (delta/generations) and support for UDFs
<karni> CardinalFang: right! today I was fighting ant script to build that
<karni> CardinalFang: I used maven to fetch those
<karni> CardinalFang: how can I give them to you?
<karni> CardinalFang: it's so lame, I'm sorry. but I told beuno we can expect ppl hating me for that ;D (That it doesn't build)
<CardinalFang> It's no problem.  I think I have it nearly licked.
<karni> CardinalFang: I was using eclipse, that's why it's not so obviuos how to compile that
<CardinalFang> defeated.
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<CardinalFang> I'll push up what I have.
<karni> CardinalFang: yay!
<beuno> kklimonda_, lp:~ubuntuone-android-hackers/ubuntuone-android-files/trunk and lp:~ubuntuone-android-hackers/ubuntuone-android-files/experimental are ready to go
<karni> CardinalFang: awesome. how did you do that? ant or maven?
<beuno> and yes, I can be to blame for anything gone wrong  :)
<karni> beuno: hhehhehe
 * karni is a happy coder, ashamed of missing build script
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm using ant only, and I branched from  lp:ubuntuone-android-files .  I don't know if that's right.
<karni> CardinalFang: that's perfect!
<karni> CardinalFang: can I pull it now?
<karni> CardinalFang: will you propose merge now or how does it work now?
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: ↑ I'd love to learn that
<CardinalFang> karni, in a few seconds,  lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup
<karni> CardinalFang: \o/
<CardinalFang> karni, if I have the jar file for oauth, I can add it to the project and push that.
<karni> CardinalFang: should I mail it to you ;D ?
<CardinalFang> karni, sure.
 * karni bumps his head against the wall
<CardinalFang> One day, we should write a file-sharing system.
<karni> CardinalFang: plz send me your mail on priv
<CardinalFang> karni, chad@canonical.com
<karni> CardinalFang: that's kinda already in Ubuntu, isn't it :)
<karni> ok, mailing
<CardinalFang> karni, :)
<karni> CardinalFang: btw did you check under /lib folder ?
<karni> CardinalFang: they are in my bzr branch, so they should be there..
<karni> o oh
<karni> they are not
<karni> I mean, oauth. you're right.
<karni> I'm sorry, gimme 1"
 * karni fires Eclipse to find the dependency
<karni> CardinalFang: you'll need top two from http://code.google.com/p/oauth-signpost/downloads/list
<karni> CardinalFang: that's for Ubuntu SSO related stuff. however, the protocol by default (ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol) used different OAuth jar, and I think you might need that, too
<CardinalFang> "import net.oauth.OAuthException",  not found
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, so I was right. you need two more, just a sec.
<karni> CardinalFang: we can talk about why we use 4 of those, if you like. I'll happily share my thoughts.
<karni> CardinalFang: you've got mail.
<karni> CardinalFang: let me know if it's sufficient.
<CardinalFang> karni, Thunderbird is wonky, and I must go.
<karni> CardinalFang: oh
<karni> CardinalFang: see you tomorrow then?
<CardinalFang> I'll be here in ~14 hours
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll poke you to ask how the build went :)
<karni> CardinalFang: great :) same here (~16 hours)
<karni> CardinalFang: take care :)
<rye> Global announcement: We have an ongoing service outage that impacts File sync and Music Streaming. This is being worked on as we speak.
<CardinalFang> karni, ah, received them and updated branch.  Now needs protobuffer jar.
<karni> CardinalFang: oh :3 ok!
<karni> CardinalFang: that's dependency from the protocol stuff. understood. will mail you (as I understand, you were leaving)
<karni> CardinalFang: mailed
<karni> CardinalFang: if you're still here - sorry, that's still not it. I used maven to build all deps, now I have to pull them from the maven repo, and that's kinda clumsy. will mail you again
<karni> ok, done.
 * karni is considering using maven instead of ant if it's so much simpler to get deps automatically
<duffydack> did that iphone app ever get made?
<beuno> it did
<beuno> it's up on the store
<duffydack> th
<duffydack> thx...
<karni> verterok: hi :) it's mkarnicki here. can I put storageprotocol as a dependency in pom.xml for maven (I'm trying to use it for AndroidU1) or I have to direct maven directly to that jar?
<verterok> karni: hi
<karni> verterok: :)
<verterok> karni: no, just put the dependency in the pom
<verterok> karni: it will not download the jar as isn't published anywhere
<verterok> karni: but maven will pick it from your local maven repository
<karni> verterok: I see
<karni> verterok: if somebodys missing that file (say, they want to compile AndroidU1), what should they do then?
<verterok> karni: in order to that ^ to happen you first need to run: 'mvn install' in the storageprotocol branch ;)
<karni> aha!
<karni> verterok: thanks :)
<verterok> karni: I'm finishing the last bits of generations support
<karni> verterok: that's great news :)
<verterok> karni: I plan to create the project before Friday, and will read how to upload the storageprotocol to the main maven repository
<karni> verterok: great
<verterok> karni: once we have that, there will be no need to manually install the protocol in your local repositry :)
<karni> verterok: that's neat :)
<verterok> but that's the easiest way to get started ATM
<karni> verterok: I just pulled the storageprotocol branch, and I got some errors
<karni> such as
<karni> /home/mike/src/android/ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol/src/main/java/com/ubuntuone/storageprotocol/request/GetDelta.java:[232,9] cannot find symbol
<karni> symbol  : class DeltaEnd
<karni> verterok: am I missing something?
<karni> verterok: I did: bzr pull
<verterok> karni: newer ubuntuone-storage-protocol :)
<karni> verterok: ;D
<karni> verterok: could you tell me the branch :) ?
<verterok> karni: just use trunk, lp:ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<karni> verterok: that is, if I got it right
<karni> ok
<verterok> karni: or you can use the maverick version
<karni> verterok: any major difference?
<verterok> karni: lp:ubuntuone-storage-protocol/stable-1-4
<karni> verterok: thank you
<verterok> karni: the stable-1-4 is "stable" trunk might start chaging during the cycle
<karni> verterok: fetching it right now :)
<verterok> karni: then point mv to that storage protocol in order to build the java stuff
<karni> verterok: I'm happy I'm almost there with having maven to build AU1
<verterok> karni: cool!
<karni> verterok: so that other guys can easily compile it
<verterok> yes,that's awesome
<karni> verterok: thank you :)
<karni> verterok: would you be so kind, and rescue me with last hint how to tell maven that I've got the new version of the protocol :D
<karni> verterok: it's funny, i'm compiling au1, which depends on u1-java-sp, which depends on u1-sp
<verterok> :)
<karni> verterok: i guess it'll be much easier on friday ;)
<verterok> karni: mvn compile -Dstorageprotocol=$HOME/projects/ubuntuone-storageprotocol-branch
<karni> =) thanky ou
<verterok> karni: it will be the same :/
<karni> *thank you!
<karni> verterok: hahaha ok then! I'll note that down!
<verterok> karni: I need to learn how to upload stuff to the central maven repo :/
<karni> verterok: you're my hero anyway, at all times
<verterok> haha
<verterok> :)
<karni> :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<karni> verterok: during compilation of u1-sp-stable-1-4 I got loads of errors such as
<karni> /home/mike/src/android/target/generated-sources/com/ubuntuone/storageprotocol/DirectoryContentProtocol.java:[210,36] incompatible types
<karni> found   : com.ubuntuone.storageprotocol.DirectoryContentProtocol.DirectoryEntry.Builder
<karni> required: boolean
<karni> verterok: and I remember that typecasting was sufficient to work that around
<karni> verterok: is it my java compiler screwing up or something?
<karni> verterok: javac 1.6.0_18
<verterok> karni: [INFO] BUILD SUCCESSFUL
<verterok> karni: something else is going on
<karni> hmm
<verterok> karni: mvn clean; then compile
<karni> verterok: I'm on it! :)
<karni> verterok: I'll start fresh, from scratch, and let you know.
<verterok> karni: same error?
<karni> verterok: maybe I've got some garbled data, old cache, etc. it didn't want to clean, complained about pom.xml missing although its there. let me try from scratch.
<karni> verterok: first I do: bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-storage-protocol/stable-1-4 u1-sp right?
<verterok> yes
<karni> ok, doing that
<verterok> karni: then, cd /path/to/java-storageprotocol
<karni> i'll pull that now, too
<karni> so it's: bzr branch lp:~verterok/+junk/ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol u1-java-sp
<karni> got it
<karni> cd into u1-java-sp
<karni> verterok: now: mvn compile -Dstorageprotocol=$HOME/properpath/u1-sp
<karni> verterok: right?
<karni> verterok: \o/ !!
<verterok> yes
<karni> you're my savior (spelled correctly ;d ?)
<karni> now that i've got u1-java-sp compiled, i pull androidu1
<karni> now I paste my lovely, brand new pom.xml into androidu1 branch folder
<karni> verterok: I have compiled and packaged u1-java-sp. how to tell pom.xml from androidu1 to include storageprotocol-1.1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar as dependency?
<karni> verterok: I know it must be terribly easy for you, sorry for asking that question.
<verterok> karni: can you pastebin the pom?
<karni> verterok: I will. paste.ubuntu complains o_O just a sec
#ubuntuone 2010-10-22
<karni> verterok: paste.ubuntu complains about me pasting "PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed" :/
<karni> verterok: I'll just up that to Ubuntu One
<karni> verterok:
<karni> verterok:
<karni> omg sorry..
<karni> http://ubuntuone.com/p/LXf/
<karni> wrong clipboard
<verterok> karni: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/517743/ in the dependencies section
<karni> found json-simple dependency to put in pom.xml :)
<karni> verterok: looks simple ^_^ maven is clever o_O
<verterok> karni: there is no need to include:protobuf-java, netty and oauth-consumer in androidu1, it should inherit those from java-storageprotocol
<karni> verterok: I see :)
<karni> verterok: cannot find symbol  : class QueryItem -- sounds like maven not seeing storageprotocol-1.1.0 snapshot jar, doesn't it?
<karni> under 1 folder u1, I've got: u1-sp, u1-java-sp and u1-af (AndroidU1). in pom.xml under u1-af I have added that dependency you told me
<karni> verterok: I'm sorry.. I editted wrong pom.xml :<
<karni> I must be a headache.
<verterok> karni: also, remember to run: mvn install -Dstorageprotocol... in u1-java-sp
<karni> verterok: yes :) thank you. I managed to manually install missing signpost oauth artifact (it's not in the repos, and that's strage. but that's working now).
<karni> verterok: lovely !!! I'm only missing 1 artifact, json-simple, but I'll handle that myself. I'll report when it's working ^ ^
<karni> verterok: I'll be going now, we had great progress with that script :) just one artifact missing. thank you for your help today!
<karni> verterok: one last thing before I go. clearly it's mavens plugin fault ;) it says "package org.json does not exist" while it is documented to exist ;) http://goo.gl/tBD1 - I'll have a look at that tomorrow. good night
<seacaptain> hi there, i just created an account on ubuntu one, free account, and it says my storage is full, but i haven't uploaded anything. is this a known issue?
<karni> good day everyone
<karni> aquarius: hi :) I have chosen Maven as build manager for Ubuntu One Files for Android, written the neccessary xml and compile instructions. I'm currently testing them inside-out.
<aquarius> karni, heya!
<aquarius> karni, I know nothing at all about maven; I've only ever used ant. :)
<karni> aquarius: you'll like it. it fetches dependencies automatically. verterk used it for ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol builds.
<aquarius> are there lots of dependencies then?
<karni> aquarius: I wanted to learn ant, but maven is much newer software, and it's easier to prepare the build. especially that we use 3 projects from launchpad
<karni> aquarius: quite a few, let me see
<karni> aquarius: android itself, storage protocol, two oauth sign post deps, json, net.oauth, soon: junit, mockit
<aquarius> blimey
<karni> aquarius: plus, we don't need them in the project tree
<karni> aquarius: anyone can download them (automagically) with maven to their local repo (on hdd ;) )
<karni> aquarius: also, that's why builds with maven can share jars among different projects.
<aquarius> gotcha
<karni> aquarius: I'll probably manage to bzr push today :)
<aquarius> winner!
<karni> aquarius: plus, if we want to update one or more dependencies, it's just text in pom.xml instead of substituting jar files with new versions in bzr tree. that's neat.
<aquarius> it is!
<aquarius> as long as whoever hosts the versions of the dependencies we depend on doesn't take them away :)
<karni> aquarius: they're in maven repositories. I'm pretty sure they're safe there (people can also upload new versions themselves - verterok will upload storage protocol jar there :) )
 * karni installs 10.04 in vbox to check build instructions ;)
<karni> there's a problem with Guest Additions in VirtualBox on Maverick. too bad :<
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello karni
<duanedesign> karni: i heard (read) the good news about your project :)
<duanedesign> \o/
<karni> duanedesign: \o/ indeed :)
<duanedesign> karni: good work
<karni> duanedesign: thank you. I hope you'll say the same thing in ~1 month time, I'll be pushing myself now to refactor major parts of the code (to support generations, UDFs, etc
<karni> I wrote maven pom.xml file to make it easy to compile the project, but theres kind of one problem still, so I'm working on it
<karni> thank God I have something to work on it, todays lectures are terribly boring
<duanedesign> karni: what is the Launchpad Project now?
<karni> duanedesign: lp:ubuntuone-android-files
<karni> duanedesign: it's still missing complete build script
<karni> duanedesign: should be there today.
<duanedesign> perfect, exactly what i wanted :)
<karni> :)
<duanedesign> karni: well i am working on playing around with zeitgeist this morning
<karni> duanedesign: neat :) I heard many good words about zeitgeist, but never used it
<karni> duanedesign: sorry, got disconnected
<karni> crappy connection :/
<karni> duanedesign: what will you be hacking on exactly :) ?
<duanedesign> karni: i am working on a plugin for the Gnome Activity journal
<karni> duanedesign: sounds interesting
<CardinalFang> karni, j0!
<karni> hi CardinalFang :)
<karni> CardinalFang: I have a maven build script ready
<karni> CardinalFang: it fetches dependencies automatically
<CardinalFang> Rock!
<karni> CardinalFang: I've got instructions ready also
<karni> CardinalFang: however, they work on my PC but not in vbox that I tested them in o_O
<karni> CardinalFang: I shall push it and you could tell me if it works for you
<CardinalFang> Ready.
<karni> CardinalFang: if that's finde with you
<karni> ok, gimme a sec to push that
<karni> CardinalFang: actually, give me a minute :) I'll ping you
<karni> CardinalFang: how should I push it? bzr push lp:~mkarnicki/some_name ?
<duanedesign> .15
<CardinalFang> karni,   lp:~  USERNAME  /   PROJECTNAME  /  BRANCHNAME
<karni> CardinalFang: thank you :)
<CardinalFang> karni, username and project name are predetermined.  Branch name is your decision.
<karni> CardinalFang: lp:~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/maven-build
<karni> CardinalFang: you'll find build instructions in u1files-hacking.txt file
<karni> CardinalFang: maven can look a bit overhead, but it's a really neat system. let me know how it went.
<CardinalFang> Notice, now    https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files
<CardinalFang> With the project in the branch path, the branch shows up under the project listing.
 * CardinalFang hugs launchpad
<psypher246> honk anyone home?
<karni> CardinalFang: right. but I chose a poor branch name ;)
<duanedesign> hello psypher246
<psypher246> hey duanedesign
<karni> CardinalFang: I chould have named it build-setup-maven
<psypher246> quick question, if I want to suggest a feature for ubuntuone music smartphone streaming service, where do I go?
<CardinalFang> psypher246, thanks!  I say file a bug, and we'll classify it "wishlist".
<rye> psypher246, hi!
<CardinalFang> psypher246,   http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music/  ?
<karni> CardinalFang: lp:~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup-maven (I'm learning on mistakes, gave it better name. will remove the first branch. ok?)
<CardinalFang> urbanape, does  "ubuntuone-ios-client" cover all of ubuntu one, or only music?
<CardinalFang> urbanape, I'm linking a wishlist bug, as I suspect it affects more than the android music client.  It may be invalid on IOS.
<CardinalFang> karni, okay.
<karni> CardinalFang: deleting.
<CardinalFang> karni, let be give you a good bazaar setip, too.   ...
<karni> CardinalFang: any hits are appreciated :)
<CardinalFang> karni,   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/518011/
<karni> CardinalFang: nice! thank you, will apply that
<CardinalFang> karni, with that, you get GPG sigs mandated, some email address set (if not default), and "bzr push" will push to right location, using current branch name.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll also add compilaction of that one .aidl file (used for IPC with the Service), it's just few lines of pom.xml
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, that's really nice :) I'm happy you pasted that
<karni> CardinalFang: using that setup, I suppose I later push: bzr push branch-name ? and it'll append that.
<CardinalFang> karni,  just "bzr push"
<karni> CardinalFang: how will it know the branch name?
<CardinalFang> Whatever the directory name is will be appended.
<karni> ah
<karni> thanks
<CardinalFang> karni, you can still set it explicitly, if you don't like the name and don't want to "mv" it locally.
<karni> CardinalFang: uhum :)
<CardinalFang>                         <path>/home/mike/sdk/android-sdk</path>  ?
<karni> CardinalFang: whenever you find time, let me know if you had success with maven
<karni> oops
<karni> ;3
<karni> $HOME/android-sdk-folder
<karni> I should pull that from the properties file..
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm on a kinda busy lecture, I'll fix that soon. sorry
<CardinalFang> karni, okay.
<karni> CardinalFang: lp:~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup-maven (mvn compile -Dandroidsdk=/path/to/sdk) - when I know how to pull that from .properties files, I'll put it there :)
<karni> CardinalFang: on friday verterok will put storageprotocol jar in maven repos, so the pre-compilation setup will be shorter/easier
<CardinalFang> $ sudo apt-get install maven2    #  ...  94 packages to install
 * CardinalFang horks.
<karni> CardinalFang: verterok uses maven to build ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol - he's kind of my mentor ;)
<karni> CardinalFang: maven is a much more smarter and flexible ant..
<karni> CardinalFang: but I don't feel strength to defend it much, it's new to me, too.
<CardinalFang> verterok is probably traveling, too.
<karni> CardinalFang: travelling? what do you mean?
<CardinalFang> groovy, libnetbeans-cvsclient-java, velovity, antlr...  wow.
<karni> maven's kinda powerful.. I know we don't need so much power. but we don't need those jars in the branch. plus, if we want to update some deps, we just update pom.xml file
<karni> CardinalFang: maybe ant is better..
<karni> (for such small project)
<CardinalFang> karni, There's a Ubuntu summit starting Monday.  I'm guessing he's going.
<karni> CardinalFang: oh right..
 * karni forgot
<JamesTait> karni: Hi. :)
<karni> JamesTait: hi James :)
<CardinalFang> Wow, my "summon verterok" spell worked!
<karni> hi verterok :)
<karni> CardinalFang: haha
<verterok> CardinalFang, karni: hi
<karni> verterok: CardinalFang is a bit unhappy with me using maven for Ubuntu One Files for Android ;)
<JamesTait> karni: I wasn't going to mention it, since I thought you've put a lot of effort into getting maven working, but *if* it causes problems, might Ant+Ivy be a possibility?
 * karni chuckles
<CardinalFang> verterok, I was moaning about how large and spidery the maven2 dependency tree is.
<verterok> CardinalFang: maven2 dependency tree? to install maven2?
<CardinalFang> $ sudo apt-get install maven2    #  ...  94 packages to install
<karni> JamesTait: mavens working for me. if you have it, I'd be happy if you could test it lp:~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup-maven
 * karni doesn't know Ivy, but that's not a problem
<JamesTait> If maven is working for us, I'm all for it - I'm not looking to fix something that's not broken.
<karni> JamesTait: :)
<verterok> CardinalFang: if you go with the package route, yes the dependencies sucks...I used to just install maven in /opt from the tarball
<karni> JamesTait: I'm just having CardinalFang test the build with maven
<verterok> CardinalFang: there are stuff in there that's isn't needed, like all the gc4j stuff :/
<CardinalFang> groovy, libnetbeans-cvsclient-java, velovity, antlr...
<JamesTait> karni: Cool. :) Keep up the good work!
<CardinalFang> I am no expert at all, but ant worked, is recommended and supported by Android SDK, and isn't large.
<karni> JamesTait: thank you :) perhaps you have time to testdrive if it builds? (or did you just do that so fast?)
<verterok> CardinalFang: the main issue with ant, is dependencies of the project
 * CardinalFang writes a 4-line shell script.
<JamesTait> karni: I will do exactly that.
<verterok> CardinalFang: some people endup committing the har files in the branch
<karni> JamesTait: thank you!
<verterok> and bzr cries
<verterok> s/har/jar/
<CardinalFang> verterok, I added bzrignore lines for libs/ too
<CardinalFang> ...and gen/  .
<karni> CardinalFang: so someone who pulls the code would have to download jars on their own?
<CardinalFang> karni, they could run the file "setup".  This assumes a Unix, of course.
<karni> CardinalFang: I might not have understood
<karni> CardinalFang: ah, and that would pull the jars
<verterok> CardinalFang: sure :) but then you need a .bat file for windows and probably a slightly different one for osx because there is no wget :p
<verterok> CardinalFang: believe I've been there :)
 * karni laughs at osx for not having wget
<karni> verterok: CardinalFang: you guys are much more proficient in that stuff. I'll go for whatever you settle :) however, we'll still need maven to build fresh jars of storageprotocol whenever there's new bzr push
<karni> push of storage protocol, naturally.
<verterok> karni: pushed revno 34 of java-storageprotocol, I still need to test this stuff with the real server
<verterok> karni: just some more generations support, and tests
<karni> verterok: thank you
<verterok> CardinalFang: also, the java storage-protocol is already using maven :/
<verterok> CardinalFang: and it's quite cool what hudson does with it ;)
<CardinalFang> karni, verterok, I don't want to get bogged down.  I don't care a whit about the build system, really.  I'm trying to add a feature to the code is all, and I need to build.  "ant" does it right now on my machine, so I will build and push up this code and someone can merge what is useful.
<verterok> CardinalFang: ok, I was trying to point out some of the benefits, e.g: http://steppenwolf.selfip.net/hudson/job/java-storageprotocol/
<karni> CardinalFang: we can have two build systems, no? maven will just pull any updates of jars
<JamesTait> CardinalFang: I'm with you - go with what works best. :)
<karni> verterok: CardinalFang: sorry, my laptop went to sleep by accident
<verterok> CardinalFang: sure, use whatever it works better for you
<karni> CardinalFang: I have nothing against jars in the bzr branch
<karni> CardinalFang: aquarius also used ant script for u1-contacts android app, and it was neat
<karni> we just had much more deps, and maven made handling that easy.
<CardinalFang> karni, it was the Android SDK, really, not aquarius.
<karni> CardinalFang: arg, right xD
<karni> CardinalFang: will we have those dependencies in bzr branch then?
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll happily learn ant, especially that it indeed is android-sdk choice
<karni> CardinalFang: I can update branch with new storageprotocol build whenever neccessary - just tell me how will the "setup" file/script work
<CardinalFang> karni, don't sweat.  Let me see what I can do in the next hour or so.
<karni> CardinalFang: aquarius and beuno already know I do sweat. I'm all over the place trying not to look stupid :D but that doesn't work out well for me heheh
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll head home and will be back online in <1 hour.
<CardinalFang> karni, okay.  See you.
<karni> bye!
<urbanape> CardinalFang: ubuntuone-ios-client is both the Contacts and Music apps on iOS.
<urbanape> ubuntuone-android-client covers the same (I believe) for Android
<CardinalFang> urbanape, they're separate.  ubuntuone-android-{contacts,music,files}
 * CardinalFang has dabbled in the first two a bit.  Is trying the final now.
<urbanape> k, cool. I created them as monolithic projects back when there was still the possibility they'd be monolithic clients.
<urbanape> So far, for iOS, we're just doing subprojects, basically
<urbanape> (two top-level directories in trunk)
<CardinalFang> urbanape, Got it.  I was only worried I wasn't linking bugs to the right place.  Grassy.
 * karni is back.
<karni> CardinalFang: if I can be of any help, let me know
<barry> joshuahoover: hi again!  any luck on that notes sync issue?
<joshuahoover> barry: rye is looking into it...it may take a while to dig into it as it's not immediately clear what is going on
<barry> joshuahoover, rye cool.  i am of course available for some realtime debugging :)
<rye> barry, could you please publish the screenshot of tomboy sync configuration panel from limelight or snowdog?
<barry> rye: let me switch to those machines and i'll ping you
<barry> rye: do you mean preferences -> synchronization?
<rye> barry, correct
<barry> rye: coming up...
<barry> rye: limelight screenshot attached to bug 664705
<ubot4`> barry: Bug 664705 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/664705 is private
<rye> barry, you are not using Ubuntu One :)
<rye> barry, are you syncing using the file system folder which is inside Ubuntu One folder?
<barry> rye: wtf? ;)  well, i definitely didn't set up anything differently on purpose
<rye> barry, you are now using Local Folder sync
<barry> rye: how odd that limelight is the one that matches one.ubuntu.com!  um, okay, what's the way to fix that?  (i'm checking snowdog)
<barry> rye: snowdog appears to be the same way.  i wonder how this happened
<rye> barry, hm
<barry> rye: did i stump you? :)
<rye> barry, well, yes, since gconf is definitely not under ubuntuone control. You might want to create backups of the files from ~/.local/share/tomboy, then disconnect tomboy from local file sync service and then select 'Ubuntu One' as the sync method
<barry> rye: okay, i'm pulled into something else for a bit, but i'll try this on snowdog in a little bit.  thanks
<rye> barry, sure, though I will set the bug report as invalid...
<barry> rye: k, thanks and sorry for the noise
<karni> JamesTait: did you have chance to try maven build perhaps?
<rye> barry, well, it is also useful, i will check this first before digging into the server-side :)
<JamesTait> karni: Just got all the branches created and pulling down maven right now.
<karni> JamesTait: if you ... oh. ok
<karni> JamesTait: you don't have to if it's a problem. we might eventually stick with Ant, but I'd be happy to know if
<karni> JamesTait: my maven challenged finished successfully - it builds for me :)
<karni> and I slept only 3hrs today to put that stuff together :D
<JamesTait> karni: The u1files-hacking.txt confused me a little, and I was busily hacking on something else, but I want to give this a try. :)
<karni> JamesTait: guess I could have done better writting it :(
<karni> JamesTait: yes well, I realised I suggest downloading 3 projects, while this text file/manula is already in one of them.. so you have one already downloaded
<karni> JamesTait: but I'm sure you'll figure it out.
<JamesTait> karni: I'll offer some more constructive criticism when I have a little more time, it just confused me slightly when it said "create this u1-af branch" when I'd just created the branch to get the file that said it. :)
<karni> JamesTait: take your time, you don't have to do it today or anything :)
<karni> JamesTait: recursive trick! :D
<JamesTait> karni: My brain doesn't deal with recursion very well this time on a Friday afternoon. :D
<karni> hahaha
<karni> mine either, probably that's why i made that mistake :)
<karni> JamesTait: I corrected the file so it makes sense ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/518091/ (I'll bzr push my branch now)
<JamesTait> karni: Oh cool, I'll step through it again then when it's done building. ;)
<karni> JamesTait: thank you :)
<JamesTait> Hmmm, I got a FATAL ERROR, Invalid SDK: Platform/API level 1.6 not available.
<JamesTait> I guess I need to look again at my Android SDK.
<karni> o_O
<JamesTait> You mind if I pick this up later this evening?
<karni> JamesTait: sure! take your time, no rush James
<JamesTait> Excellent.  I'll have more time then.
<karni> JamesTait: you can do that during weekend or whenever it fits you. thanks for checking.
<CardinalFang> karni, hi.  bzr branch lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup chad-build-setup
<CardinalFang> cd !$; ./setup && ant
<karni> CardinalFang: awesome, checking out! =)
<karni> CardinalFang: what was !$ in bash?
<karni> CardinalFang: small, clean, and fast. you're awesome :) you'll be even more awesome if you tell Ant to not name the apk by default Activity, but project name or something :)
<karni> CardinalFang: really nice :)
<CardinalFang> Ah, easy.
<CardinalFang> That's in the AndroidManifest.xml
<karni> Oh. I guess Eclipse gave me option to rename it right away.
<karni> CardinalFang: shouldn't it name it by application name or something? btw it's still set to AndroidU1 in AndroidManifest.xml, but that's cosmetics
<karni> CardinalFang: you might want to remove local.properties from bzr (at least that's what it says inside the file :) )
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm saying that only because I think that should be merged into stable :)
<CardinalFang> karni, I thought I did.
<karni> CardinalFang: I make a fresh bzr branch and downloaded it with the rest.
<karni> *I made
<barry> rye: earlier you said "then disconnect tomboy from local file sync service and then select 'Ubuntu One' as the sync method" but now i realize i don't know how to do that
<barry> rye: do i hit 'clear' under tomboy->preferences->synchronization?  then save?
<rye> barry, yup, hit clear, the select another sync method
<barry> rye: done.  i could see it synchronizing and renaming old notes.  then the tomboy went away (though ps still sees it).  i'll kill it and restart
<helo> i purchased an album in early august, and i can't find the files when i log in with my browser
<helo> i was previously able to log in with my browser and manually download the tracks
<helo> mmmm... bueno....
<CardinalFang> karni, my branch is updated.
<CardinalFang> Hopefully, stuff is rearranged and named better.
<karni> CardinalFang: nice! chad-build-setup?
<CardinalFang> "bzr pull" should get the one you already have updated.
<karni> yay
<CardinalFang> Er, in 20 seconds.
<karni> interrupted :D
<karni> I heard bzr is smart, shouldn't be a problem ;D
<karni> CardinalFang: should bzr pull remove the 'local.properties' file that I mentioned?
<CardinalFang> karni, "local.properties" *should* be a file that doesn't exist until ./setup is run.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll pull your clean branch then :)
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  You shouldn't have to.
<CardinalFang> rm local*
<karni> out of curiosity :) yes, it's not there when I bzr branched
<karni> oh.. I guess I could modify that README.txt already ;)
<karni> CardinalFang: perfect :)
<karni> CardinalFang: I guess you named the apk after the lp project title? (and I wanted to mention to beuno that ubuntuone-android-files -music and -contacts have inconsistent titles hehe)
 * karni chuckles
<karni> CardinalFang: great work!
<karni> CardinalFang: how do we propose merge? who/when should we do that?
<CardinalFang> I will in a moment.
<karni> CardinalFang: is it the programmer himself proposing merge when he's ready?
<karni> ok
<karni> aquarius: although I had maven script ready (with a bit of preparation - compile java storage protocol etc etc), we settled with ant and CardinalFang did great job with that one. jar dependencies are in place, and he'll propose a merge when he's ready (time for me to learn that :) ). setup is lovely: ./setup && ant
<aquarius> cool :)
<karni> aquarius: we'll build storage protocol with maven whenever neccessary, and update ubuntuone-android-files dependency
<karni> aquarius: with awesome help from CardinalFang , build script is ready :)
<karni> I mean, he's done all the Ant work.
<karni> :)
<CardinalFang> karni, if you have URLs for jars, We can remove some files in libs/ and add them to setup
<karni> CardinalFang: I think that's a good idea, lemme collect them
<iklow> hi! is there anything I can do to make synch faster? it's currently at about 1 metadata per 1-2 minutes and I like to go home sometime...
<iklow> on maverick, in case it matters
<rye> iklow, currently servers are working fine, could you please pastebin the output of grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<CardinalFang> karni, okay, proposed for merging.
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup/+merge/39163
 * karni opens
<iklow> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518151/ thanks
<karni> CardinalFang: do I have to 'Claim review' to make a code review?
<beuno> karni, no, just review
<beuno> claim is for more complex scenarios
<beuno> you can ignore it
<JamesTait> karni: Just so you know, my "FATAL ERROR" is (I think) because I don't have my SDK set up for Android 1.6. :)
<karni> beuno: oh. review = read code, check if all's good, and? leave a comment?
<karni> JamesTait: oh :) that's fine
<CardinalFang> karni, yes
<karni> CardinalFang: ok
<rye> iklow, ok, the amount of metadata to process is decreasing but in a very slow manner, checking from here - metadata was processed at 1md item per second. Where are you located?
<JamesTait> karni: I'll get that sorted later on and give it another whirl - unless (I haven't read scrollback) we've decided to go with ant, which seemed to be in discussion last time I looked.
<iklow> rye: germany, university network right now (soup/down should be fast)
<karni> JamesTait: yes, you can leave that. we're sticking with Ant, and I'll rebuild the protocol stuff with maven whenever neccessary.
<karni> JamesTait: thanks for support :)
<JamesTait> karni: No worries - thanks for your hard work. :)
<karni> JamesTait: and I today thank CardinalFang :)
<beuno> and I think all 3 of you are awesome
<CardinalFang> beuno, okay, now I can finally look at what you wanted.
<JamesTait> Dinner time.
<karni> CardinalFang: dude, that's some clean bash scripting =)
<beuno> CardinalFang, public files FTW
<CardinalFang> karni, bash?  Heck no, POSIX-compliant sh, yo.
<karni> CardinalFang: :D
<karni> CardinalFang: you're awesomer then awesome
<CardinalFang> Am not.
<karni> CardinalFang: seriously. I may have problems modifying build.xml for Ant, but I didn't even have that simple idea to write a clean script before. Guess I'll be getting to know my ways around :)
<karni> CardinalFang: line 78 of build.xml -- is that 1.5 target Android version? default.properties has target=android-7 which is 2.1
<karni> CardinalFang: oh ok.. thats probably javac version ;]
<karni> definitely.
<CardinalFang> karni, that may be completely wrong.  I stole that from the Android build so I could override the encoding.  Your name in the code caused problems.
<karni> CardinalFang: oh!
<karni> CardinalFang: I just compiled, I guess you worked that around :)
<CardinalFang> utf8 should have been default, but upstream had other plans.  :\
<karni> :S
<karni> CardinalFang: The code looks fine, the script is really neat. However when I run the app on HTC Hero 2.1-update1, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/518174/ which might be either due to something about dependencies or refactoring.
<karni> CardinalFang: have a good evening :) you did great today, let's leave that for the weekend
<CardinalFang> Laters, karni.  You won't see much of me next week.  The Ubuntu summit is 15km away from me, so I'm going to it.
<CardinalFang> I'll be on email and irc sporatically.
<karni> CardinalFang: oh! have a great summit then Chad ! :)
<CardinalFang> abstract not implemented, at run time?  /me boggles.
<karni> yea.. strange
<karni> I susspect the dep, perhaps 1.2.1.1 wasn't as good as 1.2 ;)
<karni> CardinalFang: have a great weekend+summit :)
<CardinalFang> karni, talk to you soon, I expect.
<karni> sure :)
<iklow> rye: sorry to bother you again, any ideas? md is now done, but content takes ages as well... I can't even continue working because every file I save makes it take even longer :-/
<rye> iklow, since metadata queue is processed, could you please shut down syncdaemon - u1sdtool --quit then run it with debug enabled: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug 2>&1 | tee ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<rye> iklow, and in another terminal session run u1sdtool --connect ?
<iklow> rye: ok, I did that
<rye> iklow,it should start printing info about the progress
<iklow> rye: yes, it does
<rye> iklow, could you please pastebin the output from ~/syncdaemon-debug.log now?
<rye> iklow, e.g. in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<iklow> rye, ah sorry, the tee filename got swalowed by a linebreak from erc... i'll have to do it again
<iklow> how long do you need the logfile to be?
<rye> iklow, a minute-long will be enough
<iklow> rye: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518183/ thanks!
<maquis_> honk
<maquis_> :)
<maquis_> I've got 2 boxes, and I'm trying to sync a folder of files across them, using my cloud.  I set the folder up and put files in on one machine, then added ubuntu one to the other machine
<maquis_> I fooled around and somehow got the folder synced, but I don't know how I did it... Initially, only the directories synced, but now the files are synced too...
<maquis_> Not sure if that's normal or not, but I just realized that the files did eventually sync... They hadn't synced yesterday when I looked
<iklow> maquis_: i'm here for help as well, but maybe it just took some time? you can use the indicator applet (look for it on launchpad) or u1sdtool --waiting-matadata / u1sdtool --waiting-content to look at what the sync is doing right now
<rye> maquis_, re file sync order - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl
<rye> iklow, hm, no progress at all for the file sync during 2 minutes, could you please re-paste the contents?
<rye> iklow, you may want to install pastebinit application
<iklow> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518198/
<iklow> rye: only a few minutes more though, after that i restarted w/o debug. and i already have pastebinit installed, very useful
<iklow> rye: also it seems to go much faster now, with each file transferring rather quickly (maybe 10 secs). ul speed is quite good too, but there seems to be a delay of several seconds after each file
<rye> iklow, well, it progressed with 13 files... are you using the indicator? How much data is going to be uploaded?
 * rye definitely needs to add the content upload estimation implementation 
<iklow> iklow: yes, using the indicator. amount of data was about 26 mb
<iklow> rye: thanks for the indicator, btw - it's really reassuring to be able to easily check sync status
<rye> iklow, well, yes, but it is running too slow and there are no slowdowns on the server side :-/
<iklow> hm :-/
<iklow> rye: it seems to work faster now... maybe restarting the daemon helped?
<rye> iklow, i can't say that for sure wince the load distributes evenly among all the servers
<iklow> rye:  i have to leave now, thanks again for the help!
<helo> honk
<helo> i purchased an album in early august, and i can't find the files when i log in with my browser
<helo> i was previously able to log in with my browser and manually download the tracks (sorry for the repeat)
<beuno> helo, they aren't in the "Purchased..." folder?
<helo> when i go to "files", there isn't anything, even a 'purchased' folder
<helo> they should be at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ right?
<beuno> yes
<beuno> it's all empty?
<helo> i have copies that i downloaded, so it isn't a huge deal... but i thought i'd verify that they *should* be there
<helo> yep
<beuno> they should be there
<beuno> is your desktop client working?
<helo> i have the receipt, order number, etc in my inbox
<helo> i haven't configured it here (work computer)
<beuno> but it does work at home?
<helo> i haven't tried it since 10.10 came out
<beuno> and you're sure you don't have 2 different accounts?
<helo> so it is possible that the web interface is having some kind of problem, but through rhythmbox it may work?
<helo> the receipt was to the same email i'm logged in as
<beuno> no, you should see them in the web io
<beuno> *ui
<beuno> so unless you moved them them or deleted them locally, there's an issue
<helo> if i deleted them locally, they should still be on the remote share, right?
<beuno> nope, if you delete them locally, they get deleted online
<helo> by deleted, i mean rm -rf ~/.ubuntuone
<beuno> so yes
<beuno> that's why they are gone from the web ui
<helo> wow... that's pretty unexpected behavior
<beuno> really?
<helo> i needed some free space, and said, "well, all of this stuff is on ubuntu's servers, so i can delete it now and then redownload it later"
<helo> i have copies on a couple machines, so it isn't gone permanently
<beuno> we can recover files on-deman usually, if they aren't months old
<beuno> *on-demand
<beuno> but u1 mirrors online what happens locally
<helo> wow... so if i have u1 mirroring on a few machines, i need to be sure nobody (family) deletes anything or the delete will propagate to everything else?
<beuno> yes
<helo> good to know :)
<helo> thanks
<beuno> heh, np
<beuno> you do have read-only shares
<beuno> but that requires different users
<helo> hmm, i may look into that
<kbn> Regarding bookmarks, are there any indicator on the web ( https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/ ) that your bookmarks have been uploaded?
<beuno> kbn, so, we haven't yet released it
<beuno> but
<beuno> I can tell you a secret way to do it
<kbn> tell, tell ;o
<beuno> https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/
<kbn> ah, tyvm! yes there they are ^^
<beuno> \o/
<duffydack> helo, make sure those machines with the other copies arent hooked up to u1 or they`ll get deleted :)
<helo> how do i tell if my current machine is currently hooked up to u1?
<kbn> hmm, i have 2 computers running Maveric, and bookmarks from both are present on the online list... but still each PC has only its own bookmarks, i was hoping they would get propagated to each other somehow
<beuno> kbn, they should, yes
<duanedesign> helo: the Ubuntu One Preferences (memenu > Ubuntu One) Devices Tab
<kbn> while looking at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Bookmarks i realized i never got the "Allow access" popup on either pc though
<Chipaca> kbn: the bookmarks of the other machine might be in "unfiled bookmarks" or something ike that
<helo> what if i'm running fluxbox?
<duanedesign> helo: https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<kbn> Chipaca, I have only an empty "Desktop Couch Scratch" folder there, on both pc's
<helo> ahh nice, thanks
<duanedesign> helo: a friend has been working on a fluxbox setup - http://i.imgur.com/jGJ0i.png
<helo> pretty cool... although i never use the desktop menu (or really ever see the desktop)
<kbn> so.. i have 4229 bookmarks in ubuntu1, but they aren't getting probagated back to firefox... what do I do? File a bug, or wait for better times? ^^
<kbn> propagated*
<dobey> the one that uploaded them, or one on another machine?
<kbn> both machines have uploaded, but neither gets the other's bookmarks
<dobey> check in the 'unmanaged' bookmarks folder
<kbn> if you mean the unsorted bookmarks; yes, i did, and there is only an empty "Desktop Couch Scratch"  folder there
<dobey> hrmm, i'm not sure why they wouldn't show up in firefox if they are synced
<dobey> urbanape: do you know?
<urbanape> sorta
<urbanape> sec
<urbanape> kbn: Sorry about this. Did you start both machines syncing with Bindwood (nearly) concurrently?
<kbn> no, i installed the xul-bindwood package about 30m~ apart on each machine
<kbn> 30min* lol
<urbanape> for purposes of the replication, that's probably nearly concurrently.
<kbn> aha
<urbanape> so, the Desktop Couch Scratch folders are empty on both machines?
<kbn> yes
<urbanape> Hmm, can  you go to about:config and enable debugging?
<urbanape> create a new entry
<kbn> entry with what name? bindwood.debug ?
<urbanape> a new boolean entry called 'bindwood.debug' and set it to true
<urbanape> yup
<urbanape> then restart, and you should get loads of stuff in your javascript console
<urbanape> it can be hard to get the full log from the standard console, so I usually install Console2
<urbanape> what version of Firefox, btw?
<kbn> 3.6.11 (current 10.10)
<kbn> getting a ton of messages yeah...
<kbn> Console2? sorry, it's been a while since i needed to debug in FF...
<urbanape> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1815/
<urbanape> np
<kbn> ahh that's why "Console2" didn't yield any results :P
<urbanape> yeah
<kbn> so, what am I looking for?
<urbanape> good question. I'm looking through the code. It didn't get a whole lot of lovin in the Maverick cycle...
<kbn> it seems to report success both from "pushing" and "pulling" records, and then reports "rescheduling..." cycles every now and then
<urbanape> oh, yeah.
<urbanape> okay, so here's the thing.
<urbanape> There is an unlanded branch that never got finished that attempts to gracefully handle Couch conflicts.
<urbanape> Right now, you've got two desktopcouches
<urbanape> each thinks it's the first one to lay claim to the "bookmarks" database.
<urbanape> and what you'll probably find is that after quiescence (no new activity, and everything has been replicated to both machines), you'll have one or the other machine's entire bookmarks tree as a conflict of the other's.
<urbanape> upside of which is this:
<urbanape> Wow, I can't believe I typed all this, and you'll have to forgive me for the ugliest thing since ever:
<urbanape> if you don't have a lot invested in one or the other machine, the best way out is to drop one machine's Firefox profile, reset the other's bindwood prefs, delete both machines' bookmarks desktopcouch database, delete the remote one at u1, restart one firefox with bindwood, let it make the database, let that database replicate to the other machine, start up firefox on the other machine with bindwood, and things will work nor
<kbn> XD np
<urbanape> I need a big red button.
<urbanape> and a klaxxon.
<urbanape> I can walk you through that a little more clearly, if you'd like.
<kbn> how can i wipe the database?
<urbanape> dobey: are the remote tools installed as part of the u1 or desktop couch client?
<urbanape> do you know?
<kbn> cause yeah i don't have much i need to keep on the 2nd machine
<dobey> remote tools?
<kbn> if i delete the machine in the web interface, will it wipe all data related to it?
<dobey> what's that?
<urbanape> dobey: nm, I was thinking u1 client, but they were with desktop couch.
<urbanape> scripts that let you act on the remote databases (like DELETEing one)
<urbanape> thisfred: ping
<dobey> ah ok
<urbanape> kbn: can you shoot me an email at zachery.bir@canonical.com and I'll write up the process for you? I've got to run for a short bit, but I'll be back around later tonight.
<kbn> alright, cool
<kbn> and ty for helping! :)
<duanedesign> ~/5
<thisfred> urbanape: pong? (actually, I'll be back in an hour, have to walk the dog now)
#ubuntuone 2010-10-23
<mahen> hi everyone
<duanedesign> mahen: hello
<mahen> hi duane
<duanedesign> kklimonda_: this session looks very popular https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-desktop-n-encouraging-game-development/
<duanedesign> might need to move it to a bigger room :P
<kklimonda_> duanedesign: heh, I have a feeling that this is going to be a very heated discussion ;)
<kklimonda_> hmm, how can I stop syncing some folder ($HOME/Pictures to be exact) but keep the data on server?
<kklimonda_> unchecking the "Synchronize this folder" option removed all files from U1 servers :/
<duanedesign> unsubscribe
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder
<kklimonda_> ah, thanks
<kklimonda_> duanedesign: are you already in Orlando/
<duanedesign> kklimonda_: was just finishing up some stuff around the house
<duanedesign> kklimonda_: watering the plants, putting timers on someof the lights so they come on while i am gone, etc
<kklimonda_> bah, I've just finished washering dishes and now should probably get some sleep..
<kklimonda_> but I'm not tired at all :/
<duanedesign> kklimonda_: yeah going to be hard to sleep, i am excited
<kklimonda_> yeah, excited -.-
<kklimonda_> I'm actually terrified ;)
<kklimonda_> but that's a standard for me a day before trip anyway
<kklimonda_> but yeah, I'm also excited
<duanedesign> kklimonda_: i will see you there
<duanedesign> kklimonda_: have a safe trip
<kklimonda_> duanedesign: so have you. see ya :)
<duanedesign> kklimonda_: looks like you get in about 10p, local time
<duanedesign> ill look for you
<kklimonda_> ok :)
<duanedesign> o/
#ubuntuone 2010-10-24
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I upgraded to 10.10 heard there was significant improvments for U1, but I don't think it is connected, how can I restart the daemon
<kklimonda_> shane4ubuntu: System->Preferences->Ubuntu One
<kklimonda_> shane4ubuntu: then, in the Devices tab, you can select Restart
<ubuntu4shane> ok, I had to switch to my laptop, did anyone come up with a way to restart ubuntuone???  via commandline in 10.10???
<kklimonda_> shane4ubuntu: System->Preferences->Ubuntu One
<kklimonda_> shane4ubuntu: then, in the Devices tab, you can select Restart
<kklimonda_> or, from the command line, kill both ubuntu-sso-login and ubuntuone-syncdaemon and then relaunch it by typing "u1sdtool --connect"
<ubuntu4shane> kklimonda_, thanks!  isn't the same as clicking on my username -> ubuntuone ?  When I do that on the desktop it doesn't comeup
<ubuntu4shane> kklimonda_, ahh, that is what I was looking for.
<kklimonda_> yeah, it's the same
<kklimonda_> if it doesn't come up then you may have some problem with your u1 configuraion
<kklimonda_> see links from topic for the further help
<ubuntu4shane> kklimonda_, thanks a bundle!
<ubuntu4shane> I always forget to look at the notes when I log onto a channel
<ubuntu4shane> I guess it is working because there is a lot more uploaded now then before, but the GUI won't open on the desktop, seems odd.
<duanedesign> ubuntu4shane: Me Menu > Ubuntu One does not open The Preferences Panel?
<ubuntu4shane> no, seems like it doesn't do anything for me, only on the desktop
<ubuntu4shane> I don't reboot that often, I tried the shutdown commands and reconnected and seems to be working, though no gui duanedesign
<duanedesign> ubuntu4shane: does System > Preferences > Ubuntu One?
<ubuntu4shane> nope
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> ubuntu4shane: can you try opening the Preferences from the Terminal. Run the command:  ubuntuone-preferences
<ubuntu4shane> if I ssh in I should be able to run u1sdtool --connect right and it should start up?
<ubuntu4shane> yes, when I did that I got an error, something about no reply from the server?
<duanedesign> is it a dbus error?
<ubuntu4shane> one second let me put my baby girl to bed and I can check.
<duanedesign> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon timed out
<duanedesign> ubuntu4shane: ok
<ubuntu4shane> yes I'm about 99% sure that was the error
<shane4ubuntu> ok, here was the error:  ubuntuone-preferences
<shane4ubuntu> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.ubuntuone.Preferences:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<shane4ubuntu> ERROR:ubuntuone-preferences:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<shane4ubuntu> so, not really the same dbus error.
<shane4ubuntu> duanedesign, ^^^
<duanedesign> ahh, ok
<shane4ubuntu> I'm going back to the laptop.
<ubuntu4shane> it is odd because on the laptop it works fine, however it gets rebooted regularly, desktop doesn't, seems like a service restart would work, but doesn't seem to have
<ubuntu4shane> oh desktop has ufw running too, but I don't think that is blocking it.
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: you might try: killall ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> if it doesnt return: ubuntuone-preferences: no process found
<ubuntu4shane> nope that killed it
<ubuntu4shane> apparently the preferences was locked up.
<duanedesign> aha
<ubuntu4shane> ha ha, apparently I did the same on the laptop, because it wouldn't come up here either, ran that, and then Me Menu -> Ubuntu one and it worked
<duanedesign> i use the command: ps aux | grep ubu   if i need to check which ubuntuone processes are running
<ubuntu4shane> ahh, ok, what does ps aux stand for?  if I understand it I will remember it better.
<ubuntu4shane> process ?  aux?
<duanedesign> ps: returns the current running processes
<duanedesign> a is all processes
<ubuntu4shane> oh, aux must be options for ps
<ubuntu4shane> ok, checked the man page, thanks for the info. I thought aux was a separate app or command or something
<duanedesign> cool
<ubuntu4shane> got it x seems to mean it wasn't started in a tty or terminal therefore graphical, and u seems to mean any legitimate user, not sure I understand that one. :)
<UpAllNightBrain> Any ETA on Lucid contact sync?  Nothing's in proposed.  Bug 422178 still don't show anything for Lucid.
<ubot4`> UpAllNightBrain: Bug 422178 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/422178 is private
<UpAllNightBrain> is ubot4 a bot or real person?  Why is bug 422178 private?
<ubot4`> UpAllNightBrain: Bug 422178 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/422178 is private
<UpAllNightBrain> a bot I see.
<duanedesign> UpAllNightBrain: there is an Ubuntu One stable PPA that contains the version in Maverick for Lucid
<UpAllNightBrain> duanedesign:  So is it coming for proposed and should I wait or should the PPA suffice.
<duanedesign> UpAllNightBrain: i am not sure if it is coming to proposed. It might be too many changes.
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/stable
<UpAllNightBrain> duanedesign:  Thanks for the URL.
<karni> any hints on following UDS from Europe ;) ?
<dean> I just reinstalled maverick, and setup U1 with my details, there is a key for ubuntuone in seahorse (im not using NM btw, im using interfaces file) and its just sat doing nothing while "sync in progress".  My sync folders are reporting as set to sync, so its all setup, just waiting for U1.
<dean> mind you, I used my netbook thats setup with it earlier and there was approx 5 files (a few megs) different and it took a long time..
<dean> I'll wait a while longer.. biab.
<duffydack> Im still having trouble connecting/authenticating after my reinstall.  It worked earlier when it pulled all my stuff but now its not authentication.  According to u1 indicator its trying and then disconnecting.
<rye> duffydack, seeing the same thing, checking with admins
<duffydack> rye, thanks.  when it sync`d, it took an age.. thank god it sync`d at all, I needed my stuff...  I have backups but whenever I copy them to the folders and then setup u1 it uploads the lot all over again :(
<mahen> hello there
<duffydack> Still problems with auth
#ubuntuone 2011-10-17
<mandel> good mognin all!!!
<karni> Good morning :)
<rye> morning
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone! :)
<mrfree> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<Chipaca> mandel: s/brozen/frozen/, and (probably) s/linux/ubuntu/, in your blag :)
<Chipaca> czajkowski: greetings!
<Chipaca> greetings all, in fact :)
<czajkowski> Chipaca: hello again :)
<mandel> Chipaca, ups, thx :)
<gatox> hi everyone
<karni> hi gatox
<gatox> karni, hi, how are you?
<karni> gatox: hiya, pretty good. we're working on one issue though, that worries me. see oops summaries e-mail if you want.
<karni> gatox: how's it going?
<gatox> karni, fine... starting the week :P
<karni> gatox: hehe. had a good weekend?
<gatox> karni, yes, movies, relax and programming... but it's always short :P
<karni> gatox: days are too short. weekends are too short. I hate that :d
<gatox> yep
<gatox> jeje
 * mandel goes out more that thw two young guys from the team.. gatox and karni should be embarrased 
<gatox> mandel, jejejeje yes, i've seen your twits jeje
<mandel> gatox, and played rugby.. I've got to say, I'm to old for that sport, I have pain everywhere..
<karni> mandel: tell me you have an old dog you have to walk 5 times a day xD (though, really short walks. she's *REALLY* old)
<mandel> karni, I have a young one that walks 3/4 hours per day.. I would not mind and old one to be honest ;)
<karni> mandel: :D
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, in lp:ubuntuone-control-panel, if I add a new package, where do I place the platform dependent tests?
<mandel> gatox, do they all go to tests? what is the rules used in that project?
<gatox> mandel, yes, all of them go to tests, you just create test_windows, etc if you need
<mandel> gatox, insie ubuntuone.controlpanel.tests, right?
<gatox> mandel, no, if you added a new package, you need to create a test folder inside that package, and place the tests there
<gatox> ubuntuone.controlpanel.mypackage.tests
<mandel> gatox, ok, that is how I did it, but I'm looking at the run-tests.sh and it does not ignore a single package for windows, where is that tested?
<mandel> gatox,  do we have any special tests for windows in that project?
<mandel> looks like we just ignores tests on windows.. weird
<gatox> mandel, yes, they are not the same (win and linux), i think that is wrong
<gatox> we are just ignoriing gtk or qt tests it seems
<mandel> gatox, ok, I'll update the run-tests to ignore test_windows.py and will be similar to the installer
<duanedesign> mandel: isn't this the useername/ascii bug that was fixed? http://twitter.com/#!/exiper/status/125622417799393282/photo/1
<mandel> duanedesign, that is what gatox waas working on, cofigglue does not use unicode so you get that horrible thing in the control panel
<gatox> mandel, duanedesign i have a branch that fix that, but reviewing that with alecu, we decide to talk about that branch today with mandel and nessita because there are more issues involved
<Chipaca> mandel: configglue does not use unicode, wut?
<gatox> Chipaca, there is a problem with the encoding and decoding of the paths
<Chipaca> gatox: if they should be unicode, tell configglue that and it should just work
<mandel> Chipaca, that seems to be the issue since the root_path is taking from a config file
<mandel> gatox, may I see the branch, 'cause I have though of a way to fix that..
<gatox> Chipaca, for latin encodings its fixed, but it seems to be an issue for japanese chars, that windows is storing strange chars in the variables from the beginning, so we need to take that values from another place... that's what we talk about today with alecu
<gatox> Chipaca, utf-8 i mean
<Chipaca> gatox: mandel: I guess you know this, but the problem is in home_dir_parser apparently
<gatox> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/unicode-issues/+merge/79429
<mandel> Chipaca, yes, that is the fix I was thinking of :)
<mandel> is clearly the simplest way to fix it, and have a diff parse per os
<Chipaca> we need to move syncdaemon to an updated configglue sometime :)
<Chipaca> ssh, ssh, que ahi viene
<mandel> hehe
<gatox> mandel, look at the  branch, it was an easy fix... the problem appear in some other place when i tried with all the tests with unicode paths
<gatox> mandel, and alecu wasn't convinced that this solved the problem for japanese chars
<mandel> gatox, from my point of view the best way to fix this is to go to ubuntuone.syncdaemon.config, like 89 and fix that
<mandel> gatox, move that to platform, and in line 145 set the correct one
<mandel> gatox, more or less like 20 lines diff + tests
<mandel> Chipaca, that makes sense ^, right?
<Chipaca> if the only difference is the encoding, then people on ubuntu can get into trouble too
<mandel> Chipaca, I think the problem is not using unicode, and we have been lucky so far because str + unicode = unicode
<Chipaca> i'm not sure why that assert is there
<gatox> mandel, i'm not sure that the problem is just not using unicode
<Chipaca> i thought all paths were unicode inside syncdaemon :)
<Chipaca> further, I think sys.getfilesystemencoding() would be a good way to make it just work
<gatox> Chipaca, agree
<mandel> Chipaca, me too.. we can ask nessita, according to bzr blame she owns that line
<mandel> and alecu.. I think that should be platform specific to solve this kind of issues, but I migth be terribly wrong :(
<mandel> gatox, why do you think is not a unicode problem?
<gatox> mandel, with alecu, we tried to cast the path from configglue with unicode and we were receiving weird chars from there... that's way alecu says that windows is storing the information already modified in some variables.... maybe i'm wrong and we should re test it
<mandel> gatox, may I know how you tested it?
<gatox> mandel, we were trying to force the function to return unicode
<mandel> gatox, which function?
<mandel> and how were you forcing it?
<gatox> mandel, let me look for that......
<mandel> gatox, ok, let me walk the dog and we can continue with that
 * mandel walks dog
<nessita> good morning everyone
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox, how is it going?
<nessita> gatox: wanna give me your pending reviews?
<gatox> nessita, yep
<gatox> nessita, take a look at this one if you can first: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/pep8-fixes/+merge/79438
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hola gatox
<nessita> gatox: did you talk with rodney about bug #873266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873266 in ubuntuone-client "Ignoring PYTHONPATH (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873266
<nessita> ?
<gatox> nessita, no, i understand that was an invalid bug
<nessita> gatox: ah, ok, in that case would you update its status?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: I'm getting these errors from a branch from mandel:
<nessita> ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/gui.py:
<nessita>     230:  [W0201, SuccessPage.initializePage] Attribute 'finish_button' defined outside __init__
<nessita>     231:  [W0201, SuccessPage.initializePage] Attribute 'next_button' defined outside __init__
<nessita> can they be "yours"?
<gatox> nessita, probably
<mandel> nessita, looks like that since I did not touch that
<gatox> nessita, all my branches are up to date.... i'll give you the links now
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/no-mocker2/+merge/78943
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh i remember that change
<gatox> nessita, do you want me to propose a small branch that fix that?
<nessita> gatox: that is too much... mandel, can you please add that fix in your migrate-data, please?
<gatox> mandel, you should set that variables to None in the __init__
<gatox> just that
<mandel> gatox, nessita ok, no problem :)
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> nessita, stand up?
<nessita> mandel: I already said me
<dobey> meh
<mandel> oh, sorry :)
<nessita> DONE: day off
<nessita> TODO: catch up, debug syncdaemon not working on windows
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ralsina> sorry!
<ralsina> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #851356 Fixed, Proposed a branch that fix PEP8 issues in ubuntuone-client.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing bugs (first mediums): Bug #852085, Bug #859711, Bug #859743, see if netword-detect branches get merge.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851356 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Folder list may show garbage for user homes non-ascii (affects: 1) (heat: 21)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851356
<gatox> No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852085 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Should call self.backend.connect_files as soon as valid credentials are created (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852085
<gatox> mandel, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 859711 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 1 other project) "congratulations page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859711
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 859743 in ubuntuone-control-panel "process finished successfully (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859743
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt sprint, travel, day off TODO: catchup with email, people, putting the roadmap together, schedule weekly 1-1s with every one of you, hiring, other stuff BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> ok, that one was totally out of order. Sorry!
<ralsina> next mandel?
<mandel> done: worked on autoupdate in control panel
<mandel> todo, catch up with MPs , find why I cannot paste I'm in mobile
<mandel> blocked, no
<dobey> λ DONE: finished fight with banshee/bzr-bd, set up P nightlies, libu1 part of #872972
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #872972, bug #467397, schedule holiday
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872972 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Store URLs have to wait for main page to load (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872972
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 467397 in python2.6 (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "KeyError: 'ROUND_CEiLiNG' when using turkish locale (affects: 16) (dups: 9) (heat: 108)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467397
<nessita> mandel: why are you on mobile? have any tech issues?
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<ralsina> eom I suppose
<mandel> nessita, no, I wanted to do the standup while having luncj
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi
 * alecu is writing notes
<mandel> I does not work, nessita ill move to the laptop for tom, sorry
<dobey> anyone care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/faster-u1ms-pages/+merge/79443 ? :)
<dobey> ralsina: btw, when are we going to have that planning-fo-p call?
<ralsina> dobey: wednesday
<ralsina> dobey: I have to gather sprint notes, and talk to a few ppl before the call
<dobey> ok
<nessita> mandel: is ok
<alecu> DONE: setup a testing VM with Windows Server 2003, as a PDC and with ISA 2004 working
<alecu> TODO: finish proxy support design document, discuss different proxy approaches with the team
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: I'll probably take tue and wed off for moving the old apartment/office
<nessita> alecu: I would need you to pause the proxy support work for a little while... we're having a High issue with ussoc that I would like you to take care of
<nessita> alecu: bug is bug #875331
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875331 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 1 other project) "SSO Client does not work with non-ascii hostnames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875331
<alecu> nessita, ack. looking.
<nessita> gatox: old lint issues still present in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> nessita, on it
<nessita> alecu: need to mumble about the bug?
<alecu> nessita, not yet. I'm following the code, and I'd like to test it a bit on my vm
<ralsina> dobey: any clues about bug #876501 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876501 in ubuntuone-client "Can't start Ubuntuone on Oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876501
<nessita> alecu: let me know if I can help
<gatox> alecu, should we discuss about the unicode bug from yesterday?
<alecu> gatox, yesterday?
<gatox> alecu, jeje sorry....... friday
<alecu> gatox, cool! let's discuss, my mind turned into a blank during the weekend
<gatox> alecu, are you free now?? should we include mandel and nessita?
<nessita> gatox: include me, yes!
 * gatox remembers that he didn't setup mumble after reinstalling ubuntu....
<dobey> ralsina: that backtrace screams "my python is completely hosed"
<ralsina> dobey: ha
<nessita> dobey: which backtrace where
<nessita> ? :-)
<alecu> gatox, I've just refreshed my memory. It was the os.expanduser issue what we discussed on fri, and how it applied to a branch of yours
<gatox> alecu, yep
<dobey> nessita: ^^ the bug ralsina asked me about
<dobey> platform/credentials/__init__.py", line 33, in <module> from ubuntuone.logger import (
<dobey> ValueError: bad marshal data (unknown type code)
<dobey> nessita: ^^ that :)
<ralsina> that actually means "delete the .pyc files"
<ralsina> I think
<dobey> ralsina: which an upgrade would/should have done
<dobey> ralsina: unless there was *already* a problem, at least
<ralsina> dobey: yeah. Still, hosed, like you said.
<nessita> dobey: smeels like old .pyc were not regenerated
<gatox> alecu, mumble is ready
<alecu> rye, ping
<gatox> alecu, let me know when you are free
<dobey> nessita: sure, like "something broke during upgrade" :)
<nessita> gatox, alecu: I'm there
<alecu> rye, I'm trying to reproduce the bug you pasted, but windows 7 is not letting me name the computer with non-ascii characters
<nessita> alecu: out of curiosity, how are you trying?
<alecu> rye, are you using some other version of windows?
<alecu> nessita, changing the "computer name" in "system properties"
<nessita> alecu: I get a warning, but it lets me
<alecu> nessita, but when I try pasting non-ascii characters they get turned into underscores
<dobey> alecu: do you have english version of windows?
<alecu> dobey, yes
<rye> alecu, Russian Win7
<dobey> alecu: that's why
<rye> alecu, what was the default hostname?
<alecu> rye, it was "siete"
<nessita> alecu: I have the english version, and I could set the computer name to "ñandu"
<dobey> alecu: are you trying to replicate the SSO bug?
<alecu> dobey, yup
<alecu> nessita, are you typing it or pasting it?
<dobey> alecu: the same problem happens on linux
<nessita> alecu: typing it
<alecu> dobey, nice
<dobey> alecu: let me see if i can find the bug #
<nessita> alecu: I got a warning about that name being "bad" for microsoft DNS server, but it let me change it
<dobey> alecu: just make a call to sso in d-feet, using a non-ascii app name, and you should see the same bug
<alecu> dobey, good point, thanks.
<mandel> gatox, have you done the talk about the unicode issue already?
<dobey> alecu: or write a simple python script which does the same thing on windows :)
<alecu> nessita, I was able to change it to Ñandu by changing the keyboard layout
<nessita> alecu: je
<gatox> mandel, not yet
<alecu> dobey, I much rather debug this on linux, so thanks for the info :-)
<nessita> mandel: trivial needs fixing added to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/improve-fs-notifications-logging/+merge/79243
<dobey> alecu: am pretty sure there was a bug for it, but i can't find it :(
<nessita> mandel: please note that cleanup stuff has to be added with addCleanup, otherwise they are not called if something explodes in between
 * alecu switches the linux user. See you all laters
<mandel> nessita, just read them, will do this before the migration branch since its more urgent
<mandel> gatox, let me know when you do it :)
<gatox> mandel, ok
<dobey> anyone reviewing my branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/faster-u1ms-pages/+merge/79443
<mandel> dobey, I'm waiting for tests to finish, so I can :)
<mandel> dobey, puffff, that is a huge MP!!!
<dobey> heh
<mandel> dobey, there is a typo: padge
<mandel> or so I think :P
<dobey> doh! yes it is a typo. thanks
<mandel> dobey, I think I more or less understand what is going on, but can you give me a little of context for the fix?
<mandel> I understand the bug, but is 10 seconds enough? etc..
<mandel> I'd like to know what is going on :)
<dobey> mandel: currently, the banshee extension has to wait for the main page to load, before loading a u1ms URL, otherwise the album page will load, and then the main page will load after it, automatically
<dobey> mandel: so this change makes it so that any active/pending page loads are told to stop before loading the u1ms:// link
<dobey> mandel: this is only part of the whole fix (the other part is in banshee), but this makes the banshee part possible to fix
<mandel> dobey, ok, and that is done via webkit_web_view_stop_loading, right?
<mandel> dobey, makes sense, how do you want me to test it?
<dobey> right. it's really hard to test as it is, because banshee needs fixed to be able to visually see the test :)
<alecu> nessita, dobey: here's the smallest way of reproducing the problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/711002/
<alecu> I'm working on a branch to fix it now.
<nessita> alecu: looking
<alecu> nessita, the thing is that "get_token_name" is always being called with a "utf8 bytes" app name
<mandel> nessita, fixed code according to your input: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/improve-fs-notifications-logging/+merge/79243
<dobey> mandel: just want to get it landed so i can make the banshee fix upstream which depends on it :)
<alecu> nessita, but get_token_name assumes that some of it will be passed "type unicode"
<mandel> dobey, ok, I think the code looks good, I'll give a +1 stating it was code reviw :)
<dobey> mandel: and it's good you caught the typo :)
<mandel> dobey, hehe
<nessita> alecu: bu
<mandel> nessita, regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data/+merge/78387, what was the issue, it was some lint regarding the ui, right?
 * mandel looks in the back log
<nessita> mandel: yeah, just run u1lint and you'll get them
<mandel> nessita, ok
<mandel> nessita, lint issues fixed for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data/+merge/78387 revno 92, it seems that lp is slow today picking changes
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, hello, I was wondering if you could give me a hand with twisted
<mandel> do you have the time?
<alecu> mandel, sure!
<mandel> alecu, so, I was thinking about the check for the new version, we want to check every x secs/mins for new versions. This sounds like a good thing to do with a looping call, but I wonder what are the things to consider before doing so
<mandel> alecu, and if there is a better way to do it (aka no looping call)
<alecu> mandel, in this case, it sounds perfect to do it with a looping call
<alecu> mandel, the previous issue with the looping call, was that it was being used to do "just one call". And it that case, a "reactor.callLater" is a much better fit.
<mandel> alecu, ok, one more thing, do I have to worry about calling stop when we close the control panel?
<mandel> alecu, or reactor.stop will work ok?
<alecu> mandel, probably stop is not really needed when stopping the reactor, but you'll surely need it during the tests
<alecu> mandel, so: make sure to call it :-)
<gatox> lunch........ brb
<mandel> alecu, ok, so I don't worry for real live code, I do worry about the tests so that the reactor is not dirty, right?
<alecu> mandel, not sure... I'm looking at the twisted source, and it's using callLater internally, so we better call stop always (tests and live code), so the logs don't get polluted.
<mandel> alecu, ok, I though so but due to pure ignorance.. I though it would be safer :P
<alecu> mandel, if you are looking in the twisted APIs, like in http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/api/twisted.internet.task.LoopingCall.html
<alecu> mandel, you'll see a link that says "View source"
<alecu> mandel, it's much safer than any guess :-)
<mandel> alecu, yeah, I should do, but you are faster hehe
<mandel> and I'm lazy :P
<alecu> mandel, remember me next time we met that the next "twisted" I should do is your neck!
<mandel> alecu, you are too small, and I'm back to rugby + gim 2 hours a day :P
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> alecu, only one in you family that might convince me agains my will to something is amelia :P
<alecu> hahahah
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<nessita> mandel: for future references, this is not valid pep8 styling for lists: ['Music', 'Photos', 'Personal', ] it should be ['Music', 'Photos', 'Personal']
<mandel> nessita, the problem is the last ',' right?
<nessita> mandel: and the last space
<nessita> so, the exta ", " should not be there
<mandel> nessita, I always do because I've had bad experiences with ('Music')
<mandel> nessita, so is a habit, I can remove it from my brain, but it will take me some time :)
<nessita> mandel: that's because ('Music') != ('Music',)
<nessita> but ['Music'] == ['Music', ]
<nessita> mandel: understand the difference?
<mandel> nessita, I know, and that is why I always add the ,
<mandel> nessita, yes, precisely becaus eI know the diff I always add it, I don't want someone later changing [] for () and braking things, is like my little personal guard :P
<mandel> nessita, but if it is not pep8 I can remove it, no problem what so ever
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<nessita> mandel: and not sure where we are with this import:
<nessita> from ubuntuone.platform.windows import tools
<nessita> I mentioned you should not import from windows but from:
<nessita> from ubuntuone.platform import tools
<mandel> nessita, where is that? in the migrate data branch?
<nessita> mandel: yeap
<mandel> nessita, please cna you add it in the MP and I'll make sure is fixed tom early in the morning
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<nessita> mandel: I'll approve it and add the comment, so please do not land until that' fixed, yes? :-)
<mandel> nessita, ofcourse!!! I would never do that (on pourpose at least!)
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, I'll see you all tom morning!! have a great afternoon/evening
<nessita> mandel: bye!
<nessita> mandel: all fixes requests added to MP's
<gatox> nessita, let  me know if you have the time to review sso-network-detect today before your eod... the lint issues has been fixed
<nessita> gatox: yes, I have
<nessita> gatox: shoot!
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
 * alecu gets some lunch
<nessita> gatox: sso network-detected branch
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/networkstate/windows.py:
<nessita>     184:  [W0702, is_machine_connected] No exception type(s) specified
<gatox> nessita, :S checking....
<gatox> brb
<ralsina> is irc.canonical.com down or is it just me?
<ralsina> and it seems to be up again anyway
<nessita> dobey: when you have some spare time, could you please do some triaging on bug #875091?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875091 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one does not install - no interface available (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875091
<ralsina> nessita: the autoupdate bug is vista-specific (at least noone not-on-vista has complained)
<ralsina> nessita: so, mandel has the problem of not having vista
<dobey> ralsina: suppose, though not sure what to do with it exactly
<nessita> ralsina: he has a msdn subscription, right?
<ralsina> nessita: I am not sure he does
<nessita> ralsina: I'm pretty sure he does
<ralsina> nessita: cool then
<ralsina> "pretty sure" >> "not sure" :-)
<dobey> ralsina: TypeError :)
<ralsina> dobey: that's math, not code :-)
<alecu> nessita, dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-get-token-name/+merge/79594
<alecu> nessita, dobey: I just tested that branch irl on the windows machine with ukranian hostname, and it works fine.
<alecu> sorry, not ukranian, but a hostname with Ñ
<alecu> it's my linux host that has an ukranian name now. :-)
 * ralsina starts a poll on "where are we going to break because of a non-ascii character next"
<ralsina> I am betting "domains with non-ascii characters somehow made it into syncdaemon" :-)
<alecu> ralsina, my bet is on "unicode characters in timestamps!"
<ralsina> alecu: "17/íí/20íí"
<dobey> MMMMMMMXCVI
<alecu> gatox, sorry, I rushed to finish the "unicode on hostnames" bug, and I totally forgot that we had to mumble.
<gatox> alecu, jeje no problem, we can do it tomorrow if you want... i'm close to my eod..... and i'm fighting with a reactor was unclean now :S
<alecu> gatox, ok. But I'll probably be taking the day off tomorrow
<alecu> though I need to talk about it with the boss first
<gatox> alecu, ok.... so let me finish with this then and we'll mumble
<alecu> gatox, let me know if you need help with the unclean reactor
<gatox> alecu, yep... let me try something and if it doesn't work i'll ping you
<alecu> gatox, sure
<dobey> grr, banshee
<gatox> brb........ need to restart
<ralsina> I am taking a break for a while, will be back in 1 hour or so. See you all later!
<gatox> alecu, do you want to review this branch? it only contains pep8 fixes, doesn't touch any code: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/pep8-fixes/+merge/79438
<gatox> nessita, alecu review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/connect-files/+merge/79611  (launchpad didn't update it yet)
<gatox> now is updated
<alecu> gatox, looking.
<gatox> alecu, now i'm free to mumble when you want
<alecu> gatox, I'll trade for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-get-token-name/+merge/79594
<alecu> gatox, you can do it tomorrow
<gatox> alecu, ok :P
<alecu> gatox, already on mumble
<alecu> gatox, let's see if nessita can join us in the mumble
<nessita> alecu: sure!
<dobey> brb, gotta run to post office to mail something off, and grab something for snacking
<jo-erlend> I've read this post and it seemed to me that it was only the Firefox plugin that was being cancelled, but now people are telling me that there will be no CouchDB sync at all anymore?
<alecu> nessita, gatox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/711304/
<nessita> alecu: mumble kicked me
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<gatox> nessita, me too
<alecu> me too
<nessita> mumble died!
<alecu> me three
<alecu> yay!
<gatox> nessita, i can't login again
<nessita> run for your life!
<gatox> jejej
<nessita> neither can I
<nessita> ok, so, summary:
<nessita> alecu: I was saying: if you could dedicate a couple of mins to evaluate if we (gatox) can implement a multiplatform expanduser
<nessita> alecu: we can do some sort of mentoring from you to gatox to guide him how to add this "feature(ish)"
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<gatox> nessita, asck
<gatox> ack
<nessita> alecu, gatox: mumble is back
<dobey> blah
<dobey> the pretzel store was closed :(
<ralsina> howdy again!
<nessita> hi ra
<nessita> hi ralsina*
<dobey> have a good evening all
<ralsina> bye dobey!
 * nessita -> eod
<nessita> pilates time!
 * nessita runs
#ubuntuone 2011-10-18
<powersurge> hey, I"m frequently getting disconnects/reconnects
<powersurge> is this something I should worry about or is it just that the server is under load/similar
<powersurge> ?
<powersurge> anyone around?
<powersurge> is no one around?
<powersurge> that's a bit frustrating, although I guess you guys are in another part of the world
<rubyplusplus> How can you use ubuntuone in kubuntu?
<rye> morning
<rye> re: disconnect/reconnect mentioned earlier - we are aware about this and we are going to roll out the changes today that should improve the state of things.
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<karni> Morning all :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, buenos dias!!
<mandel> ralsina, troll, hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, did you read my idea for the japanese username?
<ralsina> trollolololo mandel!
<mandel> ralsina, hehehe
<ralsina> mandel: still catching up with email
<mandel> ralsina, ok, let me know when you get to mine, I think is a good compromise to use the correct funtion according to the os without doing anything too crazy
<ralsina> mandel: are we preferring to use ctypes now?
<ralsina> the main problem with ctypes is that the magic constants are not defined :-/
<mandel> ralsina, indeed, le me check if something similar can be used win the win32 extensions, that is, that the new function is present
<ralsina> mandel: you can using hasattr, but that is probably evil, so maybe... try.except?
<mandel> ralsina, if that is the case we can use it with no problem what so ever, anyways, I'm more interested in what you think regarding the idea of checking the presence of the function
<ralsina> Honestly? I think we can just use the XP function
<ralsina> It's not going to go away. Maybe check that it still exists on W8 :-)
<mandel> ralsina, it wont go away, but I see more logical to use the recomended no deprecated one, is saver
<mandel> ralsina, and if they ever remove it (which they might do) we are sure that no weird bugs will appear because of that
<mandel> ralsina, and I prefer to use getattr, is saver, right?
<gatox> hi everyone
<mandel> ralsina, nevertheless I'm looking at the implementation of the os.path.expand user in ntpath.py and is crap, I'm going to write the same using ctypes and will ask someone if there is a way to put this in python itself
<ralsina> mandel: file a bug into stdlib, become a core contributor, get fame and money?
<mandel> ralsina, I'm on it, hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, I just tested that from win32com import shell
<mandel> shell.SHGetKnownFolderPath is broken :(
<ralsina> really?
<mandel> so if we wanted to use the correct one, we have to use ctypes
<ralsina> Wait, didn't alecu try that? Or is that the new one?
<mandel> ralsina, that is the new one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/711804/
<ralsina> Ok, so another bug for win32com, I suppose
<ralsina> or win32 or whatever it's called
<mandel> ralsina, is the same but with the Known, so you have SHGetFolderPath and  SHGetKnownFolderPath
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> we are also using SHGetFolderPath in another place in sso, in the xdg implementation, IIRC
<mandel> ralsina, yeah.. canonical is goign to be a great python on win contributor hahahaha
<mandel> ralsina, and in default folders too
<ralsina> So it deserves being factored away
<mandel> ralsina, true, we shoud get a nice wrapper that choose the correct one
<ralsina> Right. BTW, do you have a MSDN?
<ralsina> If you do, please setup a Vista VM because we have *one* vista-specific bug ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I do, I'll set up a vista vm then..
<diverse_izzue> hi all, what's new with U1 in oneiric?
<mandel> ralsina, I knew this type of things would happen as soon as we supported windows :(
<ralsina> mandel: it's a bug in bitrock's autoupdater, I think, but we need to test it and report it anyway :-/
<ralsina> mandel: just you wait for the gentoo bugs! (just kidding ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: version-specific bugs? We have a XP one too
<mandel> ralsina, I do have an XP vm set :)
<ralsina> mandel: I handled that one already :-)
<ralsina> diverse_izzue: not much new, actually
<ralsina> diverse_izzue: we are releasing the good stuff in pangolin
<rye> ralsina, and, hopefully the fixes for regression in Oneiric?
<ralsina> rye: indeed
<ralsina> rye: we have that as one of the priorities for the next 6 months
<diverse_izzue> ralsina, so what's the good stuff to come? :-)
<ralsina> diverse_izzue: well, proxy support is the big one I know I can talk about ;-)
<diverse_izzue> hmmm, probably good for an LTS, it's the big companies which insist on using proxies...
<ralsina> actually, since this is a sync product, anyone that works at most places needs it :-(
<ralsina> Since not having it means there is one device that's unreachable and unsyncable
<diverse_izzue> right
<diverse_izzue> anyway, my personal u1 oneiric feature is basically that it just works without ever bothering me
<diverse_izzue> ralsina, any work planned to robustness for big files, i.e. the possibility to resume a partial upload?
<diverse_izzue> many people have slow upstreams
<ralsina> diverse_izzue: including me. It's been mentioned but I don't know of any concrete plans right now.
<rye> diverse_izzue, resumable uploads are actually implemented, but currently it is broken in oneiric, this is a regression, which we are going to fix. We don't have plans to implement delta uploads (i.e. only changed portions of the files)
<gatox> ralsina, do you want to review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/pep8-fixes/+merge/79438
<gatox> it only contains pep8 fixes....
<gatox> (but a lot)
<ralsina> diverse_izzue: what rye said!
<ralsina> gatox: I will queue it up but my day is kinda full today :-/
<gatox> ralsina,  no problem.... i can ask another one
<gatox> for example...... mandel do you want to review it? :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/pep8-fixes/+merge/79438
<gatox> only pep8 fixes
<mandel> gatox, sure
<gatox> mandel, thanks
<mandel> np
<diverse_izzue> rye, what's the argument against delta uploads? high server load for calculating checksums?
<rye> diverse_izzue, i guess you will want to talk to chicharra team (facundo, verterok). But as I recall this is not something that is easily implementable at the current stage.
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, yes, we'd need to change the model of the upload, we have it in our future, not in the near one
<facundobatista> Hola rye
<mandel> ralsina, gatox after playing with ctypes a little and the windows api, this works: http://www.themacaque.com/?p=954
<mandel> facundobatista, if you can read that ^ and let me know if its a good idea to send a patch to python I'd greatly appreciate it :P
<gatox> mandel, great!!!!!
<gatox> mandel, that solved the unicode path problem?
<gatox> completely?
<ralsina> yikes about the guID
<mandel> gatox, yes, it will get you the unicode for ~ and will use the correct function in XP and Vista and later :)
<mandel> ralsina, yes, it was a PITA to find the GUID :(
<mandel> gatox, most borring review EVER done: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/pep8-fixes/+merge/79438
<gatox> mandel, jejjjeje told you
<mandel> ralsina, ok, so we have the code to use the other function, we can later decide if we use it or not, at least we know it works :)
<ralsina> mandel: agreed
<mandel> ralsina, I'm moving to do some serious bug fixing and propose auto-update in control panel then
<mandel> and I hope I'm not writting more ctypes code for today :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<ralsina> ok, gotta take the kid to school, will be back in a while
<facundobatista> mandel, you should at least open a bug... but there's a risk in adding ctypes stuff (that is very picky with architectures) replacing a environment variable usage
<facundobatista> mandel, yes, the environment is wrong, but that's a windows bug
<facundobatista> mandel, maybe accessing a windows API? anyway, you should at least open the bug
<facundobatista> (and show your code as a way of solving it)
<facundobatista> mandel, ah, btw, puto windows!
<mandel> facundobatista, ok, I'll do that then :)
<mandel> facundobatista, hahaha is a terrible platform
 * mandel walks dog
<nessita> good morning!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox. Branches? :-)
<nessita> gatox: besides the connect one, I have that in my radar
<gatox> nessita, yes, both of network and the one for connect.... i've merged with trunk all my branches and run pep8 and u1lint in every one of them... so they shouldn't have any issues
<nessita> gatox: nice!
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/connect-files/+merge/79611  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gord> is it a bug that when i have a lot of files to sync, that the one i reeeally wanted always seems to be at the end of the queue? ;)
<nessita> gord: heh... no :-)
<mandel> ok, I'm of for lunch, see you at the stand up :)
<mandel> nessita, FYI I'm still downloading vista from msdn to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/875283
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875283 in ubuntuone-client "Update error (affects: 1) (heat: 462)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: did you fixed the 2 branches I approved yesterday?
<mandel> nessita, yes, I need to push the changes, I got  little caught with how to expanduser with the newer API and wrote an example with it (I lost A LOT of time looking for the GUID)
<nessita> mandel: but that was gatox work...
<mandel> nessita, yes.. sorry I got carried out..
<ralsina> mandel looooooves playing around with the windows api, even if he denies it.
<ralsina> and good morning nessita!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<mandel> ralsina, I was really interested, I admit it, but wont happen again
 * mandel really goes to lunch now
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hi there. Got a few minutes?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, sure
<ralsina> mandel, dobey, alecu, nessita, gatox: standup in 5'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mandel> me
<dobey> oi
<nessita> me
<Chipaca> ralsina: i need you to set apart some time in orlando to talk with davidcalle, please
<ralsina> Chipaca: I will
<Chipaca> ralsina: thank you
<gatox> me
<ralsina> davidcalle: how about monday? :-)
<ralsina> me
<davidcalle> ralsina, ok for monday :)
<ralsina> davidcalle: cool, I am the fat bearded guy with a strange t-shirt. Can't miss me!
<Chipaca> woops, sorry for interrupting the standup
 * Chipaca wasn't paying attention
<ralsina> davidcalle: ok, I'll be more specific later on ;-)
<nessita> mandel: go!
<davidcalle> ralsina, really tall guy going bald, can't miss me either.
<mandel> me
<ralsina> davidcalle: we have three of you in OLS already :-)
<dobey> mandel: you were first. go
<nessita> dobey: go!
<dobey> ralsina: you do realize it's UDS right? there will be multiple fat bearded guys with strange t-shirts
<dobey> nessita: mandel was first :)
<ralsina> dobey: thus the effectivity of the joke
<nessita> dobey: yeah, but he may be on his mobile
<nessita> dobey: which may take a while to get the standup typed in
<dobey> λ DONE: some fighting with banshee
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #872972, bug #467397?, schedule holiday
<dobey> λ BLCK: banshee has a weird race.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872972 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Store URLs have to wait for main page to load (affects: 1) (heat: 38)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872972
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 467397 in python2.6 (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "KeyError: 'ROUND_CEiLiNG' when using turkish locale (affects: 16) (dups: 9) (heat: 108)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467397
<mandel> DONE: fixedcodefrom my MP, stolen work from gatox and look how to use the recommended API to get the user profile on Windows. Reported bug to python. Started settin vista vm. TODO: push changes to MPs. Install all required debug tools on Vista. Propose autoupdate code off control panel. BLOCKED: no
<dobey> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: catch up with emails and bug reports, debug syncdaemon not working on windows
<nessita> TODO: catch up with big refactor branches to have u1sdtool working on windows
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fully migrate to 11.10, fix some branches, start working on some ui bugs, mumble with alecu and nessita about expanduser.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: tech leads call, mail catchup, arranging notes for tomorrow's call. TODO: mgmt call, finish organizing said notes, schedule remaining 1-1s with the team, debug with the parrino, doctor's appointment later, etc etc etc. BLOCKED: days have too few hours
<ralsina> Please, everyone, check your calendars, tomorrow's call is important. Those who don't attend will be assigned to the web+mobile team!
<ralsina> or the eastern front. Your choice!
<dobey> ralsina: i hear chocolate ration is about to go up.
<nessita> Mate time!!!
<mandel> did my message arrive?
<ralsina> mandel: nonono
<mrfree> mandel, hi :)
<mrfree> I started committing to gentoo, the work is almost done... I simply need to review and commit, I'll poke the chan when I'm done
<mrfree> then I'll available to contribute/test a better package_manager implementation :)
<mrfree> the sync stuff works great ;)
<ralsina> mrfree: awesome!
<mrfree> ralsina, I can finally drop dropbox in the trash :)
<mrfree> I need to try the u1 gnome3 integration better, to achieve some visual needs
<mandel> mrfree, hello :)
<mandel> ralsina, really, no?
<mrfree> I only found a problem with deja-dup integration, but I've found it's an already known bug in ubuntu too
<mandel> ralsina, mrfree did you guys talk about the platform string?
<mrfree> which platform string?
<mandel> mrfree, I guess not hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, can you explain it to mrfree?
<ralsina> mrfree, somewhere in some code, which I can't remember and I am in a phone call ;-) there is a string that says what "platform" you are on
<ralsina> mrfree: should be in sso, somewhere near the word ping, IIRC
<dobey> eh?
<mandel> mrfree, the idea is that we would like to be able to track the number of users we have in each platfrom so that we can triagged the bugs accordingly, lets say we have a gazillion users in gentoo, then when you file a bug about gentoo, we will make it a priority :)
<mandel> we do the same for windows
<mandel> mrfree, but I think is in the protocol code.. I cannot remember
<mrfree> ah ok... I'll dig it a while...
<dobey> mandel: that doesn't seem right
<mandel> mandel, my explanation, or the fact that we have that in the code?
<dobey> mandel: you talking to yourself
<dobey> mandel: also, that seems the wrong way to do that
<mandel> dobey, ups hehe
<dobey> if the way that's done is "define a string"
<mandel> dobey, I don't exaclty know the implementation details, I was not involved in that
<dobey> also, there's no easy way to differentiate those in the bug reports
<mandel> dobey, not in the bug reports, I'd expect sometone to say, this does not work in platfrom X blah blah
<mandel> dobey, then we look at graphite and decide the weigth of platfrom x
<dobey> mandel: clearly you don't read our bug reports or see the questions people ask :)
<ralsina> usually we don't get the platform until the third comment ;-)
<dobey> also, deciding the importance of a bug based on number of users connected to the server, is dumb :)
<mandel> dobey, I was giving an example :P
<mandel> I really don't know what that figure is really used for
<mandel> I know is there for a reason :)
<dobey> it's there for windows
<ralsina> mrfree: or rather, look in u1-client, in platform\credentials\__init__.py for how we gather the platform name and stuff.
<mandel> dobey, but why?
<dobey> mandel: to see how many windows users we have connected to the server at any given time?
<mandel> dobey, and why do we want that?
<ralsina> dobey: and the same way we want to know from now on on what version of ubuntu people is
<dobey> mandel: so we know if it was worth the cost to make it work? :)
<ralsina> mandel: we do want to know that. It's called user segmentation
<dobey> ralsina: sure, but "define a string in a file" is a lame way to do that :)
<dobey> it's linux, we have the LSB
<ralsina> dobey: well, yes, and that's how it's done I think
<mandel> I'd be surprise if it is a hardcoded tring..
<dobey> if so, then mrfree doesn't need to do anything with it for gentoo
<mandel> s/tring/string
<ralsina> "linux" is hardcoded
<dobey> if it's just "Linux", then it's not LSB :)
<ralsina> ok, I need to listen to the call, so argue between yourselves ;-)
<dobey> nessita: should we not also have a stable-2-0 for ubuntuone-windows-installer?
<nessita> dobey: you're absolutely right
<nessita> dobey: thanks for pointing this out, I will make the release and tag today/tomorrow
<dobey> nessita: great, thanks. i think there are also several branches for ubuntu-sso-client or ubuntuone-client that have landed in trunk to fix windows issues, that should be backported to the stable branches as well.
<nessita> dobey: you mean the "new" stable branches for P or the 2-0 branches?
<dobey> nessita: i mean the 2-0 and such
<dobey> nessita: we don't have the stable branches for P set up yet do we?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, that's why I wasn't sure what you mean
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure why we should backport those windows fixes to the 2-0 stable branches... would you please share with me your rationale?
<dobey> nessita: for the P stable branches, we will just branch from trunk for now. but wanted to have the planning discussion first, so after that call tomorrow perhaps
<nessita> indeed
<dobey> nessita: if we are relaesing them as updates versioned as 2.0.x for windows, they should be in stable-2-0 branches (or stable-1-4 for sso i guess)
<nessita> dobey: but what if we need to SRU something to linux?
<nessita> dobey: then we will need to SRU also the "windows" code...
<dobey> nessita: then we SRU to linux. the windows specific pieces should have no bearing on that.
<nessita> dobey: hum, I always felt like bug diffs are harder to SRU, even  if they are not related
<dobey> well, for ubuntu. everything should be one tarball if we are making tarball releases
<dobey> nessita: it depends on how we do the SRU
<nessita> dobey: can you please be more specific? (I have little experience SRUing)
<dobey> nessita: we support multiple platforms, and our support of windows shouldn't make fixing bugs in ubuntu harder to get done
<nessita> dobey: that's logical, but I'm not sure that would be the "real" case. Maybe you have more info than I do?
<dobey> nessita: well, for example, I just did a couple SRUs last week, and simply put the patches into the existing ubuntu package, instead of making a new tarball release
<dobey> nessita: because they were small patches, and only 1 or 2 bugs being fixed
<nessita> dobey: ah yes, I saw that...
<dobey> nessita: the "real" case is, if the SRU team is making it harder for us to get fixes into Ubuntu because we also support Windows, then we need to resolve that problem in a way that doesn't prevent us from having the platform-specific pieces in the same codebase. presumably by educating the SRU team how such code is separated, and improving communication, as necessary
<nessita> dobey: that sounds good as a plan
<dobey> nessita: basically, we need to fix any problems with the SRU team by fixing them with the SRU team, rather than working around the SRU team :)
<nessita> dobey: yeah, you're right (though somehow it feels easier doing the latter, but yes, the former is the right path)
<nessita> dobey: I will make stable branches for the latest fixes
<dobey> nessita: it's easier until you try to maintain the code :)
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<facundobatista> nessita, LucasMetal had a 2GB memory usage in windows, with 4453 files (but 11276 directories)
<facundobatista> nessita, we could get logs from him, right?
<nessita> facundobatista: indeed
<nessita> facundobatista: wanna ask him the logs? (need the log dirs?)
<facundobatista> LucasMetal, we may need for a clean restart with a specific logs configuration, to have all the info
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, please, and where the config is located
<LucasMetal> no problem
<facundobatista> LucasMetal, which windows version do you have?
<nessita> LucasMetal: hey there! are you running the latest version? (released last week)(
<LucasMetal> Windows 7
<LucasMetal> I have installed it yesterday
<mandel> gatox, can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together
<nessita> LucasMetal: great! let me get your the info then
<gatox> mandel, yep1
<LucasMetal> hey nessita ! Ok!
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<LucasMetal> I'm at the office now, but I could do it when I got home (anyway, there is no hurry I guess)
<nessita> LucasMetal: right, no hurries, but let me give you a link with the instructions
<LucasMetal> perfect ;)
<mandel> gatox, do you have running the tests of ubuntuone-control-panel on windows?
<gatox> mandel, let me try
<gatox> mandel, i think so
<mandel> gatox, let me know, cause I'm getting errors due to a dirty reactor
<nessita> facundobatista, LucasMetal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/712063/
<gatox> mandel, the test for trunk are ok
<gatox> mandel, let me check if i have the last code.....
<facundobatista> nessita, gracias
<nessita> de nada!
<gatox> mandel, 236..... yes...... the test in trunk are ok
<facundobatista> nessita, "restart machine" <-- puto windows
<mandel> gatox, hm.. dammed
<gatox> mandel, are you working in a branch for cp?
<mandel> gatox, yes
<LucasMetal> nessita: perfect. But, what if the syncdaemon hangs and never says "all files up to date" ?
<ralsina> nessita, mandel, alecu: we are getting lots of support requests on bug #872924 anyone is working on it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 54)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<mandel> gatox, how many successes do you get, Im getting the following:
<mandel> FAILED (skips=1, errors=6, successes=711)
<nessita> LucasMetal: when the memory consumption reaches 2GB (for example), kill it and gather logs, please
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, no one is for the moment. This affects both OSes
<nessita> all OSes, I meant
<mandel> ralsina, we looked at it, I added some extra logging and fixes to _is_path_dir and we found out that is due to a fd.close() fd.write()
<nessita> mandel: the issue is already debugged
<ralsina> nessita, mandel: any clues on how to attack it?
<mandel> nessita, really? what was it?
<nessita> mandel: it occurs on every platform, and is related to the UploadCommand
 * mandel curious 
<LucasMetal> nessita: ok, hope It doesn't burn my notebook harddrive, yesterday It was on fire when the process was at 2GB :(
<gatox> mandel, PASSED (skips=1, successes=704)
<ralsina> nessita: parrino is gathering the full logs on windows for the memory leak, to see if we can see anything new there.
<nessita> mandel: somehow the uploads can't be resumed
<ralsina> nessita: could it be related to the problem with updown being restarted?
<nessita> ralsina: the I/O stuff is bery likely not related to parrino's issue (just FYI)
<ralsina> nessita: I know, just passing it on because I saw 2GB mentioned :-)
<nessita> ralsina: the I/O error - operation on closed file is a bug in the code, nothing to do with updown
<nessita> ralsina: right, we're trying to have more logs from another user that has the same issue
<mandel> gatox, can you run the tests for lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-functions and let me know the results?
<ralsina> nessita: ok then. We should prioritise the I/O bug if at all possible. That one and the memory leak are the most complained about at the moment.
<nessita> ralsina: we need chicharra help with the I/O bug, is not platform specific
<ralsina> and the None has no get_rootdir which may or may not be the same as the memory leak
<gatox> mandel, on it
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina: cool? they are hasta las manos :-)
<ralsina> I mean cool as in "ack". I know I am using it wrong ;-)
<nessita> ah!
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<ralsina> nessita: since they are aware of it, and we need their help... well, that's it for now. Therefore, cool, moving one :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<gatox> mandel, your tests are working for me: PASSED (skips=1, successes=711)
 * ralsina calls TIMING ISSUE
<gatox> mandel, can it be a problem with any other project setted in the pythonpath?
<gatox> RaHorachty, maybe
<gatox> ralsina, maybe
<ralsina> I bet it's ralsina and not RaHoracht-y
<gatox> ralsina, :P... i'm use to only type the first 2 chars and then hit tab..... i always confuse alecu with someone else
<gatox> used*
<ralsina> gatox: of course. Sorry, I am in a silly mood today.
<mandel> gatox, it could be.. lame, I'll see what is the issue
<mandel> gatox, try to do ma + tab in pyar :P
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> in pyar i can do r + tab and i'll get ralsina (copyright of the R)
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: I am 3rd on the r today in pyar
<gatox> weird..... only show me your name on R+tab
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<gatox> i'm starving...... lunch, brb!
<nessita> ralsina: do you understand this report? bug #876981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876981 in ubuntuone-client "Error when trying to install Windows in Ubuntu 10.10.2 LTS (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876981
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> nessita: I do, but I am having a hard time answering :-)
<mandel> nessita, have you ever seen this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/712092/
<mandel> nessita, I'm having that issue in O
<nessita> ralsina: what is it about?
<ralsina> nessita: he's trying to run the windows installer on linux
<nessita> ralsina: using wine, I would hope
<ralsina> nessita: nope, just opening it, it seems
<nessita> mandel: never seen that... do you have all the deps properly installed?
<mandel> nessita, not even
<ralsina> nessita: it's reported to work on wine
<nessita> right
<mandel> nessita, yes, the not even was for the bug report ;)
<mandel> nessita, I have nightlies, gi etc..
<ralsina> nessita: I got it, don't worry
<nessita> mandel: no idea then, sorrry
<mandel> nessita, I can do the import from the terminal, seems that u1trial cannot :(
<mandel> dobey, ping
<mandel> is there anyone in O here?
<beuno> o/
<mandel> beuno, oh, cool, can you give me a hand with a small tests?
<mandel> s/tests/test
<beuno> I can try
<mandel> beuno, ok, can you please branch lp:ubuntuone-control-panel
<mandel> and add it to the PYTHONPATH
<beuno> done
<mandel> beuno, once you have that can you please do from python: __import__('ubuntuone.controlpanel.web_client.tests.test_libsoup', None, None, [""])
<mandel> beuno, I'm expecting a weird import error about _API
<beuno> ImportError: No module named utils
<gatox> mandel, i'm in O
<Chipaca> who isn't in O? right?
<mandel> gatox, can you do the above ^ too, thx
<mandel> beuno, utils?!? that is weird, may I see the trace
<gatox> mandel, yep... i'm finish eating and i'll do that!
<beuno> mandel, https://pastebin.canonical.com/54514/
<beuno> (sorry for the private paste, force habbit)
<mandel> beuno, no worries :)
<mandel> beuno, you do not have nighliets, do you?
<beuno> mandel, I don't think I do
<mandel> beuno, can you add them, if you don't mind that is
<beuno> sure
<mandel> beuno, thx!
<mandel> beuno, ping me when you are up to date :)
<beuno> Out[1]: <module 'ubuntuone.controlpanel.web_client.tests.test_libsoup' from 'ubuntuone/controlpanel/web_client/tests/test_libsoup.pyc'>
<beuno> mandel, ^
<mandel> beuno, ok, great, now, can you go in the branch you got and do ./run-tests
<mandel> beuno, if the run, my machine is funcked :(
<dobey> mandel: what's up?
<mandel> dobey, I was wondering if you knew why I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/712092/ but I can do the import of Soup and SoupGNOME from the RELP
<dobey> mandel: on oneiric?
<mandel> dobey, yes
<dobey> mandel: tests don't work in oneiric
<mandel> dobey, la puta!!!! really?
<dobey> mandel: yeah, gobject vs. gobject-introspection issue makes for very bad times.
<mandel> dobey, ouch.. then I'll have to have a vm with N
<mandel> beuno, thx, dobey confirmed me what I feared ^
<mandel> dobey, ok, then with those bad news, EOD for me
<dobey> mandel: so anything of ours that uses gobject-introspection will not have working tests, due to twisted reactor not working with new gobject stuff
<dobey> mandel: have a good evening :)
<mandel> the only good thing of the day was the quantum levitation
<mandel> dobey, ok, I'll keep that in mind.. have a good day! :)
<dobey> and me getting 5000 more medallion miles on delta :)
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> dobey, talk to you laters (dog is waiting)
<mandel> everyone, cu tom!
<gatox> mandel, i tried what you said and i can do the import without trouble
 * nessita -> gone to the uni
<nessita> see ya later crowd!
<clem-l> cparrino: can I PM?
<gatox> EOD for me.... see you tomorrow
<dobey> alright, i'm off. have a good evening all
#ubuntuone 2011-10-19
<JamesTait> Good morning, all. :)
<karni> Good morning!
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how is the fix for the unicode issue going?
<gatox> mandel, well... i fix u1-client to return unicode from interaction_interfaces when the folders are requested.... but it only fix that part, u1-cp explote because is trying to parse the path, cutting off the first part: c:\users\username and is using expanduser
<gatox> nessita told me to not modify u1-cp yet... i have to talk with her today
<gatox> mandel, how are you this morning? do you need any review or something?
<mandel> gatox, this morning.. is very slow, it looks like tests are borken on O so I'm creating an N machine to test..
<mandel> gatox, major PITA
<mandel> gatox, while I'm waiting I'm writing patches for python on windows :P
<gatox> mandel, which tests are broken in O.... i tried what you ask yesterday, but you were EOD when i answered
<mandel> gatox, control panel ones
<mandel> gatox, can you run them with no problem in o?
<gatox> mandel, yes, that's why i ask... i can run them again if you want
<gatox> let me do it with trunk updated and i'll let you know
<gatox> mandel, nop.... u1-client was.... with cp i can't run the tests.. i have problem with some import.... i was trying to fix that since yesterday.... i was confusing cp and client tests
<mandel> gatox, no, cp does not work because the twisted reactor uses the old gtk bindings and the control panel now use gi
<gatox> mandel, do you know what is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713059/
<mandel> gatox, so things explote!
<gatox> yessssssss.... that!
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhh i thought it was me!
<mandel> gatox, yes, that is the problem I had, and the most annoying things is that when you do a simple import it works
<mandel> gatox, dobey knew :P
<gatox> true
 * mandel walks dog
<nessita> hello everyone
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> mandel: ping
<gatox> nessita, is the installer working for you?
<nessita> gatox: haven't tried lately... is not?
<gatox> nessita, i'm trying to run what is in trunk, nothing else, as always..... and i'm receiving this error:
<gatox>   File "C:\Python27\lib\site-packages\twisted\internet\main.py", line 30, in ins
<gatox> tallReactor
<gatox>     raise error.ReactorAlreadyInstalledError("reactor already installed")
<gatox> twisted.internet.error.ReactorAlreadyInstalledError: reactor already installed
<gatox> i tried to comment that lines and see what happend.... but the ui never show up
<nessita> gatox: if you comment the reactor install it will never run
<nessita> gatox: try looking at the previos revnos, what changed in each
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, yes, i assume that about the reactor :P i wanted to try what happend
<nessita> gatox: heh
<nessita> mandel: ping?
<gatox> nessita, he is walking the dog
<nessita> ah, thanks
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> hola gatox
<gatox> ralsina, question: is the installer working for you?
<ralsina> gatox: that's a difficult question :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ejeje why?
<ralsina> gatox: have not tried installing it in a long time
<gatox> ralsina, nono.... no installing..... executing ubuntuone-windows-installer from sources
<ralsina> gatox: haven't either, I am kinda behind in other stuff, haven't looked at it this week
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok.... no problem..... i'll keep looking what can it be
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> gatox: you or something you're importing is importing twisted.internet.reactor which installs itself, before you are installing a different reactor
<gatox> dobey, i'm trying in windows.... not linux
<gatox> dobey, ahhh
<gatox> dobey, i thought you were talking about the cp problem
<dobey> what cp problem?
<gatox> dobey, i'm looking at that... it seems that something like that.....
<gatox> dobey, about gi
<dobey> oh
<gatox> for the tests
<dobey> yeah, that's broken :)
<ralsina> So, what's *not* broken today? I need good news ;-)
<dobey> my credit is good :P
<ralsina> dobey: good to hear!
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<nessita> hi alecu!
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> ralsina, dobey, alecu, mandel?
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> meh
<alecu> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: reviews, bug triage, teaching duties
<nessita> TODO: meetings, reviews, more u1sdtool-multiplatform branch
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatix
<nessita> gatox*
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed Successful Page (trying to make ubuntuone-windows-installer work in order to test it IRL), trying to make u1lint work (with nessita's help).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Find out what happend with ubuntuone-windows-installer, fix u1lint, propose the successful page branch and work in the multiplatform expanduser.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: took a day off, but before that: fixed non-ascii computer name bug #875331, pending just one review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-get-token-name/+merge/79594
<alecu> TODO: meetings, finish proxy support design document, discuss different proxy approaches with the team
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875331 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 1 other project) "SSO Client does not work with non-ascii hostnames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875331
<alecu> NOTE: I'm taking this evening off and tomorrow moning for cleaning up and moving the old apt/office
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, thinking, mail catchup, thinking. TODO: team roadmap call, other calls, try to cleanup a couple of branches I have pending BLOCKED: no
<dobey> λ DONE: banshee fight, scheduled holidays, bug #872972, started moving banshee extension to LP
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872972 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Store URLs have to wait for main page to load (affects: 1) (heat: 38)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872972
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee/libu1 SRUs, bug #467397?, planning call, precise development setup, discuss release procedure with elopio
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 467397 in python2.6 (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "KeyError: 'ROUND_CEiLiNG' when using turkish locale (affects: 16) (dups: 9) (heat: 108)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467397
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<nessita> ah! DONE: found a couple of bugs inside the windows IPC side
<alecu> nessita, what (else) was broken in the windows IPC?
<nessita> alecu: the calls to do "stuff" thru SDTool were supposed to replicate the linux behaviour where, for example, if you requested a folder creation, the sdtool explictely waits for the folder creation success/error signal
<nessita> alecu: but in windows, nothing was waiting on... so the calls returned way before the whole op was completed
<nessita> alecu: this is why the folder subscribal, on windows, was not showing the folder as subscribed when the backend returned
<nessita> and we had to add the ugly delay
<alecu> nessita, cool that you found that!
<nessita> yes, but a lot needs fixing
<nessita> so, more lines to this already enormous branch! :-D
<nessita> (yeah, I will try to split it on windows/linux)
<alecu> nessita, wait! can't you report that as a different bug, and let's do it as a different branch?
<alecu> *and we'll do it
<ralsina> right, let's parallelize
<nessita> alecu: well... short answer: no. Long answer: I moved all the stdool and u1stool branches to a multiplatform place, so *the same* suite is run on both platform
<nessita> alecu: so, right now, the suite that is succeeding on linux, is not passing on widnows
<nessita> windows*
<nessita> alecu: so, splitting on linux/windows for review sounds like the best choice here
<alecu> nessita, ack
<nessita> alecu: when I said "all the stdool and u1stool branches" I meant  all the stdool and u1stool *tets suites*
<alecu> nessita, I'll be marking a day or two in my calendar to review *those branches* :-)
<nessita> heh
<nessita> but after this, I will be much more confident on sdtool on windows
<ralsina> great work nessita
<alecu> so, are we having the meeting in 45'?
<nessita> ralsina: thanks, I think this will pay off a lot, specially since we will be able to run u1sdtool on windows (and then ask users a lot more of things for debug)
<alecu> oh, and EOM btw
<nessita> eom!
<ralsina> nessita: indeed, u1sdtool would come handy for thememory leak debugging :-/
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<nessita> ralsina: it will? what do you have in mind?
<ralsina> nessita: for example, to know if the queue is just huge
<nessita> ah, yes
<alecu> ralsina, hmmm
<alecu> ralsina, I see it in 15' in the google calendar
<ralsina> alecu: then it's in 15' ;-)
<alecu> cool
 * ralsina was not looking and trusted alecu
 * alecu wrongly trusted his flaky memory
<alecu> gatox, nessita, thisfred, joshuahoover, mandel, dobey, ralsina, Chipaca: mumble meeting in 13'
<ralsina> alecu: ack!
<gatox> alecu, ack
<joshuahoover> alecu: yep
<alecu> thisfred, mumble meeting in 13'
<thisfred> alecu: wow, your ping crashed my xchat
<alecu> thisfred, oh, sorry! :-)
<thisfred> alecu: thx. what about?
<thisfred> next cycle planning?
<thisfred> or more PM?
<dobey> thisfred: yep
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> I don't think I got the invite :)
<alecu> thisfred, I didn't get the invite either
<ralsina> thisfred, alecu: argh
<thisfred> let's see if mumble works'
<ralsina> It's in the OLS calendar and everything
<ralsina> https://www.google.com/calendar/b/1/render?hl=en&tab=cc&pli=1&gsessionid=MGU7QwSdSznBCdn8S4vmXg
<thisfred> no mumble on main machine, trying laptop
<dobey> OLS is such a horrible acronym for that
<mandel> ralsina, nessita sorry I missed the standup, I had an engineer comming to fix the interent and had to spend some time at home
<ralsina> mandel: no problem
<nessita> mandel: we're in mumble for the planning meeting
<mandel> nessita, ralsina there already
<ralsina> alecu, mumble?
<ralsina> everyone: sent email with the meeting notes
<ralsina> alecu, you left :-)
<alecu> damn
<ralsina> nessita: can we have our 1-1 at say 2PM? I am hungry and my throat is sore
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<dobey> need to get lunch, bbiab
<gatox> lunch! brb
<mandel> alecu, nessita I already asked ralsina for a review, but I know he is busy, so please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-reactor-import/+merge/79842
<mandel> tools does an import reactor and brakes things, so I had t do that work around
<nessita> mandel: looking
<nessita> mandel: I think the fix is not the best fix... but maybe I'm mistaken
<nessita> mandel: where is the migrate code imported that makes 2 reactors be installed?
<mandel> nessita, is in ubuntuone_installer/main/windows.py, there the qt reactor is installed
<nessita> looking
<mandel> nessita, but is isntalled by main() which menas that utils cannot be imported until main() has installed the reactor
<nessita> right
<nessita> mandel: let me look at the code and I confirm or deny my theory
<mandel> nessita, sure
<dobey> sigh, twisted :)
<nessita> mandel: right, so the fix should be move the utils import from the global space to inside the def's that need it
<nessita> mandel: in fact, I'm wondering why those def's are in main() (besides the main() itself)
<nessita> mandel: so, I would  move:
<nessita> check_updates, check_credentials to utils, and then import the utils module inside the main() def, after the reactor was installed
<nessita> mandel: that way we can also cleanup the passing of the CredentialsManagementTool class to check_credentials
<nessita> mandel: since, if we move check_credentials to utils, which will be imported after the reactor was installed, we can import CredentialsManagemetTool globally in utils
<nessita> mandel: you followed me?
<mandel> nessita, so, move everything but move to utils and then simply import check_credentials, right?
<nessita> mandel: hem.. that's a subset, yes
<nessita> mandel: you can't move the reactor callbacks, for example
<nessita> so, stop, error_cb, and success_cb remain in main()
<mandel> nessita, why can't I move success?
<nessita> mandel: it creates a GUI
<nessita> we don't want to move that to utils
<mandel> oh, true..
<mandel> I hate that stupid import magic from the reactor, is making or code look horrible
<nessita> mandel: yes
<mandel> nessita, ok, can you add a needs fixing and I'll sort out this tom early morning, I ran out of hours
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> nessita, thx! I'll send you an email when done, it is not a lot of work
<nessita> yeap
<ralsina> check_credentials is in main because the contents used to be *in* main :-)
<ralsina> as in they used to be in the main function, then I moved them out so they became at least marginally testable
<mandel> nessita, ralsina before I go, I have a control-panel branch blocked because the control panel tests do not work on O, what do we do about that?
<nessita> mandel: I have no idea :-/
<nessita> mandel: as far as I know, twisted will not work with gi bindings
<nessita> so, we're kinda screwed in that front
<nessita> dobey: did we reach any conclusion about that? ^ or only crying is possible?
<dobey> about gi?
<dobey> mandel: why is your branch blocked?
<mandel> dobey, is not strinctly blocked, I'm blocking it until I set up a natty machine to test it, which is a PITA
<dobey> mandel: tarmac is running on natty still
<mandel> dobey, ok,then I'll propose it and will have a local natty for testing
<mandel> anywas, EOD for me, catch you laters!
<dobey> don't let oneiric block you!
<dobey> nessita: conclusion is we need to fix twisted, or stop using twisted :)
<nessita> dobey: how fixable is twisted in that regard? :-)
<dobey> nessita: well, i have a branch that's maybe 50% there. the other 50% is broken in glib :(
<nessita> dobey: would you know if glib will be "fixed" in that regard?
<dobey> nessita: theoretically, yes. and it is something we can probably work around, but i haven't had time to poke further into that, with the release and SRUs and everything. but hopefully will be able to test my theory shortly
<dobey> shortly being within the next week i hope
<nessita> nice
<nessita> dobey: we can wrap up that during UDS
<dobey> maybe. some twisted folks will be there, so we can ping in person if need be; but hopefully will be able to make it work before then :)
<gatox> ralsina, nessita review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/page-successful/+merge/79856  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/successful-page/+merge/79857
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<nessita> gatox: whate ever happened with network-detect?
<gatox> nessita, i fix the things you mentioned... but i'm trying to have u1lint working to test it myself and fix anything else and then let you know
<nessita> gatox: great
<gatox> "fix anything else" i mean if there is another lint issue
<dobey> gatox: are you on oneiric?
<gatox> dobey, yes
<dobey> oh, though u1lint should work, since it doesn't use twisted
<gatox> dobey, well, i was having some issues with some dependencies.... nessita was helping me to fix that
<dobey> gatox: sure. i was just thinking of the introspection issue :)
<gatox> nessita, this branch should be ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<dobey> nessita: can you refresh my memory of what you were wondering about wrt stable branches process from the call this morning? i'm trying to collect all those thoughts in a few notes to write kup the e-mail and want to make i get everything covered
<nessita> dobey: yes. For example:
<nessita> * from "a feature should be ported from trunk to stable when is *ready*". What's the definition of ready?
<nessita> * from  the definition of *ready*, if we mention QA, who is in charge of doing it? how?
<nessita> * what time frames shall we handle to do ports? all together at the end? on demand?
<gatox> nessita,  and this one should be ready too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<dobey> nessita: what do you mean my "ports" there? supporting a new platform?
<nessita> * what do we port? (I know this is a broad question, but I think you get my point?) like, anything we develop in trunk and is *ready*? or only things listed in *here*?
<nessita> dobey: no, sorry, port == porting something from trunk to a stable branch
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> nessita: is that all?
<nessita> dobey: from the top of my head, yes. Fell free to add any other detail that may help be all in sync with the process
<dobey> yes of course. just wanted to make sure i am covering what you were asking about, since you brought it up in the meeting. didn't want to send an e-mail and not cover anything you asked about :P
<nessita> heh
<nessita> gatox: ping
<nessita> gatox: this MP is still failing with the errors I pasted in it: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> nessita, weird!! i run u1lint on that branch and didn't show any changes
<nessita> gatox: is a test error
<nessita> actually, 2
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh tests
<nessita> gatox: I pasted the error on the 18th
<dobey> man, this weather has me super tired
<dobey> maybe i should go get a snack full of sugar or something
<dobey> nessita: got sidetracked, but i'll write up that e-mail in the morning. too exhausted now. :-/
<dobey> hae a good evening though
<nessita> dobey: you too, get some rest
<Reaper> is ubuntu one not working?
<duanedesign> hello Reaper
<Reaper> howdy
<duanedesign> Reaper: Currently the servers are experiencing very high loads
<Reaper> ahh thank god I was going crazy LOL
<duanedesign> Reaper: are you in Ubuntu?
<Reaper> yes
<duanedesign> Reaper: if you are curious you can use this command to watch the logs:
<duanedesign> tail -fn 50 /home/duanedesign/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Reaper> in terminal?
<duanedesign> of course change duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> Reaper: oh, yes. Sorry
<Reaper> very cool thanx
<duanedesign> Reaper: in this instance you will likely see a lot of: Connection lost: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<Reaper> I had about 4 machines tryin to upload lol
<duanedesign> Reaper: oh, and when you are done watching the logs scroll by use ctrl + c to quit the 'tail' command
<duanedesign> Reaper: Are you using Ubuntu 11.10?
<Reaper> lol k
<Reaper> yep
<duanedesign> good :)
<Reaper> why is that good?
<Reaper> just for the command?
<duanedesign> Reaper: that is the newest Ubuntu ONe client.
<Reaper> oh got cha
<duanedesign> It ocntains the latest fixes and improvements
<duanedesign> contains*
<Reaper> so when the servers arent all jacked up will it upload all my stuff?
<duanedesign> we are trying to backport all the changes but it is a time consuming process
<duanedesign> Reaper: yes.
<Reaper> cool
<duanedesign> Reaper: If you click connect. It will kep trying to connect until it gets a connection.
<Reaper> I have connection.. just need to upload the files now lol
<Reaper> If I add a folder the files in the folder will be uploaded once all is well, is that correct?
#ubuntuone 2011-10-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<j0nr> folks, morning
<j0nr> I asked in here a week or so ago about how to backup and restore my synced U1 folders...........I forgot
<j0nr> I have a backup of my ~/Music folder..... I have a fresh install of U1.... should I put the ~/Music folder onto my fresh install before or after I sign into U1?
<mandel> j0nr, you have to do it before, the idea is that you have to amke sure that the metadata is not there before your files, but let me confirm this beofre you do anything
<mandel> karni, is that ^ right?
<karni> Good morning everyone!
 * karni reads
<mandel> karni, I remember we once said the wrong thing.. so I want to make sure :P
<karni> mandel: j0nr: I believe the user should not copy the metadata over. Just the files. Syncdaemon will first do local rescan, and only then start down/uploading stuff.
<karni> mandel: Yeah, I think I told the user to copy metadata as well, which was a mistake
<j0nr> So restroe my files as they were i.e. copy my ~/Music onto new system. Then sign into U1
<j0nr> just trying to avoid the need to download all my Music
<j0nr> sidenote... are you guys in charge of the Android Music App?
<karni> j0nr: I believe that is correct. Yes, understood. It' be best to ask our support guys, duanedesign or rye. The former is probably still sleeping.
<karni> j0nr: I'm the developer on it.
<karni> j0nr: I believe you have something to say :)
<rye> karni, you are right, don't copy ~/.local/share/syncdaemon, copy Music only then launch syncdaemon
<j0nr> Just wondering if it is still alive and kicking... I put it on my phone ages ago (paid) and haven't seen any updates since...
<karni> j0nr: We just made a few improvements and fixed a playlist related server bug. Should be released soon to the Market.
<j0nr> karni: Cool! i was going to say, that one really 'bugs' me...
<j0nr> the playlists that get saved, are they specific to U1 Android music client or can they be accessed anywhere esle, or by any other programs? e.g. other music apps on my device? Can I access them on my desktop pc?
<karni> j0nr: We had some unrelated issues, and this bug hid behind them. This is the only reason it was there for so long, sorry for the inconvenience :<
<karni> j0nr: To be honest, I'm not sure.. We save them in couch, so theoretically they should be available. rye, do you know anything about that ↑ ?
<karni> j0nr: (I'm gradually taking over the U1 Music app, sorry that I can't answer that particular question yet)
<j0nr> Are all playlists the same, e.g. M3U or is it specific to all different applications?
<j0nr> if you are storing as M3U then any app should be able to make use of them right? or is there problems with each app knowing where to find the list of music?
<j0nr> Sorry I don't know much, just thinking aloud
<karni> j0nr: Playlists are stored in CouchDB. It's a database on your computer, that syncs with U1. It's not M3U files.
<j0nr> Ok, so I guess that rules out using those playlists in other music apps on my phone
<j0nr> fair enough.
<karni> j0nr: unless they talk to our Couch db on U1 servers (which is possible for 3rd party developers)
<j0nr> ok
 * mandel coffee
<matti> +`
<matti> Ops
<matti> +1
<matti> Coffee!
 * mandel back
<mandel> matti,  lol
<matti> :)
<gatox> hi
<matti> Hi
<mandel> gatox, buenos dias!
<mandel> gatox, truns out it was not deferToThread, but the bloody ubuntuone.platform.tools
<gatox> mandel, jejje lot of debugging?
<mandel> gatox, more like, lots of swearing :)
<gatox> jeje
 * mandel walk dog
<gatox> mandel, did you already propose the branch that fix the problem in the installer?? because i propose another branch yesterday that  requires the branch you submit yesterday... to know, because if the fix change i have to change my branch
<gatox> brb
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, dobey, gatox, mandel: standup in 7'
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> hola nessita
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, gatox: say me!
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> mandel: go
<mandel> we do have a stand up, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<nessita> yeah, as far as I know
<gatox> mandel, yes
<nessita> mandel: go!
<gatox> ralsina, was first
<ralsina> DONE: team call, 1-1 with alecu, started resourcing, moved canonicaladmin queue, doctor's appointment. TODO: finish resourcing, work on hiring, nessita's 1-1, 1-1 with the boss, and so on and so forth. BLOCKED: I am feeling rather sick to my stomach, but hey, I feel just as bad in bed
<ralsina> mandel, now
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, I did not notice you said me first
<ralsina> nessita: no problem!
<ralsina> ok, mandel, if you pasted it, it did not work :-)
<ralsina> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: planning call, discussed release/qa procedure with elopio, collected some notes for process e-mail
<dobey> λ TODO: send out process e-mail, banshee/libu1 SRUs, bug #467397?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 467397 in python2.6 (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "KeyError: 'ROUND_CEiLiNG' when using turkish locale (affects: 16) (dups: 9) (heat: 108)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467397
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, Fixed Congratulations page, working on expanduser.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish expanduser, search & destroy ui bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: roadmap call, reviews, discovered a couple of IPC bugs in u1client, more on the epic branch for u1sdtool multiplatfofm
<nessita> TODO: 1-1 with ralsina, reviews, stable branch for installer, more epic branch
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<nessita> NOTE: I will be attending the design sprint next week, and UDS the nweek after that, so email will be the best way of contact me if I'm not in IRC
<ralsina> Maybe there was a confusion about standups in yesterday's call. We'll keep on having standups except the day of the team call. I am estimating you will not waste more than 2 hours a week on administrivia. If you think that's too much, I can give you *my* list ;-)
<mobile_> me
<ralsina> Also, in the email I sent I mentioned weekly email reports. Those will not be needed, I will do them based on the 1-1s
<ralsina> mobile_: ?
<dobey> es mandel
<mandel1> yes, stupid irc client
<ralsina> ok
<dobey> rima-tde.net == spain :)
<ralsina> aleeeeeeccccccuuuuu alecu!
<mandel1> DONE: worked on fixing bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/878259 added extra tests for the moved code. TODO: propose merges for autoupdate after running tests on N. debug issue on vista. BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878259 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Fails to start the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<mandel1> I don't know why I have issues with the pad irc"..
<ralsina> mandel1: because it's evil and proprietary
<gatox> mandel, because is mac
<gatox> :P
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> not mac...... but..... you know jeje
<mandel1> probably
<ralsina> ok, alecu seems to be missing in action, so EOM
<mandel1> like our servers, hehehe
<ralsina> and if I may say so, the worst standup ever. I think most of you were not even standing.
<gatox> jeje
<mandel1> ralsina, I was no :P
<ralsina> our servers have different freedom capabilities, you insensitive clod!
<nessita> ralsina: wasn't alecu taking the morning off?
<mandel1> I go back to lunch, I'll be back I'm 10/15 min
<ralsina> nessita: right!
 * ralsina wishes canonicaladmin would send daily staff rolls
<ralsina> of course that would be like, useful, so it's not there
<gatox> lol
<gatox> nessita, i have a couple of pending reviews
<ralsina> gatox: I can do one, probably, if you need it
<nessita> gatox: yeah, I'm already with network-detect
<nessita> gatox: then I have the 2 you gave me yesterday
<gatox> nessita, i fix network-detect..... but i was getting a error with a test for oauth..... not related to my branch :S
<gatox> ralsina, yep!!1 i need reviewers..... let me give you one :P
<nessita> gatox: need some help?
<gatox> ralsina, here is a really small one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/connect-files/+merge/79611
<gatox> nessita, oops..... i commit the test_after_timeout_cache_expires commented.... let me revert that...... i don't know why that test was failing.... i was looking at that
<nessita> gatox: ok, let me know
<gatox> nessita, if you are free..... and you are not going to review network-detect right now..... can you please review the one for congratulations page?? is really small (sso and installer)
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: shouldn't we yield on connect_files so we actually know if it connects correctly?
<nessita> ralsina: I think there is no need, there's much we can do at that stage... the controlpanel will try to connect again if not connected
<nessita> ralsina: if we'd like to handle not connecting at that point we would need a design for that... may be to much
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: nevertheless, I can talk this with liseeeete next week
<nessita> gatox: connect-files is giving conflict
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/gui.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.
<gatox> fixing.....
<ralsina> nessita: I think it may be a good idea, because it will prevent weird errors like "None has no get_rootdir attribute" (wouldn't it?)
<nessita> ralsina: as far as I see it, it will not prevent those, they will just appear in the installer
<ralsina> or is conenct_files to make syncdaemon connect, instead of connecting to syncdaemon>
<nessita> ralsina: right, the former
<ralsina> oh
<ralsina> then no point
<nessita> connect == connect a running syncademon to the server
<nessita> ralsina: I just read carefully the email "The plan". Seems like it was chopped off at the end, and Chipaca played along :-)
<ralsina> Yes, it seems that way :-)
<ralsina> I will post a fixed version with added bits
<gatox> nessita, ralsina conflict resolved in connect-files
<nessita> gatox: ack
<ralsina> ack
<nessita> gatox: the successfull page sso branch will need fixing.... sso is a project independent from Ubuntu One, so we can't hardcode the name
<nessita> gatox: please note that sso is used from software center also, and ideally any other app that wants sso credentials
<nessita> gatox: so, the SUCCESS message, should not change, or at least change to:
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh ok
<gatox> i'll add a new one
<nessita> SUCCESS = _('You are now logged in into %{app_name}s. Congratulations!')
<nessita> gatox: you can't hardcode Ubuntu One, not sure if you got that message :-)
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh ok..... sorry..... i took the text as it was in the bug description
<nessita> gatox: right, but we need to adapt it a bit according to the project's specifics :-)
<nessita> gatox: so, always remember: sso is generic, knows nothing about ubuntu one itself
<gatox> nessita, roger that! :P
<nessita> ralsina: shall we 1-1?
<ralsina> nessita: in 1'
<ralsina> nessita: ok, whenever you want, I am in mumble now
<nessita> ralsina: I'm trying to connect but is not letting me
<nessita> ralsina: the server is closing the connection on me
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, whenever it works. Or I can just... call you
<nessita> ralsina: shall we skype?
<ralsina> let's skype
<ralsina> nessita: you seem offline in skype
<nessita> ralsina: I'm nidart.work
<nessita> nbidart.work
<nessita> gatox: ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/__init__.py:
<nessita>     62:  [C0111, FakeBackend] Missing docstring
<gatox> :(
<nessita> gatox: I will be doing another review round after lunch, I will switch to monkey coder role now :-)
<gatox> nessita, :P ok
<gatox> nessita, the test for oauth is working fine now.... maybe was something blocked in my machine and it needed to be restarted
<nessita> gatox: what error were you having?
<gatox> nessita, also all the branches should be ready now..... i hope without lint issues :S (this weekend i'm going to try to have u1lint working)
<gatox> nessita, the test i mentioned earlier was throwing an exception and blocking the process
<dobey> meh, i suck at writing e-mail
<nessita> dobey: if it's of any consolation, we all do
<nessita> gatox: we will get together and get your env properly working
<nessita> gatox: this week has been crazy for me with the incoming travel and all
<gatox> nessita, yes, i know, no problem..... let me check if i can fix u1lint this weekend, and if i can't i'll let you know next week to see if you can give a  hand
<nessita> gatox: well, next week I will be a little far away from your home... but sure ;-)
<gatox> nessita, uds?
<nessita> gatox: design sprint and UDS, so I will be out for 2 weeks
<nessita> gatox: did you read my standup? :-D
<gatox> nessita, :P ok...... emmmmm when you get back jeje
<mandel> nessita, this guy is ready for a re-review whenever you have the time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-reactor-import/+merge/79842
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<gatox> mandel, you never answer my questionnnnnnnn
<gatox> mandel, and here you are :P
<gatox> mandel, this is the same branch as yesterday?? i ask because i have another branch that depends on this one.... to keep it up to date
<mandel> gatox, oh, wich question? I propbably missed it
<mandel> gatox, and yes, is the same branch with some code that has been moved and more tests
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhh ok
<dobey> i think i will have to get this e-mail finished up after lunch. my brain is still all over the place after yesterday :-/
<dobey> ok, lunch time; bbiab
<Reaper> Is there an upload limit in ubuntu 1?
<gatox> lunch..... brb
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, I have a very quick question, in control panel, we are using gi AND pygtk, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes, for now
<nessita> mandel: I will be migrating that, and very likely removing the GTK UI
<mandel> nessita, ok, understood
<nessita> mandel: can I help somehow?
<mandel> nessita, I had a present for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/714312/ but then I realized that it would not solve anything because we use pygtk in the widgets :(
<nessita> mandel: you made that?
<mandel> nessita, I was going to try and propose that for twisted when some changes so that there is not code repetition, but well, other day
<mandel> nessita, yes, but based on the gtk2reactor, I'm not THAT smart hehe
<mandel> and itamar is not in #twisted so that I could merge it nicely
<nessita> mandel: dobey is already working on this, so I would advice talking to him, if you're really interested. On the other hand, I would also advice not to put time ont his, for now...
<nessita> mandel: or are you blocked?
<mandel> nessita, no, I took some time while watching tv, that is all :)
<nessita> mandel: I think you can safely run the tests for the non-ui stuff in isolation?
<mandel> nessita, but wanted to try before I EOD, that is all
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<mandel> alecu, hello!!!
<alecu> hi there, mandel!
<nessita> hi alecu!
 * alecu has sweated more today than in the whole previous year.
<dobey> mandel: that pastebin also doesn't even import successfully :)
<nessita> alecu: that's goo news! (?)
<dobey> mandel: you basically did the exact same thing as someone else did, who proposed it on twisted's trac :)
<alecu> on the plus side, I'm almost moved, and starting tomorrow, my office will officially be the back room in my own house.
<alecu> gatox, mandel, ralsina: if any of you is having a happy day, doing this review will keep your spirits up: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-get-token-name/+merge/79594
<alecu> if it's not a happy day, it will have no side-effects.
<mandel> dobey, it does import correctly, I have tried it :P
<mandel> dobey, anyways, it was a 10 min thing while watching tv hehehe
<dobey> mandel: well, you got lucky then, because it's point at things that don't exist :)
<nessita> alecu: and what about amelia's bedroom? you share? :-)
<mandel> dobey, I don't want good generals, I want lucky ones jeje
<dobey> heh
<alecu> nessita, no, it's Luli's deskroom I'm taking over.
<nessita> ah, heh
<alecu> nessita, amelia's bedroom is usually a battlefield of plush toys, so it's not easy to work there.
<dobey> alecu: more than 3 toys? it must be really boring in there :P
<alecu> hahahaha
<gatox> alecu, jeje ok on it
<dobey> ok, back to e-mail
<gatox> alecu, +1
<dobey> ugh, this weather sucks
<alecu> gatox,   |o|
<alecu> (tie fighter)
<nessita> alecu: so, when you have some spare time... I'd need your wisdom about twisted.pb. Turns out I found another bug, where the exceptions from the pb server are not being 'forwarded' to the clients
<alecu> nessita, now would be a great time
<nessita> alecu: I read the doc, and tried some approaches, but I had no luck. Spent quite some time yesterday fighting with this... so I skipped the test and moved on, until you came back
<nessita> alecu: nice!
<nessita> alecu: can you please branch:
<alecu> sure
<nessita> lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/u1sdtool-multiplatform
<nessita> alecu: you can check all is green for you by running, in linux:
<nessita> u1trial tests/platform/test_tools.py
<nessita> alecu: once that's green on linux, confirm is all green on windows, but with a SKIPPED test
<nessita> (JIC, latest revno is 1176)
<alecu> nessita, all green in linux. testing windows now
<nessita> alecu: so, the SKIPPEd test is  test_rescan_from_scratch_missing_volume. If you un-skip it, you'll get a trace where the exception received is not the expected, but a TypeError. That TypeError is raised from within twisted internals, complaining that the thing raised from the server is a string, which is "a lie"
<nessita> alecu: since the exception is raised from: ubuntuone/syncdaemon/interaction_interfaces.py:1282
<nessita> alecu: oh, I'll be back in a few minutes, I'm at my mother in law's and she's screaming the lunch is ready :-D
<nessita> brb!
<alecu> nessita, on windows I'm getting a lot of these: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/714368/
<alecu> on the "interaction_ifaces" module
<Reaper> I am trying to send a iso into ubuntuone and its not working.. any ideas.. its it too big?
<Reaper> the iso is under 5 gigs.
<dobey> phew, finally "done" with that mail
<dobey> Reaper: i have uploaded ISOs just fine.
<Reaper> hmm i think its user error then
<Reaper> lol
<Reaper> I tested a txt file and got that just fine
<dobey> Reaper: if it's not uploading, it could be network, server, or client issues. but i can't really say without knowing the logs. i can tell you that our servers are *very* busy right now though, with oneiric having just been released :)
<Reaper> yeah, thats what ive heard
<dobey> and there is a bug or two in the client, for which fixes which are being worked on at the moment, that we hope to get out to oneiric in the next couple weeks (SRUs take at least 7 days to get out)
<Reaper> ahh
<dobey> do you have a ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<dobey> hrmm, i need to get my laptop fixed
<Reaper> not sure, ill have to take a look at it
<dobey> wtf; now network magically works again on my laptop
<Reaper> I love when that happens
<nessita> alecu: back
<dobey> yeah, i upgraded to oneiric on it, and it stopped working
<nessita> alecu: can you just run the test_tools tests?
<dobey> spent 3 days trying to figure out what it was and how i could get it updated as there were pending updates still
<dobey> shut it off for 2 weeks, and it suddenly works again
<Reaper> lol and now it works. that awesome lol
<beuno> Reaper, we are having some issues with our servers
<beuno> so that's probably the cause
<Reaper> thats what I was thinking. I tested a text file earlier today and that went through so ill just hang tight till the servers calm down.
<dobey> Reaper: just to check, run this in a terminal please: "grep ValueError ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon*"
<Reaper> k 1 sec
<dobey> Reaper: if you see "ValueError: I/O error..." type message, you're also hitting one of the known bugs we're working on a fix for :)
<Reaper> ahh got cha
<Reaper> yep, getting alot of those errors
<dobey> now if i could just get the UI back to how i had it, on my laptop (which i guess isn't going to happen with gnome3) :-/
<dobey> Reaper: restarting syncdaemon might help with that: u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<dobey> Reaper: but if you put a big iso in there again, it will likely crop up again
<Reaper> says its being uploaded now
<Reaper> but its said that before.. its about 991mb
<dobey> yeah, the notification will pop up again if you get reconnected, too
<Reaper> got cha, its nothing big. was just stoked about trying that svc and was freakin because I couldnt get it to work. Just wanted to make sure I wasnt completely retarded lol
<dobey> unfortunately it does seem to be our fault. but hopefully we can have a fix soon
<nessita> alecu: let me know when you're back
<Reaper> eh, it happens lol
<nessita> alecu: ping?
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: hey there, sorry for leaving in the middle of the debugging, not sure if you receive my latest messages
<alecu> nessita, no problem, I disappeared for a bit too.
<alecu> nessita, I'm still trying to follow the code
<nessita> alecu: i was saying, could you just run the tests/platform/test_tools.py in windows? that should be all green
<alecu> nessita, and I'm not sure at what point the error is being transformed into string.
<alecu> nessita, I've run that, and now I'
<alecu> I've commented the skip
<alecu> nessita, and it shows an error where the exception comes as a string
<alecu> nessita, so I'm trying to understand at what point the exception is translated into a string
<nessita> alecu: me neither. I read the doc and it said that the exceptions being raised from the pb server should inherit from pb.Error. I did that, I created a new error inheriting from that class, and added a decorator (not in the branch) so every remote method catches everything and raises the specific error, but no luck
<alecu> nessita, I'm reading the PB tutorial, and it says exactly what you say:
<alecu> http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/pb-usage.html#auto4
<nessita> alecu: yeah, I may have done something wrong... but I couldn't find what
<nessita> alecu: anyways, the doc gives an example where even if you raise a non pb.Error exception, the exception is indeed forwarded to the client, but ugly messages appear server side
<nessita> alecu: so that puzzles me a lot
<alecu> yup, some message should be shown in the log in that case
<nessita> alecu: maybe one of the decorators that mandel added are stringyfing that?
<nessita> alecu: I looked, and my eyes found nothing, but yours may?
<alecu> nessita, I can't see anything wrong neither. I'm looking at both RemoteMeta and signal, the two places with meta-magic, and it's not being done there.
<nessita> alecu: I'm thinking skipping this test and filing a bug, for now, if you don't see anything popping up. This has been "broken" the same until now, can remain like this a bit longer
<alecu> nessita, I'm fine with that, since it's not something that your branch breaks
<nessita> right
<nessita> alecu: thanks for your time/eyes!
<alecu> nessita, I'll keep looking a bit more
<alecu> nessita, no problem. Sorry if I was a little more sleepy than usual :-)
<nessita> alecu: -)
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> ok, EOD for me... see you tomorrow... or later :P
<alecu> nessita, I'm pdbing the code, and it seems that it *gets* into """log.msg("Peer will receive following PB traceback:"...."""
<nessita> alecu: wtf?
<nessita> alecu: how's that possible?
<alecu> nessita, perhaps the twisted logs are not enabled on this tests. Or something like that.
<alecu> nessita, I've added "from twisted.python import log;import sys;log.startLogging(sys.stderr)" before that test starts. Here's the result: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/714507/
<nessita> alecu: I don't see a str cast there, do you?
<alecu> i do not see it either.
<alecu> but it looks like what the pb docs say
<alecu> nessita, the thing that I don't understand...
<alecu> nessita, why do we have some errors as signals (ie, RootMismatch, QuotaExceeded), and some other errors as exceptions? (VolumeDoesNotExist, etc)
<nessita> alecu: the signals you mention, in particular, are not 'errors' but 'states' (por llamarlo de alguna forma)
<nessita> alecu: despite that, we can't have signal for every error
<alecu> nessita, InvalidName, BrokenNode are signals too
<alecu> (on a different object, though)
<nessita> alecu: yeah, but my point is what if we have an IOError, an outofmem error, whatever unxpected signal
<nessita> alecu: I would like to know that would be propagated to the caller, if unhandled
<nessita> alecu: so, we can certainly handle this specific case in the server side
<nessita> but worries me that the exceptions are not 'forwarded'
<alecu> nessita, right.
<dobey> ugh, i can't remove multiple packages at once in software-center
<alecu> nessita, but the thing with signals is that they can be "async"
<alecu> nessita, if I'm returning the error as an exception, it needs to be fast
<alecu> (kinda)
<dobey> nessita: isn't there a "GenericError" signal on the main object or something, that just gives you all errors on a dbus signal?
<alecu> so, that's really the main difference.
<nessita> alecu: not sure what that difference is
<nessita> dobey: this is windows IPC side...
<dobey> nessita: oh, does it not have the same interface as the dbus service?
<alecu> nessita, the difference is related to the timeouts we discussed the other day.
<alecu> dobey, it should be pretty similar
<nessita> dobey: I'm refactoring it so interfaces matches. But ATM, exceptions are not being sent from server to client
<nessita> alecu: right
<dobey> nessita: ah. well on linux there is a genericerror signal or something, right?
<nessita> dobey: yes and no... this specific case was throwing a DBusException
<alecu> nessita, so, we should either: a) subclass all exceptions as pb requires. Or b) catch every exception and match it against a list of known exceptions in each function's decorator, and wrap those exceptions in a pb exception.
<alecu> nessita, b) sounds way over the top, so we should find a cleanish way to do a)
<dobey> nessita: the server was getting a dbusexception from something else? or what?
<nessita> alecu: I tried the (b) approach, and even when raising a pb.Error, the TypeError still remains, that's the puzzle
<alecu> nessita, I'd love to see *that* branch
<alecu> nessita, but first I need to pick up amelia.
<nessita> alecu: you can try it yourself: inside the ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py, in rescan_from_scratch, raise a pb.Error('foo')
<nessita> alecu: ah, ok, later then
<alecu> nessita, good point, I'll try that. thanks!
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you ask. When I say server I was referring to the dbus server side... and yes, any unhandled exception in our dbus (and lower) layers will send a dbusexception
<dobey> ok, some cake for me, and then poking at tcole's branch
<dobey> have a good evening all!
 * nessita ->eod
<nessita> see ya tomorrow crowd!
#ubuntuone 2011-10-21
<notKlaatu> anybody know what this kind of error might mean:  http://ubuntuone.com/0fUscV451225ulVILAFYqs
<notKlaatu> "Could not locate object"
<notKlaatu> after trying to publish a picture to the web on a brand new trial ubuntu one account.
<mandel> morning all
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, world!
<matti> JamesTait: ;)
<JamesTait> matti: o/
<karni> Hi everyone!
<matti> :)
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<gatox> mandel, how aree you?
<mandel> gatox, what are you planning to do in your freaky friday?
<mandel> gatox, good, in pain from rugby, but good :P
<gatox> mandel, in the morning i'm going to keep working in the expand_user path actually.... and then after lunch, i'm going to work in a branch to use pyqt api2
<mandel> gatox, cool, I'm trying to fix that same issue in python directyl :P
<gatox> mandel, that would be even better! :P
<mandel> gatox, I'll be sending a patch in a few mins to python that uses the correct C API to expanduser, and I already sent one to fix listdir when using \\?\
<mandel> :D
<gatox> groso!
<mandel> gatox, who said that canonical did not contribute upstream ;)
<gatox> mandel, :D
<mandel> gatox, is amazing how slow is vs2008 compiling big pojects :(
<mandel> gatox, I don't know how you would work with that..
<gatox> mandel, which language?
<gatox> mandel, i used to work with vs2010 in c++ in my previouus job..... and it literally disconnect me from internet and hung up my machine when it was compiling  because it use all the resouurces it seems :P (i wasn't the only one)
<mandel> gatox, is C, I'm compiling python with all the extra libs to see if my changes work as expected..
<mandel> gatox, so far vs2008 has chrashed twice
<gatox> mandel, ahhh yep.... same situation
<gatox> mandel, vs works fine..... if you use it for .net...... everything else is horrible!!
<mandel> gatox, I do have good memories with it on .Net, but is ofcourse due to the way in which Intellisense works
<gatox> mandel, the debugger is quite good too....... and i hate vs, so...... it's good jjeje
<mandel> haha
<nessita> hello crowd!
<mandel> nessita, good morning and happy freaky friday ;)
<nessita> mandel: hey there! I will do the reactor-import review soon
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> nessita, no worries, atm for the freaky friday I'm trying to send patches to python itself for os.listdir (so it works with \\?\) and for the expanduser issue (unicode)
<nessita> gatox: hi there!
<mandel> nessita, so hopefully we can remove those hacks from our code :)
<mandel> ok, the dog needs me, bbl
<gatox> nessita, i'm finishing expand_user branch in the morning.... and then work on my freaky friday project :D
<nessita> gatox: what would be your freaky friday project?
<gatox> nessita, look how to migrate u1 to use pyqt api2.... so it will use python string instead of qstring, python object instead of qvariant and some other stuffs.... also it will be compatible with pyside api.... so with 4 lines of code we could change from pyqt to pyside and use any of that frameworks
<nessita> gatox: nice!
<gatox> nessita, it seems really interesting.... solve some problems
<gatox> nessita, because the api2 is more compatible with python3
<gatox> too
<nessita> mandel: broken tests in reactor-import
<nessita> mandel: plus a tiny change in a fake
<nessita> gatox: added a comment on sso's network-detect
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: also, tests are broken on windows, but I guess it was alecu's branch. I file bug #879407 assigned to him
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 879407 in ubuntu-sso-client "Test failure after token name change (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879407
<nessita> brb, I need to run some quick errands
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll be check that  in a while
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll take a look after lunch
<mandel> ralsina, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/175530
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> gatox: ping
<ralsina> mandel: yes, so? :-)
 * mandel back for stand up
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, nessita, dobey, gatox: standup in 1'
<ralsina> Don't say I don't give previous notice ;-)
<nessita> gatox: in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/connect-files/+merge/79611, did you fix the last lint warning I pasted? ( 41:  [E0611] No name 'tools' in module 'ubuntuone.platform' )?
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> ralsina: you forgot to give notice to yourelf :-P
<nessita> gatox, alecu, dobey, ralsina?
<ralsina> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> mandel: go!
<alecu> me
<gatox> me
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: can you go please?
<mandel> http://bugs.python.org/issue13207
<mandel> one sec
<nessita> mandel: you can catch up at the end
<nessita> DONE: 1-1 with ralsina, reviews (still lots pending!), monkey coder
<nessita> TODO: magiciada, try to wrap up the epic branch. Almos there!
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: nessita 1-1, administrative stuff, started expense report, preparing for trip TODO: finish starting the resourcing, arrange missing 1-1s, finish expense report, more trip preparations, BLOCKED: feels like it, but no, NOTE: I will not work next week's thursday and friday (Disneyworld!)
<ralsina> dobey!
<dobey> λ DONE: commited banshee fix upstream, process e-mail
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee/libu1 SRUs, hack day?
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: moved the office
<alecu> TODO: work on proxy support design document
<alecu> BLOCKED: no.
<alecu> NOTE: all my body aches now..! I should exercise more often. Or move once a week.
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Some branch fixing. Improves in expand user.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish expand user, work on freaky friday project
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: sent patch for http://bugs.python.org/issue13234 and written patch for http://bugs.python.org/issue13207.  TODO: 1 on 1 with ralsina. Fix mp for fix-reactor-import branch following nessitas review. Propose. Edge of delete password to pykeyring upstream. BLOCK: no
<nessita> gatox: got my message for the pong?
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> gatox: great!
<nessita> gatox: have an answer? lint is complaining about that for me
<nessita> comments? eom?
<gatox> nessita, ahhh i forgot to disabled to the lint issue about tools....
<gatox> nessita, doing it right now
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> DONE: sent patch for http://bugs.python.org/issue13234 and written patch for http://bugs.python.org/issue13207.  TODO: 1 on 1 with ralsina. Fix mp for fix-reactor-import branch following nessitas review. Propose. Edge of delete password to pykeyring upstream. BLOCK: no
<nessita> mandel: we got it the first time....
<mandel> did you guys get my last message?
<ralsina> mandel: both messages today :-)
<nessita> mandel: yeap, twice :-)
 * mandel hates irc at times..
<nessita> mandel: you mean IRC in your mobile?
<nessita> :-P
<mandel> ralsina, can we have the 1on1 in 30 mins?
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<gatox> mandel, cool about the proposal to python! :D
<ralsina> mandel, if you are trying to tell me something somewhere in IRC, I am *not* seing it. Just ping me after lunch ok ;-)
<gatox> nessita, done
<mandel> ralsina, ok..
<mandel> I'll ping ASAP... mierda de irc
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: hi there! I think this new test failure from sso in windows has been added from your latest branch: bug #879407
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 879407 in ubuntu-sso-client "Test failure after token name change (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879407
<mandel> nessita, e
<mandel> nessita, I meant to say yes.. stupid finger
<nessita> mandel: yes to what? :-) I'm lost
<mandel> nessita, nothing, I think that I'm not a human being between 2 and 3 pm..
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, dobey, alecu, gatox would it be a huge PITA if we moved the standup 30 mins?
<alecu> mandel, earlier?
<mandel> later, since it would be better for you
<alecu> mandel, \o/
<gatox> mandel, no problem for  me....
<nessita> +1 for me, but may be too early for dobey
<mandel> I'm trying to have lunch for free (mum cooking) and I'm failing to do the stand up at the same time
<ralsina> +1
<mandel> nessita, I meant later, so it should be better for dobey, right?
<ralsina> if it's to may your mommy happy, agreed
<dobey> later
<mandel> hurray!!!
<mandel> ralsina, is mainly for my wallet and my stomach, my mother does not care :P
<mandel> ralsina, 1 on 1, mumble?
<ralsina> mandel: in 1'
<dobey> native american flute lullabies is probably not the best hacking music
<nessita> dobey: would you have a couple of mins to see a backtrace and see if you know what's going on? is gi related
<dobey> sure
<nessita> generating...
<nessita> dobey: I'm think is related to ssl... if that is even possible
<dobey> is it coming from u1trial?
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715127/
<nessita> dobey: nopes, when running syncdaemon in a branch of mine
<nessita> dobey: I made some refactoring, and the syncdaemon is working perfectly on windows. The whole test suite is fully green on both OSs
<nessita> dobey: but syncdaemon gets that trace when transitioning to CHECK_VERSION
<nessita> dobey: if I never connect the syncdaemon, I don't get the trace
<dobey> it has nothing to do with ssl
<nessita> dobey: ok... any clues?
<dobey> it seems Notify is being imported from gi, after pynotify has already been imported
<nessita> dobey: the trace is making syncdaemon completely die, it does not even respond to CTRL-C.... does that concur with your theory?
<dobey> is there some way in python to see exactly when things get imported?
<nessita> dobey: not that I know of, but I never really looked
<dobey> nessita: well, gi + static bindings can cause lots of problems, but the freeze could be unrelated
<nessita> dobey: so, in ubuntuone/platform/linux/notification.py (code I never touched in this branch) has the conditional import for Notify
<dobey> yes
<nessita> I can't see how that can be importing the same from 2 different sources
<nessita> and grepping gives no other Notify import
<dobey> nessita: something is probably importing notification, then importing launcher, then notification gets imported again
<nessita> dobey: so, a quick test would be to comment out one of the branches of the import. IN natty I can try using only the Nofity from pynotify, right?
<nessita> dobey: indeed, that solved the freeze
<dobey> nessita: well, the gi import will never work, until twisted is fixed and we switch reactors
<nessita> dobey: right
<nessita> it works now!!!
<nessita> now I have to see how I can solve this
<dobey> and this is also why we don't have a progress bar on launcher in oneiric
<nessita> dobey: any suggestion, before I start doing wild guesses and tests? :-)
<dobey> trace the import of ubuntuone.platform.notification up until you find some reason it would be imported multiple times (probably something getting imported within a function)
<nessita> dobey: multiple imports is "easy".... if you import from  ubuntuone.platform.notification import Notify you get one import, and import ubuntuone.platform.notification gets you another
<nessita> dobey: I mean, importing the same module but using different "ways" ("paths") will make the module be imported several times (and not reused)
<nessita> dobey: I'll track this down, thanks!!!
<dobey> nessita: right grep notification|grep import
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> alecu: great news!
<nessita> alecu: btw, did you see my ping question?
<alecu> nessita, great news?
<nessita> alecu: my branch is 30 minutes away to be ready :-)
<nessita> alecu: is working almost perfectly on both OSs...
 * alecu books the afternoon for a review.
<nessita> alecu: I saw you disconnected, did you happen to see my comment re: a test failure in windows sso?
<alecu> nessita, yes, I saw it, and I've been trying to resurrect my windows vm, because it seems to be damaged
<nessita> alecu: I can help debugging if you need
<alecu> nessita, so now I'm setting up the desktop computer that's disassembled in the middle of the living room
<nessita> heh
<nessita> good luck
<alecu> (with the other thousand bags of crap from the move)
<alecu> nessita, so, as soon as I have a working vm I'll test it, to see what I broke.
<nessita> alecu: no rush, just wanted the ack
<nessita> alecu: quick question, does a call to bus.request_name() starts the service?
<nessita> the service under the name being requested
<alecu> nessita, I usually do bus.get_object(), and that surely starts the service if not started.
<nessita> alecu: right, I'm trying to *not* start the service
<alecu> nessita, why?
<nessita> alecu: so I was wondering if request_name starts it or not.... I'm finding 2 implementations for is_running()
<nessita> alecu: in linux, we have 2 different implementations (is_already_running and is_running)
<nessita> alecu: in windows, we have 2 definitions of those methods, the former is implemented, the latter is not!
<nessita> alecu: so, SDTool is using the latter, and ergo, in windows we certainly start serveral instances of syncdaemon
<nessita> several
<ralsina> nessita: this user is complaining ob things "not uploading" https://launchpadlibrarian.net/83394886/syncdaemon.log.report My current guess is "he added a whole lot of files at once (queue at 70K) and they are hidden files (.cache.noindex/whatever) and that's why he's not seeing uploads yet". OTOH, he says it keeps changing from "syncing" to "disconnected"
<dobey> nessita: request_name() will either tell you the name is already taken, or give you ownership of it, iirc
<nessita> alecu: I'm trying to have only one implementation for each OS, and ideally, the correct one :-)
<nessita> dobey: hum...
<nessita> dobey: in u1client we have these 2 ways of checking is u1client is running http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715154/
<nessita> bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon uses the first one
<nessita> SyncDaemonTool uses the second
<nessita> we're clearly failing on windows to check, from SDTool, if sd is running, so we're starting it multiple times
<dobey> nessita: is_running seems wrong. should just change everything to use the is_already_running() method
<nessita> dobey: I concur. But we need to be certain that is_already_running will not start SD if not running
<dobey> nessita: it shouldn't, but is easy to test. shut everything down, and call it from python shell
<nessita> dobey: you're so clever! and always making *me* work :-D
<dobey> nessita: but i'm pretty certain it doesn't
<nessita> dobey: I guess so, otherwise we would be starting u1 in current releases
<dobey> nessita: dbus.bus.NAME_FLAG_DO_NOT_QUEUE means "don't give the name to me if it doesn't exist" iirc
<nessita> nice, testing IRL now
<nessita> dobey: confirmed what you said
<nessita> ok, sticking to is_already_running
<nessita> alecu: just FYI for when you review the branch ^
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, I think I missed a ping from you
<nessita> ralsina: what bug report is that?
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: as well he shouldn't be syncing files, being offline and all
<dobey> 2011-10-21 15:14:37,435 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.InteractionInterfaces - DEBUG - emitting state changed: SET_CAPABILITIES (error=False connected=True online=False)  Queue: WORKING  Connection: With User With Network
<ralsina> how can he be offline with network?
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ he's probably constantly getting connection dropped from server as some people apparently still are
<ralsina> dobey: makes sense
<alecu> nessita, so, are you adding the clean up for the activation functions to your megabranch too?
<nessita> alecu: yeah! is definitely part of the refactor (quit and start are unified now between OSs)
<alecu> nessita, so, are you keeping is_already_running and ditching is_running?
<nessita> alecu: yes sir
<alecu> great
<nessita> alecu: we should no longer have 2 syncdqaemon instances on windows (which we could easily have now)
<alecu> nessita, cool
 * mandel wonders wich OS is most used in japan.. can't be windows
<nessita> dobey: question, why did pitti added the conditional imports for loading from gi if none of our twisted code works with gi?
<dobey> nessita: because before the switch to the new gobject which broke the gi+static stuff, our stuff did work
<dobey> nessita: the conditional isn't the problem you're hitting though. it just exposes the problem :)
<nessita> dobey: gah
<dobey> nessita: since it happens only in your branch, and not in oneiric proper, perhaps something you change, altered the timing of some imports, causing the issue?
<nessita> dobey: yes, for sure
<nessita> dobey: I've cleaned up a lot of code, among those, import clauses
<nessita> dobey: I'm trying to find the cleaner solution for this, now
<nessita> to do so I was trying to understand why we need the conditional import (besides looking for the "double" import, which so far I can't find)
<dobey> nessita: we'll probably need the conditional to support both old and new Ubuntus, going forward
<nessita> dobey: right, but right now we support nothing "new" since twisted will not work
<dobey> nessita: but we have to fix that. and we do support it (on 11.04 at least, where it still works right)
<dobey> nessita: and we don't want to have it break when we do get twisted fixed
<nessita> dobey: right
<dobey> nessita: did you move some imports into the functions that use stuff from them?
<nessita> dobey: not really... but I think I found it
<dobey> ok. i'm going to get lunch :)
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> dobey: thanks!!!
<mandel> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-reactor-import/+merge/79842 is ready for re-review, I update the tests in main since they did not make sense any longer and wrote tests for
<mandel> succes and error_cb
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, did you mentioned the bug about your evil username?
<gatox> mandel, yep
<mandel> gatox, cool
<gatox> mandel, no..... not so cool
<gatox> jejej
<mandel> gatox, well, you know, cool that you found it
<gatox> jeje
 * mandel hates haveing to write ctypes code..
<alecu> nessita, a fix for the broken test: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-test-appname/+merge/80084
<nessita> alecu: looking!
<alecu> and everybody else: trivialish review above
<mandel> alecu, I hate when people use '' and "" in the same line ;)
<Chipaca> mandel: what about people who use " and """ on the same line?
<Chipaca> mandel: "like this"""
<mandel> Chipaca, that I don't mind as much, is always the same char :)
<mandel> nessita, FYI I have just updated https://bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-delete-password/overview to use the same code as the trunk from pykeyring, I'll be proposing it for merge so that we can depend on trunk and not that fork
<nessita> mandel: great news!
<gatox> lunch..... i'm starving....... brb!
<nessita> alecu: approved
<mandel> ok, EOD for me have a great weekend
<mandel> nessita, if you give a +1 to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-reactor-import/+merge/79842 feel free to add the aproval since is a critical bug
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> everyone, adios!
<nessita> bye mandel
<nessita> alecu: branch proposed! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/u1sdtool-multiplatform/+merge/80088
<nessita> no alecu? oh
<nessita> lunchtime then
<rye> duanedesign, i have an idea
<rye> duanedesign, that's not gnome 3 issue
<duanedesign> oh really
<rye> duanedesign, that's gnome-keyring-daemon erroring-out with unrelated error and sso or anything else simply fallbacks to the code that queries the old interface and therefore failing
<rye> we need to get the original exception
<rye> duanedesign, i will be back in 30 minutes and will start poking the gnome-keyring-daemon
<rye> duanedesign, we may get some info out of user's .xsession-errors, searching for e.g. keyring
<duanedesign> great thank again sir
<rye> duanedesign, i will create updated sso package and we'll ask the users to test
<nessita> alecu: hey there!
<nessita> alecu: the branch is now proposed at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/u1sdtool-multiplatform/+merge/80088
<alecu> nessita, nice!
<nessita> alecu: I reported most of the bug things I fixed, and linked the bugs to it
<nessita> alecu: you can start looking at it, I will write some guide notes in the MP itself
<alecu> nessita, 22498 lines (+6824/-12688) 32 files modified!!!!!
<nessita> alecu: that's a lit
<nessita> lie*
<alecu> I love that it removes a lot more than it adds :-)
<nessita> alecu: you will *love* how stdool implementation turned out
<nessita> alecu: 90% of the code is shared multiplatform
<nessita> alecu: and the ipc interfaces are modified so is trivial replacing them with something better (a generator maybe)
<nessita> and I removed tons of mocker tests, adding regular tests instead
<alecu> ultra-mega-cool
<ralsina> congratulations on the branch nessita
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! some weird issues will be fixed from now on
<ralsina> yeah, quick scan, I like much more the green parts than the red ones! ;-)
<dobey> the red parts are more fun
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: I made some heavy testing on both OSes, but anyways, once landed, we need to test it a lot before releasing
<nessita> always
 * ralsina thinks dobey is thinking of budapest or something like that, and backs away slowly
<dobey> lol
<nessita> alecu: commit message added, and some detailed description as well (mainly to run u1sdtool)
<nessita> dobey: I will make the windows stable branch next week, I want to play a bit with magicicada now :-)
<dobey> heh
<alecu> nessita, I did a first part of the review, and added some notes.
 * alecu needs to run some errands now
<nessita> alecu: looking!
<gatox> EOD for me.... see you on monday
<dobey> have a good weekend all!
<nessita> ok, I'm done
<nessita> (for the day and the week)
#ubuntuone 2011-10-22
<duanedesign> 5/5
<sattu94> Hi, i was wondering if i could Sync eclipse workspaces over ubuntu one ?
<beuno> sattu94, sure, why not?
<sattu94> beuno: I tried to sync them, it downloads all data, but the workspaces seem to work only on those computers on which they were created.
<sattu94> beuno: wait, projects, not workspaces.
<sattu94> beuno: i am syncing a single workspace with multiple projects..
<beuno> sattu94, I see. I think you need to syuuuuuuuuunc the eclipse folder as well, with the configs
<beuno> so that would be ~/.eclipse
<sattu94> beuno: the systems have different architectures, 32 and 64.
<beuno> sattu94, I don't that that'll matter in this case
<sattu94> beuno: and have eclipse installed in the same location, but for 32 and 64 respectively.
<beuno> ~/.eclipse is just config files
<beuno> I'd back up that folder on the target computer first, though  :)
<sattu94> beuno: okay. sure. thanks. will try. when i get to the other computer.
<sattu94> :)
<Reaper> Was just wondering what does it mean when you "publish" a file?
<Reaper> Does that let all the devices you have on ubuntuone have access to that file?
<karni> Reaper: it means "make this file publicly available to anyone if they have the link, which is generated when you publish the file"
<karni> Reaper: you can use that public link on Facebook, Tweeter, in an e-mail, etc
<karni> Reaper: by default, Ubuntu One keeps computers synced, unless you have a cloud folder on one computer, that you have not subscribed to on the other computer.
<Reaper> ahh got cha,
<Reaper> thanx for the hlep
<karni> np
<duanedesign> karni: thank for the tip yesterday. After looking at restful-u1 I have been making good progress moving Stipple from using Couchdb to using file sync
<karni> duanedesign: sweet
#ubuntuone 2011-10-23
<keithclark> My ubuntuone-syndaemon on 11.10 is using a very, very high cpu percentage.  Around 50-80%.  It makes all of my other applications very sluggish and almost unusable.  Is this a bug?
<keithclark> It seems to affect Firefox the most, but all applications just drag
<keithclark> Maybe I should just kill the process?  I could really use some help here
<keithclark> Is there any other support venues available to me other than IRC?  800 number?
<jderose> Chipaca: dobey: JamesTait: thisfred: statik: anyone around who could advise keithclark on the above?
<keithclark> Ok, it seems that I'm sharing my .mozilla directory and everytime I use FF, my system grinds to a halt.  I do the same on another machine running 11.04 and this does not happen.
<keithclark> I'm trying to offer information here folks
<jderose> keithclark: hmm, your .mozilla directory is really not something you'll want to share
<keithclark> jderose, why not?  I love being in sync with my browser at two locations
<jderose> keithclark: it would be better to use Firefox sync as firefox isn't expected it's special files to be getting modified by another program as it's running
<jderose> keithclark: but agreed, browsers being is sync is priceless :-D
<keithclark> The two locations are not active at the same time.  No modifications
<jderose> keithclark: even so, when you first start your computer, there maybe pending changes coming in from ubuntuone as firefox is running... the high cpu usage could be firefox and ubuntuone sync fighting for control of the files
<keithclark> Maybe....I'm quite a bit disappointed by the help response here.  If I were a paying (which I have been seriously considering) customer I would be greatly debating whether to keep my account or not.
<keithclark> Just an observation of course
<jderose> keithclark: i know many of the ubuntuone folks are in europe, so they are likely sleeping right now :)
<jderose> plus, it's the weekend :)
<keithclark> True enough, and I didn't mean any dig on you trying to help me.  Sorry about that
<jderose> keithclark: but i'd strongly advise against syncing firefox this way... mostly as firefox wasn't designed to work with this sort of thing
<jderose> keithclark: firefox doesn't know when the sync will happen, so the sync might being sync a broken, inconsistent state
<keithclark> But on one machine it works awesome.  Running Ubuntu 11.04
<jderose> keithclark: doesn't mean anything is broken in ubuntuone sync though... changes in firefox could just as likely caused it not to work any longer
<keithclark> Could be.  I'll look into the other thing you mentioned.
<jderose> keithclark: you should try firefox sync... then you can be using your browser on multiple computers at the *same time* and syncing :)
<keithclark> I will check that out, thanks!
<jderose> keithclark: np :)
<keithclark> Other than this issue, I must say that UbuntuOne works just fantastic now.  I was an early adopter.
<duanedesign> hello karni
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> keithclark:
<duanedesign> keithclark: have you recently addded a bunch of files to sync?
<duanedesign> keithclark: could you open a terminal and run the command:  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<keithclark> duanedesign, this troubled machine was added yesterday
<keithclark> duanedesign, I get errors with that command
<keithclark> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<duanedesign> keithclark: does this command error as well:   u1sdtool -s
<keithclark> Yes, but with some results....
<keithclark> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<keithclark>     connection: With User With Network
<keithclark>     description: processing the commands pool
<keithclark>     is_connected: True
<keithclark>     is_error: False
<keithclark>     is_online: True
<keithclark>     queues: WORKING
<keithclark> Lots of the same errors before this final output
<duanedesign> the first command just returns a number so it might be hard to pick out with the gtk errors
<keithclark> duanedesign, anything more you need?
<duanedesign> keithclark: can you try the command:  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<duanedesign> again
<duanedesign> it should return a number
<keithclark> 15
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> well that is not a lot..
<keithclark> That helped?
<duanedesign> keithclark: could you email me your logs and I will look at them.  here are the instructions. I will send you my email in a private message
<zus> is anyone around!  im trying to switch users on ubuntu one,  i thought i can check my one account and then go to my current account but it isnt letting me change!
<zus> is anyone around!  im trying to switch users on ubuntu one,  i thought i can check my one account and then go to my current account but it isnt letting me change!
<zus> ubuntu one wont let me change which account i can log in with.... anyone  know  how to change this?!!!
<kurisu> I'm having an issue when ubuntuone syncs... it slows my computer (quad core, 4gb ram) to a halt!! I've tried limiting the upload/download speeds but no difference. any ideas?
<kurisu> is there a way to set a schedule so it only syncs at night?
<kurisu> ???
<kurisu> getting really fed up with ubuntuone
<kurisu> whats with these performance issues
<kurisu> quad core, 4gb ram, useless when syncing
<kurisu> is there an  alterative
<kurisu> ?
<zus> how come  im not able to log into my 2nd ubuntu one account from ubuntu one client ?
<zus> how come  im not able to log into my 2nd ubuntu one account from ubuntu one client ? on xubuntu  11.10 -
<kurisu> shit support
<nhaines> kurisu: it's the weekend.  Send an email or try again tomorrow.  No U1 staff are actively around now.
<duanedesign> hello kurisu
<duanedesign> zus: are you trying to use two accounts on the samw computer?
<zus> duanedesign,  well i wzanted to check my folders from  my  desktop, while i was on my laptop
<duanedesign> zus: the easiest way would be to use the web interface
<duanedesign> zus: if you try and use two accounts with the desktop client you could end up with conflicting metadata
<zus> hmm, so am i going to have to reinstall?
<duanedesign> zus: no
<duanedesign> zus: as long as you go back to the 'original' account that was on thte computer
<zus> i dont even get a chance to change the user name and password it logs into my one account  straight away.
<zus> thansk duanedesign  ill sort this later, take  care.
<duanedesign> zus: what version of ubuntu
<duanedesign> zus: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<duanedesign> zus: you can also contact me here ^^
<zus> im on 11.10 xubuntu
<duanedesign> zus: you should be able to go to the Devices tab and rmeove your computer
<duanedesign> zus: once you remove the computer you will be taken to the screen where you can re add your computer to the other account
<zus> ? this morning after i installed it i entered my  1st account - and never was able to enter the 2nd which i would rather have  on this lap top.
<duanedesign> zus: the Ubuntu One Control Panel has a Devices tab.  Click the Remove button next to your computers name
<zus> ok i just re read what ya wrote and  did that, thanks i got the  fields again
<duanedesign> ok
<zus> ok, one more question before i log, if i were to update  my  launchpad email,  which is also the same  email used for the ubuntu one account,... can i update that as well?
<duanedesign> zus: have you synced your computer yet?
<zus> it did on its own it said connected after i logged in
<zus> no worries, least i got the proper account to proper machines sorted....ill use the web interface from now on. :)   ill read on updateing emails   something tonight
<zus> thanks  again  duanedesign  !! :) cheers
<duanedesign> zus: sorry
<duanedesign> i got disconnected
<zus> oh - ...
<zus> no worries, least i got the proper account to proper machines sorted....ill use the web interface from now on. :)   ill read on updateing emails   something tonight
<zus> thanks  again  duanedesign  !! :) cheers
<duanedesign> zus: if you think you havean issue
<duanedesign> run this command in a terminal
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> if it says root_mismatch email me
<duanedesign> and I will help you sort it out :)
<duanedesign> login.ubuntu.com   to update your email on your Single Sign On Account
<zus>  nice
<zus>  ill check back in sometime  later tonight.
<Jackslaps> Hey can anyone help me with a syncing problem with One?
<Jackslaps> Been having problems syncing for a month and I have three albums unable to sync
<Jackslaps> State: CHECK_VERSION connection: With User With Network description: checking protocol version is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: False queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> Jackslaps hello
#ubuntuone 2012-10-15
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, I have a question for you!
<mandel> :)
<gatox> mandel, shoot
<mandel> gatox, I'm fixing bug #1065513
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065513 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Double gathering info screen " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065513
<mandel> gatox, it seems to happen because one of the overlays (don't know which) is drawn at the wrong position or something, that is, if you set the lodaing overlay to be a singleton you won't get the second one
<mandel> gatox, why do we have server overlays? could we have used a single one and hide and show according to the tab?
<gatox> mandel, i'm not sure i understand what you mean.... we are showing the overlay in each tab when the user press in some tab and the info need to be refreshed
<mandel> gatox, yes, but we are creating 10 instances of the overlay
<mandel> gatox, one for the folderspanel, other for the share links panel, devices etc...
<mandel> gatox, the question is, why do we create one for each panel, should we use a single one and use a ref to it to tell it to be shown or not?
<gatox> mandel, let me recheck the code
<mandel> gatox, the code imports UbuntuOneBin (which I have no clue of what it does) in several places, which is what instantiates the overlay
<gatox> mandel, yes... i see it
<mandel> gatox, which means that the overlay has more than one sintance and is shown per tab, could mean that the double overlay we see in other systems (I cannot get it on ubuntu) is because of that
<mandel> gatox, the ideal way would be to have a single overlay that is shown or not as per request of the tab
<gatox> mandel, can you show me a screenshot of the double overlay?
<mandel> gatox, sure, give me a sec
<nessita> gatox, mandel: I can help with that, if you want
<mandel> nessita, one sec, uploading pict so that we all can see the problem :)
<nessita> gatox, mandel: if it's what I think it is, "is not a bug is a feature" :-)
<nessita> every request that hits the "network" or syndaemon has to show feedback to the user that we're fetching data that may take a while
<gatox> nessita, i don't think is a bug either..... but i want to see what mandel means too
<nessita> so, when opening the control panel, we fetch 2 different pieces of info
<gatox> yes
<nessita> the account info, which shows a "global" overlay, covering the whole window
<nessita> and the folder info, which shows an overlay only on top of the folder tab
<nessita> unifying those could be a little (a lot) complicated
<mandel> it is a bug because it looks like this: http://ubuntuone.com/73sN9YTCoGkv4wEIMpsGG3
<nessita> cuz each piece of info can arrive a very different times
<gatox> mandel, that is exactly what nessita explain
<nessita> mandel: yes, is not a bug
<nessita> does not look ideal
<nessita> but is not a bug
<nessita> mandel: each overlay is referrring to different info
<mandel> nessita, gatox, is a bug, if there is loading info we should not show redundant information, we should ensure that if the loading overlay is shown we don't show it again
<nessita> mandel: that's very very hard to do
<mandel> you could have a singlenton in yo which you can register as a timed operation, and you removed yourself when done
<mandel> overlay gets the signal I'm done, and if all are done gets out of the way
<mandel> nessita, yes, I know it is a lot of work
<nessita> mandel: ok, what I care the most if that you don't remove it without understanding why there is 2
<nessita> FYI, this is only happening when the account info is retrieved
<nessita> then we never show more than one overlay
<gatox> mandel, yes........ but you will have a parentship problem if you want a single overlay....... where it can blocks the ui, so when something is loading you can't press other buttons.....  and to avoid that you need to add it in each widget, so you can set the parent and resizeEvent properly
<nessita> mandel: also, is worth noting that you should not block the whole ui when fetching info for  single tab
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> gatox: exactly (what I just also said)
<gatox> nessita, yep!
<mandel> nessita, yes, that is why if the tab is not visible should be taken into account
<nessita> mandel: not sure what that means
<mandel> nessita, as in, if a ui element that requires certain info to be ready is not visible do ignore it and do not show the overlay
 * mandel hopes he makes sense
<nessita> mandel: yes, and that's currently the case
<nessita> mandel: if your screenthost, the 2 elements that are showing an overlay are visible:
<nessita> the account section, and the folders tab
<Chipaca> dobey: ralsina: ping
<mandel> nessita, exactly, which repeats the information an adds redundancy that is not needed, a single overlay should be shown in this case for any possible combination, that is account is there and tab is not or the otherway around
<nessita> mandel: I agree that a bug is worth reporting to design a proper solution...
<mandel> nessita, has been reported already and ralsina pushed it my way, that is why I'm asking the reasoning from doing it like it is done :)
<nessita> mandel: reasoning: was the not extremely complex way of doing it
<mandel> nessita, ack
<nessita> mandel: other ways are pretty complex. If you have any proposal for solving this, I would love to read it and help you decide if it will solve the problem
<mandel> nessita, I'll write something about my toughs about it
<nessita> mandel: let me know :-)
<gatox> mandel, if you have a moment, could you review this one? (small) https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/deflated-size/+merge/129215
<mandel> gatox, yes, will do asap
<gatox> mandel, thx
<mandel> gatox, nessita, a small idea on how to possible change the current implementation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280969/
<mandel> gatox, nessita, the signal I mention does not have to have an overlay specific name, maybe currentWorkLoad or something like that is better
<nessita> mandel: did you read the message I wrote before about not blocking the whole ui when fetching info for a single panel?
<mandel> gatox, nessita we might want to talk with lissette to consider how to show the loading oeverlay, may be being over the entire ui is as bad as having two
<mandel> nessita, yes, with this idea you will just do so in the first case..
<nessita> mandel: how come? if we hav a single instance, that instance will be as big as the whole window, no?
<mandel> nessita, we can have two overlays and one do not show the message if the other is (I'm more interested in the idea of using signals to do it)
<nessita> or perhaps I'm missing something?
<mandel> nessita, yes, you are right, there I did not consider that case
<mandel> nessita, could have a single instance for all tabs and one for the account into
<gatox> mandel, you can't one instance for all the tabs
<mandel> nessita, the one in the account info will show the loading message only if the other overlay is hidden
<mandel> gatox, why?>
<nessita> mandel: well, the instance for the tabs needs to leave the tabs "out" so the can be clicked
<gatox> mandel, because the overlay has as it parent the content of the tabs..... not the qtabwidget
<nessita> gatox: so, when fetching shares links info, the user needs to be able to click on devices
<gatox> which avoid having the problem nessita mention
<nessita> sorry, mandel I meant :-)
<nessita> mandel -> so, when fetching --for example-- shares links info, the user needs to be able to click on devices
<nessita> so we can't have an overlay per the whole tab group
<gatox> and that's why you can't use singleton either
<mandel> nessita, gatox, hm... then maybe same number of instances, make the tab overlay instances be in-sync with the accounts overlay via signals
<mandel> gatox, I hate singletons in most use cases :)
<mandel> nessita, gatox, so that account info overlay instance know when to show or not the loading message
<nessita> mandel: not sure how that solution would be implementable...
<nessita> mandel: any chance you outline the specifics a little more?
<mandel> nessita, sure, fancy to talk over mumble, I think we would agree faster :)
<gatox> mandel, yep..... i would like to mumble..... i have some questions about that
<nessita> mandel: I'm at the phone right now, could be in mumble in 15'...
<nessita> mandel: but you can mumble with gatox, he understands the issue :-)
<nessita> * I think * :-P
<mandel> nessita, I'll mumble with gatox and then  I'll take some of you time after my lunch hehe
<nessita> go ahead
<mandel> gatox, to the mumble cave!!!
<mandel> nananana
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> nessita, mandel: what we need is all overlays to be in the exact same place. That way, if we have the window-overlay, we don't see two ;-)
<ralsina> but that is mostly a cosmetic fix
<mandel> ralsina, wet think we have a better approach
<mandel> ralsina, join mumble :)
<ralsina> mandel: can't, sorry
<mandel> ralsina, fuuuu
<ralsina> mandel: but I am all for better approaches ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, so, they can't all be in the same place because they don't know about each other
<ralsina> mandel: nah, it's trivial
<ralsina> mandel: so, I don't believe you ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, gatox and I were thinking of removing the one from the account panel and add a loading gif to the name and siable the button
<mandel> ralsina, then add the name and th enable the button when done
<mandel> super simple
<mandel> and no hack needed
<ralsina> "button"?
<gatox> the connect/disconnect
<alecu> hello, all!
<ralsina> mandel: is that the only bit that blocks the whole window?
<ralsina> mandel: if yes,  +1 and remove the global overlay
<mandel> ralsina, for the accounts, yes
<nessita> gatox: no need to disable the connect.disconnect button
<mandel> nessita, me, right :)
<gatox> nessita, ah..... true
<nessita> mandel: ^ since is not related to fetching account info
<mandel> nessita, even better!
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, gatox we just do it for the name and done :)
<gatox> so, easier.... just replace the name label
<mandel> sounds like a great way to solve it then
<mandel> I'll speak with lisette after lunch about it
<mandel> now, time for me to have food :)
<gatox> dobey, let me know when you are here please..... now i can access tarmac.... but it seems it can do bzr branch there....... this thing hates me
<gatox> it can't
<dobey> gatox: ssh -A
<gatox> dobey, checking.... thx
<dobey> Chipaca: hey, what's up?
<dobey> gatox: but i pulled your branch on that instance and ran the tests, and they passed
<gatox> dobey, what?!....... why is failing then?!
 * gatox cries
<dobey> i have no idea
<gatox> :(
<Chipaca> dobey: hey. Nothing, in the end.
<Chipaca> dobey: crises averted.
<dobey> great
<ralsina> hello dobey, welcome back!
<gatox> dobey, ah! and welcome back! :D
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> ralsina, so..... i'm running the tests manually in tarmac..... and they all pass!!.... but i have u1-cp branches bouncing on launchpad.... should i try to re-accept them again or that is the definition of insane?
<ralsina> gatox: that's very strange. Locale?
<ralsina> gatox: also it doesn't look like a timing issue at all... perhaps something in the PYTHONPATH is different in tarmac?
<gatox> ralsina, locale??..... but i'm running them on tarmac too.... and they pass for me and dobey when i execute the tests manually
<dobey> gatox: no, tarmac runs with en_US.UTF-8
<gatox> dobey, that no was for me or ralsina ?
<dobey> gatox: for you, it's not the locale
<gatox> ah yes.... i suppose it's not
<dobey> and it's almost certainly not the PYTHONPATH either
<gatox> i just tried to re approve the branch....... crazy things happend....
 * gatox finger cross
<dobey> gatox: i did that on your previous branch it failed again with the same errors, so i'm not sure that will help
<gatox> dobey, nop..... it didn't work again......
<gatox> this is driving me crazy
<gatox> quick errand....... brb
<dobey> gatox_brb: well, one branch just merged ok
<dobey> gatox_brb: and why did you delete https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/shares-broken/+merge/128108 ?
<dobey> gatox_brb: though i think i see why your branch is failing; not sure exactly the cause, but i think i know what change is triggering it
<gatox_brb> back
<gatox> dobey, i deleted that branch.... because it was a workaround for the mac release..... and didn't land on trunk before i proposed the proper solution for the issue... so it's not actually needed anymore having the other branch
<ralsina> gatox: don't delete branches, reject them
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<dobey> gatox: what ralsina just said; deleting them is discourteous
<ralsina> gatox: on tarmac, are you just branching your code, or branching trunk and merging it?
<gatox> ralsina, branching my code...... i'll try merging
<gatox> ralsina, same result
<ralsina> gatox: so, it passes?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: ok, we can do a nasty thing :-)
 * gatox accepts anything
<ralsina> gatox: you could add some prints in your branch and try to merge again
<gatox> ralsina, why?
<gatox> why some prints i mena?
<ralsina> gatox: because it's failing with first argument of unbound method must have type 'QThread'
<ralsina> gatox: and I want to know exactly what thing it believes is an unbound method
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh you mean to debug it
<ralsina> gatox: exactly
<gatox> ralsina, ack..... i'll do that!
<ralsina> gatox: worst case, it merges with a print and dobey hunts you down ;-)
<gatox> jejeje
<dobey> the merge *could* be broken
<dobey> nope
<dobey> passes merged for me
<dobey> so probably timing
<gatox> dobey, yep.... for me too
<gatox> passed i mean
<gatox> mande|lunch, after lunch, review this one too if you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/pointing-hand/+merge/129502
<dobey> gatox: i don't quite understand what the changes in test_share_links_search.py have to do with the rest of the branch
<dobey> gatox: and i suspect those changes are what's breaking this
<gatox> dobey, that is actually fixing a timing issue that we used to have....... and making sure that the QThread is not executed as a thread
<dobey> gatox: can you file a separate bug for that issue, remove those changes from that branch, and put them in a new branch for the new bug?
<gatox> dobey, of course..... will do that
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> gatox: please ping me when u1-cp-publishapi branch is updated to not have those changes, and we'll try to merge without them
<mandel> gatox, ok
<gatox> dobey, ack
<gatox> mandel, thx
<dobey> anything else blow up while i was away? or just gatox's branch?
<mmcc> hi folks, welcome back dobey! hope you had a good break
<dobey> thanks; and eh, it was not as good as was planned; weather failed me
<ralsina> dobey: just gatox's
<ralsina> good morning mmcc
<ralsina> mmcc: how hard would it be to make a separate build for 32 bit macs?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> u1cp windows tests seem to be failing
<mandel> gatox, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/deflated-size/+merge/129215 why changing the name from size to deflated_size ??
<briancurtin> dobey: there are failures on a bunch of windows projects, mostly because jenkins has been down recently so they snuck in
<briancurtin> dobey: and jenkins doesnt actually work right now (working on it)
<dobey> briancurtin: this seems to be like it's got a messed up checkout or something
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm not sure. Definitely requires some tweaking on the fsevents daemon to get it 32-bit compatible - it uses objc language features that are only in the 64-bit runtime…
<gatox> mandel, check the bug description: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1062729
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1062729 in Ubuntu One Client "sync menu uses wrong upload size for percentages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> briancurtin: but i'll leave it to you then :)
<briancurtin> dobey: i'm probably going to rebuild the setup since it has some out-of-date stuff and should be on the same setup we're running on dev boxes
<dobey> briancurtin: sounds good
<ralsina> mmcc: ack, it's worth investigating
<ralsina> mmcc: we got one request for the 32-bit version at least
<briancurtin> all: i'm going to post my standup done/todo now because i need to head to a doctor's appointment (bad time choice, i know). i came early and will stick around late depending on how long this takes
<briancurtin> DONE: adjusted the sso bin-finding branch to work with the u1client branch, so now u1cp on windows works fine. two small branches to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/correct-subprocess-args/+merge/129506 and https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/correct-subprocess-args/+merge/129442
<briancurtin> TODO: look at jenkins (done a bit this morning) because it still isn't running the tests, but it executes a bunch of pre-test steps. review a few branches that have backed up
<briancurtin> (ammendment to the TODO - probably just rebuilding the jenkins setup to make it easier)
<mmcc> ralsina: ok. I'll see if there are any other issues for 32.
<ralsina> mmcc: at least knowing what needs to be done
<mmcc> ralsina: ok
<mandel> gatox, oh, ok
<mandel> gatox, both reviews done
<gatox> mandel, thx..... approved or need fixing?
<mandel> gatox, both +1
<gatox> mandel, awesome! thx
<gatox> dobey, the branch has been modified
<mmcc> ok, just sent an email about using PyObjC for the menu. In short, I think it's a good idea (and it's working in code). But I'm sensitive to the fact that it's adding to the number of languages & frameworks we need to know to maintain the code…
<ralsina> mmcc: how does it affect binary size? It's a very minor concern.
<ralsina> mmcc: also, does it add any packaging complexity?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: you can probably kill this bug report, asked the user to submit a ticket in support. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1066920
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1066920 in Ubuntu One Client "MacBook Pro (retina) will not shutdown while ubuntu one client is running" [Undecided,New]
<mmcc> ralsina: good questions… binary size - negligible. just a few K for PyObjC python code, no new frameworks (just loads the AppKit that's already there, and that's OK to do.)
<mmcc> ralsina: packaging complexity, not really. need to tweak things around to have the menu be a separate process anyway, this would roll into that
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, so no new concern there
<ralsina> mmcc: I don't expect it to be a complex program, as long as the reactor and pyobjc get along
<ralsina> mmcc: not much more than current systray.py at least
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that's a dupe, I'll find the orig. It sounds like maybe we need to add a FAQ about where the logs are on osx -- the reporter was looking in ~/.cache, but they're in ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone
<mmcc> ralsina: it's about the same, yeah.
<ralsina> mmcc: so +1 from me, and better now than later
<chaselivingston> mmcc: right, my script can get those if you want to tell them about that as well
<mmcc> ralsina - oh I forgot something in the email: I haven't tried this yet - of course :) - but I do think we can use trial to test this thing, so we don't have to adopt a new test framework
<ralsina> mmcc: good one ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: do we actually need a reactor in the process though?
<ralsina> dobey: yes for the IPC
<dobey> oh, right :-/
<ralsina> dobey: on mac/win we pretty much always need a reactor
<thisfred> me?
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<alecu> me
<mmcc> me
<thisfred> DONE: wrap u1db TODO: ?? BLOCKED: no NEXT: gatox
<dobey> gatox: hah, and your branch merged without those changes. so that set of changes is triggering another issues it seems :)
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed a couple of branches for control panel. A lot of ssh configurations and fights trying to connect to tarmac. Tested bouncing branches there. Refactor bouncing branch and updated. Working in another branch for the qthread problem.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Proposed a fix for the race condition with qthread. Keep fixing stuff in cp.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<mandel> me
<dobey> DONE: holidays
<dobey> TODO: catch up, bug triage, fix bugs, move off pylint
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: got some medical checks, more planned for this wed, fixes in dash branches
<alecu> TODO: get dash branches reviewed and merged
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: pyobjc menu does progress bars
<mmcc> TODO: finish menu impl, tests
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<mmcc> next ralsina?
<ralsina> sorry guys go without me :-(
<alecu> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Review, reviews, reviews. Worked on bug 1065513 with nessita and gatox, talk with lisette on the design ideas.
<mandel> TODO: Organize possible travels, get bug 1065513 fixed. 1-1
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065513 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Double gathering info screen " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065513
<ralsina> gatox: wha? it merged?
<mmcc> oh I forgot one more thing about PyObjC: method names like "NSTimer.scheduledTimerWithTimeInterval_target_selector_userInfo_repeats_" make the pep8 checker go nuts. :|
<mmcc> (or pyflakes, I forget which. line length, anyway)
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... i'm proposing another branch with the qhtread thing to avoid the race conditionn
<alecu> mmcc, ralsina: while we are on the pyobjc discussion, let's keep in mind that it's a bit undermaintained, and that support for python 3 is hacky at best: http://blog.pythonaro.com/2012/08/how-to-compile-pyobjc-for-python-3-on.html
<mandel> mmcc, you can always tell it to ignore a file (pep8 I guess is the one complaining)
<mandel> mmcc, if this is in ubuntuone-client is pyflakes in the others is pylint
<mandel> mmcc, in pylint you can use a # pylint: disable=#NUMBER
<mmcc> alecu: yes, good point - ronald is the only person actively working on it. py3 support is what he's most actively working on, though. And the website is so far behind that I actually volunteered to help fix it
<alecu> mmcc: nice
<mmcc> mandel, in my case it's emacs highlighting lines from the result of both pyflakes and pep8.py, so still :|
<dobey> mandel: the long line thing is probably pep8
<mandel> dobey, I think so too
<mandel> mmcc, well, that is a diff story, but if you ignore them tarmar will let you merge the branch, else it will be blocked
<mmcc> alecu: and despite low # of active committers, people do use pyobjc for real shipping things. I'm not sure if that means it'd get picked up if ronald stopped, but it's something.
<dobey> mandel: i guess this isn't in a branch yet exactly?
<mandel> mmcc, why not using ctypes?
<mmcc> mandel because ctypes is for C. calling ObjC with a C interface would mean reimplementing PyObjC, basically
<mandel> oh, ok
<mmcc> every message send in objc boils down to a C call to objc_msgsend(), so I'd need to wrap that, depythonify data structures, etc etc, boom I've rewritten pyobjc, badly :)
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> alecu: keep in mind that we will stay py2 on windows for a long time, so probably makes no difference to stay py2 on mac as well
<dobey> ralsina: it would be nice to consider dropping python 2.6 (and with it, the classic non-GIR gobject bindings) at this point though
<ralsina> dobey: that only affects lucid, right?
<dobey> lucid is the only active ubuntu version that uses 2.6, yeah
<alecu> ralsina: right, I just want us to have in mind the limitations of pyobjc. And it would be nice having the possibility of switching everything to 3 when we have the chance.
<dobey> and the only reason we still support 2.6 in the client at all really, is for some of the tests that run on the server which is still on lucid
<mmcc> something else I forgot about - I think this might be best done as a separate project, if only because of the different test requirements (i.e., shouldn't have tarmac block on pep8 errors)
<mmcc> but I'm not sure it needs to be separate, it just seemed simpler…
<alecu> dobey: right, gatox had to do some fixes very recently because of the server running on lucid.
<dobey> mmcc: it should probably be a separate project just because it doesn't have any proper direct relation to the others
<ralsina> dobey: yes, we can't drop 2.6 until the end of this cycle because of the server tests
<dobey> ralsina: until 12.10 or until 13.04?
<ralsina> 13.04
<mmcc> dobey: well, it imports from all of them, but yeah, it is a distinct thing.
<dobey> mmcc: it imports from things other than u1-client?
<ralsina> facundobatista: the timeline for switchng the servers to precise is 13.04 right?
<mmcc> dobey: it imports strings from control panel and syncdaemontool from u1-client, which ends up getting credentials from sso
<gatox> ok..... lunch here
<mmcc> brb
<dobey> mmcc: hrmm, the menu strings? i thought u1client had those strings as well?
<mmcc> dobey: maybe it does. I didn't look… I'll make a note
<dobey> mmcc: i think it does, as the strings for the menu on ubuntu are in u1-client
<dobey> we probably need to fix control panel to import them from u1-client instead of having copies
<mandel> ralsina, gatox_lunch I'm aiming to get this as per design: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/13LMJQfBA3NgbRZ82j4Il1lkutg0mR03WpJA87epw1j4/edit#slide=id.g20c9f360_0_37
<mandel> is more work, but is better to get it done the right way
<alecu> mmcc: oh, I'm just reading your email, and it already addresses my pyobjc concerns. Doh :-)
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch; bbiab
<ralsina> mmcc: looking...
<ralsina> that was for mandel. So, mandel... how? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, add an extra layout for the entire things that depends on the content of the name, leave the account pane with no layout
<mandel> ralsina, the rest works the same
<ralsina> mandel: ok, want to see it
<ralsina> mandel: so go ahead :-)
<mandel> ok
<mandel> ralsina, that sounded like a challenge hehe
<briancurtin> back after 1:45 complete waste of time
<alecu> briancurtin: what happened?
<briancurtin> "oh, you have an appointment? we don't do monday appointments since they doctors aren't here today" - "oh..." - "who set your appt up?" - "cathy" - "that's me"
<briancurtin> so i guess the real appointment is now thursday if i can trust them
<alecu> mandel: there's one catch with that design
<mandel> alecu, tell me
<alecu> mandel: when starting, the "getting information" bubble will move at some point, when the account info is retrieved, but the folder info is not yet.
<alecu> mandel: so, it will appear to "jump".
<mandel> alecu, true
<mandel> alecu, and that is not good at all
<mandel> lisettte, ^^
<alecu> mandel: my opinion is that it should remain in a fixed place, and yes, the tabs and the top could be "unobscured" when the account info is available.
<lisettte> alecu, mandel: depending on what the 'jump' looks like, it seems better for users to have all the functionality they can have in the shortest possible time
<mmcc> yeah, let's please not make it jump around. even the font resizing when the quota percentage is finally drawn is annoying enough.
<lisettte> alecu, mandel: what exactly is going to jump?
<alecu> lisettte: the "getting information bubble"
<mandel> lisettte, it will move down a little
<alecu> lisettte: in slide 5 the bubble is many pixels below, compared to slides 3 and 4
<lisettte> alecu, mandel: we should see how this works in reality, but it seems we need the partial cover anyway: right now it shows me the waiting animation briefly every time i move to a different tab
<mandel> lisettte, yes, that is because it does a request for every tab change
<lisettte> alecu, mandel: i am not sure it is a huge problem for it to move down
<mmcc> might be a big change, but can we fix this instead by storing locally the username and quota and just not displaying the loader for the account info? Seems crazy to wait 10 seconds to see my name.
<alecu> mmcc: your name comes free when we request the available space
<lisettte> alecu, mandel: the alternative is to cover it until everything is available, which was my first choice, but then we would still need the partial cover for moving between tabs?
<mandel> is just that the name is the most notizable pieze of info
<alecu> mmcc: and the quota should be updated when we start, right?
<lisettte> alecu, mandel: which would be 4 states
<mandel> lisettte, alecu, yes, if you want to move between tabs that is the issue, if you add an overlay on top the tabs wont be clickable
<mmcc> alecu: the name comes free but slow!  the quota could be out of date for a few seconds, or just display a dash instead of the actual percentage…
<lisettte> mandel: can you show us how irritating the jump is? it seems the least of all evils
<mandel> lisettte, sure, I'll have that done by tom and we can see how bad it is
<mandel> I'm close to my EOD
<lisettte> mandel: awesome!!!!! :)
<alecu> mandel: I see what lisette proposes now: when starting, let's keep everything occluded until the folder info is retrieved
<mandel> alecu, lisettte, I'll do both options and will record a video so we can choose
<mandel> is better to see it
<lisettte> mandel: saweet!
<alecu> mandel: that means having some logic in the first tab to know this is the starting, and not the switching...
<mmcc> alecu: and the first tab could be any tab
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, is not the first tab, but the main widget
<mandel> which is diff
<mmcc> ko
<mmcc> er ok
<alecu> mmcc: I believe that it was chosen not to cache the name, because it was something that could be changed on the website.
<gatox> mandel, so..... is going to be the option with the whole overlay?
<alecu> mmcc: but yes, I agree that it's slow, and ugly
<mmcc> hmmm.
<alecu> mmcc: perhaps we can poke nessita to explain the reasons not to cache the name and total available quota in the control panel (at least until they are updated by the first webcall to the account api)
<mmcc> not caching the quota makes some sense, since the cached quota could be wrong often, but the cached name would never be wrong for almost everyone...
<alecu> gatox: not with the whole overlay. The whole overlay when starting, the per-tab overlay when switching tabs.
<gatox> alecu, yes.... that's what i mean
<alecu> gatox: I understand that. mandel can confirm.
<mandel> alecu, exactly, use a global overlay for the first time, use tab overlays later..
<mandel> is not a simple solution though ..
<mandel> I'm nearly done with the first solution, I'll continue tom and we can decide then
<mandel> now, I need to EOD
<mandel> catch you all tom!
<alecu> mmcc: bybye!
<gatox> alecu, mmcc is not leaving :P
<alecu> I meant mandel, sorry :P
<mmcc> gatox: shhhh, I was making brunch plans
<mandel> lol
<alecu> mmcc: so, checking the code, it seems that the account webcall is used to get the subscription plan details. Then a different call is used for the quota, but the results are returned together.
<alecu> my guess is that the quota webcall might be taking significantly longer.
<alecu> (because of server processing)
<alecu> but I better test irl.
<alecu> also, we are doing the quota call only once, when starting. So while the control panel is started, the quota info won't ever be changed.
<mmcc> so if you click on the button to get more storage and get more storage, the quota will be wrong? hmm… be nice to update that
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, it should as updated as possible
<alecu> mmcc: also, if you run out of u1 space, you get a popup warning you about that, but you look at the control panel and it says otherwise.
<ralsina> alecu: we do need to make that a looping call. That it's never updated is a linux-ism since there u1cp is not a persistent process, but something that starts/stops every time the user looks
<alecu> ralsina: yes, absolutely.
<mandel> ralsina, but if the user does have the control panel opened for longs periods you will have the same problem
<alecu> mandel: yes, but it's much more frequent on win/mac, since even when the user closes the window, the process persists.
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: so, gather that info in sd and signaling out to u1cp and the indicator?
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, it does make sense that this is more on the sd side... since it is all the time running for sure
<ralsina> mandel: exactly
<ralsina> same pattern as we are using for the sync menu, more or less
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> interesting tidbit: when starting u1cp, these webcalls are done *twice* :P
<alecu> account call: 1.9406189918518066
<alecu> account call: 2.4485630989074707
<alecu> quota call: 0.28434205055236816
<alecu> quota call: 0.3152000904083252
<mmcc> alecu, yep I've noticed that too… I think one of them gets cached now, since I added a deferred lock around them (or was that just the credentials?)
<ralsina> alecu: Measure twice, cut once?
<mmcc> hm, maybe I'm thinking about getting the credentials, never mind.
<alecu> mmcc: is that on trunk?
<mmcc> alecu: yeah, it's from a while back, let me look
<dobey> meh
<mandel> mmcc, I think is the creds
<mmcc> yeah, I was thinking of this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-credentials-race
<mandel> that code is a little messy
<mandel> well, I really need to go now
<mandel> laters all!
<mmcc> huh, so this is weird - this is merged, but doesn't have a MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/guard-ipc-connect
<dobey> mmcc: you probably had the changes included in another branch
<gatox> anyone else is having problems trying to push code to launchpad?
<dobey> gatox: wfm
<gatox> mm..... i'll reconnect
<mmcc> dobey: that makes sense, but I can't guess which branch it'd be… oh well
<dobey> mmcc: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/revision/1302#ubuntuone/platform/ipc/ipc_client.py
<mmcc> dobey: indeed. thanks
<gatox> need to restart
<briancurtin> ralsina: in order to fix jenkins i think i'd like to redo its setup to be based on buildout. i never got around to doing that, partly since it worked via the old "install everything globally" way it was done before. however, now it needs buildout. the question is: can i create a new project in LP to house the scripts/devsetup folder of windows-installer, especially since its now sufficiently cross-platform?
<nessita> alecu: hi, just saw your ping
<dobey> briancurtin: the plan was to just rename windows-installer to something more amiable to what we actually do with it
<dobey> briancurtin: so i'd say just keep it in there, and we'll rename it when we get the chance
<briancurtin> dobey: well it does have some code for windows installer stuff
<nessita> alecu: no reason for caching other than not having the infrastructure in place within the project (meaning there is no current caching, so you need to persist the info somehow)
<dobey> briancurtin: yes, and mac 'installer' stuff
<dobey> mostly that project is 90%+ buildout though
<dobey> the windows-specific actual installer bits are very minimal
<ralsina> briancurtin: I don't see a reason for another project, besides the bad naming
<ralsina> briancurtin: so, let's keep it there
<alecu> lunch and bank time for me.
<gatox> just a heads up....... my connection is working like crap today
 * ralsina lunches
<gatox> did you get my message about my connection being crap?
<gatox> anyone?
<dobey> no
<gatox> <gatox> just a heads up....... my connection is working like crap today
<briancurtin> gatox: i got it
<dobey> lol
<briancurtin> :)
<gatox> jeje thx
<gatox> dobey, troll
<gatox> jeje
<mmcc> I only see gatox's vowels
<dobey> haha
<alecu> beats seeing gatox's bowels
<gatox> dobey, so now we should try to land this one :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-qthread/+merge/129722
<gatox> alecu, ^
<dobey> gatox: it will fail
<gatox> dobey, ok..... i'll do here what roberto suggest..... and put a couple of prints so i can debug it when it fails
<dobey> gatox: i've needs fixing it. can you please document in the bug report description the actual failure cases when the race occurs?
<gatox> dobey, ok
<dobey> muahahahah
<gatox> dobey, what happend?
<dobey> i think i fixed the overzealousness of "redefinition of unused var" in pyflakes
<gatox> dobey, thank you :'D jeje
<dobey> i have no idea how to propose the change to upstream though, or how to run their test suite
<dobey> but presumably i also have to fix some tests
<gatox> mmcc, ping
<mmcc> pong gatox
<gatox> mmcc, sorrry to bother you again with this.... i had the tab opened with the change to remember, but firefoxx decided that my tabs weren't important.... can you  remind me again the line in u1-cp that should be commented in order to run the testts please?
<mmcc> gatox: sure, np. just a sec
<gatox> mmcc, thx
<mmcc> gatox http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281605/
<gatox> thx
<dobey> ugh
<gatox> dobey, please let me know if this is ok for you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1066894
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1066894 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Tests from test_share_links_search are causing timing issues with QThread" [Undecided,In progress]
<dobey> gatox: those failures happen consistently on osx?
<gatox> dobey, yes for me
<gatox> dobey, running just that script.... i've seen it pass sometimes
<gatox> but few
<dobey> hrmm
<gatox> dobey, i have a really slow machine for osx
<dobey> gatox: can you run the tests with QTHREAD_MAX_IO_WORKERS=0 to see if they pass then? or maybe QTHREAD_AFFINITY="no"?
<dobey> these failures are quite odd indeed
<gatox> dobey, sorry.... where i should add that?
<dobey> gatox: those are environment vars
<gatox> ack
<dobey> i think they work with qt4 anyway
<dobey> of course, this may be a completely different qthread library i'm looking at documetnation for
<dobey> indeed i am
<dobey> so nevermind those vars :(
<dobey> with
<dobey> err
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> so i don't know
<dobey> i guess just try the prints then :-/
 * dobey also wonders how to get details for import aliases in python _ast
<gatox> dobey, but the failures makes sense.... the patching is happening after the function is called..... so it executing everything in a thread instead as part of the same flow.....
<gatox> and the branch fix that..... but for some reason is failing in launchpad..... so i'll need to debug that with lots of prints
<dobey> ok
<briancurtin> ugh. i think im going to try and remove all dependence on windows batch files. they are constant pain and we have python right in front of us...
<dobey> briancurtin: do it! :)
<gatox> dobey, should we try to land this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-qthread/+merge/129722
<gatox> dobey, or should we ask for reviews?
<gatox> s/we/i
<dobey> i don't know
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<dobey> gatox: i guess i'll try to land it
<dobey> since it will almost certainly fail
<gatox> dobey, please....... so i can check the prints
<gatox> dobey, because the fix is right....
<dobey> well, not entirely i guess
<gatox> dobey, maybe..... or maybe launchpad is crazy somehow
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<dobey> it has nothing to do with launchpad
<dobey> or how crazy it might be
<gatox> ralsina, nothing..... it was to ask you if we could try to land the branch that has the qthread tests fix and is causing problems.... but dobey already said that he will try to land it.... so we can see the prints
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<dobey> also ugh for last minute critical bug that we should have caught a year ago :-/
<mmcc> looks like my connection is patchy here, probably because I'm testing upload progress bars IRL.
<dobey> gatox: ah i see what's wrong
<gatox> dobey, with mmy branch?
<dobey> gatox: well i think the problem was already there, and your branch just exposes it finally
<gatox> dobey, tell me please
<dobey> gatox: actually, this branch seems to have two problems now
<dobey> gatox: the old problem seems to be that _thread_explore is not yet initialzed when you try to start the thread from the patched method
<dobey> gatox: and the new problem seems to be that self.ui is None in some cases
<dobey> SearchBoxTestCase has the problem of self.ui being None
<gatox> mmmmm
<gatox> dobey, so..... probably this is not the proper solution..... and it is necessary to refactor a couple of things..... am i right?
<dobey> gatox: possible. i don't really know anything about QThread, but looking at the traceback and the code, it seems there is still a race there
<dobey> gatox: but your current branch seems to have isolated the race to be a consistent issue
<gatox> dobey, ok....... i'll try to thing this carefully..... specially because i'm not being able to see it fail here....... and propose a branch fixing those stuff....... sounds ok?
<dobey> gatox: interesting
<dobey> gatox: so the new SearchBoxTestCase failures are failing for me as well, in your branch
<gatox> dobey, what i say? or did you find something else?
<dobey> the other QThread issues are still passing for me when i run the tests though
<dobey> gatox: so fix the SearchBoxTestCase failure first, i think
<dobey> it might be related to your addition of prints
<dobey> though not sure how exactly :)
<gatox> dobey, ack....... i'll do that! i'll check the race condition of ui being None sometimes
<gatox> that is the root of some problems
<dobey> great
<gatox> awesome..... thx dobey
<dobey> sure; let me know when you have an update to the branch and i'll run the tests again
<gatox> dobey, yap
<gatox> ok....... eod here..... i'll keep fixing the qthread tomorrow
<gatox> bye peopleeeeeee..... see you tomorrow1
<ralsina> dobey: I feel so guilty about that qthread code... it started as "the simplest solution" for the problem. Looks like it wasn't :-/
<dobey> eh, at least it's not bug #1066943
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066943 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "CredentialsError starting UbuntuOne for Ubuntu 12.04" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066943
<ralsina> well, yes, that's true
<dobey> for which i just proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/grrrrr-gir/+merge/129754
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: we are still packaging trunk for lucid, but noone is actually using it, right?
<ralsina> dobey: also, how did that ever work and/or pass tests?
<dobey> no, we are only packaging nightlies for 11.04+
<dobey> it won't build on lucid
<ralsina> dobey: yes, noticed that :-)
<dobey> it's in the scripts, which don't have tests
<ralsina> but really, where was that getting glib from?
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> python-zeitgeist maybe?
<ralsina> so, random dependency chain...
<dobey> in nightlies ubuntuone-control-panel was still depending on it for some reason
<dobey> but i fixed that just now
<alecu> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks guys
<dobey> i hope there aren't any other bugs i need to fix in quantal today
<ralsina> dobey: fingers crossed!
<dobey> oh, crap
<dobey> final release is thursday; so i guess this has to be an SRU and rel-noted
<ralsina> dobey: it should not happen in the default install, right?
<dobey> i'll have to check the manifest
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, python-gobject is part of the default install
<dobey> so maybe i should change it to high instead of critical
<ralsina> dobey: so SRU is more than ok
<ralsina> dobey: right
<ralsina> dobey: this happened to this guy because he did a "minimal" install, if it happened in default I would have noticed
<ralsina> by the bug report flood ;-)
<dobey> or even mediaum
<dobey> yeah; true
<ralsina> high is ok to justify the SRU
<dobey> eh, justifying the SRU is easy, for this one anyway
<dobey> also
<dobey> _ast is hard to use
<ralsina> dobey: you are not supposed to use _ast directly
<ralsina> also, IIRC gatox knows a ton about ast because of ninja
<elopio> pedronis: dobey. is u1lint also used on the web projects ?
<elopio> sorry pedronis.
<elopio> wrong key :)
<dobey> elopio: on servers? i think it is not right now
<elopio> dobey: got it, thanks.
<elopio> beuno: do you use some kind of style checker?
<beuno> elopio, I'm using ninja-ide which does pep-8 checking by default, yes
<dobey> elopio: servers has a similar wrapper around pylint
<elopio> beuno: I meant, is it enforced by jenkins or tarmac?
<beuno> elopio, no, not at the moment
<beuno> will be soon
<elopio> beuno: awesome. Can I be involved when you are doing it?
<dobey> alright, well i think it's time for me to call it a day
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<ralsina> Time to take a long break now.
<elopio> bye dobey, have a good evening.
<ralsina> post review reqs etc here!
<elopio> bye ralsina, have a good long break.
<mmcc> client tests so so slow
<mmcc> here's a brief review request for ralsina after his good long break: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-dummy-sync-menu-again/+merge/129767
<briancurtin> mmcc: review trade? mine's easy: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/remove-lazr-mentions/+merge/129765
<mmcc> briancurtin: sure. you'd be a good review for mine, since it fixes something that probably broke windows syncdaemon too
<mmcc> briancurtin: +1 on code review only, I killed those in setup-mac early on.
<briancurtin> mmcc: i had them killed in setups where i had been building the installers from, but apparently hadn't proposed the branch
<mmcc> briancurtin: been there!
<mmcc> ok, lunch time
<briancurtin> mmcc: my u1client tests aren't currently passing, but your branch has no overall effect on the fail/error count
<mmcc> briancurtin: another test is to see if syncdaemon starts for you with/without the branch…
<briancurtin> mmcc: ah, shows up IRL
<briancurtin> i also realized a stupid mistake i checked in with those bin finding branches...two three-char changes if you can squeeze them in your schedule
<briancurtin> (after your lunch, of course)
<mmcc> briancurtin: I'm back, what's the deal? I actually haven't reviewed those branches yet, sorry…
<briancurtin> mmcc: i approved your branch. i was looking at the changes i made and one branch got merged that needs to be adjusted (https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/take-first-element/+merge/129779) and the other doesn't have any reviews yet (https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/correct-subprocess-args/+merge/129442) - it's all related to the python at the front of the path problem, should
<briancurtin> be quick
<mmcc> briancurtin - aha, ok. I'll look at those later today. have to run for a few hours now, will be back later.
<briancurtin> mmcc: cool, thanks
#ubuntuone 2012-10-16
<mmcc> back, looking at those branches now
<mmcc> had to mess with how the tests were run, but managed to get u1-client tests running on win7
<mmcc> was complaining about not finding comtypes, but 'python' on the command line found it OK
<mmcc> ended up running 'python ..\..\bin\u1trial-script.py blah'
<mmcc> plenty of failures
<mmcc> and slow enough to type a running commentary. here come the ActionQueue tests
<mmcc> never mind, only a small number of failures
<mmcc> tests OK, but still not working IRL for me, cp is not starting ubuntu-sso-login correctly. tracking through to the popen call
<mmcc> oh right, the sync_menu dummy problem is probably killing my syncdaemon
<mmcc> that's at least part of what's going wrong here
<mmcc> fixed that, and my syncdaemon log shows this error now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282529/ -- maybe I don't have the syncdaemon.conf file in the right place?
<mmcc> I'm going to defer this to tomorrow now
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, ralsina, I have found a very annoying thing in the control panel. we have two different requests to the account info, one in the account tab and a diff one in the main controlpanel widget (controlpanel.py) I think we should have a single one
<ralsina> mandel: yes, that was mentioned yesterday, that we have two calls to most things on startup
<ralsina> mandel: so yes, if you see it easy to clean, go ahead
<mandel> ralsina, yes, and that makes it slower, the interesting thing is that if we have a single one we will be able to at least update the data (name and usage) in the main widget when we update the accounts tab
<mandel> ralsina, and if that is made a looping call even better
<ralsina> mandel: looping call is better
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that will mean that the tab and the top bar will be update all the time, but that should be a diff bug
<ralsina> but we must make sure it doesn't block. And then the accounts tab doesn't need to block at all either
<ralsina> so that tab becomes "fast"
<mandel> ralsina, exactly, account info tab does not longer need to do a request every time, just when really needed
<mandel> I mean, is not longer needed
<mandel> ralsina, but that is a diff bug which I can also fix
<mandel> in a diff branch better :)
<mandel> ralsina, I have noticed that we are using our widgets wit the qtdesigner generated file, how is that done with the ubuntuone-control-panel?
<ralsina> mandel: I don't understand the question
<mandel> ralsina, you know when you create custom PyQT widgets and later used them in the qtdesigner, well, I forgot how to do that..
<ralsina> oh
<ralsina> ok, right click on the widget, then "promote"
<ralsina> let me rephrase
<ralsina> you put a placeholder widget, then you right click and promote it. But are you doing a custom widget?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, a want to add a custom tabwidget so that it control the overlays of the inner widgets correctly
<mandel> ralsina, are you suer is with promote?
<ralsina> mandel: totally sure
<mandel> ralsina, I mean, it needs the imports etc.. from the python code
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: look at how it's done where we are using it :-)
<ralsina> you can tell it the "include file" which is really an import
<mandel> ralsina, oh, ok then
<ralsina> mandel: but you probably don't need one, really
<ralsina> mandel: can you talk this with gatox when he starts?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, but I think we need one to do things properly
<mandel> ralsina, we have a lot of overlays that are doing things in the wrong way..
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but properly means many things :-)
<ralsina> mandel: for an example on how it's done, check mainwindow.ui
<ralsina> mandel: keep in mind that the overlay of a tab should not block the tab widget, just the contents of the tab
<ralsina> which is why currently all tabs inherit from something that has the overlay
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that is what I'm doing, but I want to be able to do the following: tab_widget.show_overlay = false and doe the right thing, I of course can do the same (loop over the tabs and don't show the overlay) but that means that the controlpanel.py code is doing more than it should
<mandel> ralsina, ideally the tabwidget should deal with that, not the controlpanel code
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, ralsina: fix => lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/double-gathering can you try it on a mac or a windows machine to see how it works?
<gatox> mandel, checking on windows
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, I also fixed the bug in which the overlay is removed before we have the username in the label, is there a bug number for that?
<mandel> it really really got me annoyed :P
<gatox> mandel, no that i am aware of
<mandel> joshuahoover, rye ^
<gatox> mandel, do you want me to run the tests or execute control panel with your branch?
<mandel> gatox, just run control panel with it
<mandel> gatox, the following should happen, you just see on overlay, as soon as the user account info is there you can switch the tabs and you will see the correct overlay per tab
<rye> mandel: hm, i don't think I've seen a bug for that, it used to be this way from the beginning and (i guess) nobody thought that was a bug
<mandel> rye, hehe I'll make one then :)
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, we should not show the overlay if we got the result very fast from the backend, I find it very annoying to see it for a nanosecond
<mandel> gatox, does it work?
<gatox> mandel, i'm seeing the single overlay..... but for some reason i'm not getting the info to show.... so the overlay never goes away.... but the same is happening in trunk for me on windows
<mandel> gatox, hum.. that is annoying..
<gatox> mandel, but is working for you?
<mandel> gatox, on mac does work
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, alecu, I have a very simple way to fix the issue with the acocunt info being outdated
<mandel> waht about to connect to the upload done and then ask for the account info then?
<mandel> is not a looping call so you will be as close as the truth as possible without using to many resources or adding anything to sd
<alecu> mandel: sounds like half of the perfect solution
<alecu> mandel: what if another computer is doing the uploads?
<alecu> mandel: or a phone
<mandel> alecu, true, we would have an issue there
<mandel> alecu, although, we can also connect to the downloads ;)
<alecu> mandel: right :-)
<alecu> mandel: anyway, we should only call this operation say, a maximum of once per minute.
<mandel> alecu, then you have nearly a perfect solution with a small development investment
<mandel> alecu, agreed, we have to have an upperbound of some kind
<alecu> mandel: so, if too many uploads and downloads are happening at the same time, the quota webapi is only called once per minute still.
<mandel> alecu, ues, makes perfect sense, else with 1000000 small files you are performing a dos attack to the rest api
<alecu> mandel: also, we should split the "quota call" and "account call" at the control panel backend level.
<mandel> alecu, 100% agree, that delay in the username stuff is probably due to that quota info
<alecu> mandel: anyway, we would be performing a smaller scale DDOS on our api, if we call it once per minute from every connected computer :-)
<alecu> mandel: no, I've checked it yesterday, and the quota is the fastest part.
<mandel> alecu, really? weird!
<alecu> mandel: here's the timing on a sample control panel startup:
<alecu> account call: 1.9406189918518066
<alecu> account call: 2.4485630989074707
<alecu> quota call: 0.28434205055236816
<alecu> quota call: 0.3152000904083252
<mandel> alecu, I think that is why I dont like the looping call, connecting to upload and download should be ok if we make an uper bound, similar to what we do with the notifications, right?
<mandel> wow, the account call is very slow!
<alecu> mandel: it's probably touching a lot of db tables
<alecu> mandel: also, we are calling each api twice on every u1cp startup.
<alecu> mandel: luckily, both account calls are done at the same time.
<alecu> don't know if it's good or bad luck, though :-)
<mandel> alecu, yes, no problem for that, I have a fix :)
<mandel> alecu, let the account tab do the call and tell the controlpanel it got the data
<mandel> alecu, which also means we could update the usage every time the user opens the account tab
<alecu> mandel: yes... but I don't like that as much :)
<mandel> alecu, is not nice, I know, else we can do the opposite, let the contorl panel tell the tab it got the info
<mandel> alecu, but I don't see how bad is the first idea...
<alecu> mandel: no, I meant I don't like: "we could update the usage every time the user opens the account tab"
<mandel> alecu, oh, well, we are already doing the request, we might as well use the data everywhere, right?
<alecu> mandel: oh, so it won't be exclusive to that! you mean, we use the info there, and we use the info after downloads and uploads too.
<mandel> alecu, yes
<mandel> alecu, is to improve the smartness at boot time, not to fix the other problem :)
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, can you review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/double-gathering/+merge/129871 it fixes the double overlay problem and a other small bug
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, I preferred to create a new widget rather than adding more logic to the controlpanel.py
<ralsina> mandel: looking
<mandel> gatox, ralsina, I'm also going to reduce the number of calls we do to the account info which is a simple fix and might make the app faster on mac os x and windows
<ralsina> mandel: right, it's just deleting stuff and getting from the parent
<mandel> ralsina, kinda :)
<mandel> ralsina, also, read the backlog, maybe connecting to download and upload to update the quota info is a better idea
<mandel> ralsina, less development and will get good enough results
<mandel> ok, off to have lunch
<gatox> mandel|lunch, +1
<ralsina> officially good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, officially hi
<ralsina> mandel|lunch: in lines 53+ of the diff, you are setting "is_processing" which sets the overlay, *after* you do the API request, so while the request is done, the UI looks unblocked, is that intentional? Why are we bloking there for?
<gatox> ralsina, dobey i've fixed the qthread problem..... if you can, please take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-qthread/+merge/129722
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<ralsina> gatox: oh, so, basically not use a thread in the tests?
<ralsina> gatox: doesn't that make the test cover less?
<gatox> ralsina, we are using the qthread..... but running run directly instead of start().... so it doesn't run as a thread, but like a normal function call...... to avoid the race condition
<ralsina> gatox: yes, right, so we block on it
<ralsina> gatox: so, I am just wondering if we are leaving something untested
<ralsina> gatox: but I guess for what this tests, it's ok
<gatox> ralsina, yes, but only for the tests...... because to test that the info is being generated correctly.... we need to wait until the info is processed
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: we are using the qtreactor to run these tests on linux, right?
<dobey> alecu: yes
<gatox> alecu, yes.
<alecu> gatox: perhaps we should be using python's thread instead of qt? to be compatible with the reactor, I mean.
<ralsina> alecu: the thing is, the test has to wait for the thread anyway
<gatox> alecu, i'm using qthread to be able to emit a signal
<dobey> alecu: control-panel doesn't use twisted on linux though, i don't think?
<dobey> alecu: the only reason we're using twisted in the tests on linux, is because it's the test runner we have to work with
<dobey> of course, we'd still have this issue on win/osx
<alecu> dobey: right.
<gatox> dobey, which issue? (this fixes the problem in win and osx too)
<dobey> gatox: the issue of the problem that using qthread was meant to solve
<gatox> ah
<ralsina> I think gatox solution is good, but we could think of a way to do this without threads. It just seemed simpler at the time.
<dobey> and thus, having to wait on a thread in the tests
<ralsina> gatox: why not start the thread and just join() it?
<dobey> and using threads and twisted together can get complicated
<gatox> ralsina, i wanted to avoid the threading part for the tests.... but if you think is best
<alecu> dobey: why is it different when using twisted? threads get complicated anyways
<ralsina> gatox: well... I am +0 there really
<ralsina> gatox: but running it in a thread means we can't do things in the function that don't work on threads :-)
<dobey> alecu: using pure python threads with twisted is a bit more complicated than say, using twisted's deferreds/callLater/etc stuff
<ralsina> gatox: and that if we do, it will crash the test
<dobey> alecu: we ran into some issues early on with twisted+glib+dbus+threads (don't remember if you were here for that or not)
<ralsina> gatox: let me think it 5' and I'll have an opinion :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i can wait() (qt way) for it if you want..... no problem
<gatox> just a couple of lines more
<dobey> also, trial at least doesn't make testing things that use threads easy, outside of twisted's deferreds/callLater/etc stuff
<alecu> dobey: yes, I saw some of those. iirc, they were related to the static gnome keyring bindings.
<ralsina> I vaguely remember thread-related crashes in the gtk preferences thing at some point?
<dobey> alecu: no, this was before that
<dobey> ralsina: that was a different issue, if there were any such crashes
<gatox> ralsina, do you want me to change it to wait() or do you want to think about it?
<ralsina> gatox: think
<gatox> ack
<ralsina> ok, mgmt call coming, gatox +1
<dobey> the issues i'm talking about, i think were at a point when we were even using plain twisted reactor, and not even the glib reactor
<gatox> ralsina, +1 to what?.....
 * gatox is confused
<ralsina> gatox: your branch :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhh... i thought you were going to request a change maybe
<ralsina> gatox: I was thinking about asking for one, but then I stopped :-)
<gatox> ok, so i only need dobey approval now
<gatox> need to restart...... unity crashed badly..... brb
<gatox> dobey, it fails again!
<gatox> ok..... this just doesn't make any sense......
<chaselivingston> ping mmcc: can you ping me when you login for the day?
<dobey> gatox: makes perfect sense to me
<gatox> dobey, why? explain to me please
<dobey> gatox: it seems like the start() call is being called before everything is fully initialized; probably some yields need to be added or removed
<grammoboy> hi, iam uploading a 3.8 gb file
<grammoboy> loading please wait ..
<grammoboy> any chance it will succeed?
<gatox> dobey, mmmmm.. yes..... it seems that _get_volumes_info is being executed..... and it shouldn't...... that is being patched before creating the instance..... but.... why this doesn't fail here? i can't understand how to reproduce it
<dobey> grammoboy: it will eventually succeed; might take quite a while though
<grammoboy> k
<dobey> gatox: i have no idea why it's not failing outside of tarmac
<gatox> dobey, mmmm i think i have an idea
<gatox> let me try something
<mandel> ralsina, line 53?
<mandel> ralsina, you mean this =>  self.is_processing = False
<mandel> 59	+        self.ui.tab_widget.show_overlay = True
<mandel> ralsina, is being set to false, which removes the overlay, and that is because loading the data takes some nano seconds and is a little annoying
<gatox> dobey, i'm pretty sure i've just fix the thing..... if i'm wrong, i'll buy you a beer! jeje https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-qthread/+merge/129722
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/grrrr-gir-4-0/+merge/129904 could use a couple reviews
<dobey> hrmm, we need to fix the tests to not use so much memory in u1-client
<gatox> dobey, reviewing
<mandel> dobey, will review asap
<gatox> dobey, your branch has some conflicts with trunk
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh sorry
<gatox> stable
<gatox> dobey, +1
<alecu> hey all, I'm missing the standup: thanks to a friend's wife that's a heart doctor I just got an out of schedule appointment for an extra checkup I need before my vacations.
<alecu> so, I'll be back in a few hours.
<alecu> ralsina, gatox ^
<mandel> alecu, much better than if he is a gynecologist :)
<gatox> alecu, ack ack!
<dobey> gatox: hey, your branch merged
<gatox> dobey, \o/ i don't have to buy you a beer! jejeeee
<gatox> finally.....
<dobey> fixing pyflakes is hard :-/
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, gatox, we seem to call account_info from several places, I think the best is to do what alecu already mentioned, split the call between quota and account info
<gatox> dobey, i know....
<gatox> been there
<gatox> mandel, sounds reasonable
<mandel> gatox, never ever tell people you like coldplay..
<gatox> mandel, why?
<gatox> mandel, it's a good band!
<dobey> me
<thisfred> me
<mandel> gatox, told you over twitter :)
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> go ahead, am on the phone
<dobey> DONE: catch up, bug #1066943 (trunk, 4-0), partial fix for false positive redefinition of unused import in pyflakes
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066943 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "CredentialsError starting UbuntuOne for Ubuntu 12.04" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066943
<dobey> TODO: bug triage, fix bugs, move off pylint, investigate packaging u1db-client/u1db-serve scripts
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: go
<thisfred> DONE: plan u1db handover/wrap (not much) TODO: u1db handover/wrap BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Booked flight to CPH. Fixed bug 1065513 bug 1067329 bug Look at why we all sooo many times account_info
<mandel> TODO: Fix some code in the unity branch I proposed to be merged. Do paper work on canonical admin
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065513 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Double gathering info screen " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065513
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067329 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Username is not shown once the loading overlay is removed" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067329
<briancurtin> DONE: rebuilt the jenkins setup on ec2-windows so now everything is operational. started hacking up a plan to remove windows batch files from everywhere in favor of python scripts. pushed two stupid fixes i forgot about.
<briancurtin> TODO: reviews, installer, figure out why client tests are failing on my machine but not jenkins
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Finally figure it out what was the problem with the qthread bouncing branch and fixed... AND MERGE! Couple of reviews.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing u1-cp related issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE: more pyobjc menu, review path stuff, bug fix in sync_menu
<mmcc> TODO: more pyobjc menu, your reviews
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<mmcc> comments? EOM? bueller?
<ralsina> EOM
<ralsina> sorry guys I am so intermittent, but... busy.
<dobey> time for lunch break
<dobey> bbiab
 * gatox lunch!
<mmcc> does anyone have a link to a picture or video of how the sync menu looks on ubuntu (not the systray.py Qt one, but the one we don't own that will actually get used)
<ralsina> mmcc: gatox_lunch does
<ralsina> mmcc: I must have it somewhere, but not a recent one
<mmcc> ralsina: I figured, but didn't' ping him 'cause you know, lunch :) it's not super urgent. do you remember if it draws progress bars for the uploads?
<ralsina> mmcc: it does, yes
<ralsina> mmcc: and really ugy ones (they have the length of the text)
<mmcc> ralsina hm. well, I guess I'd have to see that since the ones I'm drawing have the same length as the text too…
<ralsina> mmcc: hey, ugly yet portable ;-)
<mmcc> ok, I was testing with filenames all the same length. the prog bars don't shrink to match the text, so the bars are always a certain size… need to test the corner cases here
<mmcc> ralsina: here's what the cocoa sync menu looks like now: http://ubuntuone.com/2LEI6YG79vXCxhhWrhDIbq
<ralsina> that looks good
<mmcc> yeah, not bad - I'd like the progress bars to be less visually heavy. It'd be nice if the rows were the same size as the recent transfer rows
<mmcc> same height
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, but... 1stworldproblems
<ralsina> it's about 10px taller, but there is a whole progressbar there... is the bar height tweakable?
<ralsina> mmcc: you could go for the skinny-bar look like safari scrollbars. Also, a less shiny color
<ralsina> mmcc: but I have no idea of platform expectations there
<mmcc> sorry, afk for a sec
<mmcc> ralsina: the bar height is tweak able a bit, but it's set at the smallest that interface builder lets you set. I think maybe I can squeeze it more in code though
<mmcc> also I need to check the color, since half the time I try it it's a disabled grey color
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<mandel> ok, EOD for me catch you tom!
<karni> bye mandel
<briancurtin> mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/remote-folders-fix/+merge/126037 is now confliced on trunk (because you had to wait so long for my review, sorry)
<ralsina> elopio: lunchtlunchtime!
<mmcc> brb. briancurtin yes, I knew that'd happen. I'll fix it
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> does anyone know anything about _ast?
<gatox> mmcc, ralsina do you still need the video?
<elopio> ralsina: ¡buen provecho!
<mmcc> gatox: sure if it's just a link
<gatox> mmcc, yes......
<mmcc> briancurtin: that reminds me, I tried to review your bin-finding branches last night but ran into some problems launching syncdaemon. did you happen to see what I said in the scroll back?
<mmcc> briancurtin: I think it might be related to not finding the right conf files when running from source? here's the SD trace back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282529/
<briancurtin> mmcc: i didnt get anything. i just close my IRC when im done
<mmcc> oh one of those
<gatox> mmcc, this one? http://youtu.be/qOmaBCayQAo
<mmcc> briancurtin: here's what I wrote last night, not too much more enlightening, but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283397/
<mmcc> gatox: yep, that's good - thanks!
 * mmcc goes to see what happens with a super long file name on my code
<briancurtin> mmcc: on the comtypes problem, setting up a proper buildout requires some manual intervention because of the [windows] section doesnt play nicely with the rest. im hopefully done fiddling with buildout for the rest of my life, and the manual step is pretty easy (just add the comtypes path to sys.path in python-script.py)
<briancurtin> mmcc: any of those u1trial-script.py and python-script.py files are out of whack on windows depending on what buildout commands you run. i just insert whatever ends up missing when i run
<mmcc> briancurtin: hmm. in my buildout, comtypes is just in the eggs/ directory as you'd expect, and 'import comtypes' works when I run 'python' or 'python.exe'
<mmcc> just u1trial doesn't seem to have it for some reason
<briancurtin> exactly
<mmcc> right
<briancurtin> thats part of what was confusing me for so long because i could import comtypes (thanks to python-script.py) but running the tests would fail (thanks to u1trial-script.py)
<mmcc> aha. let's see if I can stare at the buildout cfg and suss this
<mmcc> if you feel me pull the air hose, PULL ME UP
<briancurtin> i wouldnt spend too much time on it. it's already nicer than it used to be, and you only need to do those manual steps when setting up the first time of an env (which isn't often)
<mmcc> I know what's up - comtypes is only in the 'windows' section, which builds its own interpreter, so that's why python sees comtypes. all the other sections that build a script only have development:eggs in their eggs dependency
<mmcc> I think we just need to add comtypes to the development eggs
<mmcc> testing…
<briancurtin> mmcc: it might work because comtypes is just pure python, but it depends on pywin32 so if it ever comes up that it tries to import it, it'll fail there
<briancurtin> im pretty sure thats why we have the split. we used to just have it in development but commented out for non-windows
<mmcc> yeah, it solves the problem on windows but if I try to do it on darwin, it has some problems installing comtypes
<mmcc> but just this: "error: comtypes\__init__.py: No such file or directory" -- weird
<mmcc> yeah, easy_install horks on comtypes for some reason
<ralsina> mmcc: we may have to do an egg and install from there
<mmcc> ok, so the manual fix is either edit your u1trial / u1lint / pyflakes and pylint scripts or edit buildout.cfg on windows to add comtypes to the development section :\
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'd rather just leave it as-is and do the minimal edit to get it going. it's not too bad, just tricky until we've now gone through it
<briancurtin> next time i complain about comtypes not importing, it *should* take 2 seconds to realize
<ralsina> put it in the README I guess
<mmcc> briancurtin: yeah. FWIW, I think the minimal edit is editing buildout.cfg -- one script vs four
<briancurtin> mmcc: but doesnt it screw *you* up on mac if it goes in development? it'll work for me
<mmcc> briancurtin: it does screw me up, yes. but as long as you're hand-editing files to hack it to work, hand-editing buildout.cfg and re-generating the other four scripts seems easier
<mmcc> I know, let's write a script to generate buildout.cfg based on the platform!
<mmcc> bonus points if it uses autotools
<ralsina> mmcc: wellllllll
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1-1? irc or mumble?
<ralsina> briancurtin: in 5' please, I am finishing another call
<briancurtin> np
<mmcc> you know, when I was reading up on buildout, I was wondering why they didn't just use makefiles. I decided it made sense but argh, half-assed dependency and substitution rules
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin: the solution to all problems http://davidjb.com/blog/tag/buildout
<ralsina> using mr.scripty you can use conditionals inside buildout.cfg :-)
<mmcc> what a great hack
<ralsina> examples here https://github.com/collective/mr.scripty/tree/master/mr/scripty
<ralsina> it's deeply evil
<mmcc> yep, just add dots to get around blind ini parser. :D
<mmcc> not sure this helps us with the present problem though :\
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, you can change the egg list when the platform changes
<ralsina> mmcc: so you only add comtypes on windows
<mmcc> ralsina: aha! I didn't know they exposed the buildout section objects to those script tags. I'd only seen them used as code to be inserted into a generated executable
<ralsina> of course this means we would have to install mr.scripty manually before running our buildout, which is more work that just installing comtypes manually in windows ;-)
<mmcc> does it? buildout can find mr.scripty if it's in a few well known places
<ralsina> in any case, it was just an idea :-)
<mmcc> yeah, that totally works. it found mr.scripty
<ralsina> team, go read your email now ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: ALL OF IT? ohgodno
<ralsina> no, just the one from the big boss
<ralsina> mmcc, dobey; get tickets
<ralsina> gatox: you too if you read this :-)
<gatox> ralsina, what?
<ralsina> gatox: sprint tickets
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhh..... reading
<dobey> hmm
 * mmcc reaches for hipmunk.com…
<briancurtin> mmcc: back to your comment on the branches - with current trunk (now including your sync menu fixes) and my two bin-finding branches to SSO and U1C, everything works. i'm looking into why you might not have that conf file. have you ran the tests on the branches? i believe setup may move that file into the right spot IIRC?
<mmcc> setup… hmmm. setup sounds like a good idea
<ralsina> mmcc: never tried hipmunk.com "sort by agony" looks interesting!
<mmcc> ralsina: it's very accurate. I've never disagreed with their agony sortings. although I was always searching with other people's money, so maybe my agony weights would change…
<mmcc> briancurtin - no setup for u1-client, but run-tests.bat copies the conf files into data/… I'm not totally sure that's what is going on though
<ralsina> mmcc: IIRC, the files are copied by "setup.py prepare"
<ralsina> mmcc: as well as by run-tests
<mmcc> ralsina: u1-client has no setup.py
<mmcc> hrm, it looks like it's just not seeing logging.conf
<ralsina> mmcc: the one from -installer does it
<mmcc> well good news, running ubuntuone-syndaemon directly seems to work :\
<ralsina> mmcc: usually, to run from sources, we have to copy that by hand
<mmcc> ralsina: copy it to where?
<ralsina> mmcc: into data
<mmcc> well, I have a copy in ubuntuone-client/data/logging.conf. I think run-tests.bat put it there, it has that command
<ralsina> windows/clientdefs.py has to be copied into ubuntuone and windows/logging.conf has to be copied to data
<mmcc> yes, run-tests.bat does both of those
<dobey> _ast is hard.
<ralsina> dobey: you said that yesterday. So, still hard? ;-)
<dobey> the documentation doesn't really tell you how to get the information you want out of the api
<dobey> and the api itself is not obvious
<gatox> dobey, if you need help with ast let me know.... i've playing A LOT with that, pyflakes, etc
<dobey> and i think pyflakes is doing some stuff fairly wrong, so it's not a great example, and it doesn't show me how to do what i want to do, since it's not already doing it
<gatox> and yes.... the doc is awful
<dobey> gatox: of course i need help :)
<dobey> i also need a resurrection ship that has a continuous supply of bodies to encapsulate my consciousness into
<gatox> dobey, ejejejeje
<mmcc> dobey: beware, after a few copies the clones get messy
<dobey> mmcc: no more than 3 active at once. keeps it nice and sane
<dobey> oh i guess mandel didn't review my branch
<dobey> mmcc: want to take a poke at it? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/grrrr-gir-4-0/+merge/129904
<mmcc> dobey: since it might be obscure-ish, I'm thinking of "MOON", which is pretty good: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/
<mmcc> dobey: sure I will poke away
<dobey> mmcc: that is a great film
<mmcc> a good soundtrack for working too, if you can work with anxiety and creeping dread
<dobey> how can you work without it?
<ralsina> I thought of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117108/ which is a very not great film
<mmcc> dobey: just avoid twisted, cross-language bridges, and under-documented macro languages. Zero dread!
<mmcc> ralsina: come on, that's classic michael keaton! Pride of Pittsburgh!
<dobey> lawl
<briancurtin> hahah
<ralsina> Hey, Michael keaton was great in ... that one with Jennifer Lopez and George Clooney? ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: Batman?
<ralsina> dobey: no, different batman
<ralsina> ;-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> Mr. Mom
<dobey> alright, need to run for a few, brb
<mmcc_> briancurtin: when you run from source on windows and it works, are you still doing the thing with three separate console windows?
<ralsina> So, the new team has a Mike, a Michael and a Michal
<ralsina> Interesting phone calls ahead.
<gatox> jeje
<chaselivingston> ralsina: just call everyone by their irc name :)
<ralsina> I also have a call with Roberto Roberta and Robert. Life is evil.
<briancurtin> mmcc: i can do it that way, but in order to test all this stuff i've been just starting U1CP and letting it do its thing
<mmcc> briancurtin: interesting. do you have a logging.conf in ubuntuone-control-panel/data by any chance?
<briancurtin> mmcc: i do not. i'll try to find where that lives
<mmcc> briancurtin: it should live in ubuntuone-client/data after run-tests puts it there
<gatox> alecu, ping
<briancurtin> mmcc: ah, i do have a ubuntuone-client/logging.conf but not control-panel
<mmcc> but syncdaemon/config.py looks for it in a relative directory so when I run u1-cp from the cp directory, it will find syncdaemon.conf but not logging.conf
<mmcc> this is why I can run syncdaemon from the u1-client dir but not from the u1-cp dir
<mmcc> however, I don't know why it's working for you :)
<mmcc> look at get_config_files in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/config.py - it gets the path to syncdaemon.conf relative to __file__ but does not do the same for logging.conf
<dobey> damn
<dobey> this is not the fun-dip i remember
<mmcc> briancurtin: I think we must be launching cp differently somehow. if I change get_config_files to look for  __file__/../../data/logging.conf, everything works great
<briancurtin> mmcc: where are you launching CP from? the CP top level dir of the checkout or within bin?
<mmcc> briancurtin: I'm launching from the CP top level, with 'python bin\ubuntuone-control-panel-qt'
<mmcc> briancurtin: where are *you* launching from?
<briancurtin> same
<mmcc> but… but…
<briancurtin> mmcc: and PYTHONPATH=..\ubuntu-sso-client;..\ubuntuone-client;.
<mmcc> briancurtin: yeah, me too
<mmcc> O WAIT I KNOW. you've actually installed this thing on your system so you are probably getting logging.conf from the installed location
<karni> ralsina: haha. Feel free to call me karni :) That makes one Mike/Michael/Michal less.
<briancurtin> mmcc: ah, correct
<mmcc> briancurtin: so, this is probably still a bug. I'll look at the logs to see if there's a good reason for it, but it should really run without being installed first. *whew*
<mmcc> good news is I already know how to fix it
<briancurtin> nice
<dobey> hmm, i sense i may run into a problem having this much fun dip in such a close proximity to myself, and my equipment
<dobey> gatox: do you know how to get more info from ExceptHandler in _ast? or also the full info for Import and ImportFrom?
<gatox> dobey, what do you mean with the whole info from import..... for example if you have: import bla.bla.foo..... or from bla.bla import foo....... get: "bla.bla.foo"?
<dobey> gatox: i mean, for example, 'import foo as bar' to always be able to directly point at a variable that contains the foo, and another that contains the bar (and similar for from imports)
<gatox> dobey, i think i undeerstand..... let me create an example and i'll show you
<gatox> dobey, i'll take me a couple of mins
<dobey> for example, pyflakes currently treats "import foo as bar, baz as bar" and "try: import bar except: bar = None" as the same error, when they aren't the same thing at all
<dobey> sure, thanks
<gatox> dobey, let me know if this is what you need or i can keep improving this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283735/
<gatox> dobey, if that isn't what you need... i'll need an example to understand better the problem please
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> nop?
<dobey> well there are a couple problems. while trying to fix the annoying for us, i found a few more weird corner cases where it's wrong
<dobey> gatox: do you know anything about TryExec/ExceptHandler also?
<gatox> dobey, never play with that specific part.... but if you explain me what you need, i can take a look... most of ast is the same, with just a few different attributes and how they combine
<dobey> gatox: well, i was just thinking that try/except ImportError needs to be special cased for the "redefinition of unused 'foo'" errors we keep hitting
<gatox> dobey, and you want to detect if we are importing the same thing inside a try/except code..... i can do that..... the problem is..... that i'll give you some ast way to figure it out..... but pyflakes has some crazy structures, so i don't know how difficult will be to integrate that into pyflakes
<dobey> pyflakes is rather simple really. it's just that the ast structures are crazy
<dobey> is ast different from _ast btw?
<gatox> dobey, _ast is a more low level module..... i only use it to compare some data type in one particular case returned by ast.... but you can do almost anything with just ast (more high level module)
<dobey> ah, pyflakes seems to mostly use _ast
<dobey> maybe making things harder than it should be
<gatox> dobey, i can code something to try to detect name collision or not inside try/except and send that to you.... play with ast is actually really fun for me :D
<dobey> ok
<gatox> dobey, ok.... i'll work on that and let you know when i have something to see if that is what you need
<ralsina> dobey, gatox: according to the docs, _ast is not meant to be used directly :-(
<dobey> gatox: if i just knew how to get at the exception type that's being trapped with "except ImportError" for example, i could probably figure out the rest
<ralsina> all its API is private
<gatox> dobey, yes.... that's not difficult
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... that's way i use always ast.... and i only needed _ast one time in the past for somethign reallyyyyyyyy particular
<dobey> ralsina: lol "private" :)
<ralsina> dobey: well, it's ... discreet? slightly embarrasing? ;-)
<dobey> i still wonder how contributions to pyflakes are actually supposed to work, in terms of process
<dobey> oh, "ast" was added in 2.6; and pyflakes probably still works on 2.5
<dobey> but _ast just has the various Node classes anyway it seems
<gatox> dobey, almost have it..... just a couple of mins
<ralsina> gotta go pick up the kid!
<gatox> dobey, take a look at this and let me know if it's helpful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283850/
<dobey> hrmm
<briancurtin> anyone besides mmcc around for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/correct-subprocess-args/+merge/129442 its mostly the same as another branch that a few of you reviewed for u1client
<gatox> dobey, nop?
<dobey> gatox: not exactly, but i figured out what i need in pyflakes
<dobey> gatox: so a few lines helped :)
<gatox> dobey, good..... so, can i eod? :P
<gatox> or do you need anything else?
<dobey> you can eod. if i need more help at this point it will have to happen tomorrow anyway :)
<gatox> dobey, ok...... see you tomorrow!
<gatox> eod here...... bye people!
<briancurtin> thanks dobey
<dobey> sure
<dobey> in other news
<dobey> HOORAY
<briancurtin> ast or fun-dip related?
<dobey> both?
<dobey> i have a patch to pyflakes which successfully gets rid of the RedefinedWhileUnused which has been so annoying for us
<dobey> now to figure out how to get it upstream
<briancurtin> nice. pyflakes is a project by divmod (the twisted people) IIRC
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> but i seem some weird branches on lp named "pyflakes-ng" and i don't really know what they're for, or how different they are
<dobey> and i haven't received any replies to my pyflakes inquiries in #twisted :(
<dobey> and then there's the whole licensing/copyright issue
<mmcc> well that's interesting. the test for get_config_files is testing a patched get_config_files
<mmcc> or rather, a test that should be testing the real function is testing the patched fake. there's more than one test for get_config_files
<dobey> briancurtin: looks like you need to fix a test in that sso branch
<briancurtin> dobey: i got it. there was a test for the special case, but since we removed the special case i removed the test. it got lost in the shuffle of other failing tests i'm seeing
<dobey> ah
<mmcc> brb…
<dobey> need to run, later all
<mmcc> ok, going to do lunch then EOD and work more tonight so my wife can go to the DMV
<grammoboy> hm maybe torrent works better to share  files with your friends
<grammoboy> large files that is
<grammoboy> ubuntuone is stll busy with my 3.6 gb files, now for 12h already
 * briancurtin heads to dinner, bye everyone
<mareklug> hi there.  I run Mac OS X 10.8.2 natively, and just tried Ubuntu One, and purchased one song.  It's been 5 hours, and it still has not synced locally (in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased for Ubunto One)
<mareklug> Purchased from Ubuntu One *
#ubuntuone 2012-10-17
<mmcc> a branch to fix running form source on windows or darwin when you haven't installed the client before. Not sure how relevant it is on linux. https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/find-logging-conf/+merge/130036
<mmcc> fixed a conflict in this old branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/remote-folders-fix/+merge/126037
<mmcc> would appreciate a re-review by ralsina , since it was conflicting with your change about showing the folders tab first after the wizard ends.
<mmcc> ok, past bedtime. see you tomorrow, channel
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<karni> Morning all!
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina> good morning karni, gatox, mandel!
<mandel> karni, gatox, ralsina morning!
<karni> morning ralsina, gatox, mandel o/ :)
<mandel> ralsina, did you get the chance to look at the double gathering review?
<ralsina> mandel: not really
<mandel> ralsina, ok, you had a question and I don't know if I explained it correctly
<ralsina> mandel: yes, saw your answer, you are right
<ralsina> mandel: but I have not done a real review yet
<mandel> ralsina, ok, let me know if you have anyother questions :)
<ralsina> school run
<ralsina> will be back in ~60
<alecu> hello, all!
<grammoboy> if I upload a file, any idea at what speed that goes?
<grammoboy> 100kb/s ?
<gatox> brb.......... need to fix the connection here..... it's really slow
 * mandel feels dirty, you wrote an empty lambda in c++ [](){} 
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel: what?
<gatox> alecu, is there a way to connect to uploadFinished and downloadFinished u1-client signals from control panel..... as far as i know.... the signals exists..... but it doesn't exist a way to get them from control panel
<alecu> gatox: pong
<mandel> alecu, I meant, I wrote that.. ugly syntax...
<alecu> gatox: let's check
<alecu> mandel: [] is the part I don't understand. Is that an empty array access?
<mandel> alecu, that is a lambda with no state that takes no params and does nothing (I had parents but did not want to use the entire or the irc logs)
<alecu> mandel: () is a lambda with no parameters, {} is the empty body of the lambda
<mandel> alecu, and the [] tells is to deduce the return
<alecu> mandel: ah!
<mandel> alecu, for example [](int n) { return n * n;}
<alecu> mandel: ah, I see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B11#Lambda_functions_and_expressions
<mandel> alecu, yes, unity is not plain old c++..
<mandel> alecu, and the syntax for that looks like a joke
<alecu> mandel: it seems that what goes inside the [] is not the return type
<alecu> mandel: what goes there are the variables you want to capture, making the lambda a closure
<alecu> mandel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_function#C.2B.2B
<alecu> mandel: the return type goes after the optional ->
<alecu> [](int x, int y) -> int { int z = x + y; return z; }
<mandel> alecu, oh god! I need to read more into detail that.. i have completely ignore c++11
<alecu> mandel: I've ignored C++ 98-2012!
<mandel> alecu, yes, more like that hehe
<alecu> [x, &y]   //x is captured by value, y is captured by reference
<alecu> hmm... explicit beats implicit?
<alecu> "help me figure out which variables to add to the closure, I'm already a too big and stupid compiler, and I can't do anything remotely smart!"
<mandel> lol
<mandel> well, time for lunch
<ralsina> alecu: well, you are going to have to learn cx11 pretty son now ;-)
<dobey> huh
<gatox> alecu, i was about to start creating a way to connect to uploadfinished and downloadfinished signals from control panel..... and i just wanted to know if that is ok..... or i'm redoing some work (which i believe i won't..... because i couldn't find a way to connect to that already)
<gatox> alecu, actually.... what i want to do is to detect from control panel, when there are new folders in u1
<karni> mmcc: Any particular Objective-C book you'd recommend?
<chaselivingston> karni, i personally like the Big Nerd Ranch books. can't remember the guy's name though...
 * karni checks out Big Nerd Ranch site
<karni> chaselivingston: I'm confused. They have an 'Objective-C programming' and 'iOS programming' books, and the description of Obj-C prog. starts with "Want to write applications for iOS or the Mac?". Same split with "Advanced Mac OS X programming" and "cocoa programming".
<karni> chaselivingston: Anyhow, they seem to have good reviews, thanks!
<chaselivingston> karni, np, i think i may have the getting started with obj-c book, or whatever it's called
 * karni nods
<mareklug> let me restate my prblem, since there is activity here now :)
<mareklug> hi there.  I run Mac OS X 10.8.2 natively, and just tried Ubuntu One, and purchased one song.  It's been 19 hours, and it still has not synced locally (in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One)
<gatox> ralsina, alecu i was thinking of creating a newFilesAdded signal..... that will be emitted when new files has finished being uploaded or downloaded into the u1 folder.... so i can update the control panel filter with those files..... is that ok for you?
<ralsina> gatox: small concern about triggering tons of signals
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... i know..... the other solution i can think of....... is to refresh the content of the folder with a timer, and only parse the new files that we didn't have....... but again..... i don't like timers either.....
<gatox> and i can't see any other way to get notice from the control panel when new files are added
<chaselivingston> mareklug: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact so we can get some more information from you?
<mareklug> chaselivingston:  ok, thank you
<gatox> ok.... i'm kind of stuck here..... i don't want to waste time implementing a signal thing from u1-client to u1-cp..... if that isn't the proper way, because we prefer to avoid triggering a lot of signals (which i know is a problem)...... alecu can you tell me when you have a minute to mumble or something??
 * gatox moving on to another bug
<ralsina> gatox: remember that on linux IPC is broadcasted, emitting signals is expensive
<ralsina> gatox: so, maybe consolidate and rate-limit the signals?
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i know..... that's why i realize is not the best solution..... but i couldn't find anything with the things we already have to detect that
<mareklug> chaselivingston:  done
<alecu> gatox: sorry, got distracted here.
<gatox> alecu, i can move on to another bug if you want and discuss this later..... but from my point of view, this is one of the most important issues in shares tab at this moment
<alecu> gatox: I see all of the above as hacks that can help us solve this, but not as definite solutions.
<gatox> that the list of files in the filter is not being refreshed during the times u1-cp was open
<gatox> alecu, ok
<chaselivingston> mareklug: thanks, i'll get to it ASAP
<mareklug> chaselivingston:  I just tried to deselect and reselcet the Sync Locally? checkbox, and that fixed it.  It's synced locally now.
<alecu> gatox: the definite solution is doing the search *inside* SD
<alecu> gatox: since it's SD the only one that knows about each and all files.
<gatox> alecu, and ask for the list of files from control panel each time we are going to display the popup?
<alecu> gatox: no, we won't ask for the whole list, we would ask for a search
<alecu> gatox: and SD would return a list of files that match that search
<gatox> alecu, let me see if i understand..... so....... syndaemon will return the items to load in the popup..... and manage the fetch more function too each time we ask?
<alecu> gatox: yup, that makes sense
<gatox> ok..... to do that....... syncdaemon will need to manage the folder exploration too..... so there is a lot of logic that need to be move to u1-client
<alecu> gatox: SD already does the folder exploration
<alecu> gatox: SD already knows about every file that is managed by u1!
<gatox> alecu, i'm not complaining, i also think that is the best solutoin what you mention, and it's not hackish..... ok, i'll start refactoring that then!
<alecu> gatox: sure. We can mumble to discuss details if you want
<alecu> gatox: the thing is that we may have to find a way to index the metadata in order not to load everything into memory.
<gatox> alecu, if you want..... let's do it..... i think i understand everything..... but maybe a quick mumble to see if we are in the same page
 * alecu fires mumble up
<dobey> hrmm
<FloatingGoat_> how do i get internet to work with the realtime kernel
<dobey> FloatingGoat_: no idea; i suppose you might want to ask in the ubuntu studio channel perhaps, or ubuntu kernel channel
<FloatingGoat_> oh
<FloatingGoat_> I thought this was ubuntu studio
<FloatingGoat_> oops
<FloatingGoat_> lol
<dobey> this is the ubuntu one channel
<FloatingGoat_> I noticed
<FloatingGoat_> thanks mate
<rye_> ralsina: hi, can ubuntu sso frontend start but fail to start backend? If that happens, what can be the issue - I have a user whose sso-client logs only have "Querying OS for proxy" lines
<dobey> rye_: i think the backend is what runs the front-end
<dobey> rye_: so unless someone was explicitly running the front-end, then probably not?
<ralsina> rye_: like dobey said
<briancurtin> me
<karni> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> rye_: what can happen is that the backend can't start the proxy tunnel though
<ralsina> me
 * karni wonders what time is it for Paul
<mvo> meep
<ralsina> alecu, gatox?
<gatox> ralsina, i already say me
<rockstar> me
<gatox> ralsina, did you get my messages?
<dobey> me
<ralsina> gatox: apparently not
<ralsina> gatox: sms?
<gatox> ralsina, i say me before you
<dobey> ralsina: sso doesn't use a proxy tunnel
<alecu> me
<gatox> ahhhhh mmy connectoin is really bad..... i'll call my isp after the standup to complain
<karni> gatox: I did see your 'me', FWIW
<ralsina> dobey: yes it does :-)
<gatox> karni, thx..... so maybe was just ralsina
<ralsina> gatox: I have it, I just missed it
<karni> gatox: relax :)
<dobey> ralsina: eh? sso has built-in proxy support in the web client; it doesn't start a tunnel process
<alecu> ralsina: dobey is right
<ralsina> dobey: doesn't it use the proxy tunnel to detect the proxy config?
<gatox> karni, jejee i'm a little nerveous because my connection is working really bad
<ralsina> dobey: I can be misremembering, of course
<gatox> so......... briancurtin go
<dobey> ralsina: no, it just runs gsettings
<karni> gatox: I see :)
<briancurtin> DONE: 1-1, tickets booked, installer built with minimal issue - two small branches for updates. ran it on win8 and it works fine with the changes. ran it on my Win7 VM and it won't authenticate
<briancurtin> TODO: run the installer on an XP VM and see what happens there, then debug why Win7 isnt working
<briancurtin> NEXT: karni
<karni> [DONE] Looked into iosched app as politely requested by Jorge Castro to see if its fit pending customizations to serve UDS in the future. Added a couple U1Mv2 home activity UI tests.
<karni> [TODO] Wire up player buttons to bound music service (requires adding some utility methods). Surface service feedback in the player.
<karni> [BLOCKED] No.
<mandel> me
<karni> NEXT: gatox
<karni> [CUSTOM] Thanks	for warm welcoming, team!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Landed the qthread crazy branch. Work on some ast examples for dobey, some reviews. Mumble with alecu to analyze how to fix the Bug #1056189. Analyzing u1-client filesystem_manager and volume_manager to see how to use the info collected by them.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose the necessary changes that should be made to move the search and filter logic from u1-cp shares tab to u1-client.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1056189 in Ubuntu One Control Panel " shared files search don't include the files that were shared during the time control panel was open" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056189
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: calls, reviews, figuring out what you guys need to do TODO: more of the same BLOCKED: no, NEXT: mvo
<mvo> DONE: lp:~mvo/software-center/fix-for-unusual-deb-lp106734, verify/work on SRU for #846044 in python-dbus, review/comment lp:~andrew-hayzen/software-center/accelerator-fix-lp744655, python-apt: merge lp:~mvo/python-apt/mvo into the debian-experimental (and therefore ubuntu R) branch, legacy: auto-upgrade-tester: add force-unsafe-io option, legacy: fixes in the conflictshecker for the new python-apt AP
<mvo> TODO: learn about the new team
<mvo> book flight to london
<mvo> BLOCKED: nothing
<mvo> (I think)
<mvo> (done)
<ralsina> mvo, alecu: we need to have a call today, is in 2 hours too late for you, mvo?
<mandel> rockstar, your turn, right?
<rockstar> Sure.
<mvo> ralsina: maybe, need to talk to my wife
<rockstar> DONE: travel booked
<rockstar> TODO: finish 2.0 Music API branch
<rockstar> BLOCKED: none
<ralsina> mvo: we usually say a NEXT to the next guy
<mvo> NEXT
<dobey> DONE: branch to ignore RedefinedWhileUnused warning inside ImportError exceptions in pylint
 * mvo will learn
<dobey> TODO: email intro, bug triage, fix bugs, move off pylint, investigate packaging u1db-client/u1db-serve scripts
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: booked tickets to sprint, med checkups, misc mumbles, a bit of vala fixes
<alecu> TODO: more mumbles, more vala
<alecu> BLOCKED: no!
<alecu> NOTE: cardiologist says I'm a-ok
<karni> mvo: Welcome to the team, I'm new on client engineering as well :)
<alecu> EOM?
<karni> alecu: good note!
<mvo> hey karni, thanks!
<gatox> alecu, good for your heart! :D
<mandel> alecu, no, I'm missing!
<ralsina> mvo, if 2 hours is too late we can do earlier, alecu, we need to coordinate our lunches :-)
<mandel> everyone forgets me..
<mandel> DONE: Booked flight to London. Canonical admin. Got code in unity trunk.
<mandel> TODO: Improve action link implementation to use PangoUnderline rather than a h line. Talk about unity ppa with payment preview.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<karni> I just wanted to say I enjoyed those e-mails about you guys, thank you for that.
<rockstar> This order is confusing.
<alecu> ralsina: I can postpone my lunch, no prob.
<alecu> ralsina: we can do it nowish if you want
<mandel> karni, I'm not sending and email... too cheese for my taste :P
<ralsina> rockstar: it's the order in which we say "me"
<karni> rockstar: Expand on that :)
<alecu> *now-ish
<karni> mandel: pff :P ;)
<karni> ralsina: oooh I didn't know that!
<ralsina> rockstar: then, you only need to remember who said me after you, and you "NEXT thatguy"
<rockstar> ralsina, ah, and I only saw a set of "me"s
<ralsina> rockstar: right, you were a bit late :-)
<karni> That makes sense
<ralsina> and if anyone doesn't say me at standup +2 I make fun of him in twitter
<ralsina> you are now warned
<karni> ralsina: hahahah
<mandel> ralsina, also, stop forgetting about me ;)
<rockstar> Pfft. *I* make fun of me on Twitter. I'm not afraid.
<rye_> ralsina: Executing netsh.exe advfirewall firewall add rule name="Ubuntu One" dir=in action=allow program="C:\Program Files\ubuntuone\dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe" enable=yes - are we forgetting to allow proxy tunnel through?
<karni> rockstar: hahah :)
<briancurtin> rye_: i think that was added before proxy tunnel was a thing, so maybe
<ralsina> the 1st guy that said me starts at xx:02 then those who didn't say me go at emi-random
<briancurtin> rye_: i can add that and any others we need - i'm working on the installer right now
<ralsina> briancurtin: BTW, there is a bug about not ding that in XP
<ralsina> briancurtin: so if you can debug both at the same time, +2
<karni> aha, got it
<ralsina> also, karni, rockstar, mvo: we have review days
 * karni listens
<mvo> what does that mean?
<ralsina> you need to choose one each, and in that day, you are volunteering to do reviews
<mvo> (i.e. isn't every day a review day ;)
<facundobatista> alecu, ralsina, put 'path' back, just to comply with API: https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/put_path_back/+merge/130142
<ralsina> mvo: not for everybody :-)
<karni> aha
<facundobatista> nessita, this is the branch to make magicicada to has path in the signals again ^
<karni> ralsina: is this documented somewhere on the wiki? or we just throw MP's here on IRC?
<ralsina> in any case, sometimes, some reviews need to be done by someone
<mvo> ha! I take the 1st of each month then
<karni> mvo: lol, rather a day in a week ;D hahaha
<ralsina> karni: we ask here, but the reviews are there in launchpad anyway
<dobey> mvo: you can do reviews whenever you want, but we have assigned days so that people can ping specific reviewers to get reviews done quickly
<ralsina> karni: but feel free to pester people as much as needed
<mvo> dobey: aha, thanks
<ralsina> also, the final review rule is that if noone does it I'll do it
<mvo> karni: ;)
<mvo> is there a wiki page I should add my review day? or use the calendar? or just announce it informally here?
<ralsina> but I am not the greatest reviewer, so try not to fall in that
<ralsina> mvo: we have them in the calendar
<karni> ralsina: each person calendar or some custom calendar I could add to my goog cal?
<ralsina> karni: good question, it's a global one, but I am looking for it
<nessita> facundobatista: nice!
<dobey> ralsina: you probably need to add new people to that calendar, yeah
<karni> ralsina: Thank you
<alecu> mvo, karni, rockstar: I'm adding you to the review calendar
<karni> alecu: great
<mvo> thanks
<mandel> ralsina, it is u1-client review days Details
<ralsina> I added them I think
<ralsina> (now)
<dobey> ralsina: actually, now we have the right number of people to have 2 each day, with you not being one of them
<ralsina> yay
<dobey> ralsina: so karni, mvo, and rockstar should replace either you or eric on the calendar
<ralsina> I will still end up covering some because of timezones I guess
<dobey> well sure
<rockstar> alecu, just add me wherever, and let me know.
<rye_> briancurtin: do you want me to file a bug?
<briancurtin> rye_: if you can that would be great
<ralsina> mmcc is internet-less it seems, he's moving
<rye_> ralsina: i don't recall any windows pop-ups asking to grant access to the proxy process though
<alecu> rockstar: I've shared the calendar with you. You get to choose your day of the week
<mvo> alecu: I used a dice and picked tuesday but I don't mind much, just pick any day if tuesday is not a good choice
<ralsina> rye_: then the exception is probably good enough
 * dobey makes a note that San Diego apparently is an internet dead zone
<ralsina> dobey: I think just mmcc's house :-)
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> karni, mvo, rockstar: we try to keep bureaucracy to a minimum, so I think that's all we have ;-)
<karni> ralsina: sounds good
 * mvo nods
<ralsina> mandel: you can now officially stop complaining about being the sole euro guy
<karni> ralsina: I can swap you out for myself on Thursday?
<ralsina> mandel: you are the 3rd-easternmost
<karni> ralsina: you're already WEd and Thu
<ralsina> karni: sure
<mandel> ralsina, I'll starting complaining being the only spanish one then :)
<gatox> ralsina, don't worry..... mandel is going to find out something else to complain about
<ralsina> mandel: easy to fix!
<gatox> like that
<karni> mandel: hahah
<mandel> or, I complain because nux does not have underline implemenation in the StaticCairtoText.. wtf!
<alecu> karni: ralsina is on mon too
<mandel> s/implemenation/implementation
<ralsina> mandel: please don't start implementing that
<ralsina> mandel: or faking it
<mandel> ralsina, well, one of my MP is blocked due to that
<thisfred> just use a sharpie for now
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but we can't just implement everything we need!
<mandel> ralsina, so I have too.. is not THAT much work
<ralsina> mandel: that way lies forking ubuntu
<alecu> so, there are review slots from mon to thu. karni picked thu. mvo, rockstar?
<karni> alecu: even worse, 3 days. I took one of them for now. We'll see how I handle reviews, I shouldn't take too much in the first days, as I need to pick up some kill most probably.
<mandel> ralsina, true..
<mvo> alecu: tuesday if you don't mind
<ralsina> karni: it's ok, I'll back you up
<karni> ralsina: Thanks :)
<karni> haha /s/kill/skill !
 * karni is a silent killer
<ralsina> you can pick some kill and cook it, too, I'm ok with it!
<karni> hahahh
<karni> alecu: I'll swap eric for mvo, I have the calendar before myself
<alecu> karni: already done
<karni> oh, there he is :)
<ralsina> mandel: so, try to see if they have it planned. If they do, then for when. If when is "too late" do it and they owe us one.
<thisfred> I'll  be here to pick up slack until the 31st
<alecu> so, rockstar: is mon or wed ok with you?
<thisfred> most of the time at least
<ralsina> thisfred: awesome
<rockstar> alecu, mon is fine
<mandel> ralsina, ok, but I'm sure they do not have it planned
<mmcc> I made it! sorry folks, connection issues. I'm at a cafe. now to read the backlog.
<dobey> thisfred: you're just full of slack aren't you! :)
<ralsina> if they don't, they owe you a larger one :-)
 * gatox lunch
<thisfred> dobey, hell yeah.
<thisfred> praise Bob
<karni> thisfred: Sorry to see you go, Eric. Although we haven't worked close much, you've been awesome when we have!
<thisfred> karni, thanks, same here!
<ralsina> thisfred: we all share what karni said :-(
<ralsina> ok, family here says "come and have lunch or else"
<ralsina> so I'll be back in about 45'
<dobey> ah, lunch. i should go have lunch too
<karni> the "or else" clause is undisputable!
<mandel> ralsina, not implemented, not planned I'll do it
<rye> ralsina: this winxp thingie - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3558494/avoiding-a-windows-firewall-popup ?
<rye> ralsina: why do we actually need to add the rules?
<dobey> bbiab
<karni> I'm going to have lunch as well, back in a while.
<briancurtin> rye: i was under the understanding that adding the rules gets us around the pop in the easiest way, otherwise a windows dialog shows up for the user and they *must* enable it otherwise we wont work
<rye> briancurtin: but it will pop up only when it triest to listen for incoming connections, not outgoing. Something that only a tunnel will do
<briancurtin> rye: i thought we add incoming and outgoing
<briancurtin> rye: ah, on XP, the command line isnt advanced enough to specify in/out like we do on vista+
<briancurtin> oh, maybe the first answer is helpful (guess i should have read the whole thing first :/)
<rye> briancurtin: ah, our IPC, all processes are listen on loopback interface
<mmcc> karni: Just saw your question about objc books. The big nerd ranch books are great. "Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X" is the original that I used, but I think in your case I'd recommend getting the iOS one - since we don't really have much Mac Cocoa code -- the fsevents daemon is objc but hopefully won't change much, and doesn't use any of the UI framework, and the rest of the mac app is almost all PyQt.
<mmcc> On the other hand, the iOS client is (AFAIK) strictly native ObjC and UIKit
<mmcc> btw, people can hear me, right?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i can see your messages, if that's what you mean :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: but can you hear me? I'm shouting really loud
<mmcc> (thx)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: nope, not loud enough
<mmcc> getting hoarse
<chaselivingston> mmcc: oh well, just give up. typing is good enough
<karni> mmc: perfect, thanks! /me lunching now
<mandel> dobey, PangoLayout always has a PangoListAttr right? it cannot be the case that pango_layout_get_attributes returns a null pointer, or am I mistaken?
<mandel> dobey, it does not state null as a return value in http://developer.gnome.org/pango/stable/pango-Layout-Objects.html#pango-layout-get-attributes
<mandel> hm.. looks like I do get a null pointer..
<mmcc> ralsina, alecu - quick review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/set-default-folders/+merge/130171
<mmcc> also alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/find-logging-conf/+merge/130036
<mmcc> another quicky
<mmcc> and ralsina if you could look at this one again, since i had to resolve a conflict with one of your branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/remote-folders-fix/+merge/126037
<alecu> mmcc: in set-default-folders... are those names translated on non-english osx?
 * alecu uses english
<mmcc> alecu: that is a very good question. I will verify but I think you can always get to them with the english names
<mmcc> alecu: yes, confirmed with a guest user - the file names are english. Finder and other UI controls translate them but don't rename them
<mmcc> so maybe we should do the same in our UI
<mandel> ok, EOD here after being told that I have to get an underline in pango have a diff alpha value that the rest of the font.. hard to explain to design why that is not possible.. sigh
<ralsina> mmcc: got it
<dobey> mandel: would have to look at the code
<ralsina> mandel: lazy spaniard!
<ralsina> mandel: it's just two alphas! ;-)
<mandel> dobey, just did a small test and it does return null, easy fix
<mandel> ralsina, ha! that is how I did it with a little hack and an horizontal bar but then got a needs fixing in the review (with which I partially agree)..
<ralsina> mandel: faking underlines never ends well
<mandel> ralsina, yes, with long text etc is going to look bad, so I'll make design think harder and not use diff alphas in the same 'object'
<dobey> mandel: it just returns that attribute, and that attribute can probably be NULL; but it doesn't have a special meaning like other functions might return NULL for
<mandel> dobey, ack
<mandel> well, EDO for me, catch you all tom!
<alecu> ralsina: mvo says that he can mumble in two hours, but I'm picking up amelia at that time. Shall we do it tomorrow on our AM?
<ralsina> alecu: ok, tomorrow early is good
<mmcc> Was going to call a mumble last week about sync menu support code only sending upload info, but it got lost, so I filed a bug so we don't forget: bug #1067806
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067806 in Ubuntu One Client "sync menu should show active downloads as well as uploads" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067806
<ralsina> facundobatista: I have no problem with put_path_back but I don't follow it in the big picture, I could +1 but it would be sort of a lame +1
<ralsina> mmcc: about the autoconnect being true by default. Yes. And this is for first-time users, true. BUT if you changed autoconnect then removed the device you will be in the wizard with autoconnect=false because we don't delete the config.
<facundobatista> ralsina, events sent to the world about commands on nodes need to have the path
<facundobatista> ralsina, commands has a to_dict() method that serializes important info from selves
<ralsina> facundobatista: yes, but I don't know which commands those are, so I can't follow if this branch is sufficient :-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, commands about files: Move, Unlink, Make, Upload, Download
<ralsina> facundobatista: ok, in that case +1ing
<mmcc> ralsina: yes - so in that case we're ignoring autoconnect that one time, which I thought would be OK.
<ralsina> mmcc: sure
<ralsina> mmcc: also +1 for oldfashioned use of map in set-default-folders ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: HOWEVER, I think those path strings should be unicode
<dobey> eh?
<mmcc> ralsina: that's old-fashioned? and oh yeah, unicode. d'oh
<ralsina> mmcc: not 100% sure though. Let's ask gatox :-)
<gatox> my isp has confirmed that my internet connection is working like crap.. at least they are honest..... they'll call me to fix the problem in less than 3 hours (i hope they are honest about that part too :P)
<dobey> old fashioned? i'm all out of bourbon :-/
<gatox> ralsina, what do you want to aask me?
<dobey> ralsina: dirspec is all bytes, all the time, at least
<ralsina> gatox: look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/set-default-folders/+merge/130171
<ralsina> gatox: should those paths be bytes or unicode?
<ralsina> we need to check what the other implementations do, I guess
<mmcc> linux opens the dirs file as utf-8…
<mmcc> windows uses the return value of win32com.shell.SHGetFolderPath after calling it with unicode args
<gatox> ralsina, we have bytes in the paths
<gatox> that's why we can interact with dirspec without failing
<ralsina> ok then bytes it is
<ralsina> and yes, all use of map is old fashioned: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5426754/google-python-style-guide
<gatox> ralsina, maybe is not necessary because this is darwin specific
<mmcc> slow brain today, bytes means type 'unicode' in py2, right? so I prepend 'u'? I didn't sleep well enough and someone's in here yelling about Mitt Romney
<briancurtin> mmcc: bytes is str in 2
<ralsina> mmcc: no, bytes is str in 2
<gatox> mmcc, ralsina but..... i think that it would be better if we use expand_user instead of expanduser
<briancurtin> jinx
<gatox> so we are consistent
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, like gatox say, use expand_user from dirspec
<ralsina> or from wherever if it's not from dirspec ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc no, expand_user is from: from ubuntuone.platform import expand_user
<gatox> there the home is obtained from dirspec
<ralsina> gatox: preemptively corrected myself ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jeje yes
<ralsina> mmcc: using expand_user ensures we get the right type anyway
<mmcc> which is just os.path.expanduser(b'~') on darwin
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, it forces bytes :-)
<mmcc> sounds good
<mmcc> so if I want to write a test that I did that right, what's the forward-compatible way to do it? testing against str isn't it, right?
<ralsina> you could compare to type(b'')
<mmcc> type(should_be_bytes) == type(b'is bytes')?
<mmcc> ah there we go
<ralsina> yes
<mmcc> ok, just updated set-default-folders, should be ready to go
<ralsina> mmcc: looking...
<ralsina> mmcc: +1
<ralsina> mmcc: also, ok on remote-folders-fix
<dobey> should i build pyflakes packages with my patch?
<dobey> how would we use that on win/osx?
<mmcc> ralsina: great! now here's the fix for u1trial not working right on windows -- thanks to you for your tip on the delightfully tacky mr.scripty : https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/calling-mr-scripty/+merge/130182
<mmcc> dobey: thinking
<mmcc> dobey: can you build it as an egg? we can specify a URL to a custom egg in the buildout
<dobey> that's probably a possibility. is that how we're grabbing it now?
<mmcc> yeah we just tell buildout 'get the egg called pyflakes, version 0.5.0' - I guess it finds it on pypi or whatever
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i guess it just grabs the tarball from there
<ralsina> dobey: if you can provide a URL with the tarball it can just build it from scratch
<ralsina> mmcc: looking for mr scripty now then
<mmcc> ralsina: looking for mr scripty?
<mmcc> if you see mr goodbar, keep looking
<ralsina> mmcc: omfg you were not even born when that movie came out :-)
<mmcc> Is that true?
<mmcc> oh yeah it is
<ralsina> I am guesstimating
<mmcc> very close. anyway I'm old enough to use it for a bad joke :)
<dobey> hahahah
<gatox> ohhhhh alecu is not here..... i had good news for himm
<gatox> which movie are you talking about?
<dobey> looking for mr goodbar
<gatox> ah....... never hear of it
<briancurtin> anyone know why, on vista/7, authentication fails on installation when using existing creds? gets SSL handshake error in sso-client log
<dobey> briancurtin: cert fail?
<nessita> briancurtin: httplib version too new?
<briancurtin> it works on XP and 8
<briancurtin> i'll check httplib version but it should be fine since we locked the versions down in buildout
<dobey> briancurtin: vista/7 have the weird "request a CA cert" API thing don't they? if XP just has the certs installed already, and 8 went back to doing that, they might work fine while it fails on vista/7 (just guessing though)
<briancurtin> dobey: i dont know much about certs. i see that we have the certs were placed in the usual spot by the installer. i'll poke through the logs...maybe they arent being found or something
<briancurtin> maybe that could be it
<dobey> briancurtin: does it work after logging into the web site in IE?
<briancurtin> i'll check
<briancurtin> dobey: logging into one.ubuntu.com/files made it work. i'm now logged in
<ralsina> briancurtin: then yes, it's the autofetching of certs
<ralsina> that's the single most stupid thing in windows
<ralsina> ok, not really, but it's stupider than average
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there any known solution before i start digging in? i feel like this came up and someone knew how to fix it, but we never got around to implementation
<ralsina> briancurtin: basically, we are bundling the cert, we should just check it manualy
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ping
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yo
<chaselivingston> mmcc: that ticket you just emailed me about, could you reassign it to "Nobody in particular" ?
<briancurtin> ralsina: ok, i'll look into it
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that's changing the "Owner"?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: right, change that drop down and then save changes
<mmcc> chaselivingston: done
<chaselivingston> mmcc: awesome, thanks
<chaselivingston> mmcc: when you have some time, i'd be glad to walk you through some rt basics
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok, thanks. I'll ping you about it sometime. not right now though :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, no problem
<dobey> bugger, there's a problem with PPAs :(
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 on the talented mr. scripty
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks! and oh yeah, another great movie
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> running low on battery, might drop off, brb
<mmcc> ugh, got to run, no plugs here
<mmcc> back in a bit
<alecu> my vps is innaccesible. So is my quassel instance :-(
<gatox> hey alecu ! hi, i just sent you an email
<alecu> gatox: thanks, looking
<alecu> gatox: sounds reasonable to use that dictionary
<gatox> alecu, and we can fix two bugs having this on syncdaemon :D
<alecu> gatox: let's discuss it with facundobatista too, since he may provide some more ideas, and tell us if that dict is the right one to use.
<gatox> alecu, in #ar? or here?
<alecu> gatox: I cannot access #ar currently. Perhaps we can convince facundobatista to join us in mumble?
<gatox> alecu, maybe..... facundobatista ?
<facundobatista> gatox, otp
<facundobatista> gatox, mumble?
<gatox> alecu, mumble?
<gatox> i'm there
<gatox> facundobatista, already there...... waiting for alecu too
<karni> from Android docs on Instrumentation.invokeMenuActionSync: "flag - Additional flags, if any". oh man, why haven't I figured it out myself! This is briliant. Not.
<mmcc> I'm back. I guess that was my lunch
<ralsina> mmcc: well, it depends. Did you eat?
<ralsina> mmcc: you stayed way too late yesterday, so two lunches today are doable.
<mmcc> ralsina: I had a sandwich! :)
<mmcc> ralsina: ack. don't think I need two lunches. but I may not be in tonight.
<mmcc> ralsina: it's just so hard to stop when it's quiet and you're getting stuff done™…
<ralsina> mmcc: I remember when that happened to me :-)
<dobey> intro mails are so difficult
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> maybe we do need a list
<dobey> but ugh; e-mail
<ralsina> dobey: do you prefer a facebook group? Perhaps a g+ circle ;-)
<briancurtin> some day i will actually complete the task of setting up autofolder or whatever that server-side email tool is which filters things for you
<briancurtin> ralsina: we should just mass text message each other
<ralsina> briancurtin: chain-tweet
<dobey> ralsina: drums at stonehenge
<dobey> i guess we could rename the team and set up a list on lp
<gatox> okkk...... eod here!! see you tomorrow people!! enjoy
<mmcc> briancurtin: you should do that now, it makes a world of difference
<mmcc> really right away. it made my inbox usable, and I have happily ignored thousands of LP spams
<briancurtin> what was the script called again? autofolder? something like that
<mmcc> I'll look
<mmcc> https://wiki.canonical.com/KamalMostafa/Autofolder
<karni> That's nice.
<karni> Sometimes I feel bad I use gmail in browser.
<mmcc> I have a question about the music store <-> client sync. I don't think this is internal only… It's working great for me, I bought a free song and now it's on my mac. But it's in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/ -- which won't show up anywhere, and is hard to e.g. add to iTunes or whatever… Is this a mac bug ? I think the other platforms do the same thing, and I'm wondering if there's a plan somewhere to e.g. put a l
<mmcc> to that like we do with shares
<karni> oh wait. gmail actually supports imap!
<ralsina> mmcc: that is linked in ~/Ubuntu One/
<karni> mmcc: you were cut off ".. a plan somewhere to e.g. put a l"
<mmcc> ralsina: I think there's a bug there, then, because it isn't for me
<ralsina> or used to be and isn't anymore, maybe
<mmcc> karni -- put a link to that like we do with shares
<mmcc> like what ralsina said
<karni> ralsina: in any case, it causes problem on Android as well, because MusicScanner does not discover music in hidden folders
<karni> /s/hidden/dot folders
<dobey> ralsina: it is not linked from anywhere
<ralsina> dobey: used to be?
<dobey> ralsina: nope. there used to be a link in ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/ to it
<dobey> never was one under ~/Ubuntu One/ though
<ralsina> dobey: yes, and that is linked to "Shared with me"
<ralsina> dobey: so you could find the music in "~/ubuntu one/shared with me/purchased music"
<dobey> ralsina: no, there used to be a symlink to the purchased music folder also, and it was even translated (which made life even more hell)
<dobey> ralsina: no, shared with me linkes to another directory in ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/
<dobey> shares/ actually
<dobey> the music link was totally separate
<ralsina> a maze of links all alike
<mmcc> also, that path is platform specific. shares in osx are in ~/Library/Application Support/ubuntuone
<dobey> mmcc: yes, it was done in the rhythmbox plug-in also, which is platform specific :)
<mmcc> so what happened to that link, I wonder
<dobey> but i got rid of that symlink adding, because it was a total mess
<dobey> the music one
<dobey> shares should get symlinked correctly on all the platforms
<dobey> well "symlinked"
<ralsina> we could check on sd startup and create it into ~/u1 I guess
<dobey> ick.
<ralsina> but then we would get complains about us creating strange possible malignant symlinks
<ralsina> dobey: only if the purchased music volume is subscribed of course
<karni> Why couldn't we keep it in $HOME ?
<dobey> then there's the whole "we might add actual symlink support in future" issue
<karni> (that is, would it be viable to move it)
<dobey> i think moving it now would be problematic
 * karni nods with sad face
<dobey> also, having ~/Purchased from Ubuntu One/ would be weird
<ralsina> it would be very problematic since we would also have to move it serverside
<ralsina> dobey: symlink support is not happening in the foreseeable future so not a factor. If this is cheap, we can do it, though.
<mmcc> what happens if we put it in ~/Music/Purchasedblahblah/ , since ~/Music is a folder that exists everywhere? If the user makes it a UDF does that mess things up?
<mmcc> (makes ~/Music a UDF when we've put that symlink in there)
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, he won't ever be able to make ~/Music a UDF without a lot of tinkering
<mmcc> :\
<dobey> actually, if it's a symlink, it doesn't matter
<dobey> we don't follow symlinks, so it would just be ignored
<dobey> same as if it's in ~/Ubuntu One/
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that's true
<ralsina> so we could link it there on mac & ubuntu
<ralsina> ok, not on ubuntu because of player issues
<mmcc> I think that'd be best - it makes sense to me to put it in ~/Music
<dobey> yeah, on ubuntu it's a problem
<mmcc> player issues? I'm afraid to ask
<dobey> mmcc: duplicate entries in the player
<karni> dobey: I don't see why having having ~/Purchased from Ubuntu One/ would be problematic.
<ralsina> almost the same thing in windows, also
<mmcc> not that "integrating" with iTunes is something I'm looking forward to (although I think we should do that)
<dobey> karni: don't worry, the community will tell you why, if we were to do it
<karni> dobey: heh ;]
<dobey> karni: but even so, i don't like it either :)
 * karni nods
<dobey> karni: shouldn't you be off having a beer or something by now? :)
 * dobey needs to figure out when to take the rest of his holidays… and soon
<karni> dobey: I rarely have been Wednesday evenings :) Anyhow, I started late today. Like 1 PM.
<dobey> ah
<karni> I need to get things done. Especially that I may have limited time to finish this Android music app soon.
<mmcc> so, what was the problem with having the symlink in ~/U1/Purchased…/ ? does putting it in ~/Music/Purchased… solve that problem? (at least on macs?)
<karni> I think even if we put it there, we could black list it if we ever follow symlinks while syncing.
<ralsina> mmcc: putting it in Music is nicer because it makes it appear in the expected place
<ralsina> mmcc: although the braindeadness of finder dereferencing symlinks makes it ugly anyway :-(
<karni> mmcc: I know this is remotely related, but I keep u1 files (including Ubuntu One as a folder) under ~/u1, and music under ~/u1music (where ~ is an equivalent of large storage on the device)
<ralsina> mmcc: also... is ~/Music localized?
<dobey> putting it under ~/Ubuntu One/ is the best solution i think, if we're going to have one
<karni> dobey++
<mmcc> ralsina: the filesystem is in english. Finder will display ~/Music differently based on the current language but it doesn't change the files names
<ralsina> I am +0 on both locations
<ralsina> and this feels like a cheap improvement
<ralsina> I like those
<mmcc> dobey: why? I still don't understand what made it a pain before…
<dobey> mmcc: what made ~/Music a pain?
<mmcc> dobey: the symlink system that was there before… I thought there used to be a symlink to ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased… under ~/u1 but you removed it - did I misread?
<dobey> mmcc: there was never a symlink to it under ~/u1
<dobey> mmcc: there was a translated symlink to it under $XDG_DATA_HOME. and it was a huge mess of code to even get it created, that made for annoying problems when porting the rhythmbox extension to the new rhythmbox APIs
<dobey> and the banshee extension didn't create that symlink
<mmcc> ah.
<dobey> and we had several issues where duplicate songs would show up for various reasons; some due to the symlink, some due to the way banshee works
<mmcc> so it was never visible in e.g. nautilus?
<dobey> not directly, no
<mmcc> right, you can always get to it via control panel…
<dobey> at least not for people who aren't aquarius, who set his XDG_HOME_FOO variables to be more mac-like
<dobey> well, now you can. you couldn't back then
<mmcc> ok
<dobey> and sticking it under ~/Music/ means we have to special case platforms to avoid some of those issues
<dobey> sticking it under ~/Ubuntu One/ is the simplest/best solution if we're going to have a symlink to it
<mmcc> well maybe I need to rethink this then. the only media player that anyone on a mac cares about is iTunes, and so if we figure out a way to have synced tracks show up in iTunes, no one will ever care if it's not visible in the finder
<mmcc> well, maybe and Spotify. let's see…
<ralsina> mmcc: putting the symlink on ~/Music would do that?
<dobey> i'm not totally against a symlink under ~/Ubuntu One/; but would much prefer the tracks to just show up in the players
<dobey> ralsina: let's not touch ~/Music
<dobey> ralsina: it will mean a mess of special cases in the code
<dobey> which will only exacerbate problems if any happen to occur
<dobey> especially if we end up getting an itunes extension to auto-add things to library or whatever
<ralsina> dobey: I am talking mac here
<mmcc> ralsina: no, iTunes puts its things in a subfolder of ~/Music
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> see you guys tomorrow
<mmcc> bye ralsina
<dobey> ralsina: i am talking code :)
<dobey> anyway, i should get off of here too
<dobey> have a good evening all
<mmcc> hrm. Spotify lets you add a folder as a local source but apparently not automatically
<mmcc> bye dobey
<karni> bye dobey
<karni> bye ralsina o/
<alecu> hey, all, I'm about to EOD. Will probably return later for some pending reviews.
<karni> Laterz alecu o/
<karni> I have a db related but that's tripping up some of my tests. Looking into it currently.
<mmcc> hrm, super easy to copy a synced music track into iTunes, but not so easy to avoid duplicating it (i.e., not sure it's possible)
<mmcc> OK, calling it EOD here, I'm going to try poking at a local DAAP server like forked-daapd as an interesting option to get iTunes to see our music files without copying them, since it's basically impossible to do that via the applescript api.
<mmcc> but that's off-hours stuff for now, I'd say
<karni> take care mmcc !
#ubuntuone 2012-10-18
<karni> Finished a bad ass action bar hack for the 'now playing' item. Something to some folks on stack overflow said "impossible". impossible reads "I'm-possible"
<karni> I think patricia will be happy with this.
<karni> /s/patricia/Patricia
<karni> damn. overheated my laptop with eclipse and yt music in background :/ Not the first time..
<karni> oh well.. I guess I should call it a day.
<karni> Night all!
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<karni> Good morning o/
<gatox> karni, hi!
<karni> hiya gatox o/
<gatox_> back
<gatox> light went off for a second
<ralsina> hello *.*!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<karni> :)
<alecu> ralsina: that sounded sooo DOS.
<alecu> hello all, too!
<karni> For a second, I thought it was a face ^.^`!
<gatox> alecu, hello
<ralsina> alecu, mvo: quick mumble?
<alecu> ralsina: any time
<mvo> ralsina: in 4 minutes? just need to look for my headset and tea
<ralsina> mvo: sure!
<alecu> 4 minutes sounds like the right tea brewing time!
<mandel> he..
<ralsina> alecu: can you hear me?
<mandel> ok, time for my lunch :)
<ralsina> alecu: so that was not very informative, want to cntinue the call? You sounded like you had somethingimportant to say :-)
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> ralsina: pong
<alecu> ralsina: just wanted to discuss deadlines
<alecu> ralsina: shall we mumble again?
<ralsina> alecu: you are invited to the next call
<ralsina> alecu: no, check your calendar, we have a hangout right now :-)
<alecu> ouch
<ralsina> alecu: we can discuss that right after
<joshuahoover> ralsina: are we still doing the usual weekly call at 15:00 utc today or is that changing?
<rye> ralsina: ActivationTimeoutError - i have logs but I don't see syncdaemon erroring out being unable to create socket or something (if it actually does that) - how can I debug this?
<karni> joshuahoover: Client Engineering (old Desktop +) has a call at 3 UTC, yes
<joshuahoover> karni: thanks :)
<karni> :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: that call is still there yes
<ralsina> alecu, mvo: mumble again?
<alecu> ralsina: sure
<mvo> ralsina: sure,
<rye> i guess i see a bug
<dobey> rye: plausible
<rye> so if 53001 port is unavailable for syncdaemon, the latter will not start, not quite the bug I am seeing but it should be noted somewhere
<dobey> 53001?
<alecu> dobey: that's on windows and mac
<dobey> oh is that the ipc port?
<balloons> is anyone about who could help figure out why my plan doesn't see my extra storage beyond the initial 5 gig?
<dobey> balloons: the canonical plan? cancel and resubscribe to the canonical plan, and it should fix it
<balloons> dobey, yes
<balloons> dobey, huzzah
<balloons> lol.. I didn't realize I could manually add it back
<balloons> d'oh.. ty
<dobey> sure :)
<rye> alecu: we don't re-select port if it is taken. Well, haven't seen any cases when this was actually preventing U1 from working though
<mandel> rye, I see that you sent an email asking to foward the apple email to certain people and you did not include my email, is that on purpose?
<chaselivingston> mandel: oops, probably not. i bet ralsina just overlooked your name in the list
<mandel> oh, ok :)
<chaselivingston> rye: can you update that rt?
<rye> chaselivingston: yep
<ralsina> mandel: I was not expecting you to care much about mac dev. this cycle, that's all
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I was just wondering.. but I guess I have dash written all over my forehead then ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: I am getting a branding iron that says dash for the sprint
<mandel> hahaha
<rye> chaselivingston: mandel, done
<chaselivingston> ralsina, mandel: that sounds painful...
<mandel> rye, thx!
<ralsina> chaselivingston: only when you use it!
<briancurtin> ralsina: we can give mandel a new girlfriend: http://www.shoppingwithles.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Mrs-Dash.jpg
<chaselivingston> ralsina: i'm staying away from you at the sprint ;)
<briancurtin> (safe for work, obv)
<dobey> lol
<mandel> lol
<mandel> briancurtin, I expected a NSFW though ..
<mandel> specially when working from home hehe
<rye> ralsina: mandel, have you ever seen a failure for a tcp listening socket to be set up but the connections being blocked?
<mandel> rye, is that on windows or mac?
<gatox> ralsina, do we have the team meating in 15'?
<dobey> gatox: yes
<gatox> dobey, thx
<dobey> mvo: hey, are you going to UDS?
<ralsina> rye: sounds like a firewall issue
<rye> mandel: that's on mac, ralsina/mandel do you want to see the logs? I don't really know where to look further except adding the debug statements
<mvo> dobey: yes
<mandel> rye, please, I might be able to deduce something
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ i guess mvo might need to attend some specific sessions for the team? :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes, we have been talking about the sprint before UDS but we also need to discuss that
<mvo> ok
<dobey> ah
<mandel> mvo, are you in copenhaguen next week then?
<mvo> mandel: yes, for the first days
<mandel> mvo, I'll be there from tuesday to friday, we should meet at some point, I suppose we are attending the same things
<mvo> mandel: sounds great, we overlap tuesday and parts of wednesday :)
<mandel> mvo, awesome! will somehow ping you when I'm there
<mandel> rye, the log for the exceptions are missing, right?
<mandel> rye, the interesting thing is that if you look at the sd logs it does not go further than: 2012-10-11 10:13:28,437 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.OffloadQueue - DEBUG - Using temporary file: 'd:\\temp\\tmpfa0oa2'
<mandel> rye, I wonder if there is an exception wither when starting the ipc or any other part and the event that states that everything is ready is never sent to the state machine
<mandel> rye, then, you or course have time outs when trying to connect from the control panel and sd does nothing
<mmcc> hey folks.
<mmcc> mandel: rye are you guys talking about windows or mac? I can't tell.
<mandel> mmcc, in this case, windows, but I guess is a bug that can happen in mac too
<mmcc> mandel: what is the bug?
<mandel> mmcc, control panel has activation errors due to timeputs
<mandel> sorry, timeouts
<mandel> mmcc, something like the following: SyncDaemonClientConnectionError: ('Could not connect to the syncdaemon ipc.', ActivationTimeoutError())
<mmcc> ok. so syncdaemon isn't starting up or the IPC is blocked, right?
<mmcc> remember that on darwin, we use unix domain sockets for the IPC so we avoid firewall issues. no TCP.
<rye> mandel: i wonder what should be printed next - is this the part where IPC is created?
<mandel> rye, hm.. we can always check with a working sd logs :)
<mandel> rye, mmcc, last time I saw that was an exception in main before the state machine started, the app keep running because the twisted reactor does not end but is doing nothing
<mandel> no ipc, no file monitor watching etc..
<dobey> mumble
<dobey> ralsina: ?
<rye> mandel: after that tunnel process is started - that's for sure, can subprocess.Popen hang?
<ralsina> sorry guys, a bit late, going there now
<mandel> rye, how is popen used, could be that the buffers of stdout and stderr are full and block
<mandel> rye, form the docs: Warning This will deadlock if the child process generates enough output to a stdout or stderr pipe such that it blocks waiting for the OS pipe buffer to accept more data. Use communicate() to avoid that.
<mandel> do I make sense?
<rye> mandel: right, but the tunnel process logs show that it is started and the output is quite small there
<mandel> rye, it is one of the possible cases..
<rye> it still hangs somewhere. If it can't create socket because something is already there it will simply say "Another instance is running"
<mandel> rye, well, the socket is created by sd, so if it was not created you get the time out
<mandel> rye, else
<rye> mandel: but SD will complain
<mandel> rye, in which case?
<rye> mandel: in case socket is already taken
<mandel> rye, yes, if the port is already taken we will change it, right alecu?
<rye> mandel: control panel will try to communicate and get the failure but SD will definitely say
<rye> mandel: nope
<mandel> rye, no really, it will look for a new one and control panel will know the new port
<rye> mandel: nope, will say "Another instance is already running" and quit
<mandel> rye, hm.. well cleary that is not the case atm
<mandel> rye, give me some mins, we are on a meeting
<mmcc> brb, coffee time
<mandel> alecu, dude, when he talks he sounds like a dude!
<alecu> mandel: you should definitely check out that movie.
<alecu> mandel: it will set up the tone for your vacations
<gatox> mandel, don't trust in the movies that alecu watch!
<mandel> alecu, does look very good
<mandel> alecu, this one confused me a lot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_UGl60FHtg&feature=related
<mandel> gatox, we have similar tastes.. although I usually find most of them funny when they are not hehe
<ralsina> mandel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brokedown_Palace
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I have seen that.. is the only thing I'm scared of
<mandel> I will also try to sneak a monkey to europe :)
<ralsina> mandel: you afraid of "meet a captivating Australian man, who calls himself Nick Parks (Daniel Lapaine). He befriends the girls and uses romantic charm to gain their trust. He claims he works for a software company.."
<mandel> ralsina, I always fall for captivating australian software eng ;)
<mandel> ralsina, new line for the employee manual -> Will manuel find it funny? If yes, don't say it
<mandel> hehehe
<ralsina> mandel: I'll tell james ;-)
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<JoseExposito> urbanape, do you know if this is a U1 patch? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-ios-client-team/ubuntuone-ios-files/trunk/view/head:/Dependencies/oauthconsumer/Categories/NSMutableURLRequest%2BParameters.m#L40
<karni> I'm going to get lunch as well.
<mmcc> hey briancurtin , running from source on windows I get a ton of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287180/ does that look familiar?
<mmcc> I was testing the systray sync menu on windows, since it'll probably still use the qt implementation and we should make sure it works before your impending release (And I have code to fix it)
<briancurtin> mmcc: some other u1 processes are probably still running. shutting down u1cp after its tarted everything up doesnt cleanly shut everything else down
<mandel> ok, I need to go to the airport, catch you all tom!
<briancurtin> mmcc: i tend to use ProcExp from sysinternals to show process trees of what is running, which is especially helpful in this case where a python script is running that was started by python-script.py which was started by python.exe which was started inside cmd.exe
 * mmcc googles procexp
<briancurtin> process explorer is the full name, but i believe its procexp.exe
<briancurtin> mmcc: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653 is where to find it
<urbanape> JoseExposito: how do you mean?
<urbanape> It was not written by the U1 folks, no
<mmcc> briancurtin: thanks!
<JoseExposito> urbanape, I ask about the TODO
<JoseExposito> with the new OAuthConsumer the PUT queries fails
<JoseExposito> and it looks like this patch solve the problem
<JoseExposito> but I think that fails with ShareKit (I'm trying to add share in Facebook, Twitter... features)
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> brb, baby watch for a few minutes
<ralsina> lunch break for me
<briancurtin> lunch as well
 * karni is back
<mmcc> do we have a client-eng mailing list yet?
<mmcc> I have an email about music client integration that maybe doesn't have to go to everyone in ubunet
<dobey> we don't
<dobey> ralsina: should we set one up?
<dobey> ugh, flights suck.
<mmcc> dobey: suck how? you have to do a multi-hop from a small airport or something?
<dobey> the return flight options are all awful.
<dobey> to leave in the afternoon, i'd have to get a 13+ hour layover in atlanta
<dobey> for reasonable layover, have to leave early :-/
<chaselivingston> dobey: ouch. i'm flying through atlanta, but i don't think my layover is that bad
<dobey> chaselivingston: heh, we'll it's just the return flight that's horrible. flying to lhr is fine; leave at like 4:30, spend a couple hours in atl, and get to london at noon on sunday
<mmcc> 13 hours in Atlanta, just enough time to go to the Coke museum!
<dobey> but the returns are awful
<chaselivingston> mmcc: you've got a point!
<dobey> mmcc: i don't think it's open at midnight
<dobey> the 13 hour layover is overnight
<chaselivingston> dobey: ooohhh....
<mmcc> dobey: ouch. that *is* bad. besides, the coke museum was mostly a joke. Interesting but IIRC underwhelming
<dobey> so instead, will have to get up insanely early, and hopefully can get there on public transit, rather than a $200 taxi ride
<mmcc> OK so I'm just going to send this to ubunet-discuss and people who don't care about macs or client stuff can just ignore
<dobey> hmm
<chaselivingston> mmcc: great thoughts, would love to chat with you more about this when you begin working on it
<mmcc> chaselivingston: OK, but note that aside from adding a symlink to ~/U1/ to ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased… , you may have just seen all of me working on it
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha, gotcha. didn't know if you were still pondering other ideas or not
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I am pondering, but probably not during work hours. I kind of like the local DAAP server idea for getting iTunes to work, but i'm not going to spend any time on it until they release the next iTunes, because it might be a total waste
<chaselivingston> mmcc: gotcha. that's supposed to be coming this month, no?
<mmcc> soon, yeah. not sure exactly
<chaselivingston> mmcc: are you suggesting we add some of that info from that wiki page to our faq's?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: That can be up to you. It might be useful but you don't want 500 FAQ answers to things people aren't actually asking…
<mmcc> chaselivingston: use that info however you want
<chaselivingston> mmcc: sure, makes sense. thanks
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> so the itunes problem explains why banshee was so problematic
<dobey> meh, how to get rid of warnings about WindowsError being undefined on !win32
<dobey> brb, gotta run for a few
<mmcc> hmm, syncdaemon doesn't seem to be handling changes in the purchased music folder too well.
<mmcc> if you drag something from ~/U1/ to ~/.ubuntuone/ , things go wrong. does this look familiar to anyone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287456/
<karni> mmcc: Is it even writable by default? I see 755 here, but I have probably changed it before.
<karni> mmcc: ~/.ubuntuone/ isn't synced by default. I assume this operation would simply remove those files from U1. I see it failed to delete it, though.
<mmcc> karni: interesting, let me look. it's 755 for me
<karni> Aha, so same.
<mmcc> karni: I'm testing with a synced ~/.ubuntuone -- I have two purchased songs in there
<karni> mmcc: Maybe verterok can have something to say about that tritcask problem.
<karni> mmcc: You have them in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased.. or ~/.ubuntuone/ directly?
<karni> mmcc: U1 doesn't support nested UDFs, and ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One is by default a UDF.
<mmcc> karni: in ~/ubuntuone/Purchased…, where they were put by the system. I was messing around with adding other files in there too
<karni> Right.
<karni> FWIW, it _should_ handle that no problem. It is, in the end, a regular UDF.
<karni> mmcc: How did you get those red underlines in your paste?
<karni> I like that.
<mmcc> karni: set the type to 'python traceback'
<mmcc> those red boxes are it saying  it doesn't know how to parse that as a traceback
<karni> mmcc: aha :)
<mmcc> man, we've got some grep-hostile code… in one file, it's 'ignored_paths', in the other the same list is 'ignore_paths'
<karni> mmcc: I've read (part of) a book called "Clean code". It's never too late to fix those type of problems. Same goes to renaming variables/fields/methods to something more meaningfull than it is now. :)
<karni> It encourages me to do some refactorings that others may find (somewhat?) useless, while I'm confident the code reads much, much better.
<mmcc> karni: good point - definitely something to consider. there is definitely a scale from 'fine -> bitch about it on irc -> actually spend time on a branch to improve it'.
<karni> mmcc: totally agreed
<karni> mmcc: Hopefully I'll be hands on it soon myself as well :)
<mmcc> karni: hands on what?
<karni> mmcc: or not. I meant desktop client code. and I recalled our "re-focus"
<mmcc> karni: oh yeah. look in the mirror for that "DASH" that ralsina just shaved in all our eyebrows
<karni> mmcc: heh :) yeah
<karni> mmcc: Nicely done with the wiki/ideas regarding purchased UDF problems.
<mmcc> karni: thx, sadly no great answers
<verterok> mmcc, karni: which tritcask problem?
<karni> 20:38 < mmcc> if you drag something from ~/U1/ to ~/.ubuntuone/ , things go wrong. does this look familiar to anyone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287456/
<karni> verterok: ↑
 * verterok looks
<verterok> karni: thx
<karni> I'm not saying it is tritcask, I just thought your expertise in the field may help :)
<karni> Because I saw tritcask at the end of traceback.
<verterok> karni: yes, indeed looks weird
<verterok> karni, mmcc: might be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1064486
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064486 in Ubuntu One Client "EOFError in tritcask _deserialize - .hint and .data disagree on key availability" [High,Confirmed]
<verterok> mmcc: isn't the same exact error, but it's the same code path
<mmcc> verterok: interesting. looking
<verterok> mmcc: I have it in my todo queue, sadly wasn't able to work on that yet :(
<mmcc> verterok: bummer. I'm looking at the dump_metadata output now
<verterok> mmcc: you get the same error in a consistent way?
<mmcc> verterok: let me try again, I'll see
<verterok> mmcc: if you do, could try deleting the .hint files
<mmcc> verterok: no, not reproducible. now it handles the delete correctly. I also noticed that I was dragging to ~/.ubuntuone/ not ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased…, so delete is the right action...
<alecu> hey all, ralsina just twitted that his irc is down while he manages to fix a dependency issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287551/
<gatox> hey everyone..... ralsina says that he is not being able to join because.... some link.. that i can't paste.... because i can't open twitter in this machine neither
<gatox> everyone is having an awesome connectin in argentina
<gatox> jejeej
<dobey> heh
<dobey> alecu: wtf; quassel seems to have had a linking problem when it was built
<verterok> mmcc: ok, still a weird error
<verterok> mmcc: FWIW, move between UDF is actually a delete + create
<mmcc> verterok: right, but ~/.ubuntuone isn't a UDF, the subdir is…
<verterok> yes
<verterok> it will just delete the file
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> so anyone have any ideas how to avoid pyflakes complaining about things like WindowsError being undefined on linux?
<briancurtin> dobey: ugh, WindowsError. i would hope there is some disable/enable label for it?
<dobey> briancurtin: pyflakes doesn't have enable/disable comments support
<briancurtin> ah yeah that's lint
<dobey> and yeah, there are lots of ugly disable/enable comments for pylint already :-/
<dobey> well i can define WindowsError as a class on !win
<mmcc> ugh, can't reproduce either of the weird syncdaemon errors I saw today. what a waste of time
<mmcc> here's the other one, us interpreting a move to trash as a create in trash (which isn't a UDF): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287634/
<dobey> just was hoping to find some way to avoid defining a class
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> briancurtin: is WindowsError still a thing in py3 even?
<briancurtin> dobey: it will be a thing for a long time due to backwards compat, but PEP 3151 removed the need to actually use it
<briancurtin> so yeah it's still there in 3
<dobey> briancurtin: i guess it's still necessary to use it in py 2 though?
<briancurtin> dobey: yep, the exception reorganizing was only applied in 3.3
<dobey> bother :-/
<gatox> ok people..... eod here! see you tomorrow!
<dobey> grrr
<dobey> maybe i could make a pyflakes patch to ignore undefined warnings in platform-specific code
<rockstar> dobey, the normal way I did that was just put a single line with the undefined token name, and then a comment like # Shut up, pyflakes
<dobey> rockstar: i think you're referring to the "redefinition of unused" warning when doing try/except imports?
<rockstar> No, the undefined token. So if there's an implicit token somewhere, you just put a single line with that token in it.  We did it all the time in Launchpad.
<dobey> that works for something that's defined but not used, but i don't think it works for undefined things; you'd need to actually define the thing
<dobey> and i'm actually trying to avoid doing that, since i'd rather have pyflakes do the right thing :)
<mmcc> hey, I still need a 2nd review for this https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/find-logging-conf/+merge/130036 - briancurtin it is probably an easy one for you since we talked about it already
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'll look
<mmcc> thx
<karni> I'll look as well! :)
<karni> My day.
<mmcc> karni: if you want to, sure - but it already has one review from earlier
<mmcc> and it's a pretty simple branch
 * karni nods
 * karni learns!
<mmcc> or, you could review that and briancurtin could review this one from last month, that caused so much pain: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/remote-folders-fix/+merge/126037
<karni> mmcc: do you test stuff in a vm?
<briancurtin> find-logging-conf looks alright, and yeah i need to look at remote-folders-fix
<mmcc> karni: yes, for windows and linux. I use a macbook running osx as my main system and keep VMs for the others
<karni> mmcc: specific ubuntu version? 12.04 LTS?
<briancurtin> karni: i use windows and test any windows stuff straight on the machine, but do any ubuntu stuff in a quantal vm
<mmcc> karni: I am using 12.04, yes, but mainly because that was the latest when I set things up. other people have many versions laying around
<karni> Thanks guys
<mmcc> karni: also, don't forget to set up shared folders (that's what virtualbox calls it anyway) so you don't have to use BZR to move things between host & vm, which is such a pain
<karni> mmcc: yup, good point
<karni> mmcc: could you tell me a bit more about +    config_logs = os.path.join(os.path.dirname(__file__), os.path.pardir,
<karni> 44	+                               os.path.pardir, 'data', CONFIG_LOGS)
<karni> mmcc: notably, why is os.path.pardir twice in there
<dobey> well, i guess i'll do the simple/ugly hack fix for now
<mmcc> karni: sure. the path we want is <project root>/data/logging.config, and the file we're in (aka __file__) is <project root>/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/config.py, so we use dirname to get "<project root>/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/" then add "../../data/logging.conf" to get what we want
<briancurtin> karni: os.path.pardir == ".."
<karni> briancurtin: right, Google that. wanted to make sure I'm not missing anything :) thanks!
<karni> mmcc: Thank you :)
<karni> briancurtin: /s/Google/Googled ;)
<mmcc> karni: you bet
<karni> mmcc: Nicely done. I haven't run that yet, but it's a confident +1. Would you like me to run the test suite this time as well? (I know I should, I'm just heads down hacking)
<briancurtin> i just ran it and can confirm it works here
<karni> briancurtin: snaptastic, thank you!
<briancurtin> np
<mmcc> yeah I think we're good :) I ran it here on mac & win.
<briancurtin> karni: one thing our team does (not sure if all do) is if you're the second approver on an issue, set the status up at the top to approved. i just did it so nothing more to do. it just saves time of having mmcc have to go back and remember to do it
<karni> briancurtin: aha, I'll remember that! We used to do it on our own when we thought a satisfactory review count was performed.
<karni> Noted :)
<karni> Do you guys usually request at least two reviewers?
<karni> I think whoever will review my next branch will hate me for its size :|
<briancurtin> unless it's really trivial we do two. if it's something with one or two lines then it's fine to just do one
 * karni nods
<mmcc> karni: yeah, two is the custom. and a while back we all promised to keep branches to < some number of lines (was it 500 or 1000? I forget)
 * karni scratches on the back of his head
<karni> yeah, about that.. ;)
<briancurtin> i had some huge branches for SSO porting and tried to break them up into about 500 lines, so i just had branch1, branch2 (depends on branch1), etc
<karni> Anyways. I'll do my best not to do large branches again.
<briancurtin> karni: keep on doing what you're doing if it works for you
<briancurtin> plus who's to say we're right? we can certainly take parts of all of the teams being merged here
<karni> Those things you guys said, they are sound. I like it.
<karni> Although I can imagine it's sometimes hard to limit branch size.
<mmcc> yeah, those diff-size guidelines were definitely python-centric too… "keep them small" for some reasonable value of small, is the goal to shoot for, that's all
<karni> Cearly Java is way more verbose than python, but reviewing 1k+ is a pain, I know.
<karni> Not to mention more..
<dobey> it's very hard to limit branch size when you change an SVG for example :)
<dobey> but hey, here is some awesome: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/run-with-flakes/+merge/130432
<karni> Interesting commit message for good start. /me reads
<dobey> it's the beginning of the end of pylint
<karni> dobey: I know what it stands for, have never used it though ;)
<karni> oh, pyflakes will replace pylint, cool
<dobey> yes, we agreed a few weeks ago that we need to move off pylint, and just move everything to pyflakes
<dobey> for the clients anyway
<dobey> probably should help the server guys do the same soon enough
<karni> dobey: could you tell me a bit more about this line: USE_PYFLAKES="1" $PYTHON bin/u1lint
<karni> Looks like a constant as well as invocation of bin/u1lint
<karni> Sorry you have to hold my hand.
<dobey> karni: defines environment variable to tell u1lint to run pyflakes instead of pylint
<dobey> it's a shell script, not java :)
<mmcc> yes karni, prepare for a delightful mess of technologies to learn - two versions of python, shell scripts, buildout config files (maybe you get to avoid that)… maybe makefiles even!
 * karni likes shell scripts
<karni> mmcc: I'm eager to learn :)
<briancurtin> mmcc: it looks like there is one more tiny merge conflict, like 26 of your diff on remote-folders-fix. locally i just removed the connect_file_sync line so there's "ui.switcher..." followed by "is_processing"
<mmcc> briancurtin: really? huh. looking…
<briancurtin> mmcc: i feel like *i* should fix that after causing this to continue on so long...but i wouldnt know how to navigate lp/bzr to contribute to a personal branch (if thats even possible?)
<mmcc> briancurtin: the conflict doesn't show up in the mp. should it?
<karni> dobey: assert(app) simply checks app is != None, yeah?
<dobey> karni: yeah, and keeps pyflakes from reporting app as being unused
<briancurtin> nah it shows up when i branch u1cp trunk then merge your branch on top. doing that shows what tarmac is going to do (at least in a roundabout way)
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, let's see here…
<mmcc> I thought I did that when I fixed the conflict with roberto's branch
<dobey> mmcc: just merge trunk into your branch, fix conflicts, and push back to lp
<mmcc> dobey: yeah, that's what I did. and I didn't think trunk had changed in this part since…
<karni> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks karni
<karni> np
<mmcc> huh, yep there it is
<dobey> ugh; storm moving in apparently. wondering why it was so dark already :(
<mmcc> oh mandel's branch fixing the account info and double-overlay thing added this conflict
<mmcc> well, I fixed the conflict and pushed it. I can confirm that the remote folders page works, but I still see two loading overlays
<mmcc> I don't think my conflict resolution change should've affected that though
<mmcc> :(
<mmcc> brb
<dobey> well, time to roll. later all
<karni> laterz dobey
<mmcc> man karni, you sure do keep the hacker's schedule…
<briancurtin> mmcc: autofolder = amazing
<briancurtin> also remote-folders tests passed, running IRL now
<mmcc> briancurtin: I know, right? huuuuge improvement
<briancurtin> it took a while to kick in and i was about to just say ah well it doesnt work, i'll just stick to deleting every email...then suddenly i got the notifications and it was on
<briancurtin> love it
<karni> mmcc: :)
<karni> You guys use Thunderbird?
<karni> Or pine :D?
<karni> (kidding, although I have nothing against using pine)
<karni> I use GMail, but I never checked if/how well it handles imap.
<karni> Player finally looks like player. Working on surfacing play queue.
<briancurtin> karni: i use thunderbird
<karni> aha
<briancurtin> how are you using gmail? as an imap client that pulls canonical email into your personal one?
<briancurtin> or does the canonical google apps setup now support gmail?
<karni> briancurtin: I have a 'work gmail account' where I pull canonical mail via pop3, yes. Separate from my personal gmail.
<briancurtin> ah, i kind of like that
<karni> briancurtin: It's a pain if you want to privately use google docs and open docs links from work mail, though. However, if you don't use docs privately much, you can sign in first to your canonical docs account, and that solves the problem.
<karni> briancurtin: I have two pinned tabs (plus some more) which hold my mkarnicki@ and michal.karnicki@, the latter pulling canonical mail
<mmcc> that sounds insane :)
<karni> Thanks to being able to sign in to more than one account in GMail.
<mmcc> I use Apple's mail.app, but it's not great…
<karni> mmcc: :)
<mmcc> anyway, I have to run… be back for a bit later.
<karni> mmcc: Later man o/
<karni> oh look, there's the play queue :)
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'll have to save investigation for tomorrow, but the remote-folders-fix doesn't work on windows :/ tests pass, but IRL it just hangs getting information at the "Syncing the cloud to your computer" page
<briancurtin> i'm out of here. see you tomorrow karni and mmcc (and anyone else who's hiding)
<karni> Good night, briancurtin !
<karni> Adding song playing indicator in the play queue.
<karni> Hooking up prev/next/queue play logic.
<karni> And no, I don't know why I'm talking to myself :D
#ubuntuone 2012-10-19
<karni> Got lots done. Now I should get some sleep.
<karni> Night all!
<mandel> good morning from london!
<czajkowski> mandel: aloha!
<mandel> czajkowski, hello!
<mandel> czajkowski, hey, will you be in copenhaguen next week?
<czajkowski> mandel: you there for the day ?
<czajkowski> mandel: nope not next week, just the UDS part
<mandel> czajkowski, all the weekend :)
<mandel> czajkowski, oh, just opposite to me
<mandel> czajkowski, I cant make it to uds because I had a tip booked for my holidays
<czajkowski> mandel: awww :(
<mandel> czajkowski, well, it was left to the very end...
<JamesTait> Happy Day-after-release Day, everyone! :-D
<mandel> czajkowski, meh, sorry compiz just crashed..
<czajkowski> mandel: no worries :)
<czajkowski> file a bug :p
<mandel> czajkowski, is more due to working with unity un-stable
<czajkowski> mandel: you're on 13.04 already :o
<mandel> czajkowski, even more scary, unity trunk!
 * mandel reboots due to updates..
<mandel> running the unity staging ppa is a bad idea..
<mandel> meh, had to re-install the entire thing
<mandel> karni, ping
<karni> mandel: pong, hi
<gatox> good morning!
<karni> Morning!
<karni> Hi gatox
<gatox> karni, hi o/
<mandel> karni, gatox, can you pm you u1 email to me
<mandel> to send you a share with books
<mandel> mvo, I already added you, not all the books are there yet... is uploading slowly
<karni> Sure
<gatox> mandel, awesome, thx!
<karni> :)
<mandel> karni, gatox, mvo, their is a fair amount of garbage there.. I need to make a list of must read/ignore
<gatox> mandel, yep..... i'm not sure i'm going to be able to read all of that before the sprint jeje
<mandel> gatox, well, the qt ones I'm sure you don't need, there is a c++11 one which is really good to read
<gatox> mandel, i'll start with that one
<mandel> and there beginners one, with those two people should be fine
<gatox> :D
<mandel> gatox, is not yet uploaded, or so I think
<gatox> mandel, ah ok..... yes, the qt ones i already read them
<mandel> gatox, exactly, is just the entire collection I had
<mandel> gatox, karni I do recommend to read the Bjarne_Stroustrup one just because of him :P
<gatox> mandel, yep..... i read that when i enter my other job :P
<mandel> gatox, karni, then go for cpp11Notes2012-01-06 which explains the diffs in the new C++11 iso
<gatox> mandel, will do
<karni> mandel: Sounds good, thank you :)
<gatox> mandel, do you know how to learn c++ in 21 days? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_va-p5aIxayA/S5VN50k8fOI/AAAAAAAADOg/dKaw4NSvLXs/s1600-h/aprender-programar-21-dias.png
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<dobey> holas
<ralsina> hi dobey! Figured out the linking issue :-)
<ralsina> dobey: failed partial update to quantal, and the binary linked two libs, one that linked to each version of libpulseaudio
<dobey> how would a failed partial update cause that? do qt apps all do a weird relink on install in the packages thing?
<rye> mandel: have you found anything weird in the logs I gave yesterday?
<karni> morning ralsina o/ hi dobey
<ralsina> dobey: apparently not *all* qt apps, but some
<ralsina> hi karni!
<karni> \o
<ralsina> dobey: I had never seen ldd report linking to two sonames of a lib before
<dobey> ralsina: that is, to say the least, quite insane.
<ralsina> dobey: it's a first for me too
<dobey> ralsina: i have, but only when gcc actually linked both at compile time
<ralsina> dobey: but I fixed it and the binary is still the same
<dobey> ralsina: had seen it a lot in the past for some apps when for example gtk+ or some gnome libraries broke ABI and the soname changed, and some deps were linked to the other version than the app itself used.
<ralsina> in any case, this Q update is annoying me brutally
<dobey> lol
<dobey> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~kovar/hall.html
<karni> dobey: hahahah
<karni> dobey: anyways, how did you find that? reddit/digg?
<karni> I doubt you were googling germanium :)
<karni> I'd like to see more of such pages ;D
<dobey> karni: mentalguy rt'd it on twitter
<karni> dobey: Ah, kewl :)
<dobey> https://twitter.com/hirodusk/status/259081565584359425
<ralsina> dobey: that undergrad needs to be introduced to sticky tape.
<ralsina> because yes, welding cables to arbitrary things usually doesn't work
<karni> I'll pick up my flat mate with his lcd screen from the city center, and might grab lunch on the way. Back in a while!
<ralsina> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 307 not upgraded. 1165 not fully installed or removed.
<ralsina> sigh
<dobey> i did have an idea for pyflakes earlier today though; will need a little help from someone with a mac and win buildout set up
<ralsina> dobey: you can do a linux buildout too :)
<dobey> ralsina: i need platform-specific data though :)
<dobey> i can just run python in linux to get what i need there :)
<dobey> i need the result of this:
<dobey>  python -c "print('\n'.join(dir(__builtins__)))" > builtins.txt
<ralsina> dobey: I am not @home today, so no mac, and quantal exploded vbox
<ralsina> gatox can help!
<dobey> yeah i can wait for someone else to help :)
<ralsina> or mandel
<ralsina> and they are supposed to be here :)
<gatox> i'm here
<ralsina> cool, gatox dobey wants that: ^
<dobey> gatox: ^^ can you send me the builtins.txt file from running that command on mac?
<gatox> dobey, yep..... let me turn on the mac
<gatox_mac> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289190/
<dobey> thanks gatox
<rye> gatox: oh, maybe you know that - what's the revision win32 version of 3.0.2b was created from?
<gatox> rye, no idea...... brian probably know that
<dobey> rye: i think it's the release-3_0_2 tag, plus a few patches
<dobey> rye: aren't the revnos in revnos.txt or whatever it is?
<rye> dobey: oh
<rye> dobey: you are right, wow!
<dobey> yay, linux and mac builtins are the same at least
<dobey> no weird DarwinError or anything
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<dobey> hola alecu
<dobey> gatox: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/run-with-flakes/+merge/130432 please?
<gatox> dobey, yes, on it!
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> gatox: maybe you can help here http://askubuntu.com/questions/202788/how-can-i-enable-ubuntu-one-indicator-in-12-10
<gatox> ralsina, will do..... i already write a document about that jeje
<ralsina> gatox: the strange thing is, on OMG they mentioned it as one of the 10 new features, and it wrked for them ;-)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i just answered :)
<gatox> dobey, ok..... less work for me
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> dobey, the branch looks good, and the tests pass....... but there are some lint issues..... should i ignore them? i ask because maybe this is already in trunk or something
<dobey> gatox: oh? what lint issues?
<gatox> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289256/
<dobey> gatox: oh, you don't have the patched pyflakes, as noted in the description of the merge :)
<gatox> dobey, ahhhh sorry about that
<ralsina> dobey: so we are moving frm a patched pylint to a patched pyflakes?
<dobey> ralsina: sort of; i patched pyflakes so we could get a move on. i'm also working on pushing the changes upstream
<ralsina> dobey: ok, at least there is hope of getting it merged :-)
<gatox> dobey, +1 (upgrading)
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, though upstream seems to be somewhat inactive (though it is the twisted guys).
<mandel> ralsina, where should I place the documentation about nux etc..
<mandel> ralsina, or better say, unity intro for u1 developers :)
<ralsina> mandel: canonical wiki, wherever you feel like
<dobey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202992/why-do-i-get-a-cross-domain-policy-restriction-error-when-trying-to-stream-to-my
<dobey> rye: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202641/ubuntu-one-error-message-stale-broker <- do you know about this?
<dobey> hrmm, i really need to find some time to install my new hdd, and quantal, on my workstation
<gatox> dobey, the weekend is coming :P
<dobey> gatox: in which i would generally prefer to do other things. plus i theoretically have some prior engagements anyway :)
 * karni back!
<dobey> also i really don't like pulling my workstation out of the rack :)
<mandel> ralsina, sorry, I just read the backlog.. stupid mac.. if you need any reviews let me know, I'm just writing nux examples :)
<mandel> rye, I did not see anything weird, it just looks like the sd is no sending the start event to the state machine
<ralsina> dobey: also to be considered, you have a rack for your workstation.
<mandel> rye, do you have the exception logs?
<dobey> ralsina: well, it's mounted in the rack that's in my desk. yes :)
<rye> mandel: nope, there are no exception logs. I will now insert a lot of logger statements to track every call after the OffloadQueue and if something comes up then I will start poking
<rye> mandel: have fun with nux :)
<dobey> ralsina: server/switch/patch/server raid  are mounted in the rack on the other side of my desk :)
 * dobey needs to clean his desk up a bit more and take a picture or two
<mandel> rye, he, thx ;)
<mandel> dobey, do leave the toilet paper on the table hehehehe
<mandel> :P
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> alecu, do you have a minute to discuss something?
<alecu> gatox: for you? always!
<gatox> alecu, jeje thx....... the thing is:
 * alecu closes the computer and runs to package the remaining bags... byebye!
<alecu> gatox: no, no, just kidding :-)
<gatox> jejjee
<gatox> alecu, i've been playing with what we talk the other day..... i have the proper classes creating interacting with filesystem manager and doing the search using the regular expression you mention
<gatox> buttttttt
<alecu> orsom
<gatox> and in the proper folders........ but....... first: it can match things that are not just in the basename....... and the other problem i have....... is that if we are going to use regular expression..... we should escape all the special characters that the thing to search could have..... for example: (, \, ?, etccccc
<gatox> so the thing is..... i can create a function that escape all the special characters in a regular expressoin..... but just wanted to check with you if you still think this is the proper way.... or should go back to use basename
<alecu> gatox: you are right about the escaping, yes.
<rye> briancurtin: hi, how do i re-create the tree for 3.0.2b - i want to alter library.zip so that it was built from the same 3.0.2 sources
<gatox> alecu, so.... what do you think is best? do a replace for each character in the string and escape all the special characters.... or use basename instead to avoid those string operations?
<briancurtin> rye: i'll type up some directions, should have them in a few minutes
<alecu> gatox: I would totally advice *against* doing a hand coded function to escape chars in a regex
<gatox> mmh
<alecu> gatox: so, let's check first if there's something already done
<gatox> alecu, ok
<gatox> alecu, i'll look for something for it
<alecu> gatox: http://docs.python.org/library/re.html#re.escape
<gatox> cuack
<gatox> alecu, yep.... i found that in stackoverflow too
<gatox> alecu, yep.... that works just fine..... just test it
<alecu> gatox: awesome. This clears half of the path
<alecu> gatox: the other bit you mentioned is "it can match things that are not just in the basename"
<gatox> yes..... for example:
<alecu> gatox: I know there's some way to do it, using the greedy / non greedy stuff. Let me think it through
<gatox> i can look for "ubuntu"..... and it will match: "/home/U1/ubuntu/myfile" and "/home/u1/folder/ubuntu.txt"
<alecu> gatox: right, and we would only be interested in the latter, right?
<gatox> alecu, right......... if we choose that....... maybe we can leave it this way..... and accept searchs like /folder/file
 * gatox checks....
<alecu> gatox: while we are at it, make sure to re.compile your expression, and then use that object to do the match
<gatox> alecu, yes..... that's what i'm doing
<alecu> gatox: I like being able to search by including bits of the folder name
<gatox> alecu, like a fuzzy search
<gatox> alecu, yes..... it works awesome....... for example i have:
<gatox> '/home/gatox/Ubuntu One/u1/fslogger.c'
<gatox> and i search for: u1/fs
<gatox> and i found that
 * gatox like it
<gatox> likes
<alecu> gatox: or "u1 fs" should match it too
<gatox> alecu, no
<gatox> unless we split the search in spaces..... and join them with .* in the middle
<alecu> gatox: I was thinking of that all the time! :-)
<ralsina> gatox: that's bad, no, please
<alecu> ralsina: why?
<ralsina> Ubuntu One ?
<ralsina> We want to search for Ubuntu.*One? :-)
<gatox> ralsina, what?? using  the folders too.... or the splitting part?
<ralsina> splitting and joining with .*
<gatox> ahhhh
<alecu> ralsina: I think we do want to split, yes
<gatox> yes..... i'm not in favor of that neither..... because the name of the files can actually contain  spaces
<ralsina> try not to be too clever :-)
<alecu> ralsina: if you have a folder called "my documents" and a file named "rapunzel.txt" within it, you want to search like "doc rapu"
<alecu> ralsina: you don't want to search like "ments/rapu"
<dobey> rockstar: is https://code.launchpad.net/~rockstar/ubuntuone-ios-music/fix-header-search/+merge/126811 still valid?
<ralsina> alecu: it's un undiscoverable feature that will make it return random things
<ralsina> seemingly random, at least
 * ralsina slaps himself for micromanaging devs and steps back.
<gatox> sooooo..........
<ralsina> oh, we lost one alecu
<briancurtin> rye: i just realized i have it on the wiki: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/Windows/ReleaseChecklist -- however, i don't remember what makes the B part of 3.0.2b...
<gatox> ralsina, you heart alecus feelings jejeje
<ralsina> briancurtin: a proxy fix
<gatox> alecu, is back
<briancurtin> thats about all i remember, but im not sure what the particular branch was since i believe i just took the 3.0.2 setup and applied one change to it
<dobey> morning briancurtin
<alecu> gatox: sorry, I'm having quasselcore troubles, it seems :P
<briancurtin> hey dobey
<gatox> ralsina, alecu so.... we need to decide..... which is going to be the approach for this?
<alecu> gatox: I typed a lot before dropping. what was the last you saw?
<ralsina> alecu: in case you missed it, I slapped myself for micromanaging you, so you and gatox decide :-)
<gatox> alecu, this: <alecu> ralsina: you don't want to search like "ments/rapu"
<alecu> gatox: great.
<dobey> briancurtin: can you run python -c "print('\n'.join(dir(__builtins__)))" > builtins.txt on win32 buildout and sned me (pastebin, email, whatever) the resulting file?
<alecu> and now quassel won't let me see the backlog of the previous quasselcore instance. awesome.
<ralsina> team, here's a hint of the future: https://twitter.com/njpatel/status/259298988971417600
<gatox> alecu, so....... splitting or not splitting..... that is the dilemma
<ralsina> and that's called expectation management
<gatox> ralsina, jjejeje
<briancurtin> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/76938/
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: what if instead of ".*" we used ".+" ?
<ralsina> gatox: for later http://io9.com/5953055/the-sounds-of-cylons-as-sung-by-simon--garfunkel
<ralsina> alecu: .+ is better
<ralsina> alecu: at least doc rapu would not match docrapu
<gatox> yes....... that would be good
<alecu> ralsina: "do crap you". Is that an order?
<gatox> ralsina, jejejej sounds of cylons jejeje
<dobey> briancurtin: thanks
<ralsina> alecu: please no :-)
<ralsina> alecu: I was using your example
<ralsina> anyone has a pending review?
<alecu> ralsina: it seems that the sounds of cylons will be planted in my brain, like a cylon vision, for the foreseable future. It's now on repeat here :-)
<ralsina> and if you don't *WHY*???? ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: it's pure distilled awesome
<ralsina> alecu: besides, half the lyrics are kept from the original, it's creepy
<ralsina> Also, cylon & garfunkel: http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/182l12er7udygjpg/cmt-medium.jpg
<dobey> huzzah. the WindowsError issue is fixed in trunk pyflakes already even
<ralsina> yay
 * dobey throws that patch into nightlies too
 * gatox can't wait to see bsg again....
 * alecu needs to run a small errand. Will probably be back before standup
<mvo> me
<mvo> (is too early!)
<mandel> mvo, one min :)
<dobey> couple minutes, yeah
<karni> me
<mandel> me
<thisfred_> me
<rockstar> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<alecu_> me
<dobey> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> mvo go!
<mvo> DONE: lp:~mvo/update-manager/lp1068389, upload to quantal-proposed, : lp:~mvo/software-center/support-size-from-agent,  lp:~mvo/ubuntu-release-upgrader/warn-on-dropped-fglrx-support/, play around with heapy and discover #1068614, apt: look at #1062503 and provide reproduce way (*urgh*), looking at c++ books with mandel (thanks!)
<mvo>  yesterday as well?
<mvo> or is today enough?
<ralsina> mvo since last standup, but since we had a call yesterday, today is good
<mvo> yesterday: DONE: lp:~mvo/software-center/data-provider-add-ratings, lp:~mvo/software-center/update-sc-cmdline-flexibility, create 5.4 series, merge outstanding branches, prepare 5.4.x and 5.5.0 uploads, work on google doc "DASH app USC consolidation technical notes", travel preparing, meetings(!)
<mvo> next mandel
<mandel> DONE: Wrote nux examples mainly explaining layout, buttons, views etc..
<mandel> TODO: Talk about nux properties. Metion dash code layout and how to add new previews.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<karni> :(
<mandel> karni, please
<karni> ^_^
<karni> yesterday:
<karni> DONE: Added action bar now playing item. Required some hacks, due to particular design requirements. Will discuss that with Patricia.
<karni> http://ubuntuone.com/4rpZfpmuC8BfG22101sRXs (GN portrait)
<karni> http://ubuntuone.com/6W5Os3giSdTJsTVE9rumZl (GN landscape)
<karni> http://ubuntuone.com/1UCSvigQRCkzb5oGrcumbu (G7 portrait)
<karni> Added even more home activity UI tests extercising options menu.
<karni> Build a staging U1M apk for Vincent
<karni> TODO: Continue yesterdays TODO list (wire up the player and music service)
<karni> BLOCKED: No.
<karni> today:
<karni> DONE:
<karni> Reviewed two branches.
<karni> Wired up Now Playing home screen indicator.
<karni> Implemented and hooked up populating play queue.
<karni> Minor styling to player UI.
<karni> TODO:
<karni> Review urbanape's branch.
<karni> Hook up player UI album art, titles, progress (similar to now playing indicator).
<karni> BLOCKED:
<karni> No.
<karni> next: thisfred_
<thisfred_> DONE: cdocs fixes | backend metrics TODO: whatever comes my way BLOCKED: no NEXT: rockstar
<rockstar> DONE: Set up vm and machine for nux work
<rockstar> TODO: Continue on iOS Music app 2.0 integration
<rockstar> BLOCKED: None
<rockstar> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: team call, installer, dusting off C++ books, reviews, testing
<briancurtin> TODO: find a way to add cert checking with the bundled certs rather than relying on system to do it (alecu, any tips?)
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Implements the search that was already in u1-cp for u1 files inside u1-client, faster and with some improves. Started working in the ipc functions to obtain this info from control panel.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the ipc implementation and propose the branch.
<gatox> Refactor u1-cp search functions to use the one in u1-client.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: lots of calls. TODO: new "mgmt rumble" call, reading lots of docs, perhaps reviews? BLOCKED no NEXT: gatox
<gatox> ralsina, no, i'm not next
<karni> :D
<dobey> alecu_: go
<ralsina> so alecu_ then
<alecu_> DONE: many mumbles, wrapping up and preparing for vacations
<alecu_> TODO: two weeks of vacations starting in 4 hours
<alecu_> BLOCKED: no way!
<alecu_> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: team call, bug #1068335 (dev-tools), booked sprint tickets
<dobey> TODO: reviews, finish bug #1068335, bug #711324, upstream pyflakes fixes
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<ralsina> gatox: you were in my timeline ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068335 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "pylint is too complex and causes many problems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068335
<dobey> mmcc: go
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 711324 could not be found
<mmcc> DONE: music, sync menu stuff on mac/win & downloads, futile bug search
<mmcc> TODO: finish up sync menu stuff
<gatox> ralsina, but brian says gatox go :P
<mmcc> BLOK: no
 * ralsina goes find the developer-proding-stick
<ralsina> ok, mmcc was last (we all agree there ;-)
<ralsina> So, comments?
<dobey> stop micromanaging! :)
<karni> Rock on!
<alecu_> briancurtin: "a way to add cert checking with the bundled certs rather than relying on system to do it". Can you tell me a bit more about that?
<ralsina> EOM for standup. Quick if a bit sloppy.
<alecu_> briancurtin: this is not os.system("iexplore https://one.ubuntu.com"), right?
<rye> ralsina: a proxy fix? tell me more - is there a revision i can cherry-pick the change?
<ralsina> alecu_: of course not! We have to use subprocess! ;-)
<ralsina> rye: it's a vague memory for me :-(
<briancurtin> ralsina: would that be acceptable? i was under the impression there was going to need to be something added to WebClient to read from cert files or something like that
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's not acceptable at all
<ralsina> briancurtin: sorry, bad joke there
<briancurtin> i dont know much about certs/ssl, missed the joke. i take it the last part is correct, then?
<mvo> briancurtin: I'm totally off topic and may have no idea what I'm talking about, but I did deal with that cert in webkit/soup - could you give me a code example?
<dobey> mvo: this is more a windows issue
<mvo> or the code that needs the cert file set?
<ralsina> mvo: on windows, the root certs are downloaded on demand
<mvo> dobey: *weeeh* I will probably not of much help then indeed
<karni> alecu_: Before I forget - enjoy your holiday!
<mvo> ralsina: eh, woah
<ralsina> mvo: and we use an impopular one which lots of people never run into before using our code
<alecu_> karni: thanks
<dobey> briancurtin: afaik, having qt use our certs *and* the system ones when needed, is a bit complex, but should be doable
<mvo> thanks ralsina, that gives me some background that I was missing earlier :)
<alecu_> briancurtin: so, after looking at the qt docs, this seems to be what we would need to use: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qsslsocket.html#addCaCertificates
<alecu_> briancurtin: but since we don't use the qsslsocket directly, we should find how to add it to the higher level qt objects used by the webclient and the proxy tunnel
<mvo> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11941630/is-this-the-right-way-to-set-the-ssl-protocol-with-qwebpage <- might be this one
<mvo> i.e. QSslConfiguration::setCaCertificates()
<briancurtin> i think QSslConfiguration setLocalCertificate
<alecu_> briancurtin: are we already bundling that third certificate? I recall u1-storage-protocol used two already
<briancurtin> alecu_: we bundle three - two godaddy and one valicert
<alecu_> briancurtin: great then.
<alecu_> briancurtin: I think you should try running sd and u1cp with an empty certificate database (by passing an empty list to QSslConfiguration::setCaCertificates), and checking that it fails. Then adding the three certificates only, it should work.
<briancurtin> alecu_: and would i be correct in thinking that this goes in WebClient in SSO?
<briancurtin> sorry for extra hand holding...haven't worked with SSL much
<alecu> briancurtin: yes, yes. It goes in webclient in sso
<briancurtin> alecu: thanks, will look into it now
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<alecu> briancurtin: in fact, I think sso should be the only place needing that, since I'm looking at sd and storageprotocol, and it's already being used there.
<alecu> in ubuntuone/storageprotocol/context.py
<briancurtin> yeah i figured it's the lowest level spot to put it
<alecu> briancurtin: and the webclient is sso is what's used by control panel, so yes.
<alecu> ok, lunchtime for me
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> so, a new project for the pyobjc sync menu - anyone have a problem with 'lp:ubuntuone-cocoa-menu' ?
<ralsina> no problem here
<dobey> oh
<dobey> ralsina: btw, should we rename the lp team and set up a mailing list for it?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: could you?
<dobey> ralsina: i think i need to be an admin for the mailing list bits. care to make me one?
<ralsina> dobey: admin of what exactly?
<ralsina> dobey: the team?
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-desktop+
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> dobey: on it
<ralsina> dobey: done. Also add karni mvo and rockstar
<karni> Thanks
<ralsina> that team has been needing maintenance for a while!
<karni> :)
<dobey> yeah, our teams need some cleaning up
<ralsina> dobey: made alecu and mvo admins just in case both of us are away at the same time
<dobey> sure
<dobey> hrmm, not sure how to make the list private
 * dobey pings some ops for that
<dobey> bugger :(
<karni> I think I nailed that painful SQL problem (column mapping) which caused crashes. It seems, however, that test runner isn't ensuring tests are run isolated, because I sometimes get tests that cause the next one to hang, although tearDown() is done properly.
<dobey> noice
<dobey> now i don't need 2 microphones
<mandel> karni, are you using a single instance of sql for each of the tests?
<mandel> karni, maybe creating a new sqlite db in the setup and removing it in the teardown is the way to go
<karni> mandel: No, but these tests don't depend on mock data. I'm actually allowing these tests to run on any populated data (my priavte music in this case). I do, however, extercise the sqlite db in content provider tests, where I have mock data and it behaves just like you described.
<karni> mandel: Looks like it's not cleaning up state (finishing an activity), although I request it do do so. I'm making sure an AsyncTask (with a thread worker) doesn't leak any context, which could prevent from finishing that activity.
<karni> I suspect that could be the case here.
<mandel> karni, what happens if the asyn task never finishes?
<karni> mandel: what the test says is "wait for player launch for 5 seconds. verify if it has launched.". I disabled launching shuffle all songs asynctask alltogether, what I see is the player doesn't shut down even though I have activity.finish() at the end of my test.
<karni> mandel: the async task is a call to a simple blocking method, which is exercised elsewhere in a test, so that should never happen.
<mandel> karni, I would need to look at the code, and I'm not an expert java guy.. I just fear threads a lot :P
<karni> mandel: Thank you :) I'd have to commit that now, and the diff's pretty large, but if I continue to have that problem unresolved, I'll share the branch in here :)
<briancurtin> mandel: not sure if youve seen jenkins in a while but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/1061528 seems to have broken SSO on windows
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1061528 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "Proxy tests fail after Qt update in Q" [Critical,Fix released]
<karni> mandel: This test doesn't seem to correctly finish the launched application. https://pastebin.canonical.com/76962/
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, diff qt version on windows...
<mandel> briancurtin, I'll refrain from using the f word..
<mandel> karni, no idea then...
<karni> mandel: These tests start the tested activity from scratch in setUp and clean them up in tearDown. Check this - the interesting part is each test passes, and they do not base on data nor state. (Simple UI interaction tests)
<karni> So how the f can one test not clean up after itself and block the next one. MEH
 * karni tries adding a Thread.wait in tearDown
<mandel> karni, on twisted we would use a defer to ensure that everything was cleaned up..
<karni> blargh. mandel, adding Thread.sleep(500); at the end of tearDown() so that Android settles down fixed that problem. all tests green.
<mandel> karni, so what you need to do is ensure that there is a way to assert that the async call is done
<karni> mandel: I would normally use mInstrumentation.waitForIdleSync(); but it seems things are happening too fast. It didn't do the job well.
<karni> mandel: Right
<mandel> karni, no idea on how to do that in java :-/
<karni> mandel: Something like waiting for a launched activity to _really_ finish
<karni> mandel: It's been good to exchange thoughts, thanks :)
 * karni may use an instrumentation activity monitor
<mandel> karni, yes, because I suppose that there is no guarantee when the app is going to be finished,  and therefore that is the problem
<mandel> anyways, need too  go
<mandel> karni, no problem :)
<mandel> all, laters!
<karni> byee mandel o/
<briancurtin> mandel: the Qt version is (allegedly) the same, but the PyQt version is 4.9.4 versus Q's 4.9.3
<briancurtin> ah, i'll look into it though, i'm in this area now
<dobey> mailing lists are hard. oi
<mmcc> oh hey briancurtin, you mentioned that the remote-folders-fix branch doesn't work for you IRL on windows? still seeing that?
<briancurtin> i havent tried today, but as of before EOD yesterday it didnt work
<karni> All righty. I've been hacking until sun rise last night, I'ma EOD slightly earlier today.
<karni> Have a great weekend guys!
<briancurtin> you too!
<karni> Thanks o/
<gatox> karni, bye
<karni> \o gatox
<briancurtin> updating all of this two-factor auth crap makes me wish i didnt even get a new phone. ugh.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> 2 frustrating auth
<dobey> sorry for lp spam everyone
<ralsina> dobey: you'll hear from my lawyer!
<briancurtin> mmcc: if you have a few minutes, would you mind trying this sso branch on mac? lp:~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/nam-setproxy-windows-workaround
<ralsina> Alecu, you are not on the private server?
<dobey> ralsina: isn't he on holiday?
<mmcc> briancurtin, sure…
<ralsina> dobey: not yet :-)
<ralsina> dobey: or maybe he already is. Ok, not urgent, can wait a couple of weeks. Or three.
<dobey> oh, he's not listed for today on the site
<dobey> but he said "starting tomorrow" yesterday
<dobey> although now's about the time when he has to go pick up amelia, no?
<dobey> anyway :)
 * gatox needs to write a lot of tests.......
<mmcc> briancurtin: well this is strange. I get all these failures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290098/ -- but I get those same ones with trunk…
<briancurtin> mmcc: would you mind doing a small change and re-running? ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/qtnetwork.py:110 - just change that to if to darwin, see if that makes a difference. i think there's a PyQt bug that i'm hitting on Windows - that TypeError shouldnt be happening
<alecu> ralsina: hi!
<alecu> ralsina: I'm about to leave, in 5'
<gatox> alecu, bon voyage! :P
<ralsina> alecu: have fun then! :-)
<dobey> ok, so i hope you all have a mail now, via the new mailing list
<mmcc> briancurtin - better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290116/
<mmcc> (btw that was just s/win32/darwin/ - so not calling setProxy on darwin…
<briancurtin> mmcc: perfect, thank you
<briancurtin> mmcc: for the remote-folders-fix branch, is there anything i can do to get you some info? it just seems to hang "getting information" forever. i see no tracebacks or anything showing up, so nothing obvious
<mmcc> briancurtin, thinking…
<mmcc> I'm trying it now for myself and seeing if it's working for me. I thought I had done this, but I guess it wasn't possible before, so…
<mmcc> yeah, works for me… hmmm.
<briancurtin> mmcc: which win version?
<mmcc> 7
<briancurtin> i'm on 8, but that can't be the issue. i'm going to wrap this SSO branch up and then try to poke around
<alecu> now yes: bye all, see you in two weeks!
<briancurtin> enjoy!
<mmcc> briancurtin ok - I'd first look at line 314 of wizard.py, where it gets the credentials. my best guess is that yield is never coming back due to something in SSO
<mmcc> alecu - have a great time!
<dobey> alecu: beware of giant mice on your trip :)
<mmcc> and cockroaches! http://weblogs.sun-sentinel.com/news/specials/weirdflorida/blog/cockroach-thumb.jpg
<mmcc> hmmm, looks like I really can't use inlineCallbacks with PyObjC
<mmcc> So, is there a reasonable way to do the equivalent of "for func in list_of_funcs_returning_deferred: yield func" without using inlineCallbacks?
<mmcc> I think I am just missing something…
<dobey> can i get some reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-711324/+merge/130630 ?
<dobey> gatox: ^^ ? :)
<gatox> dobey, yap.... on it
<dobey> mmcc: [yield x() for x in list_of_funcs] ?
<dobey> or something like that
<mmcc> dobey the problem is that I can't use yield, since decorating a function as inlineCallbacks appears tocrash pyobjc
<briancurtin> that sounds fun/useful
<dobey> mmcc: but inlineCallbacks just takes the results and creates a generator of deferreds
<dobey> mmcc: so maybe [x() for x in funcs] then?
<dobey> just return that i mean
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> beat pyobjc with a stick?
<gatox> dobey, branch looks good, +1
<dobey> also, i am sort of tempted to just fork pyflakes
 * gatox goes to start the weekend..... eod here! see you on monday people! :D
<mmcc> hrm, looks like it's only when it's decorating a class method… i can avoid this problem
<ralsina> mmcc: breaking only on class methods may betray some dark magic involved
<mmcc> ralsina er, I misspoke - not class methods, but methods of a class. IE, it doesn't crash if I have a module level function that's decorated by @inlineCallbacks
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, I understood that, not @classmethods anyway :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: I was accidentally correct
<ralsina> mmcc: but hey, if it works, it works ;-)
<mmcc> yeah, and it's not *too* horrible. actually making it work with raw deferreds wasn't looking pretty
<ralsina> yes, that's spaghetti
<dobey> grrr
<dobey> speaking of spaghetti… indirect reimporting is really bad
<briancurtin> this is fun. i can make things worse (as expected) when running explicitly with no certs, but adding the certs to the config doesn't seem to work. probably have to come back to it on monday...being picked up in a few minutes
<dobey> grr, this weird code in ubuntu_sso is quite annoying
<briancurtin> and they're here. have a good weekend all
<dobey> anyone else can take a quick poke at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-711324/+merge/130630?
<dobey> mmcc: you maybe? i think everyone else is gone now
<dobey> and i really should be
<mmcc> dobey, sure - I'll look at it later.
<mmcc> it's on my list :) have a great weekend!
<mmcc> late lunch time
<mmcc> man, crappy home wifi today, wtf
<dobey> alright, i'm off, later :)
#ubuntuone 2012-10-20
<mareklug> so….  if I drop a file into my Ubuntu One folder  (which is always synced, it says), the file should show up on the website under https://one.ubuntu.com/files/  ?
<mareklug> it sort of works, only you have to quit Ubuntu One and restart it (Mac OS X)
<mareklug> 2nd time it worked without quitting, though.
#ubuntuone 2012-10-21
<mih1406> Can I use Ubuntu One for my website? Does Ubuntu One provide Direct links to my files?
<mih1406> My web site is a website for downloading MP3 files. I am using Hotfile.com to host these files, but I prefer to use Ubuntu One instead is this possible?
<mih1406> Any body here?
<Mitsurugi> hi there
<Mitsurugi> hi thee
<mih1406> Hi, I have questions... Is there a bandwidth limit?
#ubuntuone 2013-10-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bald And Free Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-15
<JamesTait> Good day all; happy Ada Lovelace Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Global Dignity Day! :-D
<syeekick> hi
<syeekick> can i have some assitance please
<davmor2> syeekick: ask away
<syeekick> BCM4312 im having problems changing the firmware on that to something that works
<syeekick> http://gyazo.com/377cdf72551c083b8cd9513c01e56b58
<syeekick> i get that error when i try to use certain things its a system crippler
<syeekick> ive tried sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer but i get confused on what to do after that
<syeekick> aprently its a really trvial easy fix but i have no idea
<syeekick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access
<syeekick> been following that but to no avail
<davmor2> syeekick: right this isn't a general help channel,  you should use #ubuntu for that.  But iirc you should there the bcmwl kernel not the b43 one
<davmor2> s/there/use
#ubuntuone 2013-10-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Poverty Day and, of course, happy Ubuntu 13.10 Release Day! :-D
<atomhund> Does Ubuntu One support importing CSV-contacts yet? I don't have any Google contacts and I don't want Google to have them either
<atomhund> I assume Ubuntu has a better privacy policy than google.. and hope it stays that way
<dobey> i don't think so. beuno ^^ do you know?
<beuno> atomhund, we don't have importing at the moment, no
<atomhund> in the UT-wiki it says I Can import CSVs... but from what I've read the script for importing has been removed
<atomhund> Ok.
<atomhund> I can live with that, for a while.
<dobey> UT wiki?
<dobey> Ubuntu Touch does not currently store contacts on Ubuntu One, so importing them onto a device running Ubuntu Touch won't get them into Ubuntu One either
<atomhund> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<atomhund> "Alternatively you can import contacts from a csv file. The csv file should be in same format as /usr/share/demo-assets/contacts-data/data.csv. Replace the sample data.csv file with your own version and run manage-address-books.py create to import your contacts."
<atomhund> pasted
<dobey> yes. that is not ubuntu one. if you want help with ubuntu touch, then #ubuntu-touch is where to go :)
<atomhund> Sorry about that. I might have misunderstood something on my way in here..  I thought someone at #ubuntu-touch mentioned that I can add Google contacts into Ubuntu One.... Just like on OwnCloud.
<atomhund> thanks for helping. I'll keep pondering...
#ubuntuone 2013-10-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday, and happy Anti-Slavery Day! :-D
<Nothing_Much> Hi, I was wondering how long it takes Ubuntu One to accept my payments through my debit card in my bank account.
<Nothing_Much> Anybody?
<Nothing_Much> So I guess I'll be waiting.
<Nothing_Much> popey, Do you know anything about how UbuntuOne handles payments?
<Nothing_Much> Anyone? Sorry but I'm impatient and I NEED to know how long it takes to make a transaction since I basically got free music off the Ubuntu Store :/
<beuno> Nothing_Much, la_juyis_ can look into it when she gets back
<beuno> Nothing_Much, transaction times vary
<beuno> sometimes they are debited immediately, sometimes they take a day or two
<Nothing_Much> beuno, Ah okay, thanks, I just didn't want to get in trouble.
<la_juyis_> Nothing_Much, lately we've seen transactions take as long as a week to get completed :/
<Nothing_Much> Oh dear, that sounds like a problem.
<la_juyis_> Nothing_Much, depending on whether you paid through paypal or credit card
<Nothing_Much> I used my debit/Visa card
<la_juyis_> Nothing_Much, want to give me your email through PM?
<la_juyis_> Nothing_Much, i can check for you
<Nothing_Much> Sent
#ubuntuone 2014-10-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Yorkshire Pudding Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ada Lovelace Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Information Overload Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Conflict Resolution Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Mulligan Day! :-D
